# Pound-A-Week Club



## NapCat (retired)

The Lose-a-Pound-a-Week Club

I have promised my doctor (and myself) that I would lose 50 pounds over the next year&#8230;&#8230;one pound a week should be very doable.

Please join me in this "Lighthearted" venture...my approach is to take "baby steps" to change my habits. No specific diet or extreme regime&#8230; just move to healthier eating and exercise, by making a lifestyle change each week.

***************

A Pound a Week should be (pun) a piece of cake !!...remember, if you are currently eating a dozen cheesecakes a week, if you ONLY eat 6, you are going to lose a pound ! Ha !


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I think it's a great idea.  I cannot lose weight (and am looking to put some on), but by december, I will be raring to join you!  I'll be your cheerleader, though.


----------



## spotsmom

I'm in.  I skipped the Wendy's Frosty today (and it was hard to do that)!!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Count me in.


----------



## spotsmom

Right now (3:30 pm), I'm trying to decide if I can really eat the yogurt I have here or if I should forego it and wait for dinner.  At least I'm THINKING about calories...


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a good idea. Just keep pushing to make healthier choices in the grocery store and find ways to move around more. Getting away from the computer and doing some walking. I have some yoga tapes that are fun. That might be something you could try. Got them from this site: http://www.gaiam.com/


----------



## Terrence OBrien

Eat the healthy stuff first. It will crowd out the bad stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm in.  My doctor wants me to lose weight too.  I'm walking and I got a set of dumbells and am doing a weight routine too.

Betsy


----------



## lpking

It's impressive when someone publicly declares a goal like this one. You go, NapCat!

One thing to watch: sometimes if you start an exercise routine concurrent with the diet, the actual weight loss isn't quite what you hope it might be. That's because you put on muscle, and muscle is way denser than fat. When you're replacing fat with muscle, the pounds may not drop off really fast. So you might want to consider taking some measurements and tracking the inches you lose, too. Having more metrics can be comforting when you encounter those weight-loss plateaus, which always seems to happen when you try to lose weight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good points, lpking.

For me, I was on my diet for about a month before I started pushing the exercise--it was actually at a point where the weight loss had slowed down and it helped pick things up again.

Betsy


----------



## lpking

Another thing: when you get more muscle, your body seems to burn more energy. Kind of a virtuous circle!


----------



## Val2

Supporting you all the way! Measure yourself and take before and during pics, you will be amazed at how you change!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Healthy habits are good for maintaining proper weight and the way to go in the long run. Simple diet and exercise is a slow process to lose weight that always alludes majority of the people. Good luck!


----------



## spotsmom

So far today: yogurt this morning and a package of nuts this afternoon.  Trying to conserve for Mexican at a restaurant tonight.  I've convinced myself no beans and no rice.  Tostada.

This sure is hard when one is a stress eater...


----------



## Erin Zarro

Good for you!  I've been trying to lose weight for quite awhile and it's been tough.  I do exercise almost every day so I hope between that and better eating habits I'll be okay.

I work in foodservice, and we have GOOD BUT FATTY food around us all the time.  I really need to start ignoring it...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I think it's a great idea. I cannot lose weight (and am looking to put some on), but by december, I will be raring to join you! I'll be your cheerleader, though.


Thanks for being here, but take care of that baby first !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> I'm in. I skipped the Wendy's Frosty today (and it was hard to do that)!!


Fantastic ! What a great first day !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dara England said:


> Count me in.


You are counted !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> Right now (3:30 pm), I'm trying to decide if I can really eat the yogurt I have here or if I should forego it and wait for dinner. At least I'm THINKING about calories...


....but you skipped that Frosty earlier....go for the yogurt !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

foreverjuly said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Just keep pushing to make healthier choices in the grocery store and find ways to move around more. Getting away from the computer and doing some walking. I have some yoga tapes that are fun. That might be something you could try. Got them from this site: http://www.gaiam.com/



Thanks for being here and for sharing that link !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Terrence OBrien said:


> Eat the healthy stuff first. It will crowd out the bad stuff.


Oh so easy to say ! Ha! Thanks


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm in. My doctor wants me to lose weight too. I'm walking and I got a set of dumbells and am doing a weight routine too.
> 
> Betsy


So glad you are with us Betsy !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

lpking said:


> It's impressive when someone publicly declares a goal like this one. You go, NapCat!
> 
> One thing to watch: sometimes if you start an exercise routine concurrent with the diet, the actual weight loss isn't quite what you hope it might be. That's because you put on muscle, and muscle is way denser than fat. When you're replacing fat with muscle, the pounds may not drop off really fast. So you might want to consider taking some measurements and tracking the inches you lose, too. Having more metrics can be comforting when you encounter those weight-loss plateaus, which always seems to happen when you try to lose weight.


Thanks for the support and advice !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Val2 said:


> Supporting you all the way! Measure yourself and take before and during pics, you will be amazed at how you change!


Thanks for the encouragement,, Val !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Healthy habits are good for maintaining proper weight and the way to go in the long run. Simple diet and exercise is a slow process to lose weight that always alludes majority of the people. Good luck!


Thanks for the advice and encouragement Doc !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> So far today: yogurt this morning and a package of nuts this afternoon. Trying to conserve for Mexican at a restaurant tonight. I've convinced myself no beans and no rice. Tostada.
> 
> This sure is hard when one is a stress eater...


No stress is allowed on Day 1 !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Erin Zarro said:


> Good for you! I've been trying to lose weight for quite awhile and it's been tough. I do exercise almost every day so I hope between that and better eating habits I'll be okay.
> 
> I work in foodservice, and we have GOOD BUT FATTY food around us all the time. I really need to start ignoring it...


How can you possibly ignore food all around you ? gasp ! You may have the biggest challenge of all of us on the venture.
Good Luck


----------



## Erin Zarro

*NapCat* - It's really, really tough, which is why I've got 30 pounds on me that I don't need. Gotta resist, though. Can't keep going on like this.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Erin Zarro said:


> *NapCat* - It's really, really tough, which is why I've got 30 pounds on me that I don't need. Gotta resist, though. Can't keep going on like this.


Oh Erin ((HUG)) Don't we all know !? Glad you joined us, we can do this together !


----------



## swolf

spotsmom said:


> Trying to conserve for Mexican at a restaurant tonight. I've convinced myself no beans and no rice. Tostada.


My nutritionist tells me to eat beans and rice. As a matter of fact, I've lost almost 30 pounds in the past two months eating a lot of her turkey and bean chili. And on the off nights I have brown rice with spaghetti sauce on it.

I could post the chili recipe later tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> The Lose-a-Pound-a-Week Club
> 
> I have promised my doctor (and myself) that I would lose 50 pounds over the next yearone pound a week should be very doable.
> 
> Please join me in this Lighthearted venture...my approach is to take baby steps to change my habits. No specific diet or extreme regime just move to healthier eating and exercise, by making a lifestyle change each week.
> ...


I will happily join you. Since I need to lose more than 50 pounds, a Pound-A-Week is a great goal. I certainly agree with "No specific diet or extreme regime just move to healthier eating and exercise, by making a lifestyle change each week."



swolf said:


> My nutritionist tells me to eat beans and rice. As a matter of fact, I've lost almost 30 pounds in the past two months eating a lot of her turkey and bean chili. And on the off nights I have brown rice with spaghetti sauce on it.
> 
> I could post the chili recipe later tonight if anyone is interested.


I would love to have that chili recipe. Do you think it would work with chicken?


----------



## Thumper

Ohhhh! I want to lose a pound a week! 

I even joined a gym. Haven't gone yet, but I joined! (ok, to be fair, it's a new one and it opened yesterday...)

I'm also training for the Susan G. Komen 3 Day again...but I did that last year and in all those miles, I didn't lose a freaking thing. I'm guaranteed to lose something this year, but mostly just my dignity, as there's a promise involving pink spandex and a cape...

But yeah! I wanna lose!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

swolf said:


> My nutritionist tells me to eat beans and rice. As a matter of fact, I've lost almost 30 pounds in the past two months eating a lot of her turkey and bean chili. And on the off nights I have brown rice with spaghetti sauce on it.
> 
> I could post the chili recipe later tonight if anyone is interested.


Hey Wolfy....glad to see you here.....please, by all means share your recipe with us.....and congratulations on your extraordinary loss.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> I would love to have that chili recipe. Do you think it would work with chicken?


Delighted to have you aboard Anna, but I am concerned for "Things 1 & 2"....are they destined to a "Chilly" [sic] demise ?? Ha!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Thumper said:


> "..mostly just my dignity, as there's a promise involving pink spandex and a cape..."



You do make me giggle Thumper....Join us and hopefully in the future there will be an avatar with you in your new pink outfit next to The Hooded Claw !!
Now won't that be a sight ??


----------



## SongbirdVB

I would love to lose a pound a week.  Count me in and give me the chili recipe.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

After the visit with the doc today...I'm in. I'm looking at 20 pounds, but a pounds a pound right?


----------



## MissStar

If you all don't mind, I think I will join you.  

My goal for today is to get at least 10,000 steps in.  Since I usually only get 4,000 a day, that's a good hour or so (at least) of walking/jogging in place.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

yeah for those who've become healthier!  I went to the dr today and found that I've lost another 10lbs (morning sickness does not end when the morning does), but since I'm "well padded" (ie overweight) the dr isn't concerned.  I'm not either.  I did this w/ DD (I can only eat a small amount until I start feeling sick) and she's healthy.


----------



## David M. Baum

Can we talk kilograms as well? I started 2 months ago, grossly overweight at 110 kilograms. With my bloodpressure and all, I had to lose about 20 kilo.
I do one of these shakes and bars diets, hardbut not too crazy, and I've already lost 14 kilo in 2 months. 

Exercise helps (I bike a lot), and drinking lots of water. Lots. Again going by the metric system, I drink about 3 liters per day. 

Good luck, you all!


----------



## swolf

Turkey Chili

1 cup ground turkey
1 28-oz can chopped tomatoes
1 15-oz can kidney beans
1 15-oz can black beans
1 15-oz can garbanzo beans
1 tsp red pepper flakes (optional)
1 Tbsp chili powder
1 tsp cumin
3 cloves garlic, minced
1-1/2 cups chopped onion
1 green bell pepper, diced

Brown turkey in large saucepan. Add tomatoes and beans and heat. Add red pepper flakes, cumin and chili powder, mixing well.  Add garlic, 1 cup onion, and pepper, stirring well.  Simmer for 15-20 minutes.  Top with remaining chopped onions and serve.

How I make it:  I use 1 pound of ground turkey instead of 1 cup, making sure to separate it into small pieces.  I'm not a fan of raw onions, so I put them all in instead of saving some for on top later.  I also like things spicier, so I use about 1/2 more of the chili powder, cumin, and garlic than specified.  The recipe doesn't say anything about draining the tomatoes and beans before adding them, but I put it all in and then increase the simmering time to get to the consistency I want.

I would guess chicken can be substituted for the turkey, since they're both good for you.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Delighted to have you aboard Anna, but I am concerned for "Things 1 & 2"....are they destined to a "Chilly" [sic] demise ?? Ha!


Thanks, NapCat. No need to worry about Things 1 & 2 at this time. I have learned that well behaved roosters seem to be a rare commodity.  The freezer is still fairly full with most of a dozen of the original 15 cockerels who never had more specific names than Nugget and Tender Fillet before they became very chilly. Named roosters do not need to worry about a "Chilly" demise unless they have a change in temperament for the worse; i.e.,


Spoiler



they don't bite me and I don't bite them


.


----------



## ellesu

I'm in! And that chili recipe looks delish - thanks! Right now I'm in a location where I can walk daily and meet my 10,000 step goal - hope it lasts a while.  And the heat's so bad I'm surely sweating off a few additional ounces?? 

Thanks NapCat, I needed this!


----------



## spotsmom

Wolfy, what kind of beans and rice?  I like your chili recipe.  Sounds like a crock pot adventure with more for later!  

Glad to see so many people on board.  Great group support when we need it.

Yogurt, chicken caesar salad (instead of the sub) so far today. Haven't really jonesed for a Frosty yet.


----------



## Erin Zarro

Thanks, *NapCat.* Tonight the hubby and I are taking a walk. The weather finally cooled down and I feel good about this.


----------



## lpking

The current thinking seems to be that "the white stuff" is to be avoided, in the way of starches/carbs. Try brown rice, whole wheat cous cous, whole grain breads, etc. And beans are really really good for you! I only wish I could eat more of them. (Beano doesn't agree with me any better than beans do...  )


----------



## spotsmom

But the white stuff is what I like best!!  Including vanilla ice cream (with chocolate sauce, of course).


----------



## lpking

spotsmom said:


> But the white stuff is what I like best!! Including vanilla ice cream (with chocolate sauce, of course).


White starches (rice, white bread) make your blood sugar spike, in the current view of nutritionists who are worried about people developing Type II (adult onset) diabetes, a.k.a. insulin resistance.

Vanilla ice cream's high in fat.  (But it does have a lot of sugar -- the white stuff, of course!)


----------



## swolf

spotsmom said:


> Wolfy, what kind of beans and rice?


The beans are in the chili.

As for the rice, the whole grain brown rice is better for you, but I'm not a big fan of it. However, I've found that if I spice up the water I cook it in (oregano, basil, garlic powder, onion powder, Mrs. Dash, etc) and then put some spaghetti sauce on it, it's not too bad.


----------



## Susan in VA

Got room for another one?  I was doing fine earlier this year, dropped a few pounds, but gained it all back when I broke my toe and couldn't exercise for two months.  A support group would certainly help with the frustration of having to lose those pounds all over again...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SongbirdVB said:


> I would love to lose a pound a week. Count me in and give me the chili recipe.



You are counted !! So glad you are joining us !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

mom133d said:


> After the visit with the doc today...I'm in. I'm looking at 20 pounds, but a pounds a pound right?


Great ! Glad you are here !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MissStar said:


> If you all don't mind, I think I will join you.
> 
> My goal for today is to get at least 10,000 steps in. Since I usually only get 4,000 a day, that's a good hour or so (at least) of walking/jogging in place.


Mind? Of course not.....I like your 10,000 step goal....hope you have a nice place to walk......please share with us how that goes.
I assume you use a step counter....which one?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

David M. Baum said:


> Can we talk kilograms as well? I started 2 months ago, grossly overweight at 110 kilograms. With my bloodpressure and all, I had to lose about 20 kilo.
> I do one of these shakes and bars diets, hardbut not too crazy, and I've already lost 14 kilo in 2 months.
> 
> Exercise helps (I bike a lot), and drinking lots of water. Lots. Again going by the metric system, I drink about 3 liters per day.
> 
> Good luck, you all!



Thank You for pointing out that the KB is an International Community. Here is a link to one of many on-line conversion sites.

http://www.unitconversion.org/unit_converter/weight.html

Glad you are with us....Good Luck !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

swolf said:


> Turkey Chili


That You for sharing your recipe.....I have the ingredients on my shopping list !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

ellesu said:


> I'm in! And that chili recipe looks delish - thanks! Right now I'm in a location where I can walk daily and meet my 10,000 step goal - hope it lasts a while. And the heat's so bad I'm surely sweating off a few additional ounces??
> 
> Thanks NapCat, I needed this!


Glad you are with us.......credit for the Chile recipe goes to *swolf*
I am just delighted to see so many folks joining in....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Erin Zarro said:


> Thanks, *NapCat.* Tonight the hubby and I are taking a walk. The weather finally cooled down and I feel good about this.



Have a nice walk...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

lpking said:


> The current thinking seems to be that "the white stuff" is to be avoided, in the way of starches/carbs. Try brown rice, whole wheat cous cous, whole grain breads, etc. And beans are really really good for you! I only wish I could eat more of them. (Beano doesn't agree with me any better than beans do... )


Thanks for the tips (and for mentioning the side effects). I have read that when we go to a higher fiber diet, that particular side effect is common, BUT TEMPORARY !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> Got room for another one? I was doing fine earlier this year, dropped a few pounds, but gained it all back when I broke my toe and couldn't exercise for two months. A support group would certainly help with the frustration of having to lose those pounds all over again...


Your in !! Hope the toe is better.....remember we are concerned with just ONE POUND this week !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

To All:

I am just so delighted at the turnout for this venture......it is just a reflection of the true "Community Spirit"of the KB.

For me, my first "baby step" is the hardest.....that being eating on a schedule. After a lifetime of working odd and rotary shifts, I have fallen into terrible eating habits....not so much what I eat, but when.......I am making an extreme effort to eat breakfast and not eat at bedtime. Very hard for me.

Can a cat truly nap without cookies and milk

Thanks everyone for being here for me.....

Walter


----------



## ellesu

NapCat, I agree - I do better with a routine. We travel a lot with hubby's work and trying to eat well on the move is hard. We're settled for a month and I can control my eating for now - and take l-o-n-g daily walks. We were in Oregon last year through the first of this year and I loved it - walking is a way of life there! I was doing so good while up there, but....that long cross-country trip back home to Louisiana (fuled with fast food) undid all my good work. THEN we arrived home at Mardi Gras and I just said _fuggetaboutit_. Now we're on the east coast and I'm playing catch up. We've been here three weeks now and for the first two I did great. This week has been rough - I've been tempted to _reward_ myself for having been so good and slip back into some old unhealthy habits.  My challenge is going to be continuing the changes from week to week and this thread will be a big help!

Now, to start this day. Coffee first.  Oatmeal. Long walk - and on my walk back I will *not* stop by that restaurant I've been wanting to try and pick up carry out crab cake and shrimp jambalaya dinners (along with bread pudding and a slice of yellow cake with chocolate icing). Yep. That _was_ my plan. Now I've gotta be strong.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Dang it! My insurance company sent everyone on my insurance pedometers. (Why the 5 year old needs one is beyond me  ) I realised as I dropped the youngen off at daycare that I left mine on the kitchen counter! I still plan on taking a walk at lunch, we'll start counting steps next week!


----------



## MissStar

NapCat said:


> Mind? Of course not.....I like your 10,000 step goal....hope you have a nice place to walk......please share with us how that goes.
> I assume you use a step counter....which one?


It went pretty well. I only got to about 9.000 because I had to stop and make a card for a coworkers birthday today. I just walk/jog in place in my bedroom. I don't really like walking around our neighborhood by myself, especially at night. I have a Fitbit. It's a great step-counter (very accurate), but it's so much more. It tracks calories burned, recent activity level (the flower on the display grows between 1 and 11 leaves depending on how active you have been in the past 3 hours), miles walked. When you sleep, it tells you how long it takes you to fall asleep and how many times you wake up during the day. It syncs wirelessly with your computer when you're within 15 feet...I just LOVE my fitbit. Plus, unlike the BodyBugg or GoWhereFit, it's small and the software is free. (You can get a premium service, but that's still only $50 a year.) Ok, sorry, I'll stop now. I REALLY love my Fitbit. I love it as much as we all love our Kindles.


----------



## candggmom

I'd like to join in also please!  My first goal is to drink more water.  I seem to get busy around the house and forget the water or a healthy snack and then here comes the afternoon and I seem to graze until suppertime and then eat too much.  I'm also an emotional eater - oh who am I kidding - I'm a continuous eater!  Whether I'm happy, sad, mad, sick or whatever I use it as an excuse to eat!  I'm going to try and make my second goal to come to the computer and post to y'all before I pig out!  LOL!

Thanks for starting this NapCat and thanks to everyone else for being here!

Kathy in NC


----------



## MissStar

candggmom said:


> I'm also an emotional eater - oh who am I kidding - I'm a continuous eater!


Oh, honey, me too! Good luck on the water goal! That should be one of mine, too. LOL

So, first challenge of the day. We are having Davanni's (a pizza place) for lunch for my coworker's birthday today. Luckily we are not sharing pizza, we are each getting what we want. I am getting a side garden salad, no cheese, no croutons, lite ranch and 2 breadsticks with red sauce. 400 calories...not too shabby! Also, I offered to watch the phones instead of eating in the confrence room with everyone....so I won't be tempted with cake! Wish me luck on staying away from the cake temptation!


----------



## MissStar

NapCat said:


> Can a cat truly nap without cookies and milk


You can do it, Walter! Just remember.....kitties are lactose intolerant, and what are cookies with no milk, so you can beat the temptation!


----------



## MissStar

ellesu said:


> This week has been rough - I've been tempted to _reward_ myself for having been so good and slip back into some old unhealthy habits.  My challenge is going to be continuing the changes from week to week and this thread will be a big help!
> 
> Now, to start this day. Coffee first.  Oatmeal. Long walk - and on my walk back I will *not* stop by that restaurant I've been wanting to try and pick up carry out crab cake and shrimp jambalaya dinners (along with bread pudding and a slice of yellow cake with chocolate icing). Yep. That _was_ my plan. Now I've gotta be strong.


I know how you feel...I've always "rewarded" myself with food for being good and ended up worse off than before. That's no reward. My new reward for being good: crafting supplies. Maybe a stamp, or a die that I've really been wanting, or a handfull of Copic markers. Let's see if I can hold on to that resolve. 

Be strong, you can do it!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

MissStar said:


> Oh, honey, me too! Good luck on the water goal! That should be one of mine, too. LOL
> 
> So, first challenge of the day. We are having Davanni's (a pizza place) for lunch for my coworker's birthday today. Luckily we are not sharing pizza, we are each getting what we want. I am getting a side garden salad, no cheese, no croutons, lite ranch and 2 breadsticks with red sauce. 400 calories...not too shabby! Also, I offered to watch the phones instead of eating in the confrence room with everyone....so I won't be tempted with cake! Wish me luck on staying away from the cake temptation!


Good luck! And if you do cave with the cake, try what I see co-workers do, cut the offered piece in half. Personally, I've never had the willpower and think the pieces are already fairly small.  Guess I should change that, huh?


----------



## David M. Baum

candggmom said:


> I'd like to join in also please! My first goal is to drink more water.


Please do. Drinking more water really helps. I carry a bottle with me to most places, and I count how many bottles I finish.


----------



## MissStar

mom133d said:


> Good luck! And if you do cave with the cake, try what I see co-workers do, cut the offered piece in half. Personally, I've never had the willpower and think the pieces are already fairly small.  Guess I should change that, huh?


Thanks! =) I've already told them to not give me any, and to not tell me what it was. (I won't miss what I don't know about.) Unfortunately someone told me it was cheesecake before they found out I didn't want to know. LOL We've been referring to it as "tripple chocolate chocolate chunk" cheescake (even though I don't think it acutally has any chocolate in it) because I don't like chocolate. 

I hear ya, though. I have little willpower. You put a slice in front of me, I'm going to eat it, not just half. LOL


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Please keep up your enthusiasm. But as we know diet and exercise have failed to lower weight. All kind of diets, exercise programs and other solutions have not worked even though it has become a billion dollar industry. If it did, we will not have all these grim statistics and over-weight people walking around.

I will not be able to discuss further or give any advice because it is against the KB rules.

Wish you all the very best.


----------



## spotsmom

mom133d said:


> Dang it! My insurance company sent everyone on my insurance pedometers.


Now we know why insurance rates are so high... 

Woke up this morning with stomach growling and thought nah, I really don't need to stop at McD for a sausage biscuit...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

spotsmom said:


> Now we know why insurance rates are so high...
> 
> Woke up this morning with stomach growling and thought nah, I really don't need to stop at McD for a sausage biscuit...


Good for you!

And yeah...my insurance is really into wellness. Since DH & I filled out their online health profile, we get $100 credit towards deductions and they are paying for DH's smoking cessation meds.

Back on the real topic...I kept my promise and went for that walk this afternoon. When I got back I asked if anyone remembered how long the track was. Co-worker said she thought it was a little over a mile roundtrip from the building and back. Everyone always complains on how steep the stairs are...they aren't joking!


----------



## swolf

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> But as we know diet and exercise have failed to lower weight.


I can personally attest that a good diet and exercise do lower weight. (And I can also personally attest that a bad diet and no exercise causes weight gain.)

A good diet and exercise works. The hard part, and why they fail, is because it's hard to stick to doing it.


----------



## David M. Baum

MissStar said:


> We've been referring to it as "tripple chocolate chocolate chunk" cheescake (even though I don't think it acutally has any chocolate in it) because I don't like chocolate.


Chocolate has been one of my biggest problems. I'm addicted to the stuff. If I didn't get my daily fix (a whole bar, yes ), I would eat chocolate sprinkles for cake decoration. On really bad days, I would snort a line of cocoa powder, and I was often tempted to inject hot cocoa directly into the veins.

And every time I stand in the grocery store waiting to pay, the Mars bars whisper to me: "come on over to the dark chocolate side."

Okay, I'm off to eat a carrot or two. 

Stick with it people. The trick is being harsh to yourself for 2 or 3 months, and then you just don't want to gain again what you worked so hard to lose. At least for me, that gives me the motivation to keep going now, and made me truly change my eating habits.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Please keep up your enthusiasm. But as we know diet and exercise have failed to lower weight. All kind of diets, exercise programs and other solutions have not worked even though it has become a billion dollar industry. If it did, we will not have all these grim statistics and over-weight people walking around.
> 
> I will not be able to discuss further or give any advice because it is against the KB rules.
> 
> Wish you all the very best.


Thank you for your encouragement and support Doc....and we understand the KB guidelines......that said, if any of us choose to seek your advice. That can be easily done.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B003T9UX9M/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MissStar said:


> It went pretty well. I only got to about 9.000 because I had to stop and make a card for a coworkers birthday today. I just walk/jog in place in my bedroom. I don't really like walking around our neighborhood by myself, especially at night. I have a Fitbit. It's a great step-counter (very accurate), but it's so much more. It tracks calories burned, recent activity level (the flower on the display grows between 1 and 11 leaves depending on how active you have been in the past 3 hours), miles walked. When you sleep, it tells you how long it takes you to fall asleep and how many times you wake up during the day. It syncs wirelessly with your computer when you're within 15 feet...I just LOVE my fitbit. Plus, unlike the BodyBugg or GoWhereFit, it's small and the software is free. (You can get a premium service, but that's still only $50 a year.) Ok, sorry, I'll stop now. I REALLY love my Fitbit. I love it as much as we all love our Kindles.


That is an impressive device which I will research more....Thanks for the tip !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

ellesu said:


> "... Yep. That _was_ my plan..."


Yup you are in the right place ! giggle.....

if we hold hands, we can not reach for that candy, cheesecake, jambalaya, etc Right?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

candggmom said:


> I'd like to join in also please! My first goal is to drink more water. I seem to get busy around the house and forget the water or a healthy snack and then here comes the afternoon and I seem to graze until suppertime and then eat too much. I'm also an emotional eater - oh who am I kidding - I'm a continuous eater! Whether I'm happy, sad, mad, sick or whatever I use it as an excuse to eat! I'm going to try and make my second goal to come to the computer and post to y'all before I pig out! LOL!
> 
> Thanks for starting this NapCat and thanks to everyone else for being here!
> 
> Kathy in NC


Glad you are here !....the water goal is a great baby step.....betcha lose that one pound this week, just doing that.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MissStar said:


> "...and what are cookies with no milk..."


Tell Me !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MissStar said:


> I know how you feel...I've always "rewarded" myself with food for being good and ended up worse off than before. That's no reward. My new reward for being good: crafting supplies. Maybe a stamp, or a die that I've really been wanting, or a handfull of Copic markers. Let's see if I can hold on to that resolve.
> 
> Be strong, you can do it!


Ah Yes, the "Reward System " Ha ! I like your solution ! Thanks for Sharing


----------



## spotsmom

My periodic reward for quitting smoking was peppermint ice cream cones.  Don't think that will work in this case.


----------



## lpking

One of the toughest things about dieting is the feeling you have to do everything at once, totally alter what you eat. If your diet is full of fatty, salty, over-processed foods, that's probably not a bad idea.   However, it's hard! Do any of you have strategies for changing diet gradually that have worked for you in the past?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

swolf said:


> I can personally attest that a good diet and exercise do lower weight. (And I can also personally attest that a bad diet and no exercise causes weight gain.)
> A good diet and exercise works. The hard part, and why they fail, is because it's hard to stick to doing it.


You're right on both swolf. But my reference was to your 2nd point and the hurdle to overcome. No one can dispute healthy life style including food and exercise that had worked, is working and will work. And you're absolutely right on that. I can personally attest to that. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

NapCat said:


> Thank you for your encouragement and support Doc....and we understand the KB guidelines......that said, if any of us choose to seek your advice. That can be easily done.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B003T9UX9M/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


Thanks NapCat. I do appreciate your comments and information. I was advised and warned earlier. All the best.


----------



## ellesu

I did fine yesterday but the weekend with all its temptations is upon us! Wishing everyone a weekend filled with sensible healthy choices.


----------



## David M. Baum

ellesu said:


> I did fine yesterday but the weekend with all its temptations is upon us! Wishing everyone a weekend filled with sensible healthy choices.


Yes, weekends are hard. 
Thanks, and good luck to you as well.


----------



## spotsmom

Keep busy!  Lowers temptations for grazing...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

lpking said:


> One of the toughest things about dieting is the feeling you have to do everything at once, totally alter what you eat. If your diet is full of fatty, salty, over-processed foods, that's probably not a bad idea.  However, it's hard! Do any of you have strategies for changing diet gradually that have worked for you in the past?


Yes....which is why I am setting a goal of only one pound a week.......any small change should show a result. For me right now i am concentrating on eating on a schedule......breakfast is hard for me, so working on that.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

ellesu said:


> I did fine yesterday but the weekend with all its temptations is upon us! Wishing everyone a weekend filled with sensible healthy choices.



Thanks from all of us !!


----------



## Andra

NapCat, I can't find the thread right now, but there is a Fitbit thread somewhere around here.  There are several of us who got them in the past year or so when they came out.
I'm going to join in because I am really tired of being overweight and I need a support group since I really don't like to exercise.  And for me, if there is no exercise, there is no weight loss.
Way to go Everyone!


----------



## Holly

Can I join too?  I would be happy to lose fifty.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> NapCat, I can't find the thread right now, but there is a Fitbit thread somewhere around here. There are several of us who got them in the past year or so when they came out.
> I'm going to join in because I am really tired of being overweight and I need a support group since I really don't like to exercise. And for me, if there is no exercise, there is no weight loss.
> Way to go Everyone!


Wonderful !! Glad you "jogged in" to join us !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Holly said:


> Can I join too? I would be happy to lose fifty.


Glad you are here and of course you're in.....but don't look at 50 pounds (much too scary for me !).....just *one *a week !!


----------



## Annalog

I stayed at my mom's house last night so that I could get up early to walk in the park with her. We did two trips around the park and lake for 5 K (3+ miles). I need to get back into shape for the Run with the Roosters (a 5 mile walk/run on 11 July that starts at 5 AM). With that, chores at my mom's house, working outside on tasks at my house, my pedometer now reads 13333. 

If I ate my mom's cooking all the time I would be happy and thin! Last night was spaghetti squash combined with quinoa spaghetti noodles, sauteed onions, and a little shredded cheese with vegetables (cauliflower, carrots, green beans) on the side and crustless sweet potato pie for dessert. Yummy! This morning was scrambled eggs, gluten-free waffles (from her own recipe which included brown rice flour and garbanzo bean flour), and half a fresh mango. She sent half a pie home so that DH and I could share it. It is probably one of the healthiest custards that I could eat as it is also her own recipe with no refined sugar. I need to get her recipe for sweet potato custard and she needs to make the waffles again so that she can figure out what she did to make them turn out so yummy. They can be eaten fresh without syrup or butter and only need a little after being frozen and warmed up in the toaster.


----------



## spotsmom

I did ok at the fundraiser tonight.  Until they served me tiramisu...  Sigh.


----------



## Val2

A pound a week is a wonderful goal to go for! I am rooting for you all the way!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> I stayed at my mom's house last night so that I could get up early to walk in the park with her. We did two trips around the park and lake for 5 K (3+ miles). I need to get back into shape for the Run with the Roosters (a 5 mile walk/run on 11 July that starts at 5 AM). With that, chores at my mom's house, working outside on tasks at my house, my pedometer now reads 13333.
> 
> If I ate my mom's cooking all the time I would be happy and thin! Last night was spaghetti squash combined with quinoa spaghetti noodles, sauteed onions, and a little shredded cheese with vegetables (cauliflower, carrots, green beans) on the side and crustless sweet potato pie for dessert. Yummy! This morning was scrambled eggs, gluten-free waffles (from her own recipe which included brown rice flour and garbanzo bean flour), and half a fresh mango. She sent half a pie home so that DH and I could share it. It is probably one of the healthiest custards that I could eat as it is also her own recipe with no refined sugar. I need to get her recipe for sweet potato custard and she needs to make the waffles again so that she can figure out what she did to make them turn out so yummy. They can be eaten fresh without syrup or butter and only need a little after being frozen and warmed up in the toaster.


We (of the PAW Club) would officially like to adopt your Mom !!! Wow ! What a great example you are setting for all of us, Anna. THANKS


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> I did ok at the fundraiser tonight. Until they served me tiramisu... Sigh.



There is no known defense in the Universe against Tiramisu, so it was not your fault.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Val2 said:


> A pound a week is a wonderful goal to go for! I am rooting for you all the way!


Thanks for the support, Val


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, I would only be a good example once a week when I stay at my mom's house. The rest of the week I try to eat properly but don't usually have the inclination to cook. My mom, on the other hand, has so many dietary restrictions (no gluten, citrus, tomatoes, chocolate, refined sugar, consistent vitamin K) that she must fix nearly everything herself. Since she prefers whole grains (of the ones she can have) most of the gluten free mixes and bread won't work for her.  

I love it when she uses me as a test subject to see how well a "normal" person will like her recipes. I keep telling her that she should write a book on how to eat healthy with significant food restrictions. A big part is being willing to experiment. The spaghetti squash, quinoa noodles, sauteed onions, and cheese dish is one of several of her gluten free and tomato free attempts to satisfy her spaghetti and pasta cravings.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:



> "...to satisfy her spaghetti and pasta cravings..."


I also use squash to get around the pasta craving....good tip, Thanks


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Weigh-In Day !!*
*
Don't panic !* Weigh in is completely optional and painless:

I have chosen Sunday as my weigh in day and will report it on this thread;

ONLY one of two responses is allowed (NO NUMBERS !):

*YES* (meaning a pound, or more was lost in the past week) no gloating allowed !!
*NO* (meaning a pound was not lost, maybe even gained one or two) no guilt allowed !!

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 6/5/11 YES


----------



## Matt Maxwell

If you eat out, skip the fries.

I know, I find it impossible, myself. But you throw out fries and soda (not just diet soda) and you're helping yourself a lot.

Also looking at getting a standing desk setup, though I'm not sure of weight impact, but it's reputed to be much better for your cardiovascular system (if not hell on your feets.)


----------



## Annalog

I joined late so I weighed myself in order to be able to report next week.


----------



## spotsmom

Thanks for lowering my guilt on the tiramisu, NapCat.  I did go to the store today and got a whole bunch of veggies for stir fry!  

I don't have a reliable scale, so I'm going on how the clothes fit and how I look in them.


----------



## David M. Baum

Congrats, NapCat.

David's weigh-in for this week, ending 6/5/11: YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Matt Maxwell said:


> If you eat out, skip the fries.
> 
> I know, I find it impossible, myself. But you throw out fries and soda (not just diet soda) and you're helping yourself a lot.
> 
> Also looking at getting a standing desk setup, though I'm not sure of weight impact, but it's reputed to be much better for your cardiovascular system (if not hell on your feets.)


Come on Matt....
We know you are in Folsom !! You DO NOT eat out.....and they weigh you ! Ha!
Glad to see you here for the fun !!

(For those of you who did not understand the above post, check out Matt's Introduction)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

David M. Baum said:


> Congrats, NapCat.
> 
> David's weigh-in for this week, ending 6/5/11: YES


And a huge Return-Congrats back !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

This thread reminds me a humor:
*God didn't Want us Fat!*

In the beginning, God created the Heavens and the Earth and Populated the Earth with broccoli, cauliflower and spinach, green and yellow and red vegetables of all kinds, so Man and Woman would live long and healthy lives.

_Then using God's great gifts, Satan created Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream and Krispy Creame Donuts. And Satan said, "You want chocolate with that?"And Man said, "Yes!" and Woman said, " as long as you're at it, add some sprinkles." And they gained 10 pounds. And Satan smiled._

And God created the healthful yogurt that Woman might keep the figure that Man found so fair.

_And Satan brought forth white flour from the wheat, and sugar from the cane and combined them. And Woman went from size 6 to size 14._

So God said, "Try my fresh green salad."

_And Satan presented Thousand-Island Dressing, buttery croutons and garlic toast on the side. And Man and Woman unfastened their belts following the repast._

God then said, "I have sent you heart healthy vegetables and olive Oil in which to cook them."

_And Satan brought forth deep fried fish and chicken, and juicy steak so big it needed its own platter. And Man gained more weight and his cholesterol went through the roof._

God then created a light, fluffy white cake, named it "Angel Food Cake," and said, "It is good."

_Satan then created chocolate cake and named it "Devil's Food."_

God then brought forth running shoes so that His children might lose those extra pounds.

_And Satan gave cable TV with a remote control so Man would not have to toil changing the channels. And Man and Woman laughed and cried before the flickering blue light and gained pounds._

Then God brought forth the potato, naturally low in fat and Brimming with nutrition.

_And Satan peeled off the healthful skin and sliced the Starchy center into chips and deep-fried them. And Man gained pounds._

God then gave lean meat so that Man might consume fewer calories and still satisfy his appetite.

_And Satan created McDonald's and its 99-cent double cheeseburger. Then said, "You want fries with that?" And Man replied," Yes! And super size them!" And Satan said, "It is good." And Man went into cardiac arrest._

God sighed and created quadruple bypass surgery.
_
Then Satan created HMOs_

If you don't share this and other information that keeps you healthy to five old friends right away there will be five fewer people laughing in the world.


----------



## lpking

Matt Maxwell said:


> Also looking at getting a standing desk setup, though I'm not sure of weight impact, but it's reputed to be much better for your cardiovascular system (if not hell on your feets.)


Standing desk might be great for some folks. I think it depends on your feet. When I worked retail, I was young and spry, but my feet still killed me at the end of each day. I was relieved to eventually get a desk job. When midlife crisis struck, and I started jogging, my feet got progressively worse (particularly osteoarthritic degeneration in the first MTP joint of the left foot). Eventually I pretty much quit jogging. My feet are much better now that I do other things to keep in some semblance of shape.

So I think it's a very individual thing. What will work for some folks will not work for others.


----------



## Teresa Morgan

Good luck everyone in the club!

My deadly sin is not making time to go to the gym.I know I need to do it. I want to be healthy and active... and then my computer calls my name, or I feel overwhelmed with all the things I have to get done.

But my father died of a heart attack. I don't want to go down that road. It's hard on you, and hard on those you love.

So off to the gym I go!

Teresa


----------



## SongbirdVB

Congrats NapCat!  

My WeighIn is going to be Fridays, so nothing to report today.

This weekend was mostly a success.  I stayed away from chocolate and sweets, that's a big thing for me!

Exercise is going to be an issue, I have tendonitis in my ankle and it's been giving me FITS since February.  My doctor says it's going to be hard for it to heal since I can't completely rest it.  So I do what I can and ice it when it looks like a softball.  I want to get back on track with exercise so I'll have to think of something!  Until then I'm hoping the revamp of my diet will help me lose.  Can't hurt, right? 

I made salmon with capers and dill, and had enough leftovers for a lunch or two this week.  Then I made Chicken and Rice in my pressure cooker and have enough of that for a couple more dinners and lunches.  I ran both recipes through a recipe builder and both are under 300 calories per serving.    

Thanks for the Turkey Chili recipe!


----------



## MissStar

spotsmom said:


> My periodic reward for quitting smoking was peppermint ice cream cones. Don't think that will work in this case.


My aunt always told me this is how she quit smoking: Every time she wanted a cigarette, she kissed a boy. (She was early 20's, I think.) Although....that might be a little awkward at work, and I don't know if my hubby would like it....


----------



## MissStar

lpking said:


> One of the toughest things about dieting is the feeling you have to do everything at once, totally alter what you eat. If your diet is full of fatty, salty, over-processed foods, that's probably not a bad idea.  However, it's hard! Do any of you have strategies for changing diet gradually that have worked for you in the past?


One of the things I did was switch from regular chips to baked chips. The Baked Lays, Doritos, Fritos and Tostitos are actually really good. I can't eat regular chips any more...they seem to dense.

Another baby step was moving from white bread to wheat or whole-grain bread. That was a big one for me, but with so many different companies and varieties out there it was a pretty easy move.


----------



## MissStar

Annalog said:


> I stayed at my mom's house last night so that I could get up early to walk in the park with her. We did two trips around the park and lake for 5 K (3+ miles). I need to get back into shape for the Run with the Roosters (a 5 mile walk/run on 11 July that starts at 5 AM). With that, chores at my mom's house, working outside on tasks at my house, my pedometer now reads 13333.
> 
> If I ate my mom's cooking all the time I would be happy and thin! Last night was spaghetti squash combined with quinoa spaghetti noodles, sauteed onions, and a little shredded cheese with vegetables (cauliflower, carrots, green beans) on the side and crustless sweet potato pie for dessert. Yummy! This morning was scrambled eggs, gluten-free waffles (from her own recipe which included brown rice flour and garbanzo bean flour), and half a fresh mango. She sent half a pie home so that DH and I could share it. It is probably one of the healthiest custards that I could eat as it is also her own recipe with no refined sugar. I need to get her recipe for sweet potato custard and she needs to make the waffles again so that she can figure out what she did to make them turn out so yummy. They can be eaten fresh without syrup or butter and only need a little after being frozen and warmed up in the toaster.


Annalog, CONGRATS on the steps!! That's fabulous!! Oh man, your mom's food sounds delicious. I tried spaghetti squash once....it was horrible, but I'm sure that's more my fault. I'm not really a cooking-type yet, but I'm working on it!


----------



## MissStar

Annalog said:


> NapCat, I would only be a good example once a week when I stay at my mom's house. The rest of the week I try to eat properly but don't usually have the inclination to cook. My mom, on the other hand, has so many dietary restrictions (no gluten, citrus, tomatoes, chocolate, refined sugar, consistent vitamin K) that she must fix nearly everything herself. Since she prefers whole grains (of the ones she can have) most of the gluten free mixes and bread won't work for her.
> 
> I love it when she uses me as a test subject to see how well a "normal" person will like her recipes. I keep telling her that she should write a book on how to eat healthy with significant food restrictions. A big part is being willing to experiment. The spaghetti squash, quinoa noodles, sauteed onions, and cheese dish is one of several of her gluten free and tomato free attempts to satisfy her spaghetti and pasta cravings.


Anna, if you and your mom are willing, I'd love to see some of those recipes!  Otherwise....get the book done and publish in Kindle! I know I'd buy it....


----------



## MissStar

NapCat said:


> *Weigh-In Day !!*
> *
> Don't panic !* Weigh in is completely optional and painless:
> 
> I have chosen Sunday as my weigh in day and will report it on this thread;
> 
> ONLY one of two responses is allowed (NO NUMBERS !):
> 
> *YES* (meaning a pound, or more was lost in the past week) no gloating allowed !!
> *NO* (meaning a pound was not lost, maybe even gained one or two) no guilt allowed !!
> 
> NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 6/5/11 YES


Week ending 6/5/11: Yes


----------



## MissStar

NapCat, David, congrats!!! 

DrDln, very funny.  Thank you!  

Songbird, chicken and rice was AWESOME.  So glad it's under 300!


----------



## David M. Baum

MissStar said:


> NapCat, David, congrats!!!
> 
> DrDln, very funny. Thank you!


 Congrats to you as well, MissStar.

And I echo the comment about your funny post, DrDln


----------



## MissStar

David M. Baum said:


> Congrats to you as well, MissStar.
> 
> And I echo the comment about your funny post, DrDln


Thanks, David! Go PaW! (LOL, I love that acronym!)


----------



## Annalog

MissStar said:


> Annalog, CONGRATS on the steps!! That's fabulous!! Oh man, your mom's food sounds delicious. I tried spaghetti squash once....it was horrible, but I'm sure that's more my fault. I'm not really a cooking-type yet, but I'm working on it!


I did not like spaghetti squash the one time I cooked it. I am going to try again this week using my mom's recipe (I had her tell me over the phone while I was driving to work this morning):

1 spaghetti squash
2 onions (she used yellow ones)
small amount (1 serving?) Ancient Harvest Quinoa Gluten Free Linguine noodles (better than the spaghetti noodles )
olive oil
butter or margarine, to taste (1 tsp. or so just for flavor)
grated cheese (Asiago or Tillamook sharp cheddar if at my mom's house), to taste (about 1-2 TB per person to keep calories down but provide flavor) (ETA: Blue cheese crumbles work well. Shredded Swiss is too bland.)
salt and pepper, to taste

Wash outside of spaghetti squash. Mom says she almost follows the directions on the sticker found on the squash. She cuts the squash in half and removes the seeds and seed pulp. (This is the most difficult part of the recipe, cutting the squash!) She then cuts the two halves in half so that they will fit in the baking dish. Using olive oil, oil baking dish that can hold the squash and that has a cover. Oil the cut and scraped sides of the squash, put in baking dish skin side down and cut sides up. Cover and bake at 375 F for 30 to 40 minutes or until done. (Oiling the squash and cooking in a covered dish keeps the cut parts of the squash from getting tough and dry.) Mom likes this to finish before the other items so that the squash can cool enough to handle easily.

Peel onions and slice fairly thinly. In large skillet or electric frying pan, heat some olive oil and add the sliced onions. Turn down temperature and saute slowly until sweet and tender (~20 minutes).

Cook single serving of Linguine noodles according to package instructions. (Mom cooks for 10 minutes instead of 9.) Stir at beginning so that noodles are not stuck to each other.

Back to the spaghetti squash. Because the baking dish was oiled and the squash was in the dish skin side down, cleanup is easy. Using a fork, scrape the cooked squash into into a dish so that it separates into "noodles". (Mom just wipes the baking dish with a paper towel to remove the condensed liquid and extra oil and puts the squash back into it.) Add the spaghetti squash to the sauteed onions in the electric frying pan. Stir to mix onions and squash. Add a little butter or margarine. When the linguine noodles are done, drain noodles and add the noodles to the onions and squash. Stir and heat until hot.

Serve. Add some shredded cheese and cover with a bit more hot squash/noodle/onion mixture so that cheese will melt. Add salt and pepper to taste. Makes 4 or 5 servings as a side dish or 2 or 3 servings as a main dish depending on size of squash, onions, etc.

The sliced onions and the quinoa linguine mixed in to the spaghetti squash greatly improve the texture of the squash so that it feels more like spaghetti.

ETA: Ancient Harvest Quinoa Gluten Free Linguine noodles can be found in health food stores, Sunflower, Sprouts, Whole Foods, etc. Their boxes are a pale green or aqua color. I have not checked Safeway yet, but since they are highlighting gluten free foods, they may carry it as well.


----------



## David M. Baum

How has this turned from a diet support thread to a thread of recipes that make my mouth water and my stomach growl?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MissStar said:


> Week ending 6/5/11: Yes


Well done Miss Star !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

David M. Baum said:


> How has this turned from a diet support thread to a thread of recipes that make my mouth water and my stomach growl?


Sharing tasty, healthy recipes will be an important tool in the PAW Club !! Thanks and Keep 'em coming !


----------



## Annalog

David M. Baum said:


> How has this turned from a diet support thread to a thread of recipes that make my mouth water and my stomach growl?


Maybe because tasty, healthy, naturally low calorie, high fiber foods are a good way to lose weight without feeling deprived?  (At least that works for me if I take the time and make the effort to do it. The hardest part of eating properly for me is taking the time to fix the good foods I love.)

Also, I added an amount to the cheese as that is the most hazardous part of the recipe.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Sharing tasty, healthy recipes will be an important tool in the PAW Club !! Thanks and Keep 'em coming !


Thanks! I will add an update after I cook it and DH eats it to verify that it was not just my opinion of my Mom's cooking.


----------



## MissStar

Anna, thank you so much for the recipe!  I really appreciate it!  

LOL David

Thank you, NapCat!

Have any of you heard of VitaTops?  They are muffin tops that are low calorie, and found in the refridgerated/frozen section of the grocery store.  I hear they are very good, and that they satisfy the chocolate cravings. (They come in a number of varieties.)


----------



## ellesu

Love recipes! Congrats to everyone for achieving the PAW goal and to everyone who's at least trying.  I'm in the group with no scales - I think it's against the law in a beach rental condo!!?? I'll also have to gauge by how my clothes are fitting.  So far, so good.  I'm making good choices - mostly, and I'm walking a lot..a LOT! There are a couple of farmers' markets nearby so I'm good.


----------



## spotsmom

I used to live at the beach and walked all the time.  I lost 12 pounds in a year.  I know that's not a pound a week, but at least I was in good shape!


----------



## MissStar

ellesu said:


> Love recipes! Congrats to everyone for achieving the PAW goal and to everyone who's at least trying. I'm in the group with no scales - I think it's against the law in a beach rental condo!!?? I'll also have to gauge by how my clothes are fitting. So far, so good. I'm making good choices - mostly, and I'm walking a lot..a LOT! There are a couple of farmers' markets nearby so I'm good.


Oh, I'd LOVE to live at the beach... Actually, I don't know many who wouldn't love it. Walking in sand is such a good workout, and can be so very pretty.


----------



## Annalog

The posts about walking at the beach reminded me that I would always lose about 2 pounds a week back when I went on business trips to Sweden. The office there had convenient stairs and inconvenient elevators and people I worked with were on four different floors and in two different buildings. The place I stayed usually had me on the fourth floor. I walked to restaurants in the evenings. I walked and used stairs a lot! I ate 5 times a day and was never hungry (breakfast [muesli, yogurt, slice of ham, slice of cheese, sliced cucumbers, bread, egg cooked in shell), morning snack (bread and cheese), lunch at one of the local cafeterias, afternoon snack (fruit), dinner at a local restaurant [usually asian restaurant so that I could get my vegetable fix in the winter in Sweden ]).

There is a lot to be said for eating frequently with breakfast being the biggest meal of the day and exercising frequently.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> There is no known defense in the Universe against Tiramisu, so it was not your fault.....


Tiramisu always looks so yummy! Fortunately I don't like coffee at all which protects me from that temptation.  Or at least it did until I saw this post today.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> I will add an update after I cook it and DH eats it to verify that it was not just my opinion of my Mom's cooking.


I made this tonight but with a small spaghetti squash, one large onion, and one serving of the noodles. I thought it needed more onion and DH thought it had too much onion. We tried it with shredded Swiss (OK but a bit flat) and I had seconds with Blue cheese crumbles (MUCH better and yummy). There was just enough left over for me to take to work for lunch.

Verdict: We both liked it and I will make it again. The cheese choice is important and should be one with a good strong flavor. DH is going with cheddar next time and I will be happy with either cheddar or blue cheese. Adding some different spices would also be good for a change. Garlic might also be good. 

Note: The strings inside the spaghetti squash go around the narrow way, not the long way. If you want the spaghetti squash strands not to be short then just cut the squash in half, not in quarters.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I'll do an official checkin next week. This morning I finally weighed myself to see if the doctor's scale was close. I hate how they don't give you time to empty your pockets or remove shoes. I'm using this as my start point.


----------



## MissStar

Annalog said:


> The cheese choice is important and should be one with a good strong flavor. DH is going with cheddar next time and I will be happy with either cheddar or blue cheese. Adding some different spices would also be good for a change. Garlic might also be good.


Mmmm...cheddar cheese.... LOL I will have to try this, and I will DEFINITELY be adding garlic. I love garlic. I would make a horrible vampire.  Maybe some scallions...


----------



## MissStar

mom133d said:


> I hate how they don't give you time to empty your pockets or remove shoes.


I hate that, too. I've taken to wearing flip flops to the doctor so I can chuck them off real quick.


----------



## Angela Carlie

Hi all!

I just found this thread when I should really be at the gym! Thanks for the encouragement. Signing off now...need to lose 20 pounds and sitting here isn't helping. lol 

Have a great day and stay strong.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Angela Carlie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just found this thread when I should really be at the gym! Thanks for the encouragement. Signing off now...need to lose 20 pounds and sitting here isn't helping. lol
> 
> Have a great day and stay strong.


Welcome to the group !! 20 pounds just looks too scary (I'm looking at 50 ! gasp) ....but to lose just one pound seems so doable. Good Luck!


----------



## Angela Carlie

NapCat said:


> Welcome to the group !! 20 pounds just looks too scary (I'm looking at 50 ! gasp) ....but to lose just one pound seems so doable. Good Luck!


Agreed. One pound a week does sound less daunting. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Hi, what a great idea to help stay on track and motivated. I would love to join. Been working for a few months on losing 10% bodyweight, so far have dropped about 15 lbs so I have a ways to go to hit my first 10%, but once I started weights I didn't move so much. Doing measurements and seeing some shrinkage, enough to buy new summer clothes, so sitting at one weight for a few weeks has become okay if I'm getting smaller over all. 

I think the first big thing that helped was substitutions of food - more higher fiber, less processed, more cooking at home (love the recipes here). Then, adding in movement.

It's amazing, how many different ways we respond to things and I think one of the most significant challenges is figuring out what is going to work for long term lifestyle. What will be sustainable, and what does your body respond to best? It's really hard to sus it out, let alone get it to the point where it's something you're doing as regular. I really got a lot of milage out of whole grains, even though we don't do much pasta. I think it was because things like the brown basmati rice and similar grains have slow digestion properties, and high vitamin and mineral content.

The other challenge that hit me, eating too few calories or too many. Finding the right range for me was a nightmare, and then figuring out how to stick to it, took a few months.

A good across the board resource for positive health change is My Life Check through American Heart Association.
http://mylifecheck.heart.org/

Lots of resources here to stay motivated and help negotiate the right changes for you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ursula_Bauer said:


> Hi, what a great idea to help stay on track and motivated. I would love to join.
> 
> Lots of resources here to stay motivated and help negotiate the right changes for you.


Glad you are here Ursula !! We "Kindleboarders" seem to be an addictive lot......the hope is that we will obsess on losing JUST THAT ONE POUND each week and in the process change some basic health habits.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

NapCat said:


> Glad you are here Ursula !! We "Kindleboarders" seem to be an addictive lot......the hope is that we will obsess on losing JUST THAT ONE POUND each week and in the process change some basic health habits.


LOL!!! Thanks!


----------



## lpking

Ursula_Bauer said:


> <snip> but once I started weights I didn't move so much. Doing measurements and seeing some shrinkage, enough to buy new summer clothes, so sitting at one weight for a few weeks has become okay if I'm getting smaller over all.


Exactly. I think you should have some measurements to compare, too, for those weeks when you don't manage to drop any weight because increased activity has resulted in increased muscle mass.


----------



## spotsmom

Made tater tots to go with the burgers tonight, and only ate THREE.  Cantaloupe for dessert (ever put Cool whip on cantaloupe).

DH said "you look like you've lost weight".  Bless the man.


----------



## Susan in VA

spotsmom said:


> Made tater tots to go with the burgers tonight, and only ate THREE.


Three burgers?


----------



## MissStar

spotsmom said:


> Made tater tots to go with the burgers tonight, and only ate THREE.


Oh, good for you!! Tater Tots are like my crack, my chocolate. I love potatoes...raw, fried, baked, whatever. Great job resisting that temptation!


----------



## spotsmom

I never met a potato I didn't like, but I did resist them last night.

One of my goals was to only drink coffee with French Vanilla creamer every other day and drink tea the rest of the time.  Am finding that doesn't work.

I guess we get to keep one addiction, don't we?


----------



## MissStar

spotsmom said:


> I never met a potato I didn't like, but I did resist them last night.
> 
> One of my goals was to only drink coffee with French Vanilla creamer every other day and drink tea the rest of the time. Am finding that doesn't work.
> 
> I guess we get to keep one addiction, don't we?


Yes we do. Maybe changing to every other day was too lofty a goal. Do you have more than one a day? Maybe you could lessen the quantity by one, or start with tea one day a week? Or...keep your coffee with creamer and just be sure to drink more water!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> DH said "you look like you've lost weight". Bless the man.


He's a keeper !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spotsmom said:


> I never met a potato I didn't like, but I did resist them last night.


Potato is a good friend. When someone kills it to make fries, stay away from them.


----------



## David M. Baum

I'm having a bad day. 

Some not so stellar news and an argument, and I run to the cookie jar for comfort.  

That's such a hard habit to break. I'm now trying to chew a piece of chewing gum to oblivion, but that's a lousy substitute.


----------



## spotsmom

Baked potato may be a good friend, but not when you slather it with butter...  

He may be a keeper, NapCat, but on the same day he told me I'd lost weight he told his boss that boss had gained weight!  Good thing the boss is a man...  Anyway, I had to instruct DH that one never says anyone has gained weight...


----------



## ellesu

spotsmom said:


> I never met a potato I didn't like, but I did resist them last night.
> 
> One of my goals was to only drink coffee with French Vanilla creamer every other day and drink tea the rest of the time. Am finding that doesn't work.
> 
> I guess we get to keep one addiction, don't we?


I can't give up my coffee either, but I can enjoy it without sugar - if it's good coffee. In fact, I can't drink coffee that's too sweet in the mornings. So coffee and I can work together, but....then there's wine! (Always something!)  Do I have to give up my daily glass (most days 1/2 glass)? I need to think on that....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

ellesu said:


> I can't give up my coffee either, but I can enjoy it without sugar - if it's good coffee. In fact, I can't drink coffee that's too sweet in the mornings. So coffee and I can work together, but....then there's wine! (Always something!)  Do I have to give up my daily glass (most days 1/2 glass)? I need to think on that....


Wine is good for your heart, right?


----------



## spotsmom

Wine is totally good for your heart.  Well, I guess it's how much wine you have   It's like taking meds.  You take your meds, don't you (assuming you have some)?


----------



## ellesu

I agree with you both - it's good, it's healthy (in moderation, of course), so it's a keeper.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

David M. Baum said:


> I'm having a bad day.
> 
> Some not so stellar news and an argument, and I run to the cookie jar for comfort.
> 
> That's such a hard habit to break. I'm now trying to chew a piece of chewing gum to oblivion, but that's a lousy substitute.


Hope the bad day comes to a happy end...soon.

Don't add stress by worrying about the cookie jar.......fresh start in the morning. (hug).


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Potato is a good friend. When someone kills it to make fries, stay away from them.



Thanks Doc....good advice.
Kathleen DesMaisons has written several books strongly advocating the benefits of eating potatoes

http://www.amazon.com/Kathleen-DesMaisons/e/B000APGSNI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I leaped over a huge hurdle this week in a very successful grocery shopping trip. I made a list of the healthy ingredients I needed for the meals I have planned for the upcoming week...AND STUCK TO IT ! I never realized that the only route to the produce department was THROUGH THE BAKERY....gasp (HO-HOs to the left of me; Eclairs to the right of me....).

Still working on my very hard baby step of eating on a schedule...really hard for me....sigh

Next challenge is entertaining this weekend.....

Thank You everyone for being here for me !! It helps so much !!


----------



## spotsmom

So, what are you planning to feed your guests?


----------



## lpking

NapCat said:


> Kathleen DesMaisons has written several books strongly advocating the benefits of eating potatoes[/color]


Some diet gurus and healthy eating advocates say to avoid potatoes like the plague. They class them as bad white foods, along with refined flour, sugar, and white rice.

I think those so-called experts are nuts. A nice baked potato with just a little olive oil drizzled over it is my idea of comfort food. Must be the Irish in me!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> So, what are you planning to feed your guests?


I have a wonderful meal planned, but all they care about is the CHEESECAKE....came all the way from Cincinnati for it !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

lpking said:


> Some diet gurus and healthy eating advocates say to avoid potatoes like the plague. They class them as bad white foods, along with refined flour, sugar, and white rice.
> 
> I think those so-called experts are nuts. A nice baked potato with just a little olive oil drizzled over it is my idea of comfort food. Must be the Irish in me!


The potato is indeed controversial, so we each must do our own research and make our own decision on this one......I am leaning towards an occasional potato (with skin) and light topping,


----------



## ellesu

Congrats on the shopping trip NapCat! If I grocery shop without a list - I'm sunk.  I agree about each person learning what works for them.  One thing that works for me, yet not for my husband, is that I can buy one candy bar, cut it into four pieces, pop it into the freezer and eat a piece a day.  If my husband buys a candy bar, he's gonna eat it all then and there.    But then he'll go all day until supper without eating - if I did that I'd either pass out mid-day or have so little energy by afternoon I wouldn't be able to life a fork. 

One of the most difficult changes I'm facing is not snacking after supper.  I know it's habit - but a difficult one to break.  I'm not even hungry most of the time.  Odd how eating can be so complicated and can be related to much more than just physical hunger.


----------



## MissStar

David M. Baum said:


> I'm having a bad day.
> 
> Some not so stellar news and an argument, and I run to the cookie jar for comfort.
> 
> That's such a hard habit to break. I'm now trying to chew a piece of chewing gum to oblivion, but that's a lousy substitute.


I'm sorry you're having a bad day.  Instead of eathing, I read a book or go listen to music (and sing along)...especially loud, angry music. Just remember, if you do hit the cookie jar, it's just a setback. Start again when you're done. As my old WW leader used to say, we didn't get this way from eating badly one day, we got this way from eating badly every day.


----------



## MissStar

spotsmom said:


> Baked potato may be a good friend, but not when you slather it with butter...


LOL Lucky for me, I don't really like butter. I just use a few spritzes of I can't Believe it's not Butter, then add some spices (like garlic)


----------



## MissStar

NapCat said:


> I leaped over a huge hurdle this week in a very successful grocery shopping trip. I made a list of the healthy ingredients I needed for the meals I have planned for the upcoming week...AND STUCK TO IT ! I never realized that the only route to the produce department was THROUGH THE BAKERY....gasp (HO-HOs to the left of me; Eclairs to the right of me....).
> 
> Still working on my very hard baby step of eating on a schedule...really hard for me....sigh
> 
> Next challenge is entertaining this weekend.....
> 
> Thank You everyone for being here for me !! It helps so much !!


Oh, good for you!!! Good luck this weekend...I have faith in you! What I used to do (and am going to try to do again) is have a picture of me at my biggest and another picture of a thinner me laminated in my wallet, right next to my money/credit cards. That way, anytime I pay for any kind of food, I see those pictures and think "which do I want to be?". That usually inspires me to make better decisions.


----------



## Annalog

My mom sometimes puts cooked peas on baked potatoes instead of butter. I tried it and it is surprisingly good, especially as I am not a big fan of peas!

NapCat, the idea of having cheesecake when others are coming over is similar to how I treat butterscotch brownies; I only bake them for holidays when others will eat most of them and I can then have 1 or 2 instead of splitting a pan with DH.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> My mom sometimes puts cooked peas on baked potatoes instead of butter. I tried it and it is surprisingly good, especially as I am not a big fan of peas!
> 
> NapCat, the idea of having cheesecake when others are coming over is similar to how I treat butterscotch brownies; I only bake them for holidays when others will eat most of them and I can then have 1 or 2 instead of splitting a pan with DH.


Peas!? sounds wonderful...I really like peas

I will have a slice of cheesecake with my guests.....the trick is to send the rest of the cake home with them....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MissStar said:


> "...we didn't get this way from eating badly one day, we got this way from eating badly every day..."


Excellent !! That could be the PAW Slogan of the Week


----------



## MissStar

NapCat said:


> the trick is to send the rest of the cake home with them....


Well, if they like it as much as you say, I don't think that will be a problem.


----------



## Susan in VA

Is there some *other* thread where you're going to share this cheesecake recipe with us?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Susan in VA said:


> Is there some *other* thread where you're going to share this cheesecake recipe with us?


NEVER ! NapCat's cheesecake recipe is the REAL secret of Area 51 !


----------



## Susan in VA

<sigh>
Just as well, I suppose. For the purposes of this thread and all, I mean.

But if I'm ever driving through Nevada, and you happen to have leftovers....


----------



## Annalog

Tonight my mom reminded me that she only buys the frozen petite sweet peas and that is why they taste good. The only peas that are better are ones straight from the gaden.


That is also part of the reason all of her cooking tastes so good ... she fixes good quality foods that are as fresh as possible.

Tonight for the after dinner dessert we had peppermint tea with her homemade gluten free ginger cookies made from the recipe found at Bob's Red Mill web site. Mom substituted slightly less agave syrup for the honey, 1/2 cup garbanzo bean flour for part of the white rice flour, brown rice flour for the rest of the flour, and at least doubled the ginger.

Eat dessert but make it a healthier dessert and watch the portion size.


----------



## ellesu

Ummm...don't know why, but I suddenly have a craving for _cheesecake_. ....not blaming anyone here, of course! 



Annalog said:


> Eat dessert but make it a healthier dessert and watch the portion size.


Agreed!  For me, I know there are some things I'm just not going to do without and thankfully none of them are unhealthy _in proper amounts._
I'm enjoying the farmers markets - I've actually found tomatoes that have some taste, and twice a week we're having squash stir fried with whatever veggies I have on hand - maybe even a bit of meat/chicken thrown in. I can do without meat but hubby thinks a meal is not a meal without meat. Those good tomatoes are saving our weekends - we're actually choosing tomato sandwiches instead of _treating_ ourselves to big meals out. If only Dairy Queen wasn't the first place we pass on our walks.  But..they have fat free and low fat goodies.


----------



## spotsmom

I am turning into a bit of a Caesar salad freak.  3 days for lunch this week.  Trying to find a dessert last night that I could eat, I bought some strawberries and will have them (sans shortcake) with some Cool Whip tonight.  Unfortunately, I seem to be thinking of food A LOT.


----------



## David M. Baum

David's weigh-in for this week, ending 6/12/11: *NO*


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hey PAWpals! I neglected to check in on Friday. Week one = YES!!

I got home the other day to find that my DH had gone to Costco, and he was eager to tell me he got me a present! I saw a huge box of king size Reese's Peanut Butter cups and said "Please... not those!" I have no defenses against certain things and those are at the top of the list. I said he knew I was trying to lose weight and that wasn't helping. He said "Nope, those are for me... I didn't get you anything." He then grabbed that box AND the big canisters of peanuts he had also gotten for me and hide them. No place to hide the whipped cream cans though. I haven't touched them!


----------



## spotsmom

I absolutely told my DH not to sabotage me by bringing home anything that in the slightest way would tempt me.  There are lots of desserts that he loves that I don't, so that's what he's bringing home.

If he brought home chocolate ice cream or potato chips I would eat them.  Absolutely no question.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 6/12/2011 YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

David M. Baum said:


> David's weigh-in for this week, ending 6/12/11: *NO*


Don't forget the PAW Club "no guilt" rule !! Step forward smartly !!


----------



## David M. Baum

Congrats SongbirdVB and NapCat. Well done!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SongbirdVB said:


> Hey PAWpals! I neglected to check in on Friday. Week one = YES!!
> 
> I got home the other day to find that my DH had gone to Costco, and he was eager to tell me he got me a present! I saw a huge box of king size Reese's Peanut Butter cups and said "Please... not those!" I have no defenses against certain things and those are at the top of the list. I said he knew I was trying to lose weight and that wasn't helping. He said "Nope, those are for me... I didn't get you anything." He then grabbed that box AND the big canisters of peanuts he had also gotten for me and hide them. No place to hide the whipped cream cans though. I haven't touched them!


"...PAWpals'''".....Love it !


----------



## David M. Baum

NapCat said:


> Don't forget the PAW Club "no guilt" rule !! Step forward smartly !!


 No one to blame but myself. But - like writing - dieting is a marathon, not a sprint. This week will be better.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> "...not to sabotage..."


Songbird and Spotsmom bring up the very real problem when someone else living in the household does not want to/need to follow our new eating patterns.
Suggestions? (other than divorce?)


----------



## David M. Baum

NapCat said:


> Songbird and Spotsmom bring up the very real problem when someone else living in the household does not want to/need to follow our new eating patterns.
> Suggestions? (other than divorce?)


 This may sound weak, but: accept that the whole world around you will keep eating and annoy you with temptations. It may help to avoid those temptations at first, and obviously help from housemates/colleagues/family etc. would make it easier. But in the end, you cannot avoid dinner invitations, lunches at work, or an afternoon in a cafe with a friend. You will have to deal with temptations and finding the right balance, and if your housemates don't help you, it will aid you to deal with it sooner.


----------



## john_a_karr

My wife is into the IsaGenix thing and is happy with her results there. She's a physical therapist and has friends trying it, and is now venturing into the weight loss coach thing. I don't follow the program other than I do like the shakes now and then in lieu of a meal, and the powdered energy mix doesn't have caffeine and keeps me from drinking too many diet sodas.


----------



## spotsmom

It's one thing to have to make choices when one goes out to lunch, etc. but it's another to have someone bring home something he/she knows will tempt the other person.  Divorce isn't the answer, but perhaps a stern "talking to"?


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 6/12/2011 = YES

My DH usually buys snacks and goodies that he likes and knows that I don't. When he buys something that I like, such as the giant bag of M&Ms with the ziploc top, then he puts them out of sight in the cupboard. When I am tempted, I read the serving size and have 1/2 serving. If that satisfies me then I stop, otherwise I know that I can have another 1/2 serving and think of it as seconds.   (Yes, I measure.)

When at work or out in public then I decide if I want it out of habit or if I really want it. I also ask myself if it is special, such as homemade item versus Dunkin Donut. I will usually have a small piece if it is special and skip it if it is ordinary. Losing weight is tough enough without feeling deprived. However, I do not feel deprived skipping something that is easy to have later. I just try to make later weeks and months away.


----------



## Susan in VA

Annalog said:


> However, I do not feel deprived skipping something that is easy to have later.


This is helpful. By that rule, we don't need to deprive ourselves of a piece of special birthday cake, but we can easily skip a donut that's going to be available at the store in identical form next week and next month. It helps in deciding what's really worth the splurge.


----------



## spotsmom

I agree.  If it's special, go for it (in moderation, of course).  It's just so tempting with the large bag of Ruffles on the kitchen counter (which it isn't, thank goodness)!


----------



## ellesu

Ruffles! Oy vey! Many things I can eat in moderation but potato chips and peanuts are *not* included in that list.  And watermelon - I cannot stop.


----------



## lpking

ellesu said:


> And watermelon - I cannot stop.


They call it watermelon for a reason. I'd say you're pretty safe with that. (Unless you really overdo it and drown.)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Check in for week ending 6/13 - no


----------



## NapCat (retired)

mom133d said:


> Check in for week ending 6/13 - no


Fortunately, with the PAW Club's "No Guilt" Policy....you can march proudly on !! (hug)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

NapCat said:


> Fortunately, with the PAW Club's "No Guilt" Policy....you can march proudly on !! (hug)


Thanks! And since the weather is nice today, just took a lap around the softball fields.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

David M. Baum said:


> No one to blame but myself. But - like writing - dieting is a marathon, not a sprint. This week will be better.


More like a life-time commitment; and enjoying food we eat. Food is our friend and not the foe..And we all know that... Food industry is too busy processing it till it becomes our foe...


----------



## MissStar

spotsmom said:


> I am turning into a bit of a Caesar salad freak. 3 days for lunch this week. Trying to find a dessert last night that I could eat, I bought some strawberries and will have them (sans shortcake) with some Cool Whip tonight. Unfortunately, I seem to be thinking of food A LOT.


If anyone is just DYING for ice cream...Skinny Cow makes some awesome ice cream sandwiches for pretty low calories. They have 5 or 6 flavors, but my favorite is strawberry shortcake. Tastes fantastic!


----------



## MissStar

David M. Baum said:


> David's weigh-in for this week, ending 6/12/11: *NO*


Aww...sorry David.  You'll get it next time!


----------



## MissStar

NapCat said:


> NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 6/12/2011 YES


Woot! Congrats, Napcat!


----------



## MissStar

David M. Baum said:


> No one to blame but myself. But - like writing - dieting is a marathon, not a sprint. This week will be better.


You're darn right, David!


----------



## MissStar

NapCat said:


> Songbird and Spotsmom bring up the very real problem when someone else living in the household does not want to/need to follow our new eating patterns.
> Suggestions? (other than divorce?)


My husband and I eat very different foods. He loves junk food, and he has a very active job, so he tends to not watch what he eats. However, he's very supportive of me. We have different cupboards for our food...he has his junk food in one and I have my health food in another, so I don't even see his food. There's just the two of us, though. I'm sure it's harder if you have a whole family.


----------



## MissStar

Annalog said:


> Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 6/12/2011 = YES
> 
> My DH usually buys snacks and goodies that he likes and knows that I don't. When he buys something that I like, such as the giant bag of M&Ms with the ziploc top, then he puts them out of sight in the cupboard. When I am tempted, I read the serving size and have 1/2 serving. If that satisfies me then I stop, otherwise I know that I can have another 1/2 serving and think of it as seconds.  (Yes, I measure.)


Anna, congrats!!

Also, way to go on measuring! At WW I had that drummed into my head. Measure your food whenever possible (obviously not really possible when eating out) and keep a detailed food log! That's really what I'm trying to do right now (besides starting to make better choices)....I'm trying to get into the habit of writing it all down, even if it's horrible and it means my calories for the day are out of control. Looking at those totals helps me resist the next time, so it really is helping. (I haven't had a piece of lemon bread from the vending machine at work in a week and a half!)


----------



## MissStar

lpking said:


> They call it watermelon for a reason. I'd say you're pretty safe with that. (Unless you really overdo it and drown.)


Snort!


----------



## MissStar

mom133d said:


> Check in for week ending 6/13 - no


Aw, sorry, Mom. (Ok, gotta say, that felt a little odd. Can I call you 13? LOL) You'll get it next week! You can do it!


----------



## MissStar

mom133d said:


> Thanks! And since the weather is nice today, just took a lap around the softball fields.


Way to go!!


----------



## MissStar

Week ending in 6/13 -  Yes.


----------



## ellesu

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> More like a life-time commitment; and enjoying food we eat. Food is our friend and not the foe..And we all know that... Food industry is too busy processing it till it becomes our foe...


Amen to that! Weight Watchers helped me learn the balance of foods that works for me. If I splurge on something, it's pretty much second nature now for me to try and _make up for it_ by more exercise and healthier choices for the rest of that day - and maybe the next. It helps me keep things under control. As someone said earlier in this thread - once you've put in the hard work and achieved some success, you don't want to go through it again! 



lpking said:


> They call it watermelon for a reason. I'd say you're pretty safe with that. (Unless you really overdo it and drown.)


 True, but it really gives me a stomach ache.


----------



## Annalog

ellesu said:


> ...
> True, but it really gives me a stomach ache.


Ellesu, watermelon gives me a stomach ache but only if I eat it with other foods, such as with a meal. If I eat watermelon on an empty stomach and don't eat anything else for a while, then it does not give me a stomach ache. I have a similar problem with bell peppers. I am OK if the other foods are low fat, such as in a stir fry, but I get a stomach ache if I have them with something fatty, such as with pasta with a cream sauce. I suspect that it is watermelon combined with something fatty that causes my stomach ache but I have not tested that since I figured the bell pepper connection.


----------



## lpking

Annalog said:


> Ellesu, watermelon gives me a stomach ache but only if I eat it with other foods, such as with a meal. If I eat watermelon on an empty stomach and don't eat anything else for a while, then it does not give me a stomach ache. I have a similar problem with bell peppers. I am OK if the other foods are low fat, such as in a stir fry, but I get a stomach ache if I have them with something fatty, such as with pasta with a cream sauce. I suspect that it is watermelon combined with something fatty that causes my stomach ache but I have not tested that since I figured the bell pepper connection.


This sort of thing used to happen to my sister all the time -- combinations of foods would give her a stomach ache, i.e. she found eating two out of the three general food groups served at meals (protein, starch, veg) was better than all three.

Then her daughter was diagnosed celiac. She went on the gluten free diet along with her daughter -- though her blood test for the antibodies created when you're gluten intolerant came back negative -- and says she's a changed woman since she quit the gluten.

Something to think about. Particularly if you often feel bloated yet also feel like your meals just aren't satisfying you.


----------



## Annalog

lpking said:


> This sort of thing used to happen to my sister all the time -- combinations of foods would give her a stomach ache, i.e. she found eating two out of the three general food groups served at meals (protein, starch, veg) was better than all three.
> 
> Then her daughter was diagnosed celiac. She went on the gluten free diet along with her daughter -- though her blood test for the antibodies created when you're gluten intolerant came back negative -- and says she's a changed woman since she quit the gluten.
> 
> Something to think about. Particularly if you often feel bloated yet also feel like your meals just aren't satisfying you.


My mom has celiac and I have asked a few doctors whether or not I have it. I have not had the blood test but a check for celiac was supposed to have been done when I was checked by a gastroenterologist. I was told that I do not have celiac. I rarely feel bloated, I often feel satisfied by my meals, and I can eat other fruit and various vegetables in the same combinations that would cause me problems with bell peppers and watermelon. For example, the same meal that caused me problems with watermelon was fine when I ate cantaloupe or grapes.

However, I have considered cutting gluten out of my diet and do eat less gluten than I used to.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

No *but* another 1/2" off waist.


----------



## spotsmom

Sabotaged!!!  He brought home a bag of Ruffles!  I told him to take whatever he wanted and then hide them somewhere because I don't want to see them.  Problem is... I know they're there somewhere.


----------



## Susan in VA

<picturing spotsmom stalking a bag of Ruffles through the house...>


----------



## spotsmom

Could happen...


----------



## ellesu

Thanks Annalog & lpking - I'm going to read up on gluten. I've been noticing more product info saying "gluten free." I've always needed to watch how I combine foods. I'm in the habit of chewing papaya tablets after eating - and if a few don't help, I'll chew a few more until they do. I'm operating on the assumption that papaya are _natural_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellesu said:


> Thanks Annalog & lpking - I'm going to read up on gluten. I've been noticing more product info saying "gluten free." I've always needed to watch how I combine foods. I'm in the habit of chewing papaya tablets after eating - and if a few don't help, I'll chew a few more until they do. I'm operating on the assumption that papaya are _natural_.


Yes. . . .papayas are natural. . . .but surely papaya tablets aren't.  Maybe I don't understand.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

My Dad has Diverticulitis and isn't allowed anything with seeds or nuts. Which is horrible for him because nuts have always been his go-to snack. He was just recently diagnosed with this. After my brief research, I think he's had it for a long time, or at least IBS. After he eats, he's in the bathroom within 1 hour and this is all foods, not just dairy like me.

On a different topic...you can lose weight while ill, right? My throat started itching mid-morning yesterday and by the end of the day, it was painful to swallow. (I had DH go out and get me a Sonic Blast, felt guilty because of calories and whatnot, but man was it soothing.) Did not sleep well because of the throat, by bedtime, it also felt raw, like I'd been vomiting. Which I hadn't. Stayed home today and went to one of those Prompt Care places and had the strep test come back positive. Doc also wrote on my work excuse, that I have pharyngitis and tonsillitis as well. So folks, any suggestions on what I can eat? I'm not really into soups in the summer. I just had some yogurt for breakfast.


----------



## MissStar

Ursula_Bauer said:


> No *but* another 1/2" off waist.


Woo hoo! Congrats!


----------



## MissStar

mom133d said:


> On a different topic...you can lose weight while ill, right? My throat started itching mid-morning yesterday and by the end of the day, it was painful to swallow. (I had DH go out and get me a Sonic Blast, felt guilty because of calories and whatnot, but man was it soothing.) Did not sleep well because of the throat, by bedtime, it also felt raw, like I'd been vomiting. Which I hadn't. Stayed home today and went to one of those Prompt Care places and had the strep test come back positive. Doc also wrote on my work excuse, that I have pharyngitis and tonsillitis as well. So folks, any suggestions on what I can eat? I'm not really into soups in the summer. I just had some yogurt for breakfast.


You can lose weight when sick, but I would focus on just getting better first. I know that when my throat is really sore eating the natural fruit popsicles or some fat free jellow or pudding helps it. As for real food, maybe some cold pasta salads (in moderation) made with whole wheat noodles and mixed with ff dressing (instead of mayo)? I don't have any recipes, but I'm sure there are some out there somewhere.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

MissStar said:


> You can lose weight when sick, but I would focus on just getting better first. I know that when my throat is really sore eating the natural fruit popsicles or some fat free jellow or pudding helps it. As for real food, maybe some cold pasta salads (in moderation) made with whole wheat noodles and mixed with ff dressing (instead of mayo)? I don't have any recipes, but I'm sure there are some out there somewhere.


I was half serious when I wrote that.  Cold pasta salad sounds like a great idea. Haven't had one in ages. I'll do a google search for other ideas before DH leaves work.


----------



## ellesu

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . .papayas are natural. . . .but surely papaya tablets aren't.  Maybe I don't understand.


I'm not sure what to think about them either regarding just _how_ natural they are - but they work for me. My only concern is that I might need to chew 3-4 tablets more than once - separated by 20 mins or so. I rarely need to do this since I rarely get indigestion *but* if I'm somewhere and they're serving a jucy (greasy) burger or steak, I start chewing the papaya. I don't care for red meat because after a few bites it starts tasting like grease to me.  When I've asked my doctors about papaya, my primary care dr said "if they work, take them" and the other one (a specialist) laughed and asked if I found out about papaya on the internet - which I had. The specialist said he didn't believe in anything like that and sent me for a gall bladder test - where they injected some kind of tracer into me, I had to lay still for *way* too long and I became radioactive for a few hours.  No problems found. I only use papaya after I've eaten red meat or Mexican - all the cheese!



mom133d said:


> On a different topic...you can lose weight while ill, right? My throat started itching mid-morning yesterday and by the end of the day, it was painful to swallow. (I had DH go out and get me a Sonic Blast, felt guilty because of calories and whatnot, but man was it soothing.) Did not sleep well because of the throat, by bedtime, it also felt raw, like I'd been vomiting. Which I hadn't. Stayed home today and went to one of those Prompt Care places and had the strep test come back positive. Doc also wrote on my work excuse, that I have pharyngitis and tonsillitis as well. So folks, any suggestions on what I can eat? I'm not really into soups in the summer. I just had some yogurt for breakfast.


Hope you feel better soon! Milk does a number on me too. So far Soy milk is fine - I was missing cereal. Have you tried Italian ices? They are usually so frozen that they last a while.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

Hidden sugars are what cause allot of people problems with weight loss. The most important thing you can do is read the labels. I am limiting myself to 15-20g of sugar a day. I use Stevia instead, and sometimes Xylitol (which has a glycemic index of 7). Fruit is good, if I am going to cheat I try to do it with fruit but remember, a single banana or orange has over 20g of sugar.

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=616

Also, it helps me to count grams of sugar instead of calories. If I am on a 2000 calorie a day goal then 160 calories for a soda doesn't sound like allot. If I am counting grams of sugar then the 40g of sugar is alarming. I also am not a big meat eater, I will go more for whole grains and veggies, and as I said, if I am going to cheat I do it with fruit.

Milk has about 12g of sugar a cup, Bread varies on sugar content per slice, stick to whole grain breads, and 1-2g of sugar a slice. The cheaper the bread the more likely that they just dump HFCS.

I am not suggesting any type of low carb diet, too many of those. But when you look at the labels you will notice that their is NO MINIMUM suggested daily allowance for sugar. Feel free to *NOT* eat as much as you want, the lack of sugar will not hurt you. Go for the complex carbs, protein and even a little fat (of the right types).


----------



## spotsmom

Haven't found the potato chips.  Yet.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

I stumbled across this site. Anyone else use it?

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/1968/2


----------



## ellesu

Re papaya - because i was too lazy to look at the label..In my above posts I've referred to papaya _tablets_, which they are but the label reads _papaya enzymes_. I don't know if that clears anything up but they are chewable papaya enzyme _tablets_. 

I've been reading on them and they are described as a digestive aid that "Contains the enzymes papain and amylase which help digest meat and starches." I copied that from the vitabase web site. I don't use that exact product but it was the first site I happened upon and they look like what I buy. I usually buy mine at WalMart or wherever I can find them. A few years ago I tried acidophilus - which is supposed to function as papaya *but* you need to take acidophilus once or twice a day. I don't like taking pill and I don't need anything everyday so....papaya.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> I stumbled across this site. Anyone else use it?
> 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/1968/2


That looks like a very good reference site....thanks for the link.

PS: a bag of potato chips = 1242 calories !!


----------



## spotsmom

How would you know how many calories in a bag of chips?


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

spotsmom said:


> How would you know how many calories in a bag of chips?


It's printed on the bottom, inside of the bag.


----------



## spotsmom

But, he's not supposed to have a bag!!!  Not even to admire!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> It's printed on the bottom, inside of the bag.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> How would you know how many calories in a bag of chips?


search for potato chips (plain salted) on the website you referred us to......giggle


----------



## spotsmom

I did an Internet search on CoffeeMate's website yesterday to see how much difference there was in their original, fat free and sugar free flavors.  Trying to justify sticking with the original.

Still haven't seen the Ruffles anywhere, but they magically show up periodically on DH's plate.  This is a good thing.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

tkkenyon said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I'm here to keep myself motivated.
> 
> I started P90X yesterday. Shoulders and back yesterday. Kenpo X today. (Should have been Plyometrics, but I sprained my ankle a little yesterday and, even with a wrap, I didn't think Plyo would work.)
> 
> Now, I hurt. All over. In places I didn't know I had muscles. Like my armpits.
> 
> I tried P90X before and made it about 2 1/2 weeks, but then work got crazy, and I was working 12 hours a day at home and traveling every other week. In-flippin'-sane. So it petered out. That was about a month ago.
> 
> Now, I have renewed my commitment. I will make 90 days this time, even if it kills me, and it might.
> 
> Ouchie.
> 
> TK Kenyon


TK !

Glad you are with us.....and three cheers from the PAW Cub on your renewed commitment !!
For myself, I am trying to just make small adjustments (baby steps) to my lifestyle hoping not only for a gradual weight loss, but overall healthier living.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> I did an Internet search on CoffeeMate's website yesterday to see how much difference there was in their original, fat free and sugar free flavors. Trying to justify sticking with the original.
> 
> Still haven't seen the Ruffles anywhere, but they magically show up periodically on DH's plate. This is a good thing.


Some of the CoffeeMate products are very tasty (I like the Italian Sweet Creme), but most are very heavy in sugar...I use either half & half or heavy cream as a lightener for my coffee.

That is considerate of DH...hiding his Ruffles !!


----------



## MissStar

mom133d said:


> I was half serious when I wrote that.


LOL You just never know. I've heard people ask quite seriously about how to lose weight when pregnant.


----------



## MissStar

NapCat said:


> search for potato chips (plain salted) on the website you referred us to......giggle


Oh you silly people and your potato chips.  I found the cure to that when I was very young. I ate a whole bag of potato chips for dinner....then got really sick. I couldn't even LOOK at a potato chip for years.


----------



## MissStar

tkkenyon said:


> NapCat!
> 
> I am indeed. The Kindle is great for the brain but bad for the bum.
> 
> I'm still trying to find time to build myself a treadmill/desk. That would be great.
> 
> TK Kenyon


Welcome, TK!

You know, I just don't understand how people can read while doing the treadmill. I can read and walk at the same time, but when I'm running.....everything bounces too much. I just can't focus on the words...it gives me a headache.


----------



## ellesu

Have Pop Chips been mentioned? They definitely *are not* potato chips, but they're okay. Sometimes.


----------



## spotsmom

I would fall off that thing.  Guaranteed.


----------



## MissStar

tkkenyon said:


> The treadmill/desk hybrid is usually, at least on the PBS program where I saw it, used at speeds of 1 - 2 mph. A very slow stroll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also can't read while I jog, or anything past a medium walk. After about 3 mph, it's podcast time.
> 
> TK Kenyon


Oh, sweet. I could do that. Thanks!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

If you are serious about a treadmill desk (which does sound like an ideal solution if you have the room), then you might want to check out this link:

http://www.epbot.com/2011/02/my-treadmill-desk.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+epbot%2FfOpU+%28EPBOT%29

There are pics of 2 different types of treadmill desks, plus instructions for one of them (the one the blogger's husband makes cost $15 total, which really isn't bad)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I saw quite a few posts on potato chips.

Whether potato or corn chips, I always go for the baked kind.  Popcorn not a perfect substitute but enough to satisfy my taste. Hope helps pound-a-week club members. Excellent thread title.


----------



## spotsmom

It's like ice cream, Doc.  I ain't eating that low fat crap.  If I'm gonna eat ice cream, bet on the fact that it'll be the real thing.  Same thing with chips.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> It's like ice cream, Doc. I ain't eating that low fat crap. If I'm gonna eat ice cream, bet on the fact that it'll be the real thing. Same thing with chips.


Oh SM !!! sigh.......Go stand in the corner.....


----------



## spotsmom

Standing in the corner with my salad.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

spotsmom said:


> It's like ice cream, Doc. I ain't eating that low fat crap. If I'm gonna eat ice cream, bet on the fact that it'll be the real thing. Same thing with chips.


I'm with ya SM. Only I'll eat the baked chips. But don't come near me with low-fat Ranch.


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> It's like ice cream, Doc. I ain't eating that low fat crap. If I'm gonna eat ice cream, bet on the fact that it'll be the real thing. Same thing with chips.





NapCat said:


> Oh SM !!! sigh.......Go stand in the corner.....





spotsmom said:


> Standing in the corner with my salad.


While I would not have said it the same way, I completely agree. If the low-fat/fat-free version does not taste great, I either skip the food entirely or have a small amount of the real thing and enjoy it completely.

I remember reading, years ago in one of Dr. Weil's books, something to the effect that eating a small piece of quality chocolate will satisfy a chocolate craving while eating several bars of 'diet' chocolate probably won't. The end result might be eating more calories trying to make the craving go away than when savoring a bite or two of the real thing. I don't think potato chips were mentioned in the book, but I know ice cream was.

Related to chips, I found that I really like the multi-grain Sun Chips. When I have a craving for potato chips, I sometimes get a small bag of Sun Chips to satisfy my desire for crunchy chips. I do sometimes get a craving for the 'quick-fried' Cheetos. If it is bad, I get a small bag of them because the baked ones don't do it for me. 

I have not eaten potato chips, ice cream, Sun Chips, or Cheetos today but I am going to the corner to keep SpotsMom company.


----------



## spotsmom

Thanks for joining me, Anna.  

There's a book called "Don't Eat This.  Eat That" (or something like that).  Sun Chips were one of the "don't eat this" entries.  I was really bummed, because I like Sun Chips and thought I was doing something healthy.


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> Thanks for joining me, Anna.
> 
> There's a book called "Don't Eat This. Eat That" (or something like that). Sun Chips were one of the "don't eat this" entries. I was really bummed, because I like Sun Chips and thought I was doing something healthy.


DH brought home one of the "Don't Eat This, Eat That" books from the library. I thought some of the substitutions were for the wrong reasons.

I just checked the nutrition label and ingredients list of Multigrain Sun Chips and regular potato chips. In terms of calories the two were about the same but the Sun Chips have more salt. I tend to eat very little salt and since I am satisfied after about 4 or 5 Sun Chips compared to many more potato chips, I figure that, for me, the Sun Chips are still a better choice.
Ingredients: WHOLE CORN, SUNFLOWER OIL, WHOLE WHEAT, RICE FLOUR, WHOLE OAT FLOUR, SUGAR, AND SALT.

I am a big fan of reading the ingredients list and nutrition labels and deciding based on a combination of several factors, some of which are subjective.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I'll say one thing before I duck and cover:  Baked BBQ lays really work well on a queasy morning sicky stomach.


----------



## lpking

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I'll say one thing before I duck and cover: Baked BBQ lays really work well on a queasy morning sicky stomach.


Anyone with morning sickness has permission!


----------



## BTackitt

There's a free book today on Amazon for burn a pound of fat a week. I saw it and thought of this thread.


----------



## MissStar

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> If you are serious about a treadmill desk (which does sound like an ideal solution if you have the room), then you might want to check out this link:
> 
> http://www.epbot.com/2011/02/my-treadmill-desk.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+epbot%2FfOpU+%28EPBOT%29
> 
> There are pics of 2 different types of treadmill desks, plus instructions for one of them (the one the blogger's husband makes cost $15 total, which really isn't bad)


Thanks for the link!


----------



## MissStar

BTackitt said:


> There's a free book today on Amazon for burn a pound of fat a week. I saw it and thought of this thread.


Thank you for the book link!


----------



## MissStar

tkkenyon said:


> P90X Yoga X is harder than it sounds.
> 
> I did half.
> 
> The last couple days, I've done all of the Chest + Back + Ab Ripper X, Kenpo aerobics, and Shoulders + Arms + Ab Ripper X, but the Yoga was hard. I was sweating like mad.
> 
> But I did it. I'm on track.
> 
> Another day of chocolate withdrawal DTs for me. Yippee. I'm off to make another cup of coffee.
> 
> TK Kenyon


Congrats! All of that sounds...daunting. I don't know if I can do that level just yet. Baby steps, right? =)

I have decided that I am going to walk the 4 or 5 blocks to band practice tonight. Instead of taking my truck. I know taking my truck seems lazy, but as I've said before I get nervous walking in my neighborhood by myself at night. Luckily just a block or two beyond the house we practice at my friends are running karaoke. SO, I'll be able to go say hi and get a ride home. =) Baby steps.

As for all of you talking about the chips...I LOVE the baked chips, especially doritos and cheetos. I can't even eat the normal ones anymore. Same goes for ice cream...I only eat sorbet or frozen yogurt. I've been doing this so long my taste buds have changed. Now if I could only start hating bread.... LOL


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

BTackitt said:


> There's a free book today on Amazon for burn a pound of fat a week. I saw it and thought of this thread.


He has several free books, I grabbed them while they are free and plan on checking them out.


----------



## David M. Baum

Thanks, I just downloaded the book.


----------



## samanthawarren

I'm in. I lost 50lbs a couple years ago, then got lazy and gained about 20 back. I want to lose another 50. Just lacking motivation/support. Exercise isn't the problem (I get plenty of that with farm work). It's the balanced diet thing. So my goal is to track what I eat and stay within calorie range.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

samanthawarren said:


> I'm in. I lost 50lbs a couple years ago, then got lazy and gained about 20 back. I want to lose another 50. Just lacking motivation/support. Exercise isn't the problem (I get plenty of that with farm work). It's the balanced diet thing. So my goal is to track what I eat and stay within calorie range.



Glad you have joined the "PAW" Club....slow and easy does it......not 50 pounds......just one pound a week !


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

MissStar said:


> I have decided that I am going to walk the 4 or 5 blocks to band practice tonight. Instead of taking my truck. I know taking my truck seems lazy, but as I've said before I get nervous walking in my neighborhood by myself at night. Luckily just a block or two beyond the house we practice at my friends are running karaoke. SO, I'll be able to go say hi and get a ride home. =) Baby steps.


Safety first. If you are nervous walking at night then don't. Since it sounds like these are friends, opt to walk when you visit during the day.


----------



## samanthawarren

NapCat said:


> Glad you have joined the "PAW" Club....slow and easy does it......not 50 pounds......just one pound a week !


I like that mentality. 50lbs seems like a lot, but if you think of it as 1lb a week for 50 weeks, it doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Annalog

I spent last night at my Mom's house. Her food restrictions (no gluten, no citrus, no tomatoes, no chocolate, no refined sugar, and consistent amounts of vitamin K) do make for creative cooking. When she looked at the food on the plates last night, she said "That looks like a Dr. Oz meal!" 

It was yummy! We had:

Mom's gluten free soft tacos: 1/8 lb lean organic ground beef made into very thin patty, cooked, and then cut in half. Take 2 corn tortillas from a local tortilla "factory" shop, put thin layer of shredded Tillamook sharp cheddar cheese on each, and microwave until cheese just melts. Add 1/2 cooked patty to each tortilla, add Poblano Mexican Green Jalapeno Sauce (made and bottled in Tucson), and leaf lettuce.
Thinly sliced onions and thinly sliced zucchini sauteed in a little olive oil until just tender.
Green beans and sliced carrots cooked in a little chicken broth.
Mom's Gluten Free ginger snaps and fresh jackfruit
Cheese, zucchini, and carrots all cut or shredded using a Salad Shooter so that preparation went quickly!

Breakfast was Mom's gluten free waffles (brown rice flour, garbanzo bean flour, and eggs from my chickens used in a recipe modified from _The Gluten-Free Gourmet: Living Well without Wheat_ by Bette Hagman), Trader Joe's 100% maple syrup grade B, and the last of the jackfruit.

One of my PAW steps for this week is that I bought an electric food steamer (from Amazon w/Supersaver Shipping so it should get here next week) so that I can fix dishes in advance that will be easy for me to cook when I get home, i.e., stick in the steamer and let cook while I take care of the chickens.


----------



## spotsmom

Glad to hear you're supporting our local cheese makers (Tillamook)!


----------



## ellesu

spotsmom said:


> Glad to hear you're supporting our local cheese makers (Tillamook)!


We discovered Tillamook last year while hubby was working in Oregon. I really liked it because it didn't seem to bother my stomach like most cheeses do. I just found in in a store in coastal GA and grabbed a pack.  Good stuff!


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

http://www.healthstatus.com/cgi-bin/calc/calculator.cgi

Another link for you.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 6/19/2011 YES


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

First of all, I hope this does not violate any rules. I have been working on a tool for tracking food consumed, and calories burned. I made an excel spread sheet that is based on my weight and the activities I like to do.

If you check it out and are interested I can help you add the activities you do with their corresponding calories burned per hour.

To change an activity from say hiking to swimming, go to the address listed in the information box of the document, enter your weight at the top, type 60 in the minutes box. click calculate. You will be given the amount of calories burned, just go to the the document, change the text and change the multiplier to the calories for your activity. May sound complicated but it is actually pretty easy and i will be glad to help as I can.

http://cid-0a326b407643403b.office.live.com/view.aspx/.Public/calories%20consumed.xlsx


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 6/19/2011 = YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> First of all, I hope this does not violate any rules. I have been working on a tool for tracking food consumed, and calories burned. I made an excel spread sheet that is based on my weight and the activities I like to do.


No "rules" to violate here !! Thanks for sharing your spreadsheet....Keeping a journal can be very useful when making lifestyle changes.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

NapCat said:


> No "rules" to violate here !! Thanks for sharing your spreadsheet....Keeping a journal can be very useful when making lifestyle changes.


I figured I should post my story, why I am trying to lose weight.

I just recently started dieting, working out again. It has been a very tough year for me but things are looking up. First of all I was always very active, hiking, biking, kayaking, etc. but I would follow all of that activity up by consuming way to much "fuel" I am 5'6" and currently weigh 220 lbs. I started dieting and working out on June 7th, I bought a book called the belly fat cure, which had allot of good information about hidden sugars but it also had allot of information that I don't agree with. What I wound up doing was basically overhauling my entire diet, breakfast, I actually measure my portions to insure that I am getting one serving, I eat 3 meals with two small snacks and I work out by cycling (road and mountain), kayaking, hiking and normal walking. I have a bowflex ( I know, not real equipment but it works for simple cable exercises) that I use 3 times a week. So basically I am using portion control and a fun, relatively easy exercise program. and since June 7th I have lost 7 pounds and about an inch in the waist.

Back on January 5th I had a CT scan to locate the cause of groin pain on my right side, I had the scan at 9:00am, I had a 30 min drive home and about 10 minutes after getting home I received a call saying that the doctor needed to see me NOW, now turned out to be at 3:30 pm when he was able to squeeze me in so I had to wait several hours wondering what was so bad they needed to rush my results to the doctor. When I saw him he showed me the CT scan that was normal except for a retroperitoneal mass that was about 12cm (4-5") in diameter. They referred me to a specialist who told me it was cancer, he then told me he could not see me soon enough and asked me to consider seeing another doctor from the same office, this doctor told me it was cancer, and I needed it removed as soon as possible. Now, they tell you it is cancer with the caveat that 1 in 50 turn out to be benign after the surgery (they can't do a biopsy or rather it is easier to pull it, it has to come out anyway). So I had the surgery, they tested it, told me it was a low grade tumor which was very good news however still cancerous so they send me home. A month later when I went back for my follow up the doctor comes in with a sheepish look on his face and tells me that the tumor was benign. He felt bad because in the process of the surgery some nerves were removed as a precaution because the tumor had been laying on them. I told him he made the right decision and the check was in the mail and we went home.

As you can imagine that was one hell of a roller coaster ride. Now that I am about 90-95% I am really trying to get all of this under control. These tumors happen to skinny people, fat people and people in between but part of me wonders if I had been in better shape would a mass the size of a large orange been more apparent earlier. The incision runs from just below my sternum to just below my belt line, all of those abdominal muscles are still sore at times, situps and crunches are out of the question for at least six months after the surgery (which was Feb 2nd). I feel pretty damned lucky to be the 1 in 50, I mean I never one the lottery, or a drawing or pretty much anything but I sure lucked out this time.

My goal is to get down to 180, when I get there I will see how I feel, talk to my doc and go from their. I feel good about losing the 7 pounds and 1" but I know it takes allot of hard work and time, I tend to hit spots where I stay at a weight for a week or two before I can drop.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## David M. Baum

Carl, I'm happy for you that you were 1 in 50. 
It's horrible how things which sometimes seem so distant, can come so near at a frightening speed. Cancer is one of those things.
Good luck with the weight-losing process.

David's weigh in for the week ending 6/19/2011 NO

After losing weight pretty fast the first ten weeks, it seems I have come to a stand-still. Well, at least I am not gaining weight.


----------



## Annalog

Carl, glad the tumor was benign!


----------



## Felicia Rogers

I hope no one minds if I jump in on this wonderful conversation.  

Weight loss is very important to me.  I've lost around 70 lbs in the last three years (now maintaining) with diet and exercise.  

I don't know if anyone mentioned this but Sparkpeople (www.sparkpeople.com) is a great way to count calories AND keep up with your exercise and best of all it's free!  

I wish you the best of luck.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

Thanks David and Anna. 

Carl


----------



## SaraThacker

Carl, glad the tumor was benign. Hope you can get back to 100% soon.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spotsmom said:


> It's like ice cream, Doc. I ain't eating that low fat crap. If I'm gonna eat ice cream, bet on the fact that it'll be the real thing. Same thing with chips.


Good for you spotsmom. I wish I could do just with salad, veges and fruits; and not worry about anything else.

I do eat low fat crap once a while. And I always drink fat-free or soy milk. I have noticed you forget the original taste with time and enjoy fat-free stuff.

Those who believe in small portion size, I am totally with you if you can do without thinking about the food most of the time. Good luck to you all wonderful Wt club members.


----------



## Annalog

We each need to find what works for ourselves. As far as I am concerned, there is a big difference between something that is naturally low in fat or or sugar and something that has had artificial replacements for fat or sugar. I often enjoy the first and dislike or avoid the second. I enjoy drinking water and herbal tea and will not drink "diet" soda. There are some very tasty cheeses that are naturally low in fat but the cheeses that try to duplicate a high fat cheese artifically taste like plastic to me. I would rather get used to leaving out the butter or sugar than replacing it with a non-food substitute. Replacing one with a different food, such as sweet baby peas instead of butter on baked potatoes or eating baked sweet potatoes instead, fits me better.


----------



## samanthawarren

Annalog said:


> We each need to find what works for ourselves. As far as I am concerned, there is a big difference between something that is naturally low in fat or or sugar and something that has had artificial replacements for fat or sugar. I often enjoy the first and dislike or avoid the second. I enjoy drinking water and herbal tea and will not drink "diet" soda. There are some very tasty cheeses that are naturally low in fat but the cheeses that try to duplicate a high fat cheese artifically taste like plastic to me. I would rather get used to leaving out the butter or sugar than replacing it with a non-food substitute. Replacing one with a different food, such as sweet baby peas instead of butter on baked potatoes or eating baked sweet potatoes instead, fits me better.


I read somewhere that the reason the French generally stay so thin is not because they diet. They eat extremely rich foods. But rather than replace them with less yummy stuff, they enjoy the food while they're eating it, so it's more satisfying and they can eat less.


----------



## spotsmom

Big lure today as I got to work and went into the breakroom to put my cantaloupe and yogurt in the fridge.  There was a completely unopened box of DONUTS!!!  I resisted for awhile but finally went in and took a very tiny piece of the kind I like and enjoyed every single chew of it.  And yes, it really was quite a tiny piece.  Yay!

So, I enjoyed every chew of this piece probably more so than if I'd snarfed down the whole darn thing!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

David M. Baum said:


> David's weigh in for the week ending 6/19/2011 NO
> 
> After losing weight pretty fast the first ten weeks, it seems I have come to a stand-still. Well, at least I am not gaining weight.



David. Thank You so much for putting that very important topic on the table. Most of us (especially men) will lose a fair amount of weight fairly rapidly, then "hit a plateau", get discouraged and give up.....I know it has been my downfall many a time. Hang in there !! I have read that changing the foods you eat while staying inside your personal guidelines sometimes will help. March proudly onward !!


----------



## David M. Baum

NapCat said:


> David. Thank You so much for putting that very important topic on the table. Most of us (especially men) will lose a fair amount of weight fairly rapidly, then "hit a plateau", get discouraged and give up.....I know it has been my downfall many a time. Hang in there !! I have read that changing the foods you eat while staying inside your personal guidelines sometimes will help. March proudly onward !!


Thanks, NapCat. It is a problem, and I really need to focus on staying on track, and motivated. It helps that I haven't been gaining weight.

The other side of the coin is that loosing a lot of weight in a relatively short time isn't that healthy. So I am glad that I'm of the fast track and settling into a lower pace, as I try to find the right eating habits and quantities which I can sustain in the long run. Trial and error...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Check in for week ending 6/21: YES!!


----------



## ellesu

Late reporting in. I didn't do too well last week. It was a stressful week and stress is either good for me diet wise (I don't want to eat) or bad (I crave all my comfort foods. All of them. At once!) Last week I had to fight those cravings - at least I recognized what was happening and managed to control my diet _a bit_. Last Friday I did find myself in Dairy Queen ordering their grillburger combo - *how* did that happen! I don't even eat meat on a regular basis! I think it was the fries placing a spell over my feet. I also had a couple other slip-ups but did take extra walks - several of them. I don't think the walks canceled out the pounds/calories but they reminded me of the hard work I'd need to do if I didn't stop the nonsense eating. Plus, my body reminded me of what it's like when I don't eat what I know I should - that yuk! feeling. Good news is that everything's settled (well, mostly) and I'm not fighting the craving. I'm back on schedule and feeling better for it. Here's to this week!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

MissStar said:


> Woo hoo! Congrats!


thanks!!!! Ursula's weigh in ending week 6/19/11: No (Only .5)

But the tape hooked me up again: Standing Yoga poses and the sauna at the Y took another inch off the hips and 1/2 inch off thighs. Who knew I could cook this off?!?!?!?!

I know every time I add in weights I spend about 2 months 'reshaping' w/little movement on the scale but a lot in terms of lost inches, and I'm about 1 month into regular weight routine along w/my HIIT cardio. Still, I'm watching the calories, hoping that the scale will move a little more next sunday. You know, show of good faith. PAW's really helping keep my motivation up.

Carl, glad to hear you were lucky w/the tumor diagnosis post op. recovery is a beast, slow and steady wins the race, sounds like you're taking the right path, especially w/looping in your MD.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

ellesu said:


> I'm back on schedule and feeling better for it. Here's to this week!


The PAW Club no-guilt rule applies to you this week. March proudly forward !!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I won't be checking again until July. Going on vacation. I'm not going to feel guilty about anything I eat - we're going to WDW so I'll be doing enough walking to work those extra calories off.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> "...Going on vacation. I'm not going to feel guilty about anything I eat..."



Good for you !! Have a great vacation !


----------



## Annalog

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I won't be checking again until July. Going on vacation. I'm not going to feel guilty about anything I eat - we're going to WDW so I'll be doing enough walking to work those extra calories off.


Have a wonderful time. The walking opportunities are great. The last time we were there the restaurants had healthy options (ex. fruit or carrots instead of fries). Lunch at the nicer restaurants is often much less expensive and is a better time for a sit-down meal.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Annalog said:


> Have a wonderful time. The walking opportunities are great. The last time we were there the restaurants had healthy options (ex. fruit or carrots instead of fries). Lunch at the nicer restaurants is often much less expensive and is a better time for a sit-down meal.


Thanks! We are going to look for healthy choices. I promised myself a slice of key lime pie when we booked our vacation.  You used to be able to get yummy smoothies in the Wonders of Life pavilion in EPCOT, but apparently its shutdown.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Hi guys.  I haven't been doing so well the last couple of weeks.  Last week I didn't lose, but didn't gain either so that was okay.  This week I refuse to get on the scale.  I had carpal tunnel surgery on Monday and have been a couch potato all week.    Eating is a little slower when you can't use your dominant hand, but I don't think that is enough to save me.

Next week I'm back on the program, though.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SongbirdVB said:


> Hi guys. I haven't been doing so well the last couple of weeks. Last week I didn't lose, but didn't gain either so that was okay. This week I refuse to get on the scale.


Remember, that despite the title of this thread, the scale is likely one of the worst progress measurements...so none of us should get overly concerned. Just keep up with the lifestyle change in "baby-steps"

Keep singing cheerfully, Songbird !!


----------



## Val2

Keep your focus even though it is hard at times. We are all behind you and admire you for your plan. Keep it up! Hope your hand feels better.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 6/26/2011 YES


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

SongbirdVB said:


> Hi guys. I haven't been doing so well the last couple of weeks. Last week I didn't lose, but didn't gain either so that was okay.


Even doing the same routine, there comes what is called "set point." Body resists that loss but keep it up, it will come down. Weighing everyday at the same time, say when you get up, is important. Because that reminds you to keep up the weight loss program, IMHO. Good luck!


----------



## David M. Baum

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Weighing everyday at the same time, say when you get up, is important.


I agree with everything but the "everyday" part; that can be really demoralizing. I prefer once a week, so I can see a trend, and not get discouraged by one day where I lost discipline. To each his/her own, of course. Just offering my perspective.

David's weigh in for the week ending 6/26/2011 YES


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

Carl's weigh in for the week ending 6/26/2011 YES


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 6/26/2011 = YES

Earlier this week I was sure I would be answering NO. Almost no exercise due to working long days, eating at my desk at work, feeling sick, and forgetting to take my BP meds for a couple days (one is a diuretic so affects water weight). However, the stainless steel steamer I bought from Amazon arrived on Thursday. I tested it by steaming a half dozen eggs; two were most of dinner on Thursday, two were part of breakfast on Friday, and two were part of lunch on Friday. Yesterday, dinner was steamed black rice, broccoli, corn on the cob, and chicken. I cooked the chicken too long but the rest was wonderful.

I usually weigh myself each morning but that is with an old and inaccurate scale. (PAW weight is via Wii. ) Since I know the scale can vary just based on how I am standing on it, I think of it as only a guideline and son't stress about it. I weigh myself on the Wii only once a week and it plots the trend for me.


----------



## ellesu

Good work everyone! I also use Wii - when I'm home. I did well last week - I _think_, there are no scales where I am at the moment. I don't use scales regularly anyway. I basically gauge my weight by how my clothes fit..or don't.

A question for y'all: Say you walk 10,000 steps a day, does it make a difference calorie/fat buring if you walk fast or just walk at your regular pace? I'm considering incorporating some light hand weights on some of my walks.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

ellesu said:


> Good work everyone! I also use Wii - when I'm home. I did well last week - I _think_, there are no scales where I am at the moment. I don't use scales regularly anyway. I basically gauge my weight by how my clothes fit..or don't.
> 
> A question for y'all: Say you walk 10,000 steps a day, does it make a difference calorie/fat buring if you walk fast or just walk at your regular pace? I'm considering incorporating some light hand weights on some of my walks.


http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc

It lists three different walking speeds. You have to enter your weight at the top and the amount of minutes in the box next to the exercise or task and click calculate at the bottom.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Ursula's weigh in for 6/26/11: YES


----------



## samanthawarren

Samantha's weigh in for 6/26/11: YES


----------



## ellesu

Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc
> 
> It lists three different walking speeds. You have to enter your weight at the top and the amount of minutes in the box next to the exercise or task and click calculate at the bottom.


Thanks! I'm headed over to check it out....


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Ursula_Bauer said:


> Ursula's weigh in for 6/26/11: YES





samanthawarren said:


> Samantha's weigh in for 6/26/11: YES


As the "official" cheerleader for this thread, I must say, I'm very glad to see all the "yes"es. I know for those who didn't lose weight, it can be disheartening, but this is a marathon, not a sprint. The point is to be healthier and happier, which is slow going sometimes.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

I have dieted before, always found it very difficult but this is different. The only difference for me this time is that I am taking the time to read the labels, and find the nutrition values for EVERY single thing that I eat and recording it. I then know how much I eat during the day, everyday. The second thing I do is record all of my physical activity and the estimated amount of calories burned for each activity. from sleeping (88 calories an hour for someone my weight) to mountain biking. I try to maintain a healthy caloric deficit, the great thing about recording everything is that if I see that I ate more than I should have I can go for an evening walk or hike.

You have to burn 3500 calories to lose one pound, if I maintain a caloric deficit of 500 calories I can lose an average of a pound a week. I try to maintain my caloric deficit higher than that but I am a very health though overweight, athletic individual who is used to cycling 40+ miles a week, hiking 4-5 hours a week, kayaking and allot of walking. My problem was never activity, it was more an ignorance of food labels and what they mean.

I can be a total couch potato and lose weight if I consume less calories than I burn, or I can eat healthy and adjust my exercise to account for the desired caloric deficit. On June 6th I weighed 230+ and today I weighed in at 218.2

The bad part is I have had to give up sodas, my favorite trail mix, yogurt, *butterfingers*, bananas (at least not eat 2 before and 2 after each mountain bike ride). The other bad part is living with people who eat like I did and have no desire to change, kind of like trying to quit smoking when everyone at work smokes.

This is how I track everything. You can get the calories burned per minute of exercise here, http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc just enter your weight at the top and the number of minutes of the activity performed.


----------



## ellesu

I had a similar _aha!_ experience with Weight Watchers. I had to record every bite I put in my mouth and all my activity. That was what it took for me to start realizing how many calories I was actually consuming, and how few I was actually burning. Before then I often thought, "I'm not eating much at all. Why can't I lose any weight?" Once I started understanding how things worked and how to actually make choices that work for me, it took away the _mystery_ and dumped the responsibility in my lap. Now, I'm aware when I'm making incorrect diet choices and I know what to do about it. It's easier for me to get things back under control when I _stray_.

I'm not affiliated with WW and haven't been on their program for years but their behavior modification techniques were a big help for me.



Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> The other bad part is living with people who eat like I did and have no desire to change, kind of like trying to quit smoking when everyone at work smokes.
> 
> This is how I track everything. You can get the calories burned per minute of exercise here, http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc just enter your weight at the top and the number of minutes of the activity performed.


That's a problem for me too. I have to keep a supply of snacks that satisfy me on hand because, if I don't, there are always potato chips, cookies, etc there for the taking. If I have _my_ snacks, it not a problem for me.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

I fell off the wagon and onto a big, huge plate of Mexican food..... I guess it will be a LONG walk tonight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> "...onto a big, huge plate of Mexican food..... I guess it will be a LONG walk tonight..."


I am sure it was good for your metabolism and digestion.....good for you !! Enjoy your walk !!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> As the "official" cheerleader for this thread, I must say, I'm very glad to see all the "yes"es. I know for those who didn't lose weight, it can be disheartening, but this is a marathon, not a sprint. The point is to be healthier and happier, which is slow going sometimes.


Thanks Alle! You are so right - this was the first time in a while the scale budged for me, but each week I think: bigger picture - be healthier. It's nice to have a cheerleader in the mix, and to remind us of this though, because it's very easy to get bogged down in the numbers.


----------



## David M. Baum

Ursula_Bauer said:


> ... but each week I think: bigger picture - be healthier. It's nice to have a cheerleader in the mix, and to remind us of this though, because it's very easy to get bogged down in the numbers.


 Very well said.
And thank you as well, Alle Meine Entchen.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 7/3/2011 = NO 

I am still working crazy hours so I have been expecting one or more NO weeks. I did get to walk yesterday and will be walking in a 5 mile run/walk charity event next Sunday with my mom, my sister, and my daughter. My sister and my daughter will be mostly walking but running a bit while my mom and I will be walking and not running at all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 7/3/2011  YES


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Haven't weighed myself yet, but according to my Fitbit, I walked over 20,000 steps Monday & Tuesday and between 10-15,000 Wednesday and Friday. Add the blisters on top of my blisters and I'm surprised I walked that much. FYI, Reebok's EasyTones are not good for theme parks.


----------



## Val2

Although I do weigh in every day, I compare to every Friday morning, up or down so really on the whole week. I figure on some distraction at the weekend so don't pay too much attention to Monday morning. I was down 1 lb on Friday 1st compared with last Friday.


----------



## samanthawarren

Samantha's weigh in for 7/3/11: YES

Didn't think it would happen. I was very stressed last week and I eat like crap when I'm stressed. 

Re: Focusing on being healthier, I totally agree. Not everyone is meant to be model-skinny. What matters is that we're healthy and happy with ourselves. If that means we have a few extra pounds, so be it. (While I know this, sometimes I forget and have to remind myself.)


----------



## David M. Baum

David's weigh in for 7/3/11: NO

Not a good week for me in many ways.

Congrats for those who made it.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

Carl's weigh in for 7/6/11: no, pretty much held steady.

Lost a little more, gained some back, feel like a yoyo.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Ursula's weigh-in for the week ending 7/3/2011 = *YES*

it's funny, I stopped exercising for about a week and a half because of a cough and sinus infection. So when I'm exercising the scale does not budge. Now that I stop, it rocks and rolls it out. I swear, the human body - it's from outerspace.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Gah! I tried to be good. Stopped at the grocery store on my way to work yesterday and bought a pint of blueberries and some raspberries to munch on rather than trail mix or candy bars. Carefully looked over both containers. Ate the raspberries yesterday. Got the blueberries out of my mini-fridge for an after lunch snack and after eating a few blindly, I glance down and see mold!! This is the reason I rarely eat fresh veggies and fruit!


----------



## Tess St John

Good luck, everyone!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hey All PAW Pals !!

So, we have been at this for a while&#8230;.and now the going gets a little tougher.

Most folks (especially men) will lose a fair amount weight initially, then hit a plateau. And of course, those yummy salads, veggie medleys, fruit cups and rice cakes are now getting boring&#8230;&#8230;.time to change the menu a bit and maybe roll in a little serious exercise.

We need to lean on each other now more than ever&#8230;..do not worry about the pound that did not come off this week&#8230;.instead try to notice that your clothes are a little looser, that there is a spring in your step, that you feel good about yourself !

I had the dubious "progress point" of having my favorite cargo pants fall down in the supermarket yesterday ! Ha ! How do the "saggin' jeans" kids stand that !!

March proudly forward all you skinny folks and share your stories !!

Walter


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

NapCat said:


> Hey All PAW Pals !!
> 
> So, we have been at this for a while&#8230;.and now the going gets a little tougher.
> 
> Most folks (especially men) will lose a fair amount weight initially, then hit a plateau. And of course, those yummy salads, veggie medleys, fruit cups and rice cakes are now getting boring&#8230;&#8230;.time to change the menu a bit and maybe roll in a little serious exercise.
> 
> We need to lean on each other now more than ever&#8230;..do not worry about the pound that did not come off this week&#8230;.instead try to notice that your clothes are a little looser, that there is a spring in your step, that you feel good about yourself !
> 
> I had the dubious "progress point" of having my favorite cargo pants fall down in the supermarket yesterday ! Ha ! How do the "saggin' jeans" kids stand that !!
> 
> March proudly forward all you skinny folks and share your stories !!
> 
> Walter


I have been stuck at one of those plateaus for the last week. Just takes time, sometimes we have to reevaluate what we are doing. I found that I was eating larger portions, back to measuring.

One big challenge for losing weight is the fact that as we lose weight our bodies' requirement of food decreases and also the amount of calories expended for a given exercise decreases. In other words, it does get harder as you move towards your ideal weight, just keep reading those food labels and plan your meals and snacks.


----------



## Val2

Exactly the same this week as last week so that's not bad. Next week will be better. Funny, I thought I had been pretty good this week, so probably not enough cardio.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

NapCat said:


> Hey All PAW Pals !!
> 
> I had the dubious "progress point" of having my favorite cargo pants fall down in the supermarket yesterday ! Ha ! How do the "saggin' jeans" kids stand that !!
> 
> March proudly forward all you skinny folks and share your stories !!
> 
> Walter


BRAVO!
That is the best!! Talk about seeing the signs. And your probably thinking, cool, and smiling to yourself as you pull up the trousers and the folks around you are like "WHAT?!?!?" If they only KNEW!!!!!!

I'm not hitting it tomorrow, I lost too much last week, so have hit the wall. but I did fit into shorts I have not been able to fit in in about 7 years. I tried them on a whim today, have had them around for motivation. This was the first time I could get the sides together to zip w/o difficulty. I can't remember feeling that good in a while. it made all the give ups of fried goodness seasoned with salt and served with extra suds worth it.


----------



## spotsmom

So, did you get arrested, NapCat?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> So, did you get arrested, NapCat?



No, but three old ladies swooned !!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, when I started losing weight, I bought a woven belt so that I could keep my jeans up and could always make the belt fit as each weave counted as a hole on the belt.

Tomorrow morning, my mom, my sister, my daughter, and I will be in the Run with the Roosters 5 mile run/walk race. The starting and ending point of the race will be in the parking lot of Old Tucson Movie Studios. The race course will be through an area where the saguaros are plentiful. I expect, like last year, to be one of the last  people to finish the race. However, I will finish.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 7/10/2011 YES


----------



## Scheherazade

Jumping on the bandwagon here, and I don't know how much unsolicited advice this thread needs, but I've been reading a book called _Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle_ by Tom Venuto which is making me rethink how to lose weight. I'm not nearly finished with the book, but a few revelations that may be common sense to someone else that I've found so far...

1) Use written goals in the form of affirmations that you read/write several times a day to make the decision to lose weight a subconscious one.
2) Grade your foods. Basically any unprocessed food gets an A. Stay away from white flour, white sugar, etc.
3) Don't starve yourself. Using calorie cutting diets triggers your body's starvation response which makes it more difficult to lose weight.
4) Low calorie diets also burn away as much weight in muscle as in fat, this reduces your metabolism making it even easier to gain weight.
5) Diets are temporary and you almost always gain back the weight, you need to make proper food and exercise a lifestyle choice.
6) Track your progress and reward yourself when you do well with a cheat meal without feeling guilty about it.
7) Don't track your progress by the scale. The only real way (that's cheap and easy enough) is through body fat testing with a caliper.

Obviously the book goes into a lot more detail and I'm only about 20% into it, but I feel better after just three days. He suggests you eat every 3 hours in order not to send your body into starvation mode because each time you do that you're damaging your metabolism. Low calorie diets lose weight, but it's mostly dehydration and muscle (up to 75% of the weight lost) so when you go off the diet you end up gaining weight on even less food than before. You need lean muscle tissue to up the metabolism which will make burning calories easier, even at rest state.

The daily affirmation seems a bit hokey and silly, but I'm really giving it an honest try because it sort of makes sense. He says it's a bit like a captain piloting a ship. Your conscious mind is the captain sending commands to the subconscious crew. The subconscious is going to carry out those orders, even if they're bad. The crew below decks can't see where the ship is heading, so they just listen to the captain. So he's sort of saying that unlike your conscious mind, the subconscious mind doesn't actually do any thinking. It works like a computer and any data we program into it (through our conscious thoughts) it accepts to be true whether it is or not. The subconscious directs our automatic behavior, so using these daily affirmations helps to program the right information into our behavior.

I haven't gotten to the bits on exercise yet, but he seems to suggest only dropping 20% of your necessary calories and using cardio and weight training to burn the excess instead of starving yourself. He uses the example of a 200 pound male with 18% body fat going on a diet to lose 20-25 pounds. Before the diet he's 36 pounds fat and 164 pounds lean body mass. After the diet he has lost 21 pounds, but he's at 26.5 pounds of fat and 152.5 pounds of lean body mass. He basically lost 11.5 pounds of muscle and 9.5 pounds of fat which hurt his metabolism. The scale said he was successful, but he actually wasn't. He goes off the diet and goes back up to 200 pounds. Now he has 42 pounds of fat and 158 pounds of lean body mass... that makes it even harder to lose the next time.

The foods he says to eat are pretty typical, but he says it's silly to avoid carbohydrates when they're good carbs like potatoes or whole wheat. So you want to eat whole wheat breads, 1% or less milk, fruits, vegetables, white chicken/turkey and only lean cuts of beef, old fashioned oatmeal... it's not as bad as it sounds and there's a bunch of other stuff but I can't recall it right now. He says to avoid white flour, white sugar, pork, fatty meats, deli meats... another whole list of things, some of which surprised me a bit.

Anyway, thought I'd share. I'm enjoying the read and really thinking this is finally the way to go. The one pound per week is a good goal since apparently anything over 2 pounds tends to be losing muscle. Just be sure you're losing fat and not muscle by doing those body fat percent tests. I'll be glad to elaborate on it more if anyone is interested but I feel like I've already rambled enough ><


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 7/10/2011 = NO

I am happy that I did not gain any weight the last few weeks of working crazy hours.  In addition, with no time for extra exercise to prepare, I was able to finish the Run with the Roosters 5 mile race in essentially the same time I took last year. I was last but finished the race feeling good and with enough energy to run across the finish line.  My mom, at 79, finished first second in her age group, as well as ahead of several other walkers. (ETA: I was confused as I arrived just at the end of her receiving her trophy and the race director handed out First Place trophies to both women in the 75+ age category. )


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have lost pound of fat not just the weight in the last few weeks. By just the weight I mean what the scale tells. The scale usually shows more of a water loss than stored fat.


----------



## Annalog

Walking tip: Listening to upbeat music while walking is a big help. While walking in the 5 mile race, I listened to *The Food Album* by Weird Al Yankovic three times. The song list is perfect for the various tempos and for inspiration:
Fat
Lasagna
Addicted to Spuds
I Love Rocky Road
Spam
Eat It
The White Stuff
My Bologna
Taco Grande
The Theme from Rocky XIII (The Rye or the Kaiser)

I crossed the finish line to the third playing of The Rye or the Kaiser.


----------



## Val2

Annalog said:


> Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 7/10/2011 = NO
> 
> I am happy that I did not gain any weight the last few weeks of working crazy hours.  In addition, with no time for extra exercise to prepare, I was able to finish the Run with the Roosters 5 mile race in essentially the same time I took last year. I was last but finished the race feeling good and with enough energy to run across the finish line.  My mom, at 79, finished first in her age group, as well as ahead of several other walkers.


You guys both did great! Especially your mom, that is a fantastic thing for her to have done! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Annalog

Val2 said:


> You guys both did great! Especially your mom, that is a fantastic thing for her to have done! Congratulations to you both!


Thanks! I definitely recommend finding a local group that puts on fun run/walk events. Some areas have more than one group. The Run with the Roosters event was put on by Everyone Runs, Everyone Walks organizes at least 6 events a year, each one with a different course. (Two are on the same course at Catalina State Park but run in different directions.) The courses have different lengths and sometimes combine multiple races such as 3K, half marathon, and a fun run for the young ones. A portion of the proceeds goes to charity. The events are fun as well as good exercise in beautiful places.

This was my mom's 12th race. I have not been to as many but I do join up for as many events as I can. If I am not last, there are only a few people behind me. Instead of finding this discouraging, I work on improving my stamina and fitness. I also encourage others who may be having a difficult time with the course. A couple times young children in the event have been so excited to be able to pass me or to stay ahead of someone. 

Go out, play, and have fun!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Ursula's weight loss this week: NO

Holding steady for now.

I was thinking about what NapCat posted, how we're into the long haul now, and how some of us have posted on struggles w/weightloss.
For my day job, I'm an RN, specialzing in case management w/ a background in the endocrine system/diabetes/renal function/and gastroenterology, so I thought I'd toss some things out here to think about beyond the right food and the right amount of calories/activity/food composition to avoid metabolic slow down. 

For those who's weight loss seems slow, or backwards, or overly frustrating...and you're exercising, eating right, etc:
stop in at your local general practitioner/family physician/ or clinic where you receive medical care, and get a full metabolic panel. 
They'll test all hormones, thyroid function, insulin processing (to see if you're perhaps insulin resistant), and all blood lipid levels (Cholesterol and Triglycerides)
Any of the above being 'off' can stall or impede weight loss and be markers for underlying conditions that are very prevalent and often go underdiagnosed or untreated (ex: metabolic syndrome X, Poly Cystic Ovary Syndrome, Hypothyroidism, Insulin resistance, pre-diabetes, peri-menopause, andropause, vitamin D deficiency (low in this 'vitamin' which is really a hormone can wreak havoc w/your metabolic function)  ) If all this is negative, Cortisol testing is another option: elevated levels are produced during prolonged stress and contribute to abd fat creation and storage, and then that contributes to more cortisol. It also shows elevations for disorders like Cushing's Disease and Pituitary Gland tumors (almost always benign). You may also want to have a pharmacist review any medications you take, as these can also promote weight gain and retention of fluid. 

Don't think slow/no weight loss despite multiple tries/interventions are always directly related to willpower, or a curse of genetics, often times its a side effect of one of the above, and correct treatment can make all the difference in the world to achieving a healthier state that includes better metabolic rate.

There has been prevalent discrimination in the medical field until recently that basically said, if you're fat it's because your lazy. Those days are changing as the emerging science proves no two bodies are alike under the skin, and has identified and isolated systemic and metabolic issues that are primary contributors to some of the struggles faced by people w/weight loss challenges. If your MD won't hook you up, go to another one. Remember: MD doesn't mean Most Divine, the MD works for you, not the other way around.

Know your numbers, it can change your life for the better. Without going into gory details, I had to learn this the hard way. So don't be me, be smart, and be informed.


----------



## spotsmom

So, last night DH says to me "how about we go down to the Dairy Queen for dessert".  Mind you, he hasn't asked me this in years...  So, off we went.  I figured I hadn't had ice cream (other than virtual   ) since we all began this journey, so I got a Kids Cone.  Mmmm.  I enjoyed every second of it, and for the first time in recorded history finished it as DH was finishing histhe Peanut Buster Parfait.  I am usually finished with a regular cone in about a minute!  So you can tell that I savored my treat!


----------



## Annalog

Ursula_Bauer said:


> ... Know your numbers, it can change your life for the better. Without going into gory details, I had to learn this the hard way. So don't be me, be smart, and be informed.


Ursula, I am glad you posted!

It is definitely true that what will work for one person may not work for someone else.

One of the reasons that I am more concerned with being fit and healthy than worrying about the number on the scale is that my doctor goes over my tests results with me in detail. I have the signs of insulin resistance and borderline metabolic syndrome. I have also reached menopause. I know that this makes gaining weight easy and losing it difficult. I am very fortunate that I never went through times of yo-yo weight loss and gain.


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> So, last night DH says to me "how about we go down to the Dairy Queen for dessert". Mind you, he hasn't asked me this in years... So, off we went. I figured I hadn't had ice cream (other than virtual  ) since we all began this journey, so I got a Kids Cone. Mmmm. I enjoyed every second of it, and for the first time in recorded history finished it as DH was finishing histhe Peanut Buster Parfait. I am usually finished with a regular cone in about a minute! So you can tell that I savored my treat!


Yeah for you, SpotsMom!!!


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

Carl's weigh in for the week ending 7/11/2011 YES


----------



## David M. Baum

Congrats to those who made it. 

I had a lousy week in many aspects, including dieting. Didn't bother weighing in.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

David M. Baum said:


> "...I had a lousy week in many aspects..."


Cheer Up and Hang in there David !! You are the PawPal poster-child-of-the-Week !!


----------



## David M. Baum

NapCat said:


> Cheer Up and Hang in there David !! You are the PawPal poster-child-of-the-Week !!


 Thanks, Napcat.
I have avoided most temptations of self-pity and comfort food so far. 
I think dieting requires a change in general behavior, as much as it requires changing eating habits.


----------



## swolf

Good luck to everyone!  You can do it!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I haven't either. In fact I'm back up to my starting weight. I'm pretty sure some of this is "water weight" And how much fiber should one aim for? I feel like I eat a ton of it, at least almost every I eat says it has more fiber, but I'm gassy all the time (and when I'm not, I weight a bit less) among  other bio things. I'm thinking I should go see my dr as my Dad was just diagnosied with divercutus (?) and when I read about it it seemed that I had some symptoms.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Funny for today, found on Facebook:



> With time, women gain weight because we accumulate so much information & wisdom in our heads that when there is no more room, it distributes out to the rest of our bodies. So we aren't heavy , we are enormously cultured, educated & happy. Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think, Good Grief look how smart I am, I must be a genius !!


If only, right?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I haven't either. In fact I'm back up to my starting weight. I'm pretty sure some of this is "water weight" And how much fiber should one aim for? I feel like I eat a ton of it, at least almost every I eat says it has more fiber, but I'm gassy all the time (and when I'm not, I weight a bit less) among other bio things. I'm thinking I should go see my dr as my Dad was just diagnosied with divercutus (?) and when I read about it it seemed that I had some symptoms.


By all means, if you are having any health concerns while changing your diet ......*go see your doctor* !!!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> I haven't either. In fact I'm back up to my starting weight. I'm pretty sure some of this is "water weight" And how much fiber should one aim for? I feel like I eat a ton of it, at least almost every I eat says it has more fiber, but I'm gassy all the time (and when I'm not, I weight a bit less) among other bio things. I'm thinking I should go see my dr as my Dad was just diagnosied with divercutus (?) and when I read about it it seemed that I had some symptoms.


As a pregnant woman, fiber is something I had to look up. I knew I needed more, but how much is enough and how much is too much? I found this website: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/healthy-diet/NU00200

If you click on fiber, it will tell you what a woman or a man (2 different numbers) needs a day.

I'm glad you guys are working hard. I'm struggling too, but in a different way. I'm 20 wks (about 5 months) preggers and up until recently I was lossing weight instead of gaining (morning sickness can be brutal). Hopefully, I've turned the corner and am moving in the healthy direction.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 7/17/2011 = NO

Correction to last week's post. My mom, at 79, finished second in her age group, not first. I was confused as I had arrived just after the awards for her group were announced and it said First on her award. It turns out that the race director handed both women in that category a First Place trophy. 

When the pictures were posted for the event, Run with the Roosters - 2011, a photo of us (my mom, my sister, myself, and my daughter) turned out to be the album photo. (Probably because it was the last photo taken. ) Next year we are planning on having four generations in the race instead of just three as my granddaughters want to be in it also.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Run with the Roosters - 2011


Wonderful photos Anna !! Thanks for Sharing !!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Wonderful photos Anna !! Thanks for Sharing !!


You are welcome. It was a fun event. There was an inflated water slide tunnel for the kids. Some teenagers were in the race, some much younger children were pushed in strollers by parents in the race, some grandparents and great grand parents were in the race. The pictures on page 12 show warm-up activities before sunrise. While I might not have lost a pound of fat that week, I know I did not lose any muscle.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Analog: great insight! that is the tripple whammy: I resistance, meta x, and menopause: but great you have an involved MD and great outlook on health first, scale second. It took a while for me to realize the bigger picture, but once I did, I wasn't so stressed anymore. I felt like I'd been given the keys to a new kingdom and got to leave a bunch of baggage at the door. I figure on 80/20. If I can swing the healthy decision making and steps 80% of the time, the rest of the 20 will be okay and so far it's the only strategy that's worked.

Ursula's Weigh In for w/e 7/16/11: no. 

no change in wt: lost 1/2 inch again off waist. But this I think is due to starting probiotics. They reduced the bloat straight away. Would love to say it was something else, but have to play it straight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 7/17/2011 YES


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

*Exercise? The hell, you say! * (Or what else can we do other than the standard stuff to get the blood going)

So, after this sinus thing and blowing my ear drum, I figure, I can no longer coast as I'm not coughing and though I'm deaf, can operate machinery, which means no more excuses: I have to go back to exercising. It's ok, I like the gym well enough because I do some weird stuff in with my regular stuff to keep myself, and the other folks at the Y, entertained with foolishness. Still, this weekend, at Hooters w/the dh I am silently brooding about getting back on the stick after a 3 week almost absence. I know I need to, just look at my weigh ins! But still, there I am, lamenting over my cob salad with grilled chicken (not the fried like in the menu).

So the DH and I start talking: local Oktoberfests and alpine fests are coming (Alpine in august, then Sept starts the Oktoberfest extravaganza), which means Polka (or as the DH calls it - the Ukrainian Death March), so I need to be on my game. Polka is fun, and very vigorous, which is why when you dance it, you usually need huge caloric sustenance. I'm thinking this will be fun and may help the war effort some. But it's not regularly, so I still need to REALLY hit the gym.

Then I think, boy, I'd like to try something fun that's not the gym. I do some yoga. I'd try Zumba but I'm so clumsy and spastic, anyone w/in a 6 foot radius might get hurt, and I can never remember the moves...then to the rescue comes my Hooters girl. Yes. For real. I am not making this up. She sits down to chat, we get talking about this hula hoop thing, and this festival they do on a nearby river, complete w/fire dancing, every Tuesday. Next thing I know, I'm in the parking lot, buying a hula hoop from her out of the back of her Jeep. I had to buy it: it was orange, 2 shades as a matter of fact, and orange is my signature color.

And now I have something other than the gym to give me a heart attack. Plus, it entertains the neighbors when I go on the deck to 'give it a go'. It's really hard, but once you get a rhythm and start gyrating (and man, you need to throw your whole body into the gyration thing), it's pretty intense. I look like I'm having a seizure when I'm doing it, I know because I can watch myself in the reflection of the patio door. It makes it hard to hoop when you laugh at yourself, and I can't not do that when I see the gyrations I'm performing. Sometimes I'm afraid I might fall over, or drop dead, so I only do it when help is a shout away. Though I can't really talk, I'm big so I think if I fall, I'll make a big noise and someone will come to my aid. I do not, however, plan to set it on fire. Though the hooters girl thinks this is a good idea, I will take her word for it, as I think it qualifies as "don't try this at home, kids."

So am I the only one venturing beyond the norm of the gym? What else are you guys up to to get the engines going and burn some calories? We have some runners out there, knocking it out old school. What else fun can tip the scales in our favor?


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

NapCat said:


> NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 7/17/2011 YES


Go NapCat!!!!


----------



## spotsmom

Got on an "official" (drs office) scale today and it looks like I've done a pound a week since we started!!!  Does that mean I can celebrate with a Frosty now?


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

Found a cool tool for tracking hikes, bike rides, walks, etc. Works with smartphones such as Iphone and android. www.mapmyfitness.com

As for my weekly weigh in, YES.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> Got on an "official" (drs office) scale today and it looks like I've done a pound a week since we started!!! Does that mean I can celebrate with a Frosty now?


ABSOLUTELY !! Remember "celebrating" right after weigh-in gives you a whole week to be good......Actually, I think a reward is a great, periodically.
Well Done on your progress !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

All my "Paw Pals" have been really quiet this week......I am assuming that everyone is shedding massive poundage while sweltering in the heat!! HA !

You folks who are not used to such temperatures.....be careful !! Heat is a killer !!

....and make sure you are drinking a lot of water.

Cheers !
Walter


----------



## spotsmom

I hope I have quietly been losing weight.  Tonight we're going out to dinner and for the first time, know that I'll be relatively good.  These past weeks have really taught me about portion control and not being a pig.


----------



## Annalog

I am sure that I have not lost any weight this last week but I don't think I have gained any either. I was cooking for the granddaughters for most of the week. They are both active and on the lean side. The oldest is a competive swimmer and has a difficult time eating enough calories. I cooked healthy dinners but also fixed sweets. I ate some of the sweets but skipped others.

I donated blood at the Red Cross today and again my hemocrit count was too low on the first test but I passed the second test. That meant that I did get to donate this time. (I am working on my 13th gallon. ) I might have to go back to taking iron supplements in order to continue donating blood.


----------



## Randirogue

Hmm... while I'm mostly getting back into working out because I want to be able to race to the subway and catch the train when I'm tight on time, work all day without ruining my look with tons of sweat, hit the grocery store, carry all the groceries home even if I miss the bus, make dinner, clean up, write and still have energy for some quality time with my husband... losing a few pounds along the way is a bonus. 

So... I'm thinking of getting in on this "pound a week" thread.

I'll probably lurk a bit first, though.  (er... after this post, of course... ~_~ooo)


----------



## Erin Zarro

I'm back...I've stayed away because I ended up gaining more weight   but finally, after dieting for a week, I've lost 2 1/2 pounds!!!!  I am SO happy.


Now to keep it coming off....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> I am sure that I have not lost any weight this last week but I don't think I have gained any either. I was cooking for the granddaughters for most of the week. They are both active and on the lean side. The oldest is a competive swimmer and has a difficult time eating enough calories. I cooked healthy dinners but also fixed sweets. I ate some of the sweets but skipped others.
> 
> I donated blood at the Red Cross today and again my hemocrit count was too low on the first test but I passed the second test. That meant that I did get to donate this time. (I am working on my 13th gallon. ) I might have to go back to taking iron supplements in order to continue donating blood.



With the week you have had, you get a PAW Club Gold Star !! Well Done !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Erin Zarro said:


> I'm back...I've stayed away because I ended up gaining more weight  but finally, after dieting for a week, I've lost 2 1/2 pounds!!!! I am SO happy.
> 
> Now to keep it coming off....


Well Done and Congratulations.....glad you are here. Please check in often.....we need your support.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Randirogue said:


> Hmm... while I'm mostly getting back into working out because I want to be able to race to the subway and catch the train when I'm tight on time, work all day without ruining my look with tons of sweat, hit the grocery store, carry all the groceries home even if I miss the bus, make dinner, clean up, write and still have energy for some quality time with my husband... losing a few pounds along the way is a bonus.
> 
> So... I'm thinking of getting in on this "pound a week" thread.
> 
> I'll probably lurk a bit first, though. (er... after this post, of course... ~_~ooo)


We are delighted that you have dropped in.....no need to "lurk"....The Pound-A-Week (PAW) Club is just a group of us taking baby steps in lifestyle changes (ie NOT a diet)...the idea is that small changes should result long term healthy eating/exercising habits.

So Welcome and I hope we see you here often.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

congrats for everyone who has lost weight (or just maintained, which can be just as hard)!  As for me, I'm moving in the right direction, so I'm happy (@ 5 months preggers, I'm finally starting to gain weight instead of losing it due to vomiting or wanting to vomit).


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 7/24/2011 = NO 

Congrats, Alle Meine Entchen! Glad you are into the gaining weight stage!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 7/24/2011 YES


----------



## spotsmom

Congratulations!!!  You were worried over those munchies for nothing!


----------



## David M. Baum

After a month of being stuck at the same weight, finally something moved. I *gained* a pound. 

Time to tighten up my regimen again.

Congrats to those who made it!


----------



## Scheherazade

I was a little bit skeptical about this 5-6 meals a day thing, but I've been eating more this last week than I usually have for a long time and actually lost 5 pounds.  It's a bit high because I'm just starting and I fully expect it to drop into normal zones of 1-2 a week, but this wasn't even with any exercise.  I guess the science behind it makes sense though... makes me wish I had found out about it all those times I tortured myself with low calorie diets.

It's pretty simple when you get down to it.  If you don't eat enough to reach your maintenance level (the number of calories your body needs for daily, resting functions) then your body goes into starvation mode, storing up fat, slowing down metabolism, and burning muscle.  So low calorie diets end up hurting you and make you ravenous for food.  By the time you're fed up starving yourself your metabolism is too slow to handle what you used to normally eat, so it's even harder to lose weight than before.

But once you find out your maintenance level (basal metabolic rate, or BMR), whether you just take an average or actually calculate it based on your muscle mass and activity level, then you know how much food you should be eating and can plan to allow yourself to eat those calories with 5 or 6 meals, one every 3 hours, over your day.  This not only keeps your body from going into starvation mode, it speeds up your metabolism -and- the constant digestion is a constant calorie burn.

If you want to get especially tricky, which is what I'm trying, you can zig-zag it.  Go three days at about 20-30% below your calorie maintenance level for the day (still eating healthy foods every three hours) then go one to three days eating your maintenance level of calories.  This keeps your body from adjusting and slipping into starvation mode due to lower amounts of calories, while still allowing you to have the more dramatic weight loss of a lower calorie diet.  Add in 20-45 minutes of aerobic exercise and you'll lose even more.  You also want to do weight training, apparently, to build muscle since the more muscle you have to feed the more calories you'll burn even while resting.

Anyway, the zig-zag thing is especially good for those folks reaching plateaus.  Those tend to happen in the bad sort of low calorie diets, but they can happen even doing it right.  You just have to get your body off kilter, fool it by eating more for a while or doing different exercises or even just exercising at different times.  Anyway, hope this helps someone.  I'm still just halfway through this book, so by no means am I an expert, but I'm pretty excited about it so far and seeing results.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

I find the only way to maintain discipline is to log every thing I eat or drink. I read the labels on EVERYTHING. If I have to satisfy my sweet tooth I tend to eat a piece of fruit.

It has been two months since I had a full sized butterfinger. I have had a couple of the bite size ones you give out oh Halloween.

I started at 230+ on June 7th and I am bouncing around the 214 range right now. Funny thing is I can go days without losing, even gain a pound or two then all of a sudden the scale says I weigh 3-4 pounds less. So, it is hard to tell from week to week sometime but when I expand it out to a month it looks pretty good.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Ursula's weigh-in for the week ending 7/24/2011 = YES (barely)

Heatwaves are good for something, apparently. 

Congrats to all those hanging in there, whether up or down, sticking with lifestyle change is one of the hardest things ever.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> "...Funny thing is I can go days without losing, even gain a pound or two then all of a sudden the scale says I weigh 3-4 pounds less..."


Scale are hateful things.....and they lie !! I have a half way decent digital scale that shows 3-4 pound fluctuations during the day. So, despite the name of this thread, weight is really not a good way to track our progress...Keep up the good work !!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

NapCat said:


> Scale are hateful things.....and they lie !! I have a half way decent digital scale that shows 3-4 pound fluctuations during the day. So, despite the name of this thread, weight is really not a good way to track our progress...Keep up the good work !!


I usually try to base it on how my clothes fit (under normal, non pregnant circumstances)


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

I guess what I am saying is that you can fluctuate 4-5 pounds daily. If you don't lose your pound a week don't worry too much as long as you are progressing on the PAW average, about 4 pounds a month.

If you do weigh daily or weekly then make sure you do the following. Weigh at the same time every day, make sure you are wearing the same thing when you weigh yourself (hint, hint). 

Water weighs 8.33 pounds a gallon so it doesn't take much water weight to make you think you are not losing. I weigh myself in the morning, before eating or drinking. If you go to the doctors office, or use a different scale don't panic if it shows you weigh 5-10 pounds more than you do at home. Shoes, clothes, wallets, keys, phones, the water that you drink during the day all add up quickly.

I love the PAW concept but we fluctuate too much to beat ourselves up over it if we just happen to weigh a pound or two heavier on our weigh in day.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> Water weighs 8.33 pounds a gallon so it doesn't take much water weight to make you think you are not losing. I weigh myself in the morning, before eating or drinking. *If you go to the doctors office, or use a different scale don't panic if it shows you weigh 5-10 pounds more than you do at home.* Shoes, clothes, wallets, keys, phones, the water that you drink during the day all add up quickly.


DH used to work as a biomed tech (a tech who fixes and calibrates medical equipment). He told me that for the non digital scales in drs offices he's seen them as much as  10lbs off. Meaning, you aren't as heavy as your drs scales tell you you are (unless it's the digital, then you're screwed  ). Part of that is the staff doesn't treat the scales as they should, another part is the scales are ususally really, really, old. So, his advice (as well as the advice from his dr): pick a scale you want to be THE scale. DH only believes the scale we have in our bathroom. If it's off, it's ok b/c he's been using it for a while and is consistant.


----------



## David M. Baum

We also have a digital scale. When I put in a different spot, 2 minutes after using it, it can easily make a poubd of difference. I just learned to look at the general line of my weigh-ins, and categorize roughly into weight going down, weight going up, staying the same. 

Oh, and I occasionally measure my waistline.


----------



## Scheherazade

Weight definitely isn't the best way to track progress, and at most you should be checking it once a week and doing it at the same time each week.  Too many things can affect your weight, especially your hydration levels.  Weight also doesn't tell you how much you've lost in terms of body fat or whether you just lost muscle, and if you somehow managed to gain muscle and lose fat at the same time (which isn't easy) you'd probably show a weight gain.  How your clothes fit, measurements, and body fat measuring with calipers and such seem to be the best ways to really track progress... though it's always nice to see the scale show lower numbers.  And apparently the only perfect way to truly measure your body fat by dissection.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Scheherazade said:


> "...And apparently the only perfect way to truly measure your body fat by dissection..."


Oh, Please let us know how THAT works out!! giggle......


----------



## spotsmom

Have reclaimed 4 pairs of pants that didn't fit 5/31/11!!!


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

spotsmom said:


> Have reclaimed 4 pairs of pants that didn't fit 5/31/11!!!


I have 2 pair of 38's I can't keep up and some 36's that are a little too tight. My favorite belt only has one hole left. I have decided that I am just going to buy clothes from the thrift store until I settle out at a comfortable, healthy weight.


----------



## Brem

NapCat said:


> The Lose-a-Pound-a-Week Club
> 
> I have promised my doctor (and myself) that I would lose 50 pounds over the next year&#8230;&#8230;one pound a week should be very doable.
> 
> Please join me in this "Lighthearted" venture...my approach is to take "baby steps" to change my habits. No specific diet or extreme regime&#8230; just move to healthier eating and exercise, by making a lifestyle change each week.
> 
> ***************
> 
> A Pound a Week should be (pun) a piece of cake !!...remember, if you are currently eating a dozen cheesecakes a week, if you ONLY eat 6, you are going to lose a pound ! Ha !


I've been trying to lose weight for a few months now. I aim to lose around 1-2 pounds a week, which my doctor says is great. I've lost around 30 pounds already, which is awesome. You all keep up the good work.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> Have reclaimed 4 pairs of pants that didn't fit 5/31/11!!!


Well Done !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> I have 2 pair of 38's I can't keep up and some 36's that are a little too tight. My favorite belt only has one hole left. I have decided that I am just going to buy clothes from the thrift store until I settle out at a comfortable, healthy weight.



Congratulations ! You just need a belt with more holes !


----------



## Brem

It feels so good when you can wear some of your old clothes again. Makes things easier when you don't have to shop for near clothes when you lose weight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## spotsmom

Need some suggestions!!!  I'm doing well losing my pound a week, but I feel hungry most all the time.  Need ideas on "snacks" that can help make me feel full without screwing everything up.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> Need some suggestions!!! I'm doing well losing my pound a week, but I feel hungry most all the time. Need ideas on "snacks" that can help make me feel full without screwing everything up.


Drinking water should help curb the appetite. "Watery" fruit like grapes, pineapple, mandarin oranges also work well. I keep a Tupperware bowl with a mix of canned fruits in it as I tend to wake up during the night both thirsty and hungry...


----------



## spotsmom

Can't you think of something more, well, uh, sugary and/or crunchy??


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> Can't you think of something more, well, uh, sugary and/or crunchy??



Crunchy Frogs !!!


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> Can't you think of something more, well, uh, sugary and/or crunchy??


Frozen seedless grapes are sweet and crunchy.


----------



## spotsmom

Bought some peach slices (not in syrup I'll have you know), apples, carrots.  I found out that 5 Ritz crackers are 80 cals!

That's a great idea about the grapes, Anna.  Will definitely go with that.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 7/31/2011 YES


----------



## spotsmom

All right, NapCat!!!  You've been successful every week, haven't you  And even with the munchies!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 7/31/2011 = YES

Of course it could be due to working outside in the heat this weekend. (I was drinking lots of water but had no appetite.)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Annalog said:


> Of course it could be due to working outside in the heat this weekend. (I was drinking lots of water but had no appetite.)


Congratulations; if your intention is to weigh less.


----------



## Annalog

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Congratulations; if your intention is to weigh less.


Thanks; it is my intention! If I could say yes each week for about a year and a half, I would be at the weight where I felt best. 

However my intention for working outside in the heat this weekend was to start the raised planter on the south edge of my fruit, vegetable, and herb garden. Of course it would look more like a garden if I had more than asparagus, native grasses and other native plants growing in it.


----------



## geoffthomas

This is a great goal.
A pound a week.

congrats to anyone who has lost any amount - and keep it up (if you still have more to lose - I do).


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

My weigh in for the week: yes

Although, I have not been very good today


----------



## NapCat (retired)

My weigh in for the week: yes

Congratulations !!

Although, I have not been very good today

That is the trick...."splurge" a bit right AFTER weight in !

Truth is, I think that is a good idea once in a while......


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Even PAW PALS have "bad" days ! Ha !


----------



## spotsmom

NapCat said:


> Even PAW PALS have "bad" days ! Ha !


A motto to live by!!!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Ursula's weigh in for the week ending 7/31/2011 : NO
but no gain either. (whew!)

To all who made it : rock on!
To all slogging it out: keep fighting the good fight!

and NapCat: that is the most beautiful picture I've set eyes on.


----------



## Susan in VA

Making progress...  lost the weight that I had lost earlier this year and then gained back when I broke my toe and couldn't exercise or even walk much, and now I've lost an additional four pounds on top of that, so now I can come out of hiding again!  

Another 15 or 20 to go...


----------



## spotsmom

Way to go, Susan!!!  I'm making good progress as well, with another 10 to go to be satisfied, but 15-20 to be really excited.


----------



## Erin Zarro

Way to go everyone!


I didn't lose any and I didn't gain any last week.  Hopefully this week will be better.


----------



## spotsmom

Couldn't get past the drive in with the girls on roller skates AGAIN.  But I didn't have fries.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> "...the drive in with the girls on roller skates..."


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 8/7/2011 NO










...I am glad the PAW CLUB constitution has a "no guilt" clause !! (He said waddling forward proudly !) Ha !


----------



## Randirogue

NapCat said:


> NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 8/7/2011 NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I am glad the PAW CLUB constitution has a "no guilt" clause !! (He said waddling forward proudly !) Ha !


You made my day with that post, Napcat!

Um... not that I'm glad you didn't meet your goal, of course. I think it's a fluke. Next we'll, you'll meet it by double, and thus, prove that the weigh in was a freak accident this week.

~_~ooo


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 8/7/2011 = NO

Love the photo, NapCat!


----------



## Susan in VA

That's some photo, NapCat!    

Sunday morning I was down another TWO pounds  --  probably from unintentionally skipping dinner the night before  --  but then I went to brunch with a friend and we all know that buffets are hazardous to one's weight   ...  especially when you add in the mimosas...  I'm afraid to weigh myself now.


----------



## spotsmom

Y'all were having mimosas, Susan?  Well, fiddle dee de!


----------



## Susan in VA

They came with the buffet....


----------



## matt youngmark

Susan in VA said:


> Sunday morning I was down another TWO pounds -- probably from unintentionally skipping dinner the night before -- but then I went to brunch with a friend and we all know that buffets are hazardous to one's weight  ... especially when you add in the mimosas... I'm afraid to weigh myself now.


There's so much fluctuation in body weight throughout the day! I'd definitely hesitate to weigh myself more often than once a week -- otherwise I'm just obsessing about how much my lunch weighed or how much water I'm retaining because I have extra sodium in my system or something.

I do think a pound a week on average is a terrific goal. I decided to do my current diet & exercise plan with no scale at all, though, because I tend to obsess over that number (you should see me with my amazon sales rank, too). So I'm going by belt notches instead. It takes a lot longer to register progress, but I've been doing this for a while and have tightened three times so far! So although I can't formally join the club, I thought I'd say hi and offer my support.


----------



## JeanneB

I have been on WW since the end of March... my reward every night is a Weight Watcher Raspberry Ice Cream Bar covered with dark chocolate.  I look forward to it everynight!!  They are sooo good!


----------



## Susan in VA

matt youngmark said:


> There's so much fluctuation in body weight throughout the day! I'd definitely hesitate to weigh myself more often than once a week -- otherwise I'm just obsessing about how much my lunch weighed or how much water I'm retaining because I have extra sodium in my system or something.
> 
> I do think a pound a week on average is a terrific goal. I decided to do my current diet & exercise plan with no scale at all, though, because I tend to obsess over that number (you should see me with my amazon sales rank, too). So I'm going by belt notches instead. It takes a lot longer to register progress, but I've been doing this for a while and have tightened three times so far! So although I can't formally join the club, I thought I'd say hi and offer my support.


See, I weigh myself daily _because_ of that fluctuation. I figure that if any single weigh-in can be a pound or two off, how will I know what's really happening if I only check once a week?

And I think for many of us it's not the number on the scale that really matters but the way our belts or jeans or bathing suits fit -- or whether we feel healthy -- or whether we like what we see in the mirror. Numbers are just numbers. But it helps to use them to keep track, especially when there's a long time between belt notches, or jeans sizes.

So maybe you could report weekly progress in fractions of belt notches?


----------



## spotsmom

A swim suit  Eeeeekkkk!


----------



## Susan in VA

What's so scary about swimsuits?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Susan in VA said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's so scary about swimsuits?


Hey! This is a family site! Watch what you're posting!


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Ooh, can I join in?  

I ran WW meetings in the UK for 7 years, after I lost 4 stone, (56 pounds) with them.  I managed to keep it off for all that time, but when I left last year, 14 naughty pounds crept back on   

Just recently I set up a '7 week weight loss quest' on fb, and managed to lose 7 pounds with the help of like-minded buddies, but that's finished now, and I know I've got to 'keep at it' if I want to lose the other 7 pounds, and keep it off!!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

All are welcome Mandy! Great job with your weight loss!!


----------



## Loves

I was going to blab about dieting tips. BUT, I know most people don't care what other people have to say.

But I will say this: Sugar is your enemy.

Watch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM This is a link to a lecture about sugar. It is called "Sugar: The Bitter Truth." It's long, but it explains a lot of current health problems associated with low-fat dieting trends and sugar. He also explains how sugar (sucrose & fructose) are making people fat. The M.D. is actually entertaining also.

Oh, if anyone eats those Weight Watchers snack cakes, be wary. They contain partially and hydrogenated oils. Transfat-r-us. 

Good luck to everyone doing this. It ain't easy, but the rewards are truly great.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> All are welcome Mandy! Great job with your weight loss!!


Thank you. Just got to keep my eye on the ball


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 8/7/2011 NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I am glad the PAW CLUB constitution has a "no guilt" clause !! (He said waddling forward proudly !) Ha !


Looks like one ticked-off cat...


----------



## JETaylor

I would love to join your Pound A Week Club.  I did Jenny Craig from September of last year through March of this year and actually blogged about my progress once a week.  I lost 15 pounds and close to 7 inches off my measurements.  

I maintained from March through the beginning of July and then slid back four pounds on vacation and the crazy summer schedule I have that didn't allow me to regularly exercise.  

I'd like to drop 10 pounds and at least three more inches from my "Low" on my stomach measurement.  

Here's to seeing progress for all of us!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I'm in. I've been on Loseit.com for several months but it's so hard losing weight. I can handle a pound per week. My diet is healthy enough (need to cut down on the carbs, though), but I need to exercise more. I'm living proof that a body at rest stays at rest.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

JETaylor said:


> I would love to join your Pound A Week Club.
> Here's to seeing progress for all of us!


I am so glad you have joined us !

Going back to the original post....this is intended to be a lighthearted support group...We are not attempting to "diet" in the tradition sense (which rarely works).
...but rather focusing on taking "baby steps" to change some basic habits to not only drop some pounds, but move to a healthier lifestyle.

Good Luck


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

NapCat said:


> I am so glad you have joined us !
> 
> Going back to the original post....this is intended to be a lighthearted support group...We are not attempting to "diet" in the tradition sense (which rarely works).
> ...but rather focusing on taking "baby steps" to change some basic habits to not only drop some pounds, but move to a healthier lifestyle.
> 
> Good Luck


We should compare notes more often, and describe what is working for us. It may help others. What I have been doing is reading labels, avoiding processesed sugars and trying to burn more calories than I take in. I log activity and calories.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

It's a good idea to share what's been working for us...

I'm trying to do half an hour of exercise Mon-Fri - sometimes it's step ups and weights in front of the tv, and sometimes I'll do a physical job that needs doing around the house/garden (was out digging a flowerbed at 8.00am GMT this morning!)

I luurve food, and would sulk if there wasn't a decent amount on my plate, so I reduce the carbs, (my pasta/rice portions had turned into small mountains!), and increase the veg = same amount of food, but less calories. 

Good luck people - we can do this!!!!


----------



## JETaylor

One of the things I've learned, but kind of got out of practice on is the "healthy plate concept".  

Half the plate is vegtables, one quarter protein and one quarter starch.  Breakfast Lunch & Dinner with this concept and then three snacks/desserts between which usually consist of two fruit servings and then one indulgance (I still have a bunch of Jenny Craig desserts to choose from). 

As long as I keep to that and exercise at least a half hour a day I do very well at maintaining.  

To lose, my exercise schedule has to go up to an hour a day but lately my schedule has been too insane and I end up having to make a choice between exercise and writing.  Writing always wins in that case.


----------



## hakimast

Man, I probably gain a pound a week


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm joining in with you guys. I'm going to start eating more normal portions at regular intervals.
I had a regular schedule of breakfast at 6.30/7, snack at 10, lunch at 12, snack at 2, dinner at 6 back when I was at my optimal weight. I also had to ride my bike for at least 1,5 to 2 hours back and front from school.  Now looking back at then I can see how well I looked.

I now eat weird times of the day, crazy portions... not good. Plus uni is a 10 minute walk away. I come from a family of 5 and well... it's hard scaling to a 1 person meal from that.

So from now on it's reading the back of packages and getting the right portion for each meal.
Plus some light exercise ofcourse... 
I don't have a scale so everything is measurements.


----------



## Casper Parks

Was not on a diet per-say, but lost five pounds between doctor visits of April and August.


----------



## Erin Zarro

Lost 2 pounds this week, bringing my total for 3 weeks 4 1/2 pounds GONE.


----------



## Susan in VA

<siiiiigh>
I just ate a chocolate doughnut for absolutely no good reason. And now I'm annoyed with myself.

And it wasn't even a very good doughnut.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Susan in VA said:


> <siiiiigh>
> I just ate a chocolate doughnut for absolutely no good reason. And now I'm annoyed with myself.
> 
> And it wasn't even a very good doughnut.


it's always worse when you splurge and found out it's not very good. Then you're mad @ yourself for wasting the calories (or money, etc) on something that wasn't tasty


----------



## Susan in VA

Yes, exactly.  For the same calories I could have had a piece or two of good dark chocolate.  And then I wouldn't be regretting it, but would see it as a necessary part of a well-balanced diet.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Susan in VA said:


> Yes, exactly. For the same calories I could have had a piece or two of good dark chocolate. And then I wouldn't be regretting it, but would see it as a necessary part of a well-balanced diet.


there was a recent study published that said choc was as good for your eyes as carrots.


----------



## Susan in VA

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> there was a recent study published that said choc was as good for your eyes as carrots.


Better not let DD hear that.....


----------



## AnnetteL

What an inspiring thread!

I mysteriously gained a bunch of weight and could NOT get it off to save my life--until I finally had a doctor listen to me and do a broad panel on my thyroid. Turns out I was significantly hypo. I'm on thyroid replacement now, and that's made it possible to lose weight. 

I still have to do the work (eat right, exercise), but it's gradually coming off. Not quite a pound a week, but since January, I've lost almost 20 lbs. Today I wore a blouse I haven't fit into in almost two years, and yesterday I wore a pair of jeans that were suddenly baggy. 

Feels SO good!


----------



## Annalog

Too busy to weigh myself today. I will try to remember tomorrow.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 8/14/2011 = NO


----------



## Ann Chambers

Been reading this thread, and I just love it! Everyone doing what works for them and trying to reach a reasonable goal. Kudos to all for trying!

AnnetteL - I have been in the same boat as you. Was slowly packing on weight, tired all the time, etc. Found out it was low thyroid. The meds helped me stop gaining (so much) but I couldn't seem to get any weight back off. Went to the Dr. this spring and weighed more than I did when I had my full-term twin boys. Yikes! 

I decided to get drastic, and did the HCG diet for 3 weeks, dropping about 16 pounds. A great start, but the best thing was it made me realize that my "portions" had gotten out of control, that I was eating way too much fast food, fried food, and way, way too much sugary food. Sigh.

I've been trying to keep the losses going through small plates/small portions, eating at home, and really limiting sugar. I'm not losing a pound a week - probably more like 1/2 pound a week. (Have just recovered from my birthday a couple of weeks ago!)

But this thread is inspiring. I'm going to try to add some exercise and step it up a little. (Was up a bit this morning. Sad.)

Good luck to everyone and thanks for sharing. (My weigh in for the previous week = NO also.) 

Here's to next week and a pound gone!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I just checked where I could find the nearest gym/swimming pool as I remembered there being one. Before I moved here I had looked one up but I thought it was quite far away as I was not yet acquainted with the place. I now checked the place again and found it was only a 20-25 minute walk from my home. Which is quite near.
And as the online course I have been paying for for the past 2 years has finally finished I actually have that bit of money to spend on something else, a gym/pool membership doesn't seem too bad


----------



## Julie Morrigan

Okay, kids, I'm in! The problem with writing is that the harder you work, the less you move. I've been working very hard lately, and if I don't take drastic action soon I'm going to need a separate postcode for my bum.

This is a great idea. Thanks - and good luck, everyone!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

8/14 weigh in for Ursula: yes

and ditto on the writing part, Joolzs!
I think it might be time for a treadmill desk!!!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Try (for lunch) frozen vegetable microwaved and seasoned to your taste. To this add two egg whites. Yellow is bad if you're concerned about cholesterol; so leave it out.

It's light, tasty and your scale should move down. Good luck!


----------



## David M. Baum

Hi fellow Club members, 

Congrats to all those who have met their target.

I have just returned from vacation and I gained six pounds. It would have been worse if I wasn't somewhat conscious of what I ate, and it could have been better if my mother in law wouldn't have tried to force-feed us with everything that she deemed as a must to sample (sample being a huge amount for a normal person). 
Anyway, I had fun and didn't try to worry about it too much. Now back to a strict diet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

What a perilous journey we are traveling !! Congratulations to all !!


----------



## spotsmom

I do believe I can truthfully say that I have lost a pound a week thanks to the PAW Club.  But vacation is coming, and I've declared the diet on hold for that week.  Can't resist Southern food in the summertime!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 8/21/2011 YES


----------



## JeanneB

Dr. Din....I am going to try the frozen veggies with the egg whites...that sounds like a good, low cal lunch.  Then I can eat a little more normal at dinner.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 8/21/2011 = NO


----------



## JeanneB

Remember,  the scale is only one device to measure your weight loss.  If my clothes are loser, I am happy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

JeanneB said:


> Remember, the scale is only one device to measure your weight loss. If my clothes are loser, I am happy.



And despite the title of the thread....the scale is one of the worst ways to measure progress. Use whatever gives YOU the most encouragement. I have just gotten to a point where lower back pain has eased significantly.


----------



## JeanneB

I try to make myself a new challenge every now and then.  This week I am not eating any candy or chewing gum. I am trying to cut down on sugar.  If I chew gum the sweet taste just makes me want more..so its cold turkey this week.  I find it hardest to be in the car with my husband because he has a stash of gum drops, but I am doing good!~


----------



## JETaylor

I went on vacation and took two steps back.   

Now I have to get on track.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

JETaylor said:


> I went on vacation and took two steps *back*.
> ~Now I have to get on *track*.


Paw Poetry !!


----------



## JETaylor

Ok - the scale was kind this morning - I have dropped a pound from the post-vacation weight.  

Still 4 pounds over what I was when the summer started, but a pound less than last week - so I'm content.  Met my 1 pound a week goal.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

JETaylor said:


> Ok - the scale was kind this morning - I have dropped a pound from the post-vacation weight.
> 
> Still 4 pounds over what I was when the summer started, but a pound less than last week - so I'm content. Met my 1 pound a week goal.


Nice come-back...Congratulations !


----------



## leearco

NapCat said:


> What a perilous journey we are traveling !! Congratulations to all !!


This picture is sometimes so true.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 8/28/2011 YES


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 8/28/2011 = YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I got my bikini in the mail today. Not in colours I am that comfortable in (white, black and some purple and green) but it fits nicely ^^ (I was hunting for a black one but couldn't get my hands on a not too expensive one that was also a bit supportive for larger breasted woman)

so I no longer have an excuse not to get a membership at the local gym. I'm kind of scared now


----------



## NapCat (retired)

kiazishiru said:


> "...so I no longer have an excuse not to get a membership at the local gym. I'm kind of scared now..."


Knock 'em dead, Kia !!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I prob would if people come too close


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

week to week, not so good but I have managed to go from 214 down to 208, back up to 215 and now at 209 over the last 4 weeks. For a net loss of 6 pounds. I feel like a freaking yoyo, I try to be consistent with my diet, exercise and liquid intake but I still bounce around.

So, my weekly weigh in for the last 4 weeks seem to be yes, no, no, yes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Dolorous Edd Tollett said:


> I feel like a freaking yoyo, I try to be consistent with my diet, exercise and liquid intake but I still bounce around.


As we have mentioned here, the scale is really a terrible way to measure progress.....try taking measurement, or just how your clothes feel. Taking the scale too seriously can be very depressing and lead to failure.......


----------



## NapCat (retired)

OK, PAW CLUB Members...brace yourselves for yet another long, food-filled holiday weekend. Sigh...


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> OK, PAW CLUB Members...brace yourselves for yet another long, food-filled holiday weekend. Sigh...


It is good that I am thinking of the weekend as one to be filled with working outside morning and evening when it is not quite so hot, and cleaning house inside during the hottest part of the day. I will be drinking a lot of water and ice tea.

The only activity I have planned that could be connected with food is attending the Tucson Origami Club meeting that is held at Dao's Tai Pan restaurant (Vietnamese and Chinese food) this Saturday from 10 to 11:30 AM (first Saturday each month). I usually get one of the vegetable stir fry dishes or one of their great bowls of soup after the meeting. Pretty good food wise.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

hmm, I went swimming today, couldn't do more than 30 minutes, which seeing as I haven't done any extensive use of my muscles for a couple of years and that I haven't swam for about 10 years is pretty good. Only swallowed water twice, decided that it was enough for the day after the second time.
I undid all my hard work  of 30 minutes walk there, 30 minutes swimming, 30 minutes walk back and about 60 minutes food shopping(by foot) with two hamburgers that looked really nice.
Ahh well


----------



## Annalog

Your work on building muscles by walking and swimming is not lost; it might be temporarily hidden but it is not lost.


----------



## spotsmom

I discovered that eating lots of southern barbecue (noun) and drinking tons of sweet tea does not help lose weight.  However, I did get in a swim suit to go in the ocean and didn't look at myself and scream.


----------



## crebel

spotsmom said:


> I discovered that eating lots of southern barbecue (noun) and drinking tons of sweet tea does not help lose weight. However, I did get in a swim suit to go in the ocean and didn't look at myself and scream.


Getting in the ocean = exercise! I'm pretty sure that lots of southern barbecue and sweet tea while you are visiting North Carolina is a law. You were only doing what was required to avoid arrest.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

NapCat said:


>


YES Nap Cat!!!! YES YES YES!

I've held steady last two weeks. But, oh, am I wont to be bad!!!!! Got to get back to the gym, yard work just isn't cutting it as exercise. though I suppose I need to do more work than going out on the deck and pondering the lay of the land.


----------



## JETaylor

Stepped on the scale today and another pound has gone away.


----------



## rweinstein6

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 9/4/2011 = NO

What did DH buy as a fund-raising item from one of our granddaughters? THREE boxes of frozen cookie dough! I will need to bake the cookies and then make sure that *DH* eats them. GRRR!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

poor Anna 

went to the gym yesterday for an introduction, well the first part, and did a bit of workout after that. Realised I have no condition left... UGH... so after it I had dinner an went to bed. I was so tired.


----------



## Erin Zarro

I'm doing okay.  I'm down roughly 9 pounds.  It's going to be a challenge today, with hubby buying me a smoothie and all the food at our BBQ....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

rweinstein6 said:


> Is it too late to join?


Happy to have you.....just a group of folks trying to do simple lifestyle changes to drop a few pounds.....a pound a week is a "non scary" goal.
Welcome aboard !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 9/4/2011 NO

**********

HELP ! I've fallen and can't get up....


----------



## David M. Baum

Dave's weigh in for the week ending 9/4/2011 YES

Finally, after a calorie-filled vacation, I'm back on track.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

David M. Baum said:


> Dave's weigh in for the week ending 9/4/2011 YES
> 
> Finally, after a calorie-filled vacation, I'm back on track.


YEAH ! Well done, David !!


----------



## rweinstein6

Thank you, NapCat. It'll be more motivating when there's others with me! (I kinda feel like that cat in the overalls right now.)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

JETaylor said:


> Stepped on the scale today and another pound has gone away.


That's progress. Congratulations.

I am still enjoying my lunch of microwaved frozen vegetables that we can choose to our likings. Add 2 egg whites for complete protein. That can work miracles, if someone likes to try. Good luck!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

PAW CLUB exercise of the day !! (eat your heart out Richard Simmons !)

Lose a pound in 2 minutes 48 seconds


----------



## JETaylor

I hit another pound this week - but I think it had more to do with Montezuma's revenge than eating right.  

I did do a great deal of walking over the holiday - but I also did a great deal of eating the wrong foods and the scale (nor the stomach measurement) were not kind on Tuesday AM.  

Come Wednesday - I ate something bad and the roto-router effect left me at almost a 2 pound loss from last week.  But alas, Thursday I was able to keep sustinence in my body and I stabalized at a 1 pound loss.   

Yo-yo - YES.  But at least I was a successful yo-yo this week.


----------



## Brem

I've been doing P90 for the past week now. I actually enjoy working out, can you believe that? haha! 

But yeah, haven't really lost anything, but I plan to stick with it for sure.


----------



## rweinstein6

Let us know how that P90X goes. It looks like a lot of work. I don't think I could do it. I'll stick to my walking and Wii Fit. Lost a lb this week but I'm worried about what I'm going to eat at an event today. I think they only serve hot dogs, soda and chips.


----------



## Brem

rweinstein6 said:


> Let us know how that P90X goes. It looks like a lot of work. I don't think I could do it. I'll stick to my walking and Wii Fit. Lost a lb this week but I'm worried about what I'm going to eat at an event today. I think they only serve hot dogs, soda and chips.


I'm actually starting off with the plain P90. I plan to do it twice (180 Days) and then I'll move on to P90X. So far it's going quite well and I'm actually enjoying the workouts.

But yeah, can't stand food at events like fairs and concerts. Just eat a small amount if you can.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 9/11/2011 YES


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 9/11/2011: NO


----------



## AnnetteL

I thought of this thread when I weighed myself last and compared my progress. 

I'm not quite in the pound a week club, but I've lost 5 in the last 8 weeks. 

I'll take that!


----------



## Annalog

AnnetteL said:


> I thought of this thread when I weighed myself last and compared my progress.
> 
> I'm not quite in the pound a week club, but I've lost 5 in the last 8 weeks.
> 
> I'll take that!


We can be in the PAW club without losing a pound a week. I am proof!


----------



## David M. Baum

Dave's weigh in for the week ending 9/11/2011: NO


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Kia's measure in for the week: YES! ^^
I don't weight, I measure, since I don't really care about how much I weight as long as my body shape is good. but even though I have not gone to the gym as much as I wanted my shape did improve.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

May I join too! I want to lose 100 lbs. Yesterday I started a very strict plant based diet. No oil, no eggs, cheese, icecream. Haven't really got into the exercising part yet. 
Ann


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Oh by all means Ann, we are delighted you have joined us.....

The idea here is to take "baby steps" in lifestyle changes rather than a rigorous diet. 100 pounds (me too) is too scary to look at......but one pound in one week is very doable.

Glad you are here and we are all here to support your efforts....no stress allowed !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in Tip of the Week:


----------



## JETaylor

Goal wasn't met this week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 9/18/2011 NO


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

awwwh, nap, I love that kitten ^^


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 9/18/2011: NO


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I weighed today. Yes!
Ann


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Annalog's weigh-in for the week ending 9/18/2011: NO


Vacation weigh-ins do not count !!
Enjoy your trip !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I weighed today. Yes!
> Ann


See how easy that was ?










Congratulations on a successful first week in the PAW CLUB !! Well Done !


----------



## geoffthomas

No


----------



## Meb Bryant

Geoff, I had to put on my strong glasses to see your post. LOL

If any of you are looking for your lost weight, don't... I know where it is.

I'm gonna join this merry bunch of scale watchers (if you'll have me) and get some baby weight off, since my baby just turned 31. Gonna play more tennis each week and ignore the chip bag.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Meb Bryant said:


> Geoff, I had to put on my strong glasses to see your post. LOL
> 
> If any of you are looking for your lost weight, don't... I know where it is.
> 
> I'm gonna join this merry bunch of scale watchers (if you'll have me) and get some baby weight off, since my baby just turned 31. Gonna play more tennis each week and ignore the chip bag.



Welcome to the "Merry Bunch".....remember....no stress allowed ! We are just trying to make some easy lifestyle changes......I like your plan.


----------



## spotsmom

Diet sabotaged by the roller skaters at the drive-in again.


----------



## Meb Bryant

NapCat,
Thank you for the darling cartoon. I only wish I had a smile on my face when I'm whacking the ball.
It's more like fear...I play the net so I don't have to run the baseline. Thus, the diet thing.


----------



## spotsmom

Chocolate chip cookies in the break room!!! Bags of Doritos!! HHHEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!


----------



## JETaylor

only half a pound this week  - but at least I'm going in the right direction.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

JETaylor said:


> only half a pound this week - but at least I'm going in the right direction.


Round that up to a successful one pound lost !! Congratulations !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 9/25/2011 YES


----------



## Annalog

Annalog said:


> Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 9/18/2011: NO





NapCat said:


> Vacation weigh-ins do not count !!
> Enjoy your trip !


Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 9/25/2011: NO

OK, the weigh-in for last week only included two vacation days so maybe it should count.  This last week was all vacation days so it doesn't count. The trip and convention were fun. YAY! Now for another week of vacation and another convention. Double YAY!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

NapCat said:


> NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 9/25/2011 YES


I see an expression of success on her face.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Not looking forward to this this week... brb 

Okay, measure in: YES

even after I ate rubbish the start last week...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 10/2/2011 NO


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

measure in for week ending 03-10: YES
Also, I lost 3 inches (7,3 cm) on my waist over this first month ^^


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I will take my couple pounds loss as a positive and say yes.
But this is tempered by the fact that what I lost was part of what I had gained the prior week.
(grumble, grumble).


----------



## spotsmom

I'm quite pleased with the amount of weight I lost from the end of May until now.  Love to lose a few more, but with winter coming on looking forward to a salad for dinner just doesn't cut it.   Bring on the spaghetti!!!


----------



## JETaylor

I'm the opposite of spotsmom - I'm not happy with the 4 pounds I gained over the summer - Going backwards from a loss of 15 pounds back to 11 isn't what I wanted to do.  I'll have to get back on track starting now.  My goal is to drop 9 pounds (total) to get to my goal - yeah - I was that close in June - then I went on vacation and that blew it - made bad choices.

Here's to good choices this fall!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 10/9/2011 * N/A !!*

Paw Club Rule : No weigh ins allowed while traveling !!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 10/9/2011: NO

I need to get back on track after a few weeks of travel and vacation!


----------



## geoffthomas

All right now I am back to losing weight.
2 or 3 pounds last week.
I went on a trip/mini vacation over the last four days.
I actually lose weight when traveling.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

measure in: no :/


----------



## JETaylor

Huge suckage in the weightloss department this week - however, got back on track with exercise.  

Didn't make smart choices on food this week and it showed on the scale - however, my excuse - PMS. LOL - yeah, I know.  Lame.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 10/16/2011 *N/A !!*

The "No Weigh-in while traveling" Rule is still in effect !! yippy !


----------



## geoffthomas

I am not talking about it this week.

(casts a surly look at the scale)


----------



## Annalog

I forgot to step on the scale yesterday. It was a busy weekend between our daughter and her two dogs spending a long weekend at our house and DH and I attending part of our 40th high school reunion. (It was great seeing some of our teachers and our assistant principal as well as seeing fellow classmates. It was scary that a couple of the teachers looked younger than us!)


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

measure in: yes!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Oh Dear.....looks like my scale broke while I was gone......waa waa waa


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 10/23/2011 NO


----------



## spotsmom

I have had a horrible food week.  Went out to dinner entertaining a guest for 2 straight nights, PLUS lunches!  Then tonight was a shepherd's pie and there were way too many left over mashed potatoes!!  I feel like a hog.


----------



## geoffthomas

Didn't lose.
Didn't gain.


Just sayin......


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

no measuring this week ^^


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 10/23/2011: Yes

OK, the loss was just some of the weight I put on during vacation but at least the direction has changed.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 10/30/2011 NO


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 10/30/2011: Yes

The loss is still some of the weight I put on during vacation. Dinner with Mom this week certainly helped: Teriyaki vegetables over baked potatoes. Six vegetables in the stir fry: onions, carrots, celery, green beans, peas, and cauliflower. 

I am participating in a Trick-or-Treat activity at work tomorrow. I do not want to give out candy (or have candy at my desk  ), so I decided to go with relatively healthy treats. Tonight I will be wrapping Medjool dates, peanuts, pistachios, and raisins as treats. Each will be in Halloween paper baking cups and then wrapped in plastic wrap. I don't plan on feeling guilty about eating the leftovers. 
I am planning on giving any candy received to DH. Wish me luck getting it home to him. 

For any Trick-or-Treaters that we might get at our house, DH bought candy that he likes and that I don't.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

My weigh-in is still no.  But, I started Alli 4 days ago and the jeans I had trouble buttoning I can now button with no problem! I still wouldn't wear them all day since it still cuts into my waist when I bend over, but its an improvement. And I haven't experienced any of the "treatment effects" from taking Alli - I'm keeping a really close eye on the amt of fats I intake, I used to only pay attention to the total calories.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm gonna measure tomorrow, but I did find something interesting this week...
This is how much weight means:
measurements Feb 1 2010
neck/waist/hips (cm)
35.7/88.4/99.5
weight: 71.5 kg

measurements Oct 17 2011
neck/waist/hips (cm)
33.9/80/100.5
Weight in (couple of days ago): 77.8 kg

I did weight myself a couple of times more to be sure of what I saw. My measurements are over all quite a lot lower but my weight is a lot higher. so over all... I am glad I'm measuring and not weighting... Especially because I am working out with quite some weights and apparently it's mainly adding weight >.<'


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

kiazishiru said:


> I'm gonna measure tomorrow, but I did find something interesting this week...
> This is how much weight means:
> measurements Feb 1 2010
> neck/waist/hips (cm)
> 35.7/88.4/99.5
> weight: 71.5 kg
> 
> measurements Oct 17 2011
> neck/waist/hips (cm)
> 33.9/80/100.5
> Weight in (couple of days ago): 77.8 kg
> 
> I did weight myself a couple of times more to be sure of what I saw. My measurements are over all quite a lot lower but my weight is a lot higher. so over all... I am glad I'm measuring and not weighting... Especially because I am working out with quite some weights and apparently it's mainly adding weight >.<'


muscle actually weighs more than fat, so it is possible that you are adding more muscle (and therefore weight) since you are using weights. This is why weighing yourself isn't really a good measure of weight lose. I prefer the old, "my pants are falling off b/c they are too loose" method of weight measurement myself (although, since I'm pregnant, I'm trying to gain weight. I'm almost 9 months and I've only gained 9.5 lbs)


----------



## Annalog

kiazishiru said:


> I'm gonna measure tomorrow, but I did find something interesting this week...
> This is how much weight means:
> measurements Feb 1 2010
> neck/waist/hips (cm)
> 35.7/88.4/99.5
> weight: 71.5 kg
> 
> measurements Oct 17 2011
> neck/waist/hips (cm)
> 33.9/80/100.5
> Weight in (couple of days ago): 77.8 kg
> 
> I did weight myself a couple of times more to be sure of what I saw. My measurements are over all quite a lot lower but my weight is a lot higher. so over all... I am glad I'm measuring and not weighting... Especially because I am working out with quite some weights and apparently it's mainly adding weight >.<'


Definitely muscle is denser than fat -- A kg of muscle will take less space than a kg of fat. (Or a pound of muscle will take less space than a pound of fat. They each weigh the same but the volume is different.  )

Exercising and working of overall fitness is more important than just checking a weight number. That is why, while I measure my weight, I focus on healthy eating and exercise instead. One of the other measurements that I use is % fat using one of those gadgets that I think measures electrical resistance between my hands. I know that it is probably not accurate, but if that measurement is showing that my % fat is going down, I see that as positive.

I also use the fit of my jeans as a measurement. I have a couple stack of jeans that I am looking forward to being able to wear again.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Measure in: NO (not surprised there  )


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 11/05/2011 YES

........but it was a real "squeaker" this week


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 10/30/2011: NO

However, for a week with Halloween in it, I did OK as I did not gain. 

We had a chili contest at work this week and I decided to make a vegetarian chili that my mom would be able to eat (no gluten, no tomatoes). (There was a variety of chilis in the contest: 2 vegetarian, one beef, one turkey, one chorizo.) I did not follow any specific recipe but it turned out good enough that my mom liked it.  I used organic vegetables and seasonings as both my mom and I prefer them. I did not make the vegan version this time but will for when my nephew visits.

*Vegetarian Chili*​1 large yellow onion, finely chopped
3 or 4 cloves of garlic, minced
1 Tbs butter or olive oil (depending on preference)
1 lb carrots, coarsely shredded
3 stalks celery, sliced
2 lb box of organic vegetable broth (I used Sunflower store brand)
1/3 cup Santa Cruz mild chili powder (or your favorite brand  )
1 tsp ground cumin
1 Tbs dried oregano
1 tsp VegeSal (or salt and pepper to taste)
Shredded Tillamook Cheddar Cheese (optional)

Saute the onions and garlic in butter or olive oil. Start cooking the shredded carrots and celery in the vegetable broth. Add the sauteed onions, garlic, and seasonings (chili powder, cumin, oregano, etc.) to the carrots and celery. Add the drained beans. Cook over low on stove or on high in crockpot until done.

Serve. Top with shredded cheese if desired.

Use olive oil to saute onions and leave out cheese for vegan chili.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> *Vegetarian Chili*​1 large yellow onion, finely chopped
> 3 or 4 cloves of garlic, minced
> 1 Tbs butter or olive oil (depending on preference)
> 1 lb carrots, coarsely shredded
> 3 stalks celery, sliced
> 2 lb box of organic vegetable broth (I used Sunflower store brand)
> 1/3 cup Santa Cruz mild chili powder (or your favorite brand  )
> 1 tsp ground cumin
> 1 Tbs dried oregano
> 1 tsp VegeSal (or salt and pepper to taste)
> Shredded Tillamook Cheddar Cheese (optional)
> 
> Saute the onions and garlic in butter or olive oil. Start cooking the shredded carrots and celery in the vegetable broth. Add the sauteed onions, garlic, and seasonings (chili powder, cumin, oregano, etc.) to the carrots and celery. Add the drained beans. Cook over low on stove or on high in crockpot until done.
> 
> Serve. Top with shredded cheese if desired.
> 
> Use olive oil to saute onions and leave out cheese for vegan chili.


Thanks for sharing that Anna......I put the ingredients on next weeks shopping list...and will try it soon


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Thanks for sharing that Anna......I put the ingredients on next weeks shopping list...and will try it soon


Hope you like it.

Also, I should have added a note that Vegit is NOT the same as VegeSal. Same company, completely different seasoning.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

geoffthomas said:


> Didn't lose.
> Didn't gain.
> Just sayin......


I call it healthier than going up and down.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

yes ^^ not a lot but I did it  (though mainly what I gained when I was back at my parents place >.<'


----------



## EvaCole

Can I join?  I eat while I write.  And sadly, not carrot sticks...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

EvaCole said:


> Can I join? I eat while I write. And sadly, not carrot sticks...


Glad to have you with us, Eva. This is intended to be a casual, no pressure support thread with the notion that by making simple lifestyle changes one should be able reach the very attainable goal of losing a pound a week.

Join the Fun !! And Good Luck !!

'da fatcatnapcat


----------



## EvaCole

NapCat said:


> Glad to have you with us, Eva. This is intended to be a casual, no pressure support thread with the notion that by making simple lifestyle changes one should be able reach the very attainable goal of losing a pound a week.
> 
> Join the Fun !! And Good Luck !!
> 
> 'da fatcatnapcat




Thank you. Just what I need. Pressure makes me eat more, not less


----------



## JETaylor

Sucking wind big time.   

The power loss made for some real crappy eating and lots of eating out.  I'm determined to get back on track now that the power is back.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

no.


----------



## EvaCole

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> no.


Sigh. Me too.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 11/13/2011 YES


----------



## EvaCole

I've sat down to think about those simple lifestyle changes.  For me, getting sweets out of the house is a big one.  See if I can take care of that this week.

And congrats, NapCat!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

EvaCole said:


> I've sat down to think about those simple lifestyle changes. For me, getting sweets out of the house is a big one. See if I can take care of that this week.
> 
> And congrats, NapCat!


I gave all of my leftover halloween candy to my cousin's 5 kids (ages 12-5 yrs). They could use it more than I can  I'm their favorite now (but not w/ their parents!)


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week 11/13/2011: NO

However I walked in a 5 km run/walk event yesterday. That should help for burning calories. Once again, my mom finished 20 minutes before I did. More incentive to strive for YES on PAW.


----------



## EvaCole

I'm trying an idea from a friend of mine, who is in Weight Watchers.  She packages healthy snacks up at the beginning of the week, in "point sized" portions.  That way if she gets nibbly, she can grab a snack and not stand in front of her cupboards tempted by all the stuff she has on hand for her kids.

It seems like the same thing with "reasonable" snack portions (don't care about points) is a good idea, so I'm going to try it.  One basket of snack items in the fridge, one in the cupboard.

(Snacking is a huge issue for me with writing at home - I need to be able to grab something easily or I gravitate toward the sugar way too much!)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

EvaCole said:


> "...One basket of snack items in the fridge, one in the cupboard..."


Excellent suggestion....Thanks for Sharing


----------



## spotsmom

Snack Items


----------



## NapCat (retired)

spotsmom said:


> Snack Items


Healthy snacks, SM, Healthy snacks !!


----------



## EvaCole

Actually, I've even been packaging up small portions of less-healthy snacks.  Potato chips, chocolate, stuff like that.  I figure if I can choose a small treat to satisfy whatever I'm craving, but not pull out the big bag, that could work...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

EvaCole said:


> Actually, I've even been packaging up small portions of less-healthy snacks. Potato chips, chocolate, stuff like that. I figure if I can choose a small treat to satisfy whatever I'm craving, but not pull out the big bag, that could work...


Can't hurt. I think those 100 calorie snack packs were a brilliant idea. Of course, much cheaper to make yourself.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well after a long time of just staying even, I have finally lost a pound.
woo hoo!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> Well after a long time of just staying even, I have finally lost a pound.
> woo hoo!



WOO HOO ! Indeed !! Congrats !


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Well after a long time of just staying even, I have finally lost a pound.
> woo hoo!


Staying stable is good news but losing a pound is even better news! Congratulations!


----------



## JETaylor

Happy week - lost two pounds this week - I'm happy to be back on track!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 11/20/2011 NO

Cheesecake Season is really, really hard......sigh


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week 11/20/2011: NO

However, I did not gain this week.


----------



## EvaCole

Not quite.  And NapCat, that picture totally made me giggle - thanks!


----------



## Aris Whittier

NapCat said:


> NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 11/20/2011 NO
> 
> Cheesecake Season is really, really hard......sigh


Cheesecake is my weakness...stay strong


----------



## NapCat (retired)

What we're really talking about is a wonderful day set aside on the fourth Thursday of November when no one diets. 
I mean, why else would they call it Thanksgiving?

~Erma Bombeck


----------



## Forster

Little late to this thread but after seeing T. Colin Campbell talking about Forks over Knives on Bill Maher last July I read the China Study:



Then I read Prevent and Reverse Heart Disease by Caldwell B. Esselstyn:



I was already convinced about changing my diet by this time but I went ahead and watched Forks over Knives (available on streaming on Netflix btw):



Long story short the Mrs. and I changed our diet to a whole food plant based diet in August and added some exercise to our routines.

I'm down 40#s and the Mrs is down 18#s and she's actually in a normal weight range for her size now. I got my blood work checked out after 2 months and my cholesterol dropped over 50 points. The Mrs's is under 150.

Haven't had any meat, dairy, eggs, processed foods or added oil in over 3 months... and no counting any calories, I eat when I'm hungry. I actually haven't missed the old foods in the least and now have a whole lotta new things to cook and eat. I'm still losing a pound or so a week and if I keep it up I'll be down to my college weight in a few months. 

Anyway I'm a believer in this way of eating now and won't ever go back.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Forster said:


> Anyway I'm a believer in this way of eating now and won't ever go back.


Welcome to the PAW CLUB and thanks for sharing your experience and the tips !


----------



## Retired

Count me in. I'm using the MyFitnessPal app on my phone, which proved quite the wake-up call. Turns out, portion sizes are nothing like what I thought they were, and I'd been eating for two... lumberjacks. Which would explain the dreaded, ever-expanding Author's Butt.

Anyway, I've lost around ten pounds this month, just by eating the right amount of calories for a healthy-sized me, and I have about ten more to go. The first pounds came off fast; the most recent ones were slower. I expect the next ones to be slower still, but I'm committed to getting back to a healthy weight.

The fat kitty pictures help a lot.


----------



## Casper Parks

napcat,

Haven't been to freakingnews.com in a long time... 

That image is great...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 11/27/2011 NO










...and there is still another month of "Eating Season 2011" Sigh


----------



## JETaylor

Thanksgiving derailed my progress.


----------



## Retired

I've discovered a cool thing. Now that I'm accustomed to smaller portions, I get full really easily. So even when I eat out, it's hard to overdo it because it feels so awful to jam an excessive amount of food into myself.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have weakness for sweet stuff like most of the people. Sugar not only add calories but makes me more hungry. The only way I keep my weight down is eat everything with high fiber content including sweet cereals. High fiber foods fill the stomach and give feeling of fullness...


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week 11/27/2011: NO

I had a little of everything I wanted on Thanksgiving but did not have seconds. I did eat leftovers for the next two days. 

I seem to have caught some bug, maybe flu, and now have no appetite. If I lose weight this week, that is not how I want to do it.


----------



## Retired

Aw, feel better, Anna. And congrats on having such a successful Thanksgiving, weight-wise.

Just checked: I lost one pound this week.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Aislynn Archer. I am feeling better; all that is left is some sneezing and congestion.

Congratulations on the lost pound.


----------



## Retired

Annalog said:


> Thanks, Aislynn Archer. I am feeling better; all that is left is some sneezing and congestion.
> 
> Congratulations on the lost pound.


Glad you're feeling better. And thank you. I'm quite proud of that pound, lol.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I totally had too much time devoted to NaNo in November and I hadn't measured in weeks.
I just measured and only gained slightly... to think that I haven't gone to the gym in 2 weeks I am quite happy with just a small gain.
Also I made some pictures of myself today and do think that I can actually like myself again, I feel a lot better than I did a few months back.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

kiazishiru said:


> "...think that I can actually like myself again, I feel a lot better than I did a few months back..."


That is the best measurement of progress...Congratulations !


----------



## Retired

kiazishiru said:


> I can actually like myself again, I feel a lot better than I did a few months back.


I love this!


----------



## Annalog

kiazishiru said:


> I totally had too much time devoted to NaNo in November and I hadn't measured in weeks.
> I just measured and only gained slightly... to think that I haven't gone to the gym in 2 weeks I am quite happy with just a small gain.
> Also I made some pictures of myself today and do think that I can actually like myself again, I feel a lot better than I did a few months back.


Congratulations!  Happy to read this!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

hmm, just weighted myself at the gym, apparently the measurements were mainly higher because I haven't worked out for 2 weeks and thus didn't have tight muscles, as according to my last weighting I did lose some weight, not a lot but some 

and thanks guys


----------



## JETaylor

I'm back down to my pre-Thanksgiving weight - so I'm happy - now to just hit 5 pounds by year end.  sigh - not sure that's doable.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 12/04/2011 NO


----------



## Retired

Hmmmm. No pound came off this week, but my measuring tape says my thighs are half an inch smaller than they were last week. Must be all the climbing on and off of chairs and ladders I've been doing lately (we're renovating, and I'm in charge of painting).


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week 12/4/2011: NO

However, I participated in the 5K event for the 1st Annual Great Prostate Cancer Challenge and was able to trim 3 seconds from my official time despite starting a couple minutes after the start of the race. (I was waiting for a late arrival as I had his event number.) This means that while my time was 1:00:53, I actually completed the event in under an hour if the timer had started when I did.    (My mom, sister, and nephew competed as well. Mom was first in her age/gender category and my nephew was third in his. If he had started the race on time, he would have been first or second.)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Aislynn Archer said:


> Hmmmm. No pound came off this week, but my measuring tape says my thighs are half an inch smaller than they were last week. Must be all the climbing on and off of chairs and ladders I've been doing lately (we're renovating, and I'm in charge of painting).


Congratulations ! The measurement is a better progress indicator than the scale !!


----------



## Retired

NapCat said:


> Congratulations ! The measurement is a better progress indicator than the scale !!


Yep! If I weighed what I weigh now (or more), but was firm rather than squishy, I'd be a happy girl indeed.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am trying hard to maintain during the holiday season with all the good stuff around. The holiday environment is to enjoy food and drinks. I am filling myself with healthy wholesome foods and then enjoy taste of everything else in small amounts. That seem to work so far. Good luck and have a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

now that I've had my baby, I think it's safe to start being more than a cheerleader.  I did weigh myself this morning and found that I'm back @ my pre preggers weight (which is really good since DS is less than 2 wks old) and I'm almost able to get back into some of my pre preggers pants (due to the pregnancy, I'm still a bit "fluffy").  I don't know how good I will be about posting whether or not I've lost (2 kids under the age of 3), but I will be trying to lose.  I do know that after I had DD, I managed to lose all the baby weight plus 20 lbs and I kept it off, for the most part, until I got pregnant again.  My goal this time is to just go down another jean size and mantain.  I think that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> now that I've had my baby, I think it's safe to start being more than a cheerleader. I did weigh myself this morning and found that I'm back @ my pre preggers weight (which is really good since DS is less than 2 wks old) and I'm almost able to get back into some of my pre preggers pants (due to the pregnancy, I'm still a bit "fluffy"). I don't know how good I will be about posting whether or not I've lost (2 kids under the age of 3), but I will be trying to lose. I do know that after I had DD, I managed to lose all the baby weight plus 20 lbs and I kept it off, for the most part, until I got pregnant again. My goal this time is to just go down another jean size and mantain. I think that's pretty reasonable.


Again, Congratulations !!

I suspect keeping up with 2 kidlets under 3, will help keep you trim !!! Stop in when you can.

"...a bit fluffy..." Great line !!


----------



## Retired

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am trying hard to maintain during the holiday season with all the good stuff around. The holiday environment is to enjoy food and drinks. I am filling myself with healthy wholesome foods and then enjoy taste of everything else in small amounts. That seem to work so far. Good luck and have a wonderful holiday season.


A good plan. This helps me a lot, too. When I'm full of vegetables, there's less room (and desire) for cookies. 



Alle Meine Entchen said:


> now that I've had my baby, I think it's safe to start being more than a cheerleader. I did weigh myself this morning and found that I'm back @ my pre preggers weight (which is really good since DS is less than 2 wks old) and I'm almost able to get back into some of my pre preggers pants (due to the pregnancy, I'm still a bit "fluffy"). I don't know how good I will be about posting whether or not I've lost (2 kids under the age of 3), but I will be trying to lose. I do know that after I had DD, I managed to lose all the baby weight plus 20 lbs and I kept it off, for the most part, until I got pregnant again. My goal this time is to just go down another jean size and mantain. I think that's pretty reasonable.


Wow, just two weeks? That's amazing. And I agree, chasing kids around ought to keep you in shape. You go!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My success is holding on to current weight, while enjoying holiday treats by adding healthy wholesome foods.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 12/11/2011 NO










....so hard to stay out of all the holiday goodies.....


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week 12/11/2011: NO


----------



## Retired

My weigh-in: Yes! Yes! Yes! After a no-pounds-lost week last week, two pounds went bye-bye this week. And a quarter of an inch around the bottom, woo-hoo!


----------



## Annalog

Aislynn Archer said:


> My weigh-in: Yes! Yes! Yes! After a no-pounds-lost week last week, two pounds went bye-bye this week. And a quarter of an inch around the bottom, woo-hoo!


    Way to go!


----------



## Retired

Thanks, Anna. 

I've been keeping track, and am kind of suspecting that my little surges forward with the week or so of no progress between them may be a normal manner of weight loss for a woman. What with all the water retention and things women can do each month. At least, assuming that makes me feel less discouraged when the scale and the measuring tape get stuck in one spot for very long.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 12/18/2011 Well sort of...("recycled" a couple)


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh-in for the week 12/18/2011: NO


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I weigh in everyday, first thing in the morning. It serves as the best reminder of what I ate and what I am going to eat. It has somehow not stopped from eating goodies. Because feeling good is more important than weight.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

I've not been weighing in on the same day every time, but I did weigh myself and I'm maintaining.  Since I gave birth about 3 1/2 weeks ago, I figure being my ore pregnancy weight is pretty good.  So long as I don't gain over the holidays I'm good.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

I am glad I found this thread. I want to lose lbs. and it'll be good to check in! I was wondering if it was doable during the holiday season. Weekends have been tough. Trying to exercise to offset the "being merry." Tabata class is killer, though; I fake my way though it!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> I am glad I found this thread. I want to lose lbs. and it'll be good to check in! I was wondering if it was doable during the holiday season. Weekends have been tough. Trying to exercise to offset the "being merry." Tabata class is killer, though; I fake my way though it!












Welcome to the Pound-A-Week (PAW) Club, Kimerly. The notion here is that one should be able to lose a pound a week through simple lifestyle changes. We try to only look a one pound, not our overall goal. No stress allowed !! Holidays are almost over and I expect the PAW Club will be pretty active after the first of the year, meanwhile,

Enjoy the Festivities !!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

So I took a break from weigh ins because I wasn't getting anywhere. And at some point eating better and less, and moving a little more FINALLY caught up with me, and I broke the stale mate!

This board helped me do it, to, I'd noticed a few people, when they hit a wall, eased up on things and somehow the energy shifted, so I thought, okay, I'm going to give that strategy a try rather than stressing out about it. So to all, thanks! And way to go to everyone still sticking with the program!!!!!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's Christmas Weigh-In HO! HO! HO!  NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's Christmas Weigh-In: Yes


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Annalog

Annalog's New Year's Day Weigh-In: No

But I am working on Option A!


----------



## spotsmom

Didn't do too badly during december.  Up/down a pound or two from the weight I lost last summer (thanks to the PAW Club).  But what does Hank make today- a freakin' CHOCOLATE PIE!!!!!!!!!!!  I love being sabotaged...


----------



## Retired

I did all right over the holidays, though because my scale was fibbing to me (I replaced it after I discovered it was five pounds light), it feels like I slid backward. But yep, I lost two more pounds since I checked in last time, about two weeks ago. It's just that I have a little further to go now.


----------



## JETaylor

New Year - new focus - the holidays killed all the progress I had made, so we're starting at square one again.  Now I'm off to get some exercise.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

I thought the pound-a-week club meant *lose* a pound a week, but in my case, I'm not so sure! Hanging in there, though! I have an eat-healthy buddy, so that's good!


----------



## Retired

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> I thought the pound-a-week club meant *lose* a pound a week, but in my case, I'm not so sure! Hanging in there, though! I have an eat-healthy buddy, so that's good!


Lucky you! Some days it feels like I'm married to Cookie Monster.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I think I'll join all of you. I lost a bit of weigh last year but not as much as I would have liked. BUT - it's staying off! 

A pound a week is harder than it sounds for me. If I maintain the same weight and not gain, I'll be happy. Still, losing a pound a week would be nice.

Glad I found this thread.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It is very difficult to lose pound a week without drastic steps. Many of us will be bone thin. But to eat healthy (90% healthy and 10% love food)  and reasonable activity is always my focus and it works miracles. I can hardly wait for the summer to be outdoors more often. Being in California, I feel lucky that we went for biking on New Year day and had wonderful time. Wish you all healthy and happy new year.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Sounds like the kind of thread I need.  

I started a detox after Christmas for health rather than weight loss - and I managed to lose just over a pound during my first week of that (though there is a definite risk that I'll put on a few more when I come off the detox again!  This is why I don't 'diet' as such, I don't like not being able to eat certain foods, it's much better for me to eat them in moderation if I'm trying to lose weight.)

I'm trying to gradually lose weight through eating less and exercising more.  Not sure if I'll manage a pound a week but I shall try and pop in once a week and confess whether or not I managed it!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Welcome to PAW CLUB 2012










Just a recap of what this thread is about....it certainly not meant to be offering any serious health advice, but rather just a light spirited, friendly support group for those of us trying to shed some pounds by making simple lifestyle changes (eating three cheesecakes per week rather than six IS a positive lifestyle change.....)

The title "Pound-A-Week" came from my promise to my doctor to lose 50 pounds in the upcoming year......rather than look at the overwhelming number of 50 (gasp)....one pound per week was a lot easier to grasp.......

So Welcome to the new folks and good luck to all....keep the support, encouragement and most importantly, the giggles, coming !!


----------



## lea_owens

Some good, helpful encouragement to be found here, thank you.

I need to strip off some pounds because I have some big horse shows coming up and my horses groan and try to hide when they see me approaching with a saddle, so they are clearly telling me something. Plus, I wear a jacket in my hack classes and I swear the buttons are now so tight that I risk killing someone if one of them pops off and flies through the air like a fired bullet... it would be embarrassing to see the judge fall to the ground, one of my high pressure buttons planted in his forehead.

I find if I increase the protein, don't worry about the fat and decrease the sugar/carb intake, it works well. I remind myself, "It's not the fat that makes me fat, it's the sugar". All those 'low fat' foods are a dreadful scam as they are lots higher in sugar than the ordinary versions. So, I'm starting each day with two eggs and have protein snacks (like those little tins of tuna or some chicken meat) and lots of vegetables. The thing that kills me is fruit - my sugar cravings can't tell the difference between sucrose (sugar cane sugar) and fructose (fruit sugar), so I love mangoes, bananas, pineapples and cherries, peaches, apricots & nectarines. If I do a three day 'carb detox' (urk three days of protein only foods, no sucrose or fructose... day one is easy, day two sees my body screaming for sugar and day three I'm not hungry at all), I just don't want bread or cakes or sugary foods or drinks - my body is very happy with lots of vegetables plus protein.

I want my horses to smile when I get in the saddle and not drop to the ground, all four legs splayed apart (I'm not that bad, but they suspect I might get that way).


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

lea_owens said:


> I need to strip off some pounds because I have some big horse shows coming up and my horses groan and try to hide when they see me approaching with a saddle, so they are clearly telling me something.


You are a very funny writer!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

even though I'm not weighing myself too often ( a couple times a month), I have noticed the tell tale signs of weight loss.  I am now able to fit into my prepregnancy pants!  I think that's really good considering Toewad is not even 6 wks old yet.  I'm hoping my goal of lossing 1 pants size will be obtainable sooner rather than later.


----------



## JETaylor

From last week's post holiday ugly weigh in - I dropped a half pound.  

Of course when I look at what I was in early September - I cringe - so the goal by March 1st is to drop those 6 pounds I gained from September till the end of the year.  

June 1 goal is to drop another 5 pounds from the March 1 goal to get back to my March 2011 weight.  

Then the goal is to maintain this over the summer and continue a regular exercise regiment (which I think is one of the reasons I gained the weight back in the first place).  

Ok - I wrote the goal down - so now it's real.


----------



## Angela

I started back on Weight Watchers just before Thanksgiving and am averaging about 1.2  pounds per week. Just hope I can stick with it this time.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 01/08/2012  YES


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 01/08/2012: YES 

However, the weight loss does not yet cover the recent NOs; I will need a few more weeks with YES.


----------



## Retired

Yes for me this week.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm starting again this Monday, hoping I haven't gained too much while I was at my parents


----------



## Annalog

I had my annual physical this week. Both of us were pleased with significant improvement in the test results, especially the lipid panel (cholesterol). While not yet perfect, the results are much better. (I have not been able to take meds for this due to serious reactions to the meds.)  

Continuing with PAW should help me get all the numbers within normal ranges in the lipid panel this year and let me get off my BP meds next year. 

My goal is great numbers and no meds before I reach 60.  (Not far away.  )


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Congratulations to all on a good start for the New Year.

I had to make a routine visit to my doctor.....I am in good shape for an old cat, but the doctor's scale LIES !!


----------



## Annalog

The scale in my doctor's office is off by 5 weeks.


----------



## spotsmom

Heard a great quote recently: "It's not what you're eating- it's what's eating you."


----------



## Annalog

spotsmom said:


> Heard a great quote recently: "It's not what you're eating- it's what's eating you."


For some reason, I thought of eyelash mites when I read this. Eyelash Creatures


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

spotsmom said:


> Heard a great quote recently: "It's not what you're eating- it's what's eating you."


That's why stress can do more harm than anything else! It's not far from diet and exercise in terms of good health. Stress is third leg of a health stool.


----------



## Susan in VA

Well, the holidays were pretty much a dead loss, weightloss-wise.  Or rather a total non-loss, depending on how you look at it.  But new year, new beginnings....  Down one little pound since January 3rd.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 01/08/2012: NO but no gain either.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm exhausted... not from the gym but from food shopping... I went in 2 rounds since I already had my bags full at the first shop (though it was mainly non-food stuff there, like a hairdryer and a scale and pans, only food I got there was skimmed milk because their cartons are easier to store) so had to go back home with that and then return to get my food shopping at a different shop (this one is a lot cheaper and has over all better produce). I spend about 180 euro worth on shopping today and have probably carried about 40 kilograms 25 minutes back from the shop. Everything hurts but this way I won't be tempted to buy silly stuff when I'm at the shop, if I need to go back it will mostly be for small stuff like yoghurt and bread and such. Now it's time to recover and then go cook everything up to freeze.

PS. yes I walk to the shop, so I think I might allow myself to skip the gym tomorrow with a workout like this


----------



## spotsmom

It's hard to lose weight by eating salad when it's 15 degrees outside and your stomach yearns for comfort food.  Seems like it's so hard to lose weight in winter.


----------



## Susan in VA

SM, remember that cabbage soup that was all the rage a few years ago?  The claim was that if you ate ONLY this soup for every meal, you'd drop weight quickly.  Of course the key to that was that the soup was extremely low-cal and still filling.  I made it once about 15 years ago because a friend was raving about it, and found that it did indeed work  --  but for me it was too boring to eat the same thing at every meal.  Still, it would be good low-cal comfort food!  Basically, you take a bouillon cube and an entire shredded cabbage and maybe a sliced leek and a couple of cubed carrots and some green beans or whatever other veggies you like, except for potatoes or corn, add a can of tomato paste, cover it with water and cook it all in one pot until the cabbage is soft enough to eat.  You can add pepper or whatever herbs you like.  And there are a zillion variations of this online, probably under "cabbage soup diet" or something similar.  Now, while I'm not in favor of any trendy diet plans, I did think that this one is a reasonable and healthy option for a couple of days (it took me three days to finish the pot I made), and would certainly be a decent alternative to a salad for those winter days when you really want warm food.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 01/21/2012 YES

I have been very good all week, working, hiking, exercising and eating well.

BUT.......










.......the weekend with all its temptations is in front of me.


----------



## spotsmom

Susan, I well recall the cabbage soup diet!!  I remember it so well, in fact, that the mere thought of smelling it on the stove much less eating it makes me want to lurch.  There's always chili!!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Belatedly adding that I managed it for the last two weeks - though it was close!


----------



## JETaylor

Marathon writing weekend = lots of chocolate - good for finishing the book. Very bad for the set goals.  Not doing very well on that.  ugh.  

Hoping the scale is kind to me tomorrow and I can say this week was a success.


----------



## Susan in VA

I've been fairly good about food. I've been going to the gym. Why did I _gain _two pounds?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Adding as much vegetarians foods as possible goes a long way. That is one of the best helper for maintaining weight, I can count on. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Susan in VA

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Adding as much vegetarians foods as possible goes a long way.


Obviously we need to eat more chocolate, then.


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm in. Been in, since October, actually, but never saw this thread. I joined WW as I'm getting married in June and as a wedding photographer, I know what I *don't* want to see in those pictures!

I was 10 for 10 until December, when I hit this plateau that I'm still on at the end of January! Maybe this thread will help me get back in the 1 per week!!


----------



## tamaraheiner

eat frozen yogurt instead of ice-cream tonight. wheat spaghetti instead of regular.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Just to list one of my fav breakfasts and honestly, it does fill quite a bowl of food:

1 banana (124 cal)
1 apple (60 cal)
1 orange (48 cal)
1 hand of muesli, sugar free (150 cal)

Put banana, apple and orange into blender, make into smoothie, add muesli. Eat.
Gives in one go all the needed C vitamins for the day 


Also, had a bummer yesterday when I found that I had to do a re-introducion at the gym because they renovated... And I can only go in on Tuesday now, that is 2 times gym missing because of that silly stuff >.<'


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 01/28/2012 YES

It has been a hectic week with physical demands than anyone named NAPCAT should never have to endure !! But it did help in shedding that pound.

Congratulations to all for starting the New Year off on a good paw


----------



## TexasGirl

I start each day well with a banana when I first wake up. Get kids off to school.

Then I make a scramble with egg whites (I buy the cartons of them), ham, onions, a little bit of cheese and LOTS of salsa (this is a TexasGirl, you know.)

I am full well into lunch with this, and it's very very low calorie and starts my day off non hungry.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Kia's weight in: NO (though didn't gain a pound, but I gained slightly)
Kia's measure in: YES

How this is possible? I had an amazing dinner last night of a huge chunk of spareribs and some fries... So yeah, it was kinda unfair for me to weight myself first thing in the morning


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 01/28/2012: YES


----------



## Not Here

So I thought I'd join you all. You know, strength in numbers. I have had terrible trouble with my weight ever since the kids came. At this same time the tumors on my adrenal glands popped up and there have been problems ever since. I think my body just doesn't process carbs like it used to. Anyways, I've done a complete overhaul on the whole fams diet. Lower on grains, tons of fresh fruit and veg, and an increase in protein. Also working out about 4-5 times a week (just walking on the treadmill). Started 3 weeks ago and I'm down 8.5 lbs. A little more than I expected but I'm guess water weight is a part of this. The big marker for me is making it past 20. Seems I've done this a number of times before and stall out at 20.

Anyways, great to be here with you all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 02/03//2012 YES


----------



## TexasGirl

Weigh in week of 2-2: NO (only .6 lost)

Onward!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

weight in and measure in for today... NO  gained on both.
This week I'm going to plan my life and lose those pounds cause I'm getting annoyed


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 02/5/2012: NO


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 02/10//2012 YES










Lots of exercise and healthy food this week


----------



## TexasGirl

weight in for 2-9: YES

Finally. After an 8-week plateau. Had to go on the wagon. Wine was putting me over the top.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

TexasGirl said:


> weight in for 2-9: YES
> 
> Finally. After an 8-week plateau.


Well Done Tex !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I weigh every morning right after I get up. It's about the same with a little fluctuation due to water not fat.  My diet is almost optimum and hard to reduce even 5 pounds. I will increase outdoor activity as the weather improves. Good luck to all the weight watcher. Proper weight is the best medicine as good or better than laughing..lol


----------



## TexasGirl

NapCat said:


> Well Done Tex !!


Thank you, wedding in T minus 16 weeks! Eek!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Weight in: YES
I now even have a lower weight than I had a few weeks ago when I started again, this is good ^^
although my eating pattern has totally disappeared now...


----------



## Zelah Meyer

This week I failed and gained a pound instead, but since I thought it would be more - I'm not feeling too bad about that!

Well done to those who went in the right direction.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Zelah Meyer said:


> "...This week I failed..."


There is no such thing as "failure" or "guilt" in the PAW Club !! March forward proudly !!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Thank you, I shall.


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 02/12/2012: NO


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

my goal of starting to use our treadmill as something other than a coat rack is off to a rocky start.  We've been getting snow and rain here, which means I'll be (most likely) getting migraines.  Ah, to actually be able to avoid my migraine triggers.  Last week I had a migraine almost every day.  This week isn't looking so good either.


----------



## Not Here

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> my goal of starting to use our treadmill as something other than a coat rack is off to a rocky start. We've been getting snow and rain here, which means I'll be (most likely) getting migraines. Ah, to actually be able to avoid my migraine triggers. Last week I had a migraine almost every day. This week isn't looking so good either.


Have you been tested for a dust mite allergy? I get headaches when I'm stuck inside for too long.

Finally broke my slowdown. Had reached a stand still over the past week. Finally caught up with me. 
Weigh in 2/13/12- yes


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

Bethany B. said:


> Have you been tested for a dust mite allergy? I get headaches when I'm stuck inside for too long.
> 
> Finally broke my slowdown. Had reached a stand still over the past week. Finally caught up with me.
> Weigh in 2/13/12- yes


Migraines are actually hereditary in my family. It's not an allergy, just lousy genetics.


----------



## Not Here

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> Migraines are actually hereditary in my family. It's not an allergy, just lousy genetics.


Boo. I have a few friends who suffer like that and it's so hard.


----------



## spotsmom

How quickly should I eat the two boxes of chocolate covered cherries I received in order for them to be calorie free?


----------



## DrJeckyll101

I think i will join in on this. Think i can handle this.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 02/17//2012 YES

Been a good little kitten this week !!


----------



## TexasGirl

spotsmom said:


> How quickly should I eat the two boxes of chocolate covered cherries I received in order for them to be calorie free?


If we eat a box of chocolates in the forest, and nobody sees, did the box really exist?

Weigh in week of 2-17: No (no change)
And it was the box of chocolates. They did really exist. And still do, apparently.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

DrJeckyll101 said:


> I think i will join in on this. Think i can handle this.


Welcome to the PAW Club, doc !
No serious regime of diet or extreme exercise here......just try to make simple, healthy lifestyle changes.

We look forward to following your progress.

Good Luck


----------



## JETaylor

JETaylor said:


> From last week's post holiday ugly weigh in - I dropped a half pound.
> 
> Of course when I look at what I was in early September - I cringe - so the goal by March 1st is to drop those 6 pounds I gained from September till the end of the year.
> 
> June 1 goal is to drop another 5 pounds from the March 1 goal to get back to my March 2011 weight.
> 
> Then the goal is to maintain this over the summer and continue a regular exercise regiment (which I think is one of the reasons I gained the weight back in the first place).
> 
> Ok - I wrote the goal down - so now it's real.


Only 2 of the 6 pounds have been dropped.  So, goal one not met - but if I revise to April 1 - I think it's doable. Just real slow going.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

19-02 weight in: NO
(but I didn't gain either, so I'm good  )


----------



## theaatkinson

Can I jump in?

I just started a regime of running and healthy eating and I think some accountability partners might just help.

Bought new sneakers yesterday and a bandana for my hair


----------



## NapCat (retired)

theaatkinson said:


> Can I jump in?
> 
> I just started a regime of running and healthy eating and I think some accountability partners might just help.
> 
> Bought new sneakers yesterday and a bandana for my hair


You're in !! Happy to have you, especially with new sneakers and bandana !!


----------



## theaatkinson

cute pic!

Today is my first running day avec new goodies.

Onward!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 02/24/2012 YES










Had quite a workout this week......


----------



## Cindy416

I've been losing weight since my diagnosis of diabetes the week before Thanksgiving. Have been combining carb counting with Weight Watchers' Points Plus plan, as well as walking on my treadmill nearly every day since the 6th of January. (Have had to miss a day or two due to a cortisone shot in my knee and a horrible cold.)  I've tried for years to lose weight, but now that my life depends on it, I'm getting it done.  (I know I'm being a bit dramatic, but it's true.) Have lost 27 lbs. since mid-September, but, since diagnosis, I've lost every week but two. One week, I gained the .6 that I'd lost the week before, and a couple of weeks ago, I stayed the same. Basically, I'm losing about a pound a week, which, for me, is spectacular.  

I have a horrible cold now, and nothing sounds very good, but I'll probably make some vegetable beef soup today.

Good luck to you all, and have a great week-end.


----------



## geoffthomas

So glad to hear of your success in controlling your weight, Cindy.
I know you husband and daughters are proud of you too.
I wish more people who have diabetes would take weight loss seriously.
I wish more people would take weight loss seriously in order to avoid diabetes.

My doctor says that she would have everyone get in 45 mins of "vigorous" exercise daily to keep up good Cholesterol, to keep down blood pressure, to keep down weight, to keep fat and sugar levels in control, etc.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> So glad to hear of your success in controlling your weight, Cindy.
> I know you husband and daughters are proud of you too.
> I wish more people who have diabetes would take weight loss seriously.
> I wish more people would take weight loss seriously in order to avoid diabetes.
> 
> My doctor says that she would have everyone get in 45 mins of "vigorous" exercise daily to keep up good Cholesterol, to keep down blood pressure, to keep down weight, to keep fat and sugar levels in control, etc.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks, Geoff. I wish I'd not had my head in the sand, and had insisted upon more frequent A1C checks, as my mother developed type 2 diabetes after quitting smoking back in the late 70's. I followed the Weight Watchers program before my diagnosis (have for years), but didn't exercise much because of my arthritis, back problems, etc. I wish I'd realized that I would eventually HAVE to work through and over the pain. I'd have done that, as well as counted carbs, but I didn't realize it would come to this. (I'm fairly intelligent, but sure deluded myself in this case.) My doctor and the diabetes educator both told me that I probably would have developed it anyway because of my mom, but I should have been more proactive. I'm not on any meds yet, as my doctor told me to try carb counting, exercise, and diet for 3 months. I saw him last week when I had him give me a cortisone shot, and he thinks my A1C will be lower when I have it tested in a couple of weeks. Fortunately for me, my number wasn't very far over the cut-off between pre-diabetes and diabetes, and my cholesterol numbers are spectacular. (Thank you, olive oil and my love for olives and Mediterranean diet types of food.) I still have quite a few pounds to lose, but I'll get there. It's hard to believe that a diagnosis of diabetes might actually be a blessing, but I'm planning to end the year in much better shape than I was when it started.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Liz's weigh-in: Yes, finally. And it looks like almost 5 lbs since my dr's visit on the 9th. I need to step the exercising back up, but doc said I had "asthmatic bronchitis". Just going up and down stairs here at work was leaving me winded those first few days. Now I can go almost all day. I keep reminding myself - baby steps, I'm not going to be 100% overnight.  She gave me an inhaler to use for a month.


----------



## TexasGirl

Did not weigh in this week. Knew  a big fat no was coming after

Destroying my laptop screen (closed a hair clip inside accidentally and it cracked the LCD)
Getting too much chocolate for Val Day
Eating my stress on getting behind on my book deadline

Sigh.
Next week is another week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

TexasGirl said:


> Sigh.
> Next week is another week.




Remember....no guilt allowed in the PAW Club !!


----------



## theaatkinson

My dad lost a bit of weight too when he got diagnosed with diabetes. Likewise, my hubby when he got the dx for MS just last year. In both cases, the diet change is what did it. We had no idea how much sugar we were consuming.

update: I did 2 runs this week and hoping for my third tomorrow (it's storming today so no run for me.)

I feel pretty good about that. too early to weigh in though


----------



## NapCat (retired)

theaatkinson said:


> We had no idea how much sugar we were consuming.



Good Point !! Reading labels is very important for those watching blood sugar levels......evil stuff is in all processed food.
Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Cindy416

NapCat said:


> Good Point !! Reading labels is very important for those watching blood sugar levels......evil stuff is in all processed food.
> Thanks for sharing....





theaatkinson said:


> My dad lost a bit of weight too when he got diagnosed with diabetes. Likewise, my hubby when he got the dx for MS just last year. In both cases, the diet change is what did it. We had no idea how much sugar we were consuming.
> 
> update: I did 2 runs this week and hoping for my third tomorrow (it's storming today so no run for me.)
> 
> I feel pretty good about that. too early to weigh in though


Good luck with your weigh-in, theaatkinson.

Funny thing about my weight loss is that I don't eat very many processed foods, and I read labels on everything (literally!) that I buy, and was the same was before my diagnosis. The only things that I do differently now are count carbs, not eat anything (even if I have PointsPlus remaining for the day) after I've had my 20 g. carb snack around 9 or 10 p.m. (as per dr. and diabetes educator's directions), and make myself do at least 20 minutes of walking on my treadmill. (I don't go very fast, so far no more that 2.8 mph, which, for someone 5'3" tall isn't exactly a snail's pace, but I have osteoarthritis in lots of joints, so I've passed on the exercise over the last few years.) Those three things must be the key to my weight loss, since there's really no other reason. I'm not on any diabetes meds yet (and would love to keep it that way), so no medications are causing weight loss. Just wish I'd gotten in gear and done these three things a few years ago. Can't go back in time, so I'll be as diligent as possible with my diet and exercise now.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to all who are working on losing weight and becoming fitter.

I can't weigh in this week as I am out of town. I will check in next week.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## theaatkinson

going for my first run of the week in about an hour.

neat note about sugar: our brand: Windsor Salt: labels sugar as the second ingredient in salt. imagine!


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes.
Using my Wii Plus almost everyday now.
Sat - 350 calorie burn.
Sun - 550 calorie session.

Now if only I can keep the intake under control.


----------



## Cindy416

Geoff, what Wii Plus activities do you do?


----------



## geoffthomas

I do the Expert Bike Ride, the boxing, the kung-fu, three or so of the Yoga, The Plank  and some other of the strength ones, and a bunch of the "games" like the snowball fight or the downhill skiing to loosen up.

I spend an hour-ish on it.


----------



## theaatkinson

running today hopefully. It turned so cold I couldn't do my run on MOnday. First weigh in this weekend. fingers crossed.

I don't have a wii, but it sounds like a fun way to get active


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

theaatkinson said:


> running today hopefully. It turned so cold I couldn't do my run on MOnday. First weigh in this weekend. fingers crossed.
> 
> I don't have a wii, but it sounds like a fun way to get active


It is, unless your toddler "helps". It also helps do yoga correctly bc of the balance board


----------



## geoffthomas

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> It is, unless your toddler "helps". It also helps do yoga correctly bc of the balance board


Right.
The yoga exercises have "an instructor" who shows you how to do it and then comments on your try. Most of yoga depends upon core strength and balance so it is especially suited to the wii Fit board.
And some strength exercises, like doing a plank, are enhanced by the board - you don't just hold position for 30 seconds, 60 seconds, etc. but you are asked to keep your balance dot withing a yellow circle too.
Good stuff.


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, Geoff. I have a hard time getting down on the floor (getting up is the real problem) because of my arthritis and bone spurs, but would love to do yoga. I have the Wii Fit programs (both of them), as well as Wii Ski and the Wii Sports ones. I also have "Just Dance 2," which I need to use. Weight Watchers actually has a lot of the Wii programs included in the activity tracker, and I'm going to try to use some of them in addition to walking on my treadmill. Lately, I've been dealing with pinched nerves, so I have to be careful. I'm sure all of my issues will get better as I continue to lose weight. It's really hard to be patient, though.

Hope I haven't hijacked this thread too badly. I'll try to behave and just comment on my wt. loss after this. (Am hoping for a 3 lb. loss this week.)


----------



## Annalog

I have the older WiiFit exercise version so I do not know if the instructions for some of the yoga poses have been corrected. Below is a quote and a link from January 2009 that I posted in the Kindler Losers (as in Pounds) Klub! thread. At the time I was taking a yoga class and we were cautioned to keep our knees behind our toes (or not ahead of the ankle). When I do the Warrior pose with the WiiFit, I do it the way I was taught (described in the quote below) and I do the regular Triangle pose instead of the Reverse Triangle pose shown by the WiiFit trainer.



Annalog said:


> I like that the WiiFit has different types of activities as each of us will prefer or be good at different ones. I love the balance games but am very uncoordinated with the rhythm stepping, boxing, and dodging soccer shoes.  I continue working on my coordination but follow those games with the balance games in order to end on an up note.
> 
> Cautionary note on two of the yoga activities (especially for those who have not taken yoga classes): When researching the WiiFit before buying it, I saw some articles about it on yoga sites. From http://yogapilates.suite101.com/article.cfm/wii_fit_yoga_pose_overview - The trainer example on Warrior pose is incorrect (heel should be on balance board and knee should never be in ahead of ankle). On a later article from the same site, the Triangle pose is the more difficult Reverse Triangle pose.
> 
> Additional uses: Additional yoga poses can be done with the existing activities on the WiiFit. Many of these are listed on the articles mentioned above. In addition, I use the Meditation Balance game for practicing my valance in the standing pose. For me maintaining the balance while sitting is too easy.
> 
> Anna


Cindy, I do not think that you hijacked this thread at all.


----------



## Cindy416

Annalog said:


> I have the older WiiFit exercise version so I do not know if the instructions for some of the yoga poses have been corrected. Below is a quote and a link from January 2009 that I posted in the Kindler Losers (as in Pounds) Klub! thread. At the time I was taking a yoga class and we were cautioned to keep our knees behind our toes (or not ahead of the ankle). When I do the Warrior pose with the WiiFit, I do it the way I was taught (described in the quote below) and I do the regular Triangle pose instead of the Reverse Triangle pose shown by the WiiFit trainer.
> 
> Cindy, I do not think that you hijacked this thread at all.


Thanks!

I weighed in yesterday, and lost 2.6 lbs since weighing in the week before. That gives me a total of 32.2 down from my highest weight, and 29.2 down since Sept. 15. I'll take every single ounce off that I can get. Seems as if I'm (finally) averaging about 5 lbs. per month. Sure beats gaining.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 03/02/2012 YES


----------



## TexasGirl

Week ending 3-2: NO.


----------



## Not Here

Was really sick for the past few weeks so I wasn't certain if I could count the weight-loss. I've evened out to -3 over that time. Now down 18 since mid January. Little by little.


----------



## theaatkinson

Love the idea of yoga with wii. I've been a yoga lover for years and years and just took up running last year.

alas: sick this week with big headaches, so no exercise atall atall...

NOT going to weigh in till next Monday.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I just weighed in on the Wii and I managed to lose a pound this week as well.  

Bonus is that it's taken me just a hair under the line between 'overweight' and 'ideal'.  So, I'm now officially 'ideal' (the Wii's idea of ideal is not the same as mine, I still have a post-baby belly that hasn't gone away.  I suspect it's ultimately going to come down to sit-ups, but I figure I'll concentrate on losing a bit more weight first before I do those, as I hate sit-ups!

(I agree that 'helping' toddlers can make for some interesting results!  That's why I waited until mine had gone to sleep before weighing in.)

I have Step to the Beat for the Wii (I think it's called Walk it Out in the US) - I think that, crazily, they are no longer making it but, if you can track down a second-hand copy then it's great for gentle cardio.  You basically walk (or pretty much dance/run) on the spot or around the room (you can vary how many beats you have to hit in the options so you can do it on half time if you want.)  As you walk successfully in time to the beat you build up points to unlock the city.  I must start doing it again.  I was doing it regularly and then we all got sick - but it's high time I took it up again!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 03/09/2012 YES










Had quite a workout this week.......


----------



## theaatkinson

Napcat, i love that photo.

Well, I lose weight reaaaaly slow. I've noticed a strange phenomenon with me and diets...I don't lose weight when I exercise...for at least a month, and then bam. It seems to all show/come off at once. Doesnt make sense, but historically, it has shown so for me.

I'm in week 3 of my running routine (no diet really) and I don't expect to show any weightloss so I'm not really disappointed I haven't lose anything. I'm certain in the next couple of weeks, I'll take off about 4-5 all at once. *fingers crossed*


----------



## TexasGirl

Week ending 3-16: NO


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 03/16/2012...well, almost....


----------



## Cindy416

I had a 3.6 lb. loss for the week. (I had a bit of a gain last week, but this more than made up for it.)


----------



## AnnaM

I just found this thread! I've lost seven pounds in eight weeks. I set up a "laptop desk" on my stationary bike at the same time Joe Konrath started his crazy beer diet:

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com/2012/01/joe-konrath-and-me.html

My worst time of day is evening. If I can get through those late hours without binging then I'm making progress.


----------



## JETaylor

Still stagnant - no gain but no loss and little to no exercise lately - which is making me crazy.  

Wish my day job would stop sucking the life out of me...


----------



## theaatkinson

Anna: evening is worst for me too. all kinds of hungers come out to tease me then.

I'm pleased to say though, that it seems I've lost 3 pounds. huzzah and onward.


----------



## geoffthomas

I did not post gain/loss for a while because it kept on going down 2, up 3 ...etc.
But now I am down 1 pound from when I last posted weight.
Happy Dance.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> I did not post gain/loss for a while because it kept on going down 2, up 3 ...etc.
> But now I am down 1 pound from when I last posted weight.
> Happy Dance.


Good job, Geoff!


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> I did not post gain/loss for a while because it kept on going down 2, up 3 ...etc.


This is what's been happening to me too.



geoffthomas said:


> But now I am down 1 pound from when I last posted weight.


Unfortunately, this isn't.

Too many late nights that involve a late-night snack.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Hey guys, I haven't been posting lately due to too much stress at home. I haven't been eating too badly but I just haven't done anything else.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks, Geoff. I have a hard time getting down on the floor (getting up is the real problem) because of my arthritis and bone spurs, but would love to do yoga. ...


The thing about yoga is to start with partial pose. That's is bend and stretch as little or as much as you can. Start slowly and grow into a pose. I am sure you know it, but just to remind. Good luck!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 03/23/2012  NO










...got into the goodies this week.......,.sigh


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 03/30/2012 NO










Sigh...........


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 03/30/2012: YES but I have not weighed myself for a few weeks.


----------



## TexasGirl

Week ending 3/30. No.

Sigh.


----------



## Susan in VA

Lost four pounds this week!

But it was thanks to having the flu, and being in bed for a week, and I don't recommend that method of weight loss to anyone.


----------



## JETaylor

March goal - No

Didn't lose but didn't gain.  Still need to be more diligent with exercise and make that a daily habit.  

Hope to make some ground on the weight loss and the exercise regiment.


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Lost four pounds this week!
> 
> But it was thanks to having the flu, and being in bed for a week, and I don't recommend that method of weight loss to anyone.


I am sorry to hear that, Susan.
I agree that it is an undesirable way to lose weight.
There are times when I think that is the only way I can lose significant amounts. (Heavy sigh).
Currently I am again merely holding my own.
Back to sweating and starving, I guess.


----------



## SSantore

Oh, I want to join the pound-a-week club.  Losing fifty pounds in a year is a long term goal which sounds doable--and, unfortunately, I could stand to lose fifty pounds.  I started my 1/2 hour treadmill walking again this week, skipped it all last week with different excuses.  If I do my daily walking and watch the snacks, I should be able to do this.

I see that this thread is a year old and I didn't read all 30 pages.  How is everyone doing?  Were those of you who started a year ago successful?


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> There are times when I think that is the only way I can lose significant amounts. (Heavy sigh).


Geoff, that's not true! I _saw_ that you lost a significant amount, and it can't have all been from being sick for a week. Whatever you did then was working great for you. Onward and upwa- er... _down_ward, if we're talking poundage.....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SSantore said:


> Oh, I want to join the pound-a-week club. Losing fifty pounds in a year is a long term goal which sounds doable--and, unfortunately, I could stand to lose fifty pounds. I started my 1/2 hour treadmill walking again this week, skipped it all last week with different excuses. If I do my daily walking and watch the snacks, I should be able to do this.
> 
> I see that this thread is a year old and I didn't read all 30 pages. How is everyone doing? Were those of you who started a year ago successful?


Welcome to the PAW Club !! Even though it seems like a very doable goal of losing a pound a week is really is difficult....for me, I have lost about 30 pounds total, but there have been lots of "up & downs"......and the hateful "plateaus"

We hope to see you posting often and again welcome

'da NapCat


----------



## SSantore

> for me, I have lost about 30 pounds total, but there have been lots of "up & downs"......and the hateful "plateaus"


Thirty pounds sounds good to me! Congratulations!

I know that it's a lot harder to take it off then it is to put it on. Especially as I get older and my metabolism keeps slowing down more and more. I weighed this morning, for the first time in about nine months,  so I can have a weight to judge loss by, as well as the fit of my clothes.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I have been negligent about checking in. I have lost just over 20lbs. Still want to lose 67. Just purchased a fluidity bar. I want to build up some muscle and my hip hurts so can't go crazy with cardio. A surgeon has already told me I would need hip replacement in one to 3 years. I'm trying to put that off as long as I can.
I should add that I have not lost the 20lbs with exercise. I am on a zero fat vegan diet. One of the great things about this diet is that I don't get hungry, am not even tempted to eat any junk. Lost the 20lbs in 6 months but now I need some  muscle toning and sculpting 
without high impact.
I was 69 a couple of weeks ago so think I'm doing well.
Ann


----------



## NapCat (retired)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I was 69 a couple of weeks ago so think I'm doing well.
> Ann


Belated Birthday Wishes....and congratulations on your progress.....keep up the good work and thanks for checking in !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 04/07/2012 NO

UP & DOWN....Up & Down......I can not break that blasted "plateau"....sigh


----------



## intinst

I might as well join in the "fun." I've had trouble with feeling nauseous after eating since my gall bladder surgery in January. Dr. says that it might not change. Since I needed to lose weight, I decided to use this "little problem" to my advantage and really push to get the weight off. I've dropped 25 lbs. since that time. I also have made a deal with myself that I will not retire until I weigh under 200 lbs. Since I am pushing 60 and want to get out by 62 I have extra incentive to get rid of the pounds and keep them off. Still have about 60 lbs to go to get to my ideal weight, but between these things and the support of all of you I feel that I can make it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> I might as well join in the "fun."



Welcome, my friend.....we try not to be too serious here.....just a a friendly support group ! By all means bring some of your clever jokes and photos on over.
And good luck.....losing a pound a week, your retirement is just around the corner. !!










'da Cat


----------



## Susan in VA

Welcome, Intinst!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Was on vacation and attending marriage; but didn't gain even a pound.  Unbelievable...lol


----------



## Annalog

Welcome, Intinst! Great goal!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 04/08/2012: YES
Mostly due to an intestinal virus early in the week but I recovered in time for yesterday's 5.2 mile run/walk event. I beat my time from last year by 13 seconds.  My 80 year old mom finished 14 minutes before I did. Yay, Mom!


----------



## SSantore

My first week was a success.  In fact, I lost three pounds!  I know that won't last, but it gave me a boost to continue.  I've used my treadmill on half hour every day during the past week, except Sunday.  I cut snacking between meals, except for fruit.  

I'm going to keep a written record of measurements each week to see how they change.  When fat changes to muscle (don't I wish!), and I don't see weight loss on the scale, if my measurements keep going down, then I'll be happy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SSantore said:


> I'm going to keep a written record of measurements each week to see how they change. When fat changes to muscle (don't I wish!), and I don't see weight loss on the scale, if my measurements keep going down, then I'll be happy.



Congratulations on a great start.....and thank you for sharing your progress method...despite the title of this thread, the scale is not a very good way to track lifestyle change.
Keep up the good work !!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, SSantore, way to go!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 04/13/2012 YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 04/20/2012 N/A










Love the PAW Club mandate that says "No weigh-ins permitted while traveling" purrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## intinst

Forgot to check in last week, but all told I've lost three pounds for the two week period. I would like to lose 8 more by my birthday July 9th, don't know if possible but makes a nice goal. That would put me at having lost a third of the total I want to get rid of.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Went up 2 pounds this week. Perhaps water retention due to warm weather...


----------



## SSantore

In the three weeks since I started I lost 6 pounds, but this week the scale is hovering.  Sigh.  Still pressing onward and upward.  At least my waistband is looser!


----------



## TexasGirl

Well, the boy and I have decided to try for a baby.

So no more pound a week DOWN for me.

Soon it will be pound a week UP!

You all are doing great! Send me your pounds! I'll take 'em!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 4/22/2012: NO
No gain either.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

TexasGirl said:


> You all are doing great! Send me your pounds! I'll take 'em!



Congratulations on your decision !! I will send you enough pounds for twins !! giggle


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

TexasGirl said:


> You all are doing great! Send me your pounds! I'll take 'em!


Congratulations! You will be sending back pretty soon. Within a year. So I just keep my pounds safe with me.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Again, no   I'm feeling like Ednina in the most recent "Absolutely Fabulous" series. 

"Every fat cell I've ever lost or gained has come back for the fat cell reunion of the year."


----------



## SSantore

> Well, the boy and I have decided to try for a baby.


Yeah, You! My latest grandchild (fifth) is six weeks old. Babies are wonderful.


----------



## TexasGirl

NapCat said:


> Congratulations on your decision !! I will send you enough pounds for twins !! giggle


NapCat--if I have twins you better start knitting some booties!!!!!!!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 4/28/2012: NO
The slacks I bought for the last North America wide company meeting five years ago fit! The size 18 pair that I bought since then need a belt to stay up! I don't need to buy "business casual" clothes this week for the four day meeting (no jeans allowed) the following week.      

I will probably buy new blouses but only if I find ones I like.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 04/28/2012 NO










only gained two pounds while traveling.....however, I will be on the road again shortly.....sigh


----------



## intinst

Weigh in for 4/27/12 - *Yes!*
6 more lbs. to go by July 9th to make my first goal .


----------



## SSantore

I couldn't post last Friday because I was away from my computer.  Spent time with grandkids.  Went to TWO birthday parties, but I didn't do any damage and have lost another pound and a half by this morning.  That's up to almost eight pounds total.  Much more to go! 

I bought some new material and patterns to tease myself with for a reward when I lose at least one size by the end of summer.


----------



## intinst

Not really ready for dancing but did loose another pound this week


----------



## JETaylor

I truly suck at dieting.  

No loss last month - hovered - but no loss.  

My schedule is starting to get sane now that my daughter has her license - so the "more regular exercise" is finally starting to kick in.  

Good to see so many close to their goals.


----------



## Susan in VA

SSantore said:


> I bought some new material and patterns to tease myself with for a reward when I lose at least one size by the end of summer.


Oooh, nice! What did you get?


----------



## SSantore

> Oooh, nice! What did you get?


I bought fall material: some pretty dark red wide wale corduroy to make a jacket, some med wale dark red cord to make pants, and some dark red suedecloth to make a swingy skirt. Also some med wale gray cord to make pants, some gray suedecloth to make a shirt jacket; some gray knit to make a twin set and a cream knit to make a nice T-shirt type top. Mix and match! I can't wait to get down enough to make them.


----------



## Susan in VA

SSantore said:


> I bought fall material: some pretty dark red wide wale corduroy to make a jacket, some med wale dark red cord to make pants, and some dark red suedecloth to make a swingy skirt. Also some med wale gray cord to make pants, some gray suedecloth to make a shirt jacket; some gray knit to make a twin set and a cream knit to make a nice T-shirt type top. Mix and match! I can't wait to get down enough to make them.


Good motivation! 

And you could probably start on the skirt a little early, right? Kind of a preview. 

What other motivations/rewards do people have to help them lose the desired amount?


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 05/06/12: NO

I put on a couple but the dress pants still fit.  I am traveling this week and posting from my K2 in the departure area of gate A7 of the Tucson airport.


----------



## Susan in VA

I wasn't really trying very hard this past week (okay, not at all) but somehow I lost two pounds.      I thought it was just a fluke yesterday (scale gone off or something) but it was still down this morning.  Yay!


----------



## SSantore

> And you could probably start on the skirt a little early, right? Kind of a preview. Grin


Now that's an idea, since this skirt has an elastic waist.

Susan, that's great. I wish I could lose all of mine *yesterday*! I'm determined to see it all the way through. A year of changing eating habits WILL pay off.


----------



## SSantore

Week ending May 11th.

Yes!


----------



## SSantore

Have not hit the dreaded plateau yet, so lost another pound this week.  Hopefully, I'll be able to keep this up all summer.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I plan to lose 3 pounds this month so that I am close to my target weight. I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 05/18/2012 YES


----------



## SSantore

Yeah for Napcat and DrDln!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 05/25/2012 NO










I really thought all that walking and climbing in extreme heat would have brought me down this week......sigh......better go back to my napping routine ! Ha !


----------



## SSantore

Only 1/2 pound this week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 06/01/2012 YES


----------



## intinst

intinst did good! 5# from my first goal for 7/9/12!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 06/01/2012: NO

However, since I am changing my regular daily activity (I was laid off yesterday),  I should now have more time for eating properly and exercising instead of sitting at a computer keyboard all day and two hours of commute time.


----------



## SSantore

1 & 1/2 pounds this week


----------



## Annalog

I downloaded two free food and exercise apps to my Fire this morning: Calorie Counter by FatSecret and Lose It! by Fit Now, Inc. I know from past experience that I do better when keeping a diary but I eventually stop. Hopefully, one of these will be convenient enough to use long-term. Both of these have good reviews and features I like.

Update: LoseIt! works on the Fire when WiFi is not available but Calorie Counter doesn't. Calorie Counter has more nutrition information and recipes.

Update: As I expected, the food diary is helping me stay on track!


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 6/8/12--Yes!


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 06/08/2012: YES!

One more Yes and I should see the first digit change on the scale! That first digit has not been the one I want to see in a long time. Definitely time for a change.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It was hard to maintain without long walk. Because my heel was hurting. I am finally back after using new shoes with pads and thick socks.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 06/08/2012 YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> One more Yes and I should see the first digit change on the scale!


Oh Congratulations Anna.....I have not been able to change that first digit for years !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SSantore said:


> Week ending 6/8/12--Yes!


Well Done !!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 06/08/2012 YES



Looking good!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Susan in VA said:


> I wasn't really trying very hard this past week (okay, not at all) but somehow I lost two pounds.  I thought it was just a fluke yesterday (scale gone off or something) but it was still down this morning. Yay!


Welllll... now I know why.... the day after posting this I went to bed sick and pretty much stayed there for the rest of May. That lost me a further 17 pounds (three weeks of 2-3 saltine crackers a day, all I could manage) so my clothes are all baggy now, and I'm happy to see the numbers on the scale, but I most certainly do not recommend being ill as a way to lose weight. (Good thing I had the pounds to spare, too, else I would be skin and bones now.)

It's given me new incentive to lose the rest, though!


----------



## Tripp

I have been avoiding this thread cause even though I need to lose a lot of weight, I was in denial.  Last week, I re-joined Weight Watchers for the umpty umth time.  So, I decided to join you guys.  

This week a very nice first loss, 5.2 lbs.  The best first week I have had since I was young and had a higher metabolism.  

I am realistic and expect no more than 1 to 1 1/2 lbs. from here on out (at best).

I so want to make it to the end this time and keep it off.


----------



## SSantore

> I have been avoiding this thread cause even though I need to lose a lot of weight, I was in denial. Last week, I re-joined Weight Watchers for the umpty umth time. So, I decided to join you guys.


I hear you, loud and clear. When we need to lose a lot of weight, we want it all off--yesterday! I finally decided that NO, I'm not going up another size again and decided to get serious about getting weight off. I know it will take a journey. That's why the pound-a-week-for-a-year grabbed me. I thought, _I can do that_.

Instead of going on one more fad diet, I decided to do what I could live with for a long time. I eat three meals a day, no snacks, except fruit. I rarely have any desserts, just on special occasions, like birthdays. (I use stevia, a herb, for my tea and other drinks to limit my sugar intake. I limit my breads. I don't worry about fat in my diet, using butter and whole milk yogurt, because I know that fat helps satisfy so I actually eat less. I added walking half an hour each morning and some specific exercises to whittle my waist and tummy and upper arms, bad spots for me. Sometimes between meals I'm hungry, but I won't let myself find a snack, just tell myself that it's inches coming off.

So far, since I started in early April, I've lost 16 pounds. I need to lose a lot more, but it's enough to encourage me and keep me going.

May you have much sweet success!


----------



## Annalog

Welcome back, Susan! So glad you are feeling better!

Welcome, Tripp!

Update on the two free food and exercise diary apps I put on my Fire Friday:

Since Calorie Counter would not let me make entries, or look at existing entries, when WiFi was not available, I have essentially stopped using it.

I am consistently using the LoseIt! app and associated Web site and forum. The more I use it, the more impressed I am with it. I can make entries via the app on my Fire or via the Web page. As long as the Fire has a chance to sync entries with WiFi access before new entries are made on the Fire, this works fine. (I suspect the reverse is true as well but I have not tested that yet.) It is easy to set up recipes (without instructions) and custom foods, as well as entering duplicate meals. I am able to share recipes and custom foods with DH's account so that I do not need to re-enter the details. 

DH has decided to join me in using LoseIt! as long as I make the entries for him.   Since one of my weight goals is to weigh less than DH for the first time since we met, this will make that goal only slightly harder to achieve. (He can lose weight while eating junk food!) However it will make my overall goals easier as I should stay on track longer.

I will add a line for DH on my weekly post here with some way to indicate how far to my "Less than DH" goal. I am currently 17 pounds from Less than DH.


----------



## JETaylor

Me and dieting don't seem to work - I have gone up not down.  Ugh.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 06/15/2012 YES


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 06/15/2012: YES
DH: NO

The bathroom scale says I am in "onederland" but the WiiFit scale does not yet agree.  Since LoseIt! uses weeks that end on Sundays, I will post again then 

16 pounds from Less than DH!


----------



## Annalog

Yay for NapCat!


----------



## SSantore

Yay for both of you!

This week, sadly, no.      

I'm going to travel next week and be at my daughter's for three weeks.  I plan to keep working on the scales going down, but may not be able to weigh there.  Will post if I can.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Just trying to keep it under control before planning to start losing.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SSantore said:


> I'm going to travel next week and be at my daughter's for three weeks. I plan to keep working on the scales going down, but may not be able to weigh there. Will post if I can.


 There is a bylaw of the PAW Club that prohibits weigh-ins while traveling !! HA!

Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hey All !!

~Don't miss a new thread called "Kicking the Refined Sugar habit..." (started by one my favorite KB authors, T.L. Haddix). 
~You will find some great advice and some wonderful recipes...take a look:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,117288.0/all.html#lastPost


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> Hey All !!
> 
> ~Don't miss a new thread called "Kicking the Refined Sugar habit..." (started by one my favorite KB authors, T.L. Haddix).
> ~You will find some great advice and some wonderful recipes...take a look:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,117288.0/all.html#lastPost


Corn syrup is another one to avoid...


----------



## Tripp

I forgot to post yesterday. Weight loss: yes


----------



## Annalog

Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 06/17/2012: YES
DH: YES
17 pounds to Less than DH (He had started pulling ahead; good for him.  )

My bathroom scale and my mom's WiiFit say I am in Onederland but my WiiFit does not agree. So close! 

Good news for yesterday: Passed (just barely) the hemocrit (iron) test at the Red Cross. One more donation closer to the 13 gallon board; just a couple more to go! 



Annalog said:


> Annalog's weigh in for the week ending 06/15/2012: YES
> DH: NO
> 
> The bathroom scale says I am in "onederland" but the WiiFit scale does not yet agree.  Since LoseIt! uses weeks that end on Sundays, I will post again then
> 
> 16 pounds from Less than DH!


----------



## geoffthomas

No.


----------



## Annalog

The food diary is keeping me focused. My WiiFit *finally* agrees that I am in onederland.


----------



## Steph H

NapCat said:


> Hey All !!
> 
> ~Don't miss a new thread called "Kicking the Refined Sugar habit..." (started by one my favorite KB authors, T.L. Haddix).
> ~You will find some great advice and some wonderful recipes...take a look:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,117288.0/all.html#lastPost


In fact, I just posted this in that thread:



Steph H said:


> I've just been starting to try and make a few (minor) changes here and there, so this thread has been quite interesting. I want to eat healthier, but I'm so picky as to what I'll eat....and lazy when it comes to cooking.  And I have health issues, one of which is liver disease, so I have to be careful even with healthy stuff (can't eat soy, for instance).
> 
> So I'm going to do my best to make small changes, not too many at once or I know I won't stick with it, and then try to expand from there. One good thing, I guess, is that I've pretty much been drinking mostly water and fat-free milk for a long time, with just the occasional soda or tea. I'm actually adding more tea, but making it green tea and other herbal teas. And yesterday, after first reading this thread, I downloaded one of the free calorie counter / diet tracker apps that I can use not only on my Fire but also on my Blackberry (which I'll *always* have with me) -- called MyFitnessPal. I think that will at least help me be aware of what and how much I'm eating....as long as I don't get too lazy too soon with regard to entering everything.


Can I come play in this thread, pretty please with no sugar on top?  Can someone point me to the rules (I haven't checked the first page yet, I'll check there, but if they're somewhere else....I'm really not sure I can read all 34 pages)? I just read the last couple of pages and it looks like a weekly check-in, and I'm guessing the 'yes' or 'no' means whether you lost a pound that week?

I look forward to being a loser with all you folks! 

And congrats, Anna!


----------



## Annalog

Steph H said:


> In fact, I just posted this in that thread:
> 
> Can I come play in this thread, pretty please with no sugar on top?  Can someone point me to the rules (I haven't checked the first page yet, I'll check there, but if they're somewhere else....I'm really not sure I can read all 34 pages)? I just read the last couple of pages and it looks like a weekly check-in, and I'm guessing the 'yes' or 'no' means whether you lost a pound that week?
> 
> I look forward to being a loser with all you folks!
> 
> And congrats, Anna!


Thanks, Steph! Welcome!

You figured out the basic rule.  There is also a rule about no weigh-ins when traveling. Light-hearted and healthy. No specific weights. (I bent this one recently.  ) No worries.

NapCat, correct me if I got it wrong.


----------



## Steph H

Thanks, Anna!  I was just coming back to post that I'm going ahead and reading the thread (I'm up to page 6) and as I expected after I thought about it further, there are good tips and recipes - so it makes much sense to read through!

And I will miss my first weigh-in because I'm traveling this weekend, good to know there's an exemption. Does that exemption go for what I eat while traveling, too??   Heeheehee....


----------



## Annalog

Since you read the first few pages, Steph, you know that we do the best we can and don't stress about it.  Travel safely.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Steph H said:


> . Does that exemption go for what I eat while traveling, too??  Heeheehee....


That is the way I do it......and I travel a lot....










Have a great trip !!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Eating and drinking is what makes travel enjoyable. I don't think about weight. Thank god I don't travel too much.


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> That is the way I do it......and I travel a lot....
> 
> Have a great trip !!


Especially when there are special local foods where you travel.


----------



## Steph H

This will be a 4-day (Fri-Mon) trip, not so much with special local foods but a lot of great homemade food. It'll do me in, no doubt.   I'll just have to watch my portions and drink lots of water (which I will anyway, we'll be outdoors a lot, as long as it doesn't rain, and I'm not really much of a beer drinker like a lot of the other 25 or so folks who will be there).


----------



## spotsmom

Heard this today:

"There's a skinny woman inside of me crying to get out.  I give her cookies to shut her up."


----------



## Tripp

6/23/12: Yes.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 06/24/2012:
Annalog: YES! Onderland: YES!
DH: No
14.4 pounds to Less than DH


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I was going to do this...but then I got in denial, as someone downthread said.  But I'm rejoining!


Today's *Free* Fire/Android App of the Day might be of interest to the PAW Club:



Body & Weight Monitor


I poked around in it a bit.

Upon opening, it says "Body Monitor is the most complete all in one body monitoring app available for Android devices allowing you to track your weight, measurements, BMI, bodyfat and add daily notes. Built on top of this is full advanced graphing facilities and the built in for no extra cost multi-user suport."

You *create a user* in "four easy startup steps."
1. Tap on the green plus to add a user. 
2. Provide Name, date of birth and gender.
3. Enter height, select units of measurement for height, weight and measurements
4. Password protect or not.

You're then at a screen with your user name. What to do now?

I thought I could tap the user and get to data entry for that user, but no. Tap on the little icon for the app in the upper left hand corner and a calendar appears with your selected user at the top in a grey menu bar. This is the Home screen. Tapping on the icon takes you back to this screen from anywhere in the app.

*From the top grey menu bar*, you can tap on a plus sign to go directly to the data item (Weight, Bodyfat, Measurements, Daily Notes) that you want to add, tap on the little people icon to select a user or to go to the "Create/Manage Users" screen, or tap on the icon on the far right to go to the "Extras" screen. If you are at anywhere other than Home, you will get a little "return" arrow on the far right of the menu bar to go back to the previous screen.

*Tap on the date* you're entering data for and then you get the items you can add data for.
Weight
Height
Bodyfat
Measurements
Daily Notes

As, presumably, your height doesn't change much, while you can add a height every day, it doesn't track it. Each day that you enter data, the date shows a color bar for the kind of data input on that day.

You have to go to a specific item (Weight, Bodyfat, Measurements) to see the chart for that item.

Measurements lets you measure almost any part of the body you would want to, including "Baby Bump."

Tapping on the menu button at the bottom brings up "*Help*" and "*Extras*." The Help screens seem quite complete. "Extras" brings up a graphical menu that will let you: 
Create/Manage Users (which is where you when you finished adding the first user)
Export to Spreadsheet
Backup/Restore Databases
Contact Support
Visit Website
Leave Review
Help
About

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 06/29/2012 YES


----------



## Annalog

Hooray, NapCat!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

...and Hooray, Anna !!


----------



## Tripp

6/30/12: YES


----------



## Steph H

Way to go, NapCat and Tripp!  

My plan is to have my official weigh-in on Sunday, but since I was out of town last Sunday and didn't weigh, I can't do it for tomorrow.  Based on last Friday morning to yesterday morning, though:

6/29/12: NO

I was down by .2, though, and considering the good food I pigged out on last weekend while out of town (burgers, hot dogs, ribs, brisket, birthday cake...yum!), I won't complain.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 07/01/2012:
Annalog: No (tiny gain) Onderland: Still YES!
DH: No 

12.8 pounds to Less than DH!


----------



## Tripp

7/7: YES. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 07/07/2012:
Annalog and DH: No (no changes)

Walking in 5 mile run/walk event (Run with the Roosters) at first light tomorrow so no weigh-in tomorrow morning. Hoping to not be last again.


----------



## Steph H

Yay, Tripp!

Bummer, Anna, but "no changes" sounds like you didn't gain either, so that's good.  Hope the run/walk went well today.


For me, week ending 7/8/12:  Yes!


----------



## Annalog

Yay, Tripp and Steph!

The 4th is a family holiday with lots of food. I ate every item I wanted but in moderation. No gain was Great!


----------



## Tripp

Great Steph and Anna.  In WW we talk about events that involves eating and how success can sometimes mean staying stable.  Good news for both of you, for different reasons.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I have finally lost another.
See I gained the last one back and even another.
Had to lose them just to get back to ground zero.
And work hard to lose one more.
Although I must admit that I am not trying as hard as I should.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Geoff! A slow downward trend is better than an upward trend in weight for most of us.

Tripp, I agree! Sometimes success is staying stable.

ETA: Race went well; I cut 7 minutes off my previous time and I wasn't last.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 07/6/2012 NO

Can anyone find the *Key Lime Pie* in this picture ? hee hee


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 07/6/2012 NO
> 
> Can anyone find the *Key Lime Pie* in this picture ? hee hee


In the kitty's tummy?


----------



## Steph H

The pie's definitely in the tummy. 

Bummer about the NO, NapCat.  I think holiday weeks should be the same as travelling weeks and not counted, if so desired. 

Congrats on the YES, Geoff!

And Anna, that's great about your race results! Every little bit of change counts, just like with losing weight. 

I'm going out of town Sat/Sun and not sure how I'll do...the friend I'm going to see is a wicked-good cook, so I'll have to concentrate on portion control. Since it's only a couple of days, and more like ~36 hours really, I'm not going to use the 'travel' excuse, but I'll delay weigh-in until Monday morning.


----------



## JETaylor

I know - I've been very bad at posting lately.  Went on vacation and then stepped on the scale this morning. I didn't lose anything - but more importantly, I didn't gain.  

Now I just need to buckle down for the rest of the summer.


----------



## SSantore

Returned home Thursday after being away from the second week of June.  I didn't lose a pound a week, but I did lose a couple of pounds during that 4 week period, so I'm still happy.  That's with traveling, July Fourth, and blackberry cobbler!


----------



## Tripp

I pretty much stayed the same this week.  But considering that I didn't really feel my heart was in it, I will take this as a win.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 07/13/2012 NO


----------



## Annalog

Yay Ssantore!

Week ending 07/01/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: Yes

9.8 pounds to Less than DH!


----------



## Susan in VA

Not losing, but at least it's staying steady.  I'm seeing that as a success, because I thought some of what I lost while ill might creep back.  And meanwhile I've sprained my ankle so I can't go to the gym.  So staying steady is enough of a challenge for this month.


----------



## Annalog

Yay. Susan! Staying steady is definitely a success, especially with a sprained ankle. Hope your ankle heals soon.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Here's something to remember: "There is no diet that will do what eating healthy does." DIET is a wrooong word! ❤ ♡


----------



## Annalog

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Here's something to remember: "There is no diet that will do what eating healthy does." DIET is a wrooong word! ❤ ♡


I disagree. "Diet" is a perfectly good word that has been given a bad reputation by fad diets. 



> diet
> Noun:
> 1. The kinds of food that a person, animal, or community habitually eats: _a vegetarian diet | a specialist in diet._
> <SPECIAL USAGE>
> 
> a special course of food to which one restricts oneself, either to lose weight or for medical reasons: _I'm going on a diet._
> [as adj.](of food or drink) with reduced fat or sugar content: _diet soft drinks_
> FIGURATIVE a regular occupation or series of activities in which one participates: _a healthy diet of classical music._
> 2. A legislative assembly in certain countries.
> Verb:
> Restrict oneself to small amounts or special kinds of food in order to lose weight: _it is difficult to diet in a house full of cupcakes._
> <ORIGIN> Middle English: from Old French _diete_ (noun), _dieter_ (verb), via Latin from Greek _diaita_ 'a way of life'.


If someone usually eats healthy foods in appropriate amounts then that person has a healthy diet. While I refuse to "go on a diet," I do work on my portion control and attempt to eat more healthy foods and fewer unhealthy foods thereby improving my diet.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 07/20/2012 YES


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful, NapCat!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 07/27/2012 YES


----------



## JETaylor

Since I got back from vacation - I've dropped two pounds 

But I'm now on another vacation - however, at least this time I plan (operative word) to walk each day - hopefully starting tomorrow - couldn't this morning due to rain and thunder - although I wonder if a lightning strike _would _ burn off those extra pounds. 

Hope everyone is having a nice summer and meets their goals!


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 7/27  NO  

Still doing damage control from last week. On a real three day vacation with DH and had dessert three times.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SSantore said:


> Week ending 7/27 NO
> 
> Still doing damage control from last week. On a real three day vacation with DH and had dessert three times.


Remember....NO weigh in during vacations !!


----------



## SSantore

> Remember....NO weigh in during vacations !!


 Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Tripp

Hey everyone, hope it is going well.

7/28 -- YES


----------



## Steph H

Week ending 7/29 - NO

I was doing better earlier in the week, but gained a couple of 'em back.   Ah well.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 07/29/2012:
Annalog: No (last two weeks net unchanged.)
DH: (unknown - two weeks watching granddaughters while our daughter is on business trips)

?? pounds to Less than DH


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 08/03/2012 YES


----------



## SSantore

Hurray for you, Napcat!    For me, week ending 8/4/12  NO, maybe a half pound.


----------



## Annalog

Wonderful, NapCat!

Week ending 08/05/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: Yes

8.5 pounds to Less than DH!


----------



## Tripp

Congrats NapCat and Anna. And SSantore, staying the same is still good...it is not a gain. 

For me, 8/4: YES


----------



## Steph H

Looks like it was overall a good week!   Congrats to all.

For me, 8/5 - YES


ETA: And even though I might still yo-yo back and forth a bit, I'm happy to say that this morning (and one other morning this week), I moved down from one set of tenths to another -- i.e., from 1y0 to 1x9.  Just being able to log that a couple of times is heartening.


----------



## Annalog

Hurrah for Steph, Tripp, and SSantore! I agree, congrats to all!


----------



## geoffthomas

well I am back to the weight that I was before I gained back the weight that I lost.

I know that is confusing.
I am down about 5 pounds from last week but that is where I was about 4 weeks ago.  So I am moving in the right direction again.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, GeoffThomas! I did the same a little over a month ago. I like your description!


----------



## Steph H

Way to go, Geoff. That's better than gaining it and not losing it, for sure!


----------



## Annalog

After finding the following, I thought other geeks on this thread might be interested in _The Hacker's Diet : How to lose weight and hair through stress and poor nutrition_ by John Walker, founder of Autodesk, Inc. and co-author of AutoCAD.

I have recently started reading this and am finding it interesting. It is available free online at http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/. I originally went to the site to use the free online tools, especially the weight trend and variance charting tool. There are also Excel versions available.

I have been encouraged to see that, since the first of June, even for those weeks when I had gained back some of the weight I had previously lost, my weight was still below the trend line. I am a happy geek! 

Reading this book reminds me of when I read _Square Foot Gardening_ by Mel Bartholomew thirty years ago. It is the engineering perspective on a subject usually approached in other ways that I find interesting.

ETA: Too bad I didn't read this 20 years ago when it was new. The process works and today's tools are newer. Not much different than what I am currently doing but now I have a cool graph to prove I am right not to worry about the ups mixed in with the downs as long as the trend is down.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 08/09/2012 NO


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, hope it was a stable week, if not a losing one.



Annalog said:


> After finding the following, I thought other geeks on this thread might be interested in _The Hacker's Diet : How to lose weight and hair through stress and poor nutrition_ by John Walker....


Finished the book. As with most books, there are some great sections of information and other sections where that information is repeated. Like the online chart and thinking about the exercise plan.


----------



## Steph H

Ditto, NapCat, hope it was an overall good week.

Thanks for the info on the book, Anna. I'm going to download it and give it a read.


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 8/11/12  NO    Son and grandkids here for a week.  Made homemade ice cream the old-fashioned way.  Had to have some.  Yum.    (Didn't gain any, though.)


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I am on step one of losing 65 pounds. I am going to be aiming for 1.5 lb a week so I can be at my high school weight by my parent's vow renewal!

Note to self: buy new batteries for scale.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 08/13/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: No

4.5 pounds to Less than DH


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Weighed in at the doctor's office while getting a b 12 shot. 
Was 172.5-ish
Weighed in short 170.0

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 8/17/12  YES!  Finally.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 08/17/2012 YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SSantore said:


> Week ending 8/17/12 YES! Finally.



YIPPY !!


----------



## Annalog

That is wonderful! VA, SSantore, and NapCat, you are all doing great!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 08/22/2012 YES


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Weighed at 169.0 this morning

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSantore

Yeah NapCat and Vegas_Asian!  Week ending 8/24/12  YES!  (Today is my birthday and I plan to have a small piece of cake and scoop of ice cream.  Good thing I have another week to work that off before I count again.)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"...Today is my birthday and I plan to have a small piece of cake and scoop of ice cream..."

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## geoffthomas

I have finally lost a pound below the lowest I had been before (in the last year).
To be specific: I had got up to 250, lost 20 (230), put 10 back on - lost the 10 put most of it back on and have made it back to 230 again.
Now I am at 229.

Got to maintain AND lose another 29.

Happy Birthday SSantone.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday SSantore!!! (Cake and ice cream are important on birthdays!)

Wonderful on the PAW - NapCat, VA, SSantore, and Geoff!!!!

Week ending 08/24/2012:
Annalog: No (but stable  )
DH: No (gained a bit  )

3.7 pounds to Less than DH using weight trend numbers (1.6 pounds using current scale numbers). I have never been this close to DH's weight since we met in the eighth grade!


----------



## Steph H

Happy belated birthday, SSantore!

Ditto on the nice job, NapCat, VA, SS, and Geoff!

Good job on being stable, Anna!

I'm basically at stable also; I've got this one pound I keep yo-yoing back and forth on for the last couple of weeks. I wouldn't mind so much, but it's the difference between 1x9 and 1y0...and I'd really like to be able to stay below 1y0 just for mindset if nothing else.  Ah well, I'll get there.....


----------



## Tripp

Happy Belated Birthday, SSantore.... 

Congrats everyone for what seems to be a good week.

My status for 8/25: YES. Today is a milestone for me. I have made my first goal of 20 pounds lost. I have a long way to go to get to goal, but I am breaking it down into smaller bits. Happy Dance.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Tripp! Well done!

Good job staying stable, Steph!


----------



## Steph H

Way to go, Tripp!!


----------



## SSantore

A big thumbs up to everyone here who's achieving some success!

Week ending 8/31/12  YES!  

I am very close to losing 25 pounds since April.  When I hit that number, I still have another 25 to go.  My next goal is to fit into my next size down clothes by the end of September.  Since I was bursting out of my "fat" clothes when I joined the pound-a-week club, I'm still not down an actual size yet.  I intend to get down at least another size after that.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Congratulations to all....

....but did you need to ship your lost pounds to poor ol' NapCat ! giggle

*********************

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 08/31/2012 NO


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations SSantore!!!

NapCat, I did not send you any pounds! I think I caught DH's loss before it could head anywhere. 

Week ending 08/24/2012:
Annalog: No (but relatively stable  )
DH: YES! 

3.5 pounds to Less than DH using weight trend numbers (4.8 pounds using current scale numbers).


----------



## Steph H

Yay, SS and Anna's DH!

Yay enough for Anna for staying stable!

Bummer, NapCat!

My week ending 8/31/12:  YES


----------



## SSantore

I consider a stable week a success.  No gain is good!  So congrats to everyone!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Aww. First week of new semester and new job......I gained back a pound. I will lose it. Got to lay off the samples at work. They were giving me so many pastries and drinks I never had. I have been so caffeinated this week too.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tripp

Congrats to everyone that had a loss or stayed stable. Sorry about your gains Nap Cat and Vegas, but this week will be better...it is all part of the journey.

My week ending 9/1: Yes.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> The Lose-a-Pound-a-Week Club
> 
> I have promised my doctor (and myself) that I would lose 50 pounds over the next year&#8230;&#8230;one pound a week should be very doable.
> 
> Please join me in this "Lighthearted" venture...my approach is to take "baby steps" to change my habits. No specific diet or extreme regime&#8230; just move to healthier eating and exercise, by making a lifestyle change each week.
> 
> ***************
> 
> A Pound a Week should be (pun) a piece of cake !!...remember, if you are currently eating a dozen cheesecakes a week, if you ONLY eat 6, you are going to lose a pound ! Ha !



Hi All

I was just looking at the original post that began this thread....roughly 15 months ago.
While I have gained and lost the same pounds over and over again.....the end result has been a total loss of 40 pounds (maybe this should have be the 1/2 pound a week club).

And while I am not exactly "svelt", I've come a long way.....and have definitely changed my eating habits.










So, this is working. Lets all just keep plugging along and the Best of Luck to All of Us


----------



## SSantore

Yea for Napcat!  And thank you for starting this post.  It has helped me stay committed to my goal of losing 50 pounds in a year.  I am narrowing in on half of that, hopefully this week.  Maybe.  But soon, surely!


----------



## Annalog

Hip hip hooray for NapCat!


----------



## Tripp

Yea Nap Cat. 40 pounds is great. But even better is that you changed your eating habits. It takes about 28 days (or so) to change a habit but two years to make it permanent (at least that's what my WW leader says). So you are on your way to a lifetime habit. 

My week ending Sept. 8: Yes


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Tripp!!!

Week ending 9/8/2012:
Annalog: YES! 
DH: YES! 

3.8 pounds to Less than DH using weight trend numbers (3.2 pounds using current scale numbers).


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was just looking at the original post that began this thread....roughly 15 months ago.
> While I have gained and lost the same pounds over and over again.....the end result has been a total loss of 40 pounds (maybe this should have be the 1/2 pound a week club).
> 
> And while I am not exactly "svelt", I've come a long way.....and have definitely changed my eating habits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is working. Lets all just keep plugging along and the Best of Luck to All of Us


NapCat, you got me to look back at where I was when I joined the PAW Club on June 02, 2011 and where I am today over 14 months later. I have also gained and lost some of the same pounds multiple times. Today I am about 17 pounds lighter for a loss rate of just over a tenth of a pound a week. However, if I look at the past three months, that is when I truly lost those 17 pounds for a weekly lost rate of 1.24 pounds a week.

YES, this thread is working!

While I have never smoked leaves of any variety, I have also found inspiration for losing weight on the Advice, Tips, Support on Stopping Smoking? thread. After posting an update there, I received this reply:


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Impressive. Usually when people aren't working, they tend to sit around all day and stuff their faces. I'll bet you're eating on more of a regular schedule, too.
> 
> Usually, I give chocolate but here's a turkey veggie platter especially for you. Isn't it cute?


These posts kept me thinking about life choices and why we make the decision to change and what results in effective change. I had been making some efforts to lose weight and improve my health for a long time but it was always being pushed back by "higher priority" goals. I was primarily successful in not gaining more weight. In my typical geeky fashion, I have been thinking about what moved me to make the decision to seriously focus on losing the fat and what steps I took that have resulted in a significant change in my lifestyle that has somehow been easier than I expected.


While I often eat when under stress, immediately after I was informed that I was laid off, I discovered that I had no appetite. After two days of this I was becoming worried that continued minimal food consumption would have a negative impact on my health. I had used a online food diary many years before and decided to see what was available as a free app for my Fire.
I looked at the free apps, "bought" two free food diary apps and a couple free apps to determine calorie and nutrition information. The food diary app I use on a daily basis is Lose It! by FitNow, Inc. because it works when I am away from WiFi, syncs with their associated Web site so that I can enter data either way as well as track what DH eats and what he weighs. The reason I had stopped tracking what I ate long ago was the need to wait until I was at a computer to enter what I ate and I know I am terrible at writing stuff down. The other app I tried was Calorie Counter by FatSecret. While it did not work without current WiFi access, it does have recipe and meal ideas and an associated Web site.
After four days where I averaged about 1000 Cal/day, I regained my appetite. However, since I was already tracking what I ate and had determined the appropriate daily calorie budget for me to lose a Pound-A-Week, I was able keep what I ate close to 1630 Cals a day. (My daily budget is now around 1530 since I have lost weight.) I deliberately took advantage of that period of no appetite to get past that first hurdle of getting accustomed to fewer calories.
I found out how expensive COBRA health insurance was to cover me and DH. I then found out how insurance companies did not want to cover either of us because I am currently on three different blood pressure medications and DH is using a CPAP machine due to sleep apnea. Losing weight is a solution to my medication issue.
I am at one of those "awkward" ages -- too young for medicare and retirement but too old for most HR departments to want to hire me. I am collecting a stack of letters with a phrase similar to "thank you for applying but we have decided to interview other applicants." When I do get an interview, I want to make sure I look as young as possible. While I have not yet made the decision to dye my hair to cover the grey, my face already looks younger due to the weight loss.
Nearly all my wardrobe suitable for professional interviews is smaller sizes. (However, more now fit than would have three months ago. )
I started exercising with the Wii games Just Dance! and Walk It Out! For me, when I am bouncing around to upbeat music, it is hard to feel down or depressed.
I made goals, not all weight related - Current Goals:
Get 3+/5 on My Plate report
Touch floor with fists/knees straight
(+) Fingertips 13 June 2012
(+) Knuckles 21 June 2012
Reached 199 weight goal 18 June 2012
Be able to run a bit in run/walk events
*Weigh less than hubby (moving target)*
Sit comfortably in full lotus again
Get off BP medications
Make the 13 gallon board at Red Cross
Do 50 situps at one time. (Fast 50 later)
Lose 59 pounds by my 59th birthday
Reach current weight goal (140)
Reach ultimate weight goal (12

I found out about _The Hacker's Diet : How to lose weight and hair through stress and poor nutrition_ by John Walker and started using the weight tracking tool at https://www.fourmilab.ch/cgi-bin/HackDiet/. I have decided to make my data there public so that anyone who has a free account to use the tools can see my progress under the automatically assigned pseudonym: Beta Crimea. The chart looks something like the following without the text. 








Since the chickens have been laying more eggs than we were eating, I have been making more dishes with eggs. Only 160 calories in a serving of egg custard. Yummy way to eat fewer calories and save money!
Since I was at home more, I started gardening again. Lots of good exercise with harvest of fresh veggies as well. Also more fresh veggies for the chickens mean savings on chicken feed. 
There are more but this list is already too long. No big changes, just lots of little ones that have added up to a big change.

I know that this is a change in my lifestyle as I have spent the last 4 weeks working at my computer 60 hours each week. During that time, while I did not get the additional exercise, I did not gain any weight because I continued to eat within 500 calories of my calorie budget. I added the 500 calories so that I would not lose any weight while I was not exercising. (I definitely do not want to lose any muscle.)

If I continue as I have been doing for the three months, I should reach my initial goal of 64 pounds on August 01, 2013 according to LoseIt! My real goal of 80 pounds will be sometime after that.


----------



## SSantore

Analog, you must be very organized!  Thanks for sharing your goals and your plan. I find this thread very inspiring.  I'm 67 years old and my weight was becoming a health issue.

I feel much better than I did when I started back in April.  My knees don't pain me much. I sleep better and rarely have acid refux now.  The scale crawls down very slowly, and fluctuates some before it goes away entirely, but that's the way to keep it off and not gain it back quickly.  A friend of mine was telling me how she lost 15 pounds in two weeks back in April with a weird soup diet. However, she gained all 15 of those pounds back.  I'm done with fad diets.  I eat normal food, just normal portions, not "supersized".  It's hard not to ever "stray", but I have, most of the time, cut out junk food (chips etc.) and desserts, except for fruit for the past five months. I weight every day. (I know daily fluctuations are normal, but that way, I can see if I need to adjust my eating more for that day.  My birthday week I had dessert three days in a row and it took me almost a week to recover from that!!!)  

I set 50 pounds as my goal.  Almost to half that.  Still not quite down to the full 25.  Even more than the scale, though, I judge by my clothes.  I keep trying on the next size down and seeing how close I am to wearing them in comfort.  I can get them on, but they are still too snug.  By this time next year I want to be another two sizes down.  

May we all be successful!


----------



## Annalog

SSantore, I am a computer geek. Sometimes I think in outlines and bullets! Sometimes I dream in pseudocode. 

You are doing great! I agree that normal food in normal portions is the way to go. No fad diets and no feeling deprived.

I also weigh myself every day. That is one reason why I love the weighted average graph at The Hacker's Diet Online. It takes those normal up and down weights and determines a fairly smooth trend line. I go by the trend and not the individual weights.

Thanks, I think, for reminding me about acid reflux. That is one medication I have been able to cut out entirely. 

I agree: May we all be successful!


----------



## Steph H

Yay for you all, and thanks for all the additional tips, hints and just plain ol' good sense and cheerleading!

I haven't been keeping up with tracking all the food I eat that I started a few months ago, but I've been weighing myself twice a day (when I get up and just before bed) for nearly two years (unless I'm away from home), and track that in an app on my Blackberry. The app also does an average in addition to having weekly and monthly graphs and all that jazz, so it helps with trends, as Anna has said.

I can't say I've lost 12 pounds since I started in this thread roughly 12 weeks ago, but I've lost about 8, and that's good. Even better, I'm at least paying better attention to what and how much I eat. I don't totally deny myself, but I don't go overboard on the treats, either. Things have changed, mostly for the better.

And with that, I have to say that for the week ending 9/7, I'm a NO for loss.  But I didn't gain either.  So it's still a win.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 09/14/2012 YES










I got a clean bill of health from my doctor and she was extremely pleased with the weight loss progress......(purr & grin)


----------



## Annalog

Fabulous, NapCat!


----------



## Tripp

Congrats Nap Cat. And it was great to read everyone's reflections on their journey.

My week ending: Yes


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Tripp!!!

Week ending 9/15/2012:
Annalog: No but stable 
DH: No but visited daughter and granddaughters 

3.3 pounds to Less than DH using weight trend numbers (1.5 pounds using current scale numbers).


----------



## SSantore

NapCat, I love all those cute cat pictures you post.


> I got a clean bill of health from my doctor and she was extremely pleased with the weight loss progress......(purr & grin)


 That's wonderful! Congratulations.

Week ending 9/14/12 yes, BUT then went to son's house for four days and eating way differently than home had to work most of the next week to get back to that, so week ending 9/21/12 YES!

AND (I'm doing a happy dance here.) I have dropped 25 pounds--the magical half way point. Only another five pounds and I'll have lost two sizes. Gives me inspiration to keep plugging onward and downward.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Ssantore!!!

Week ending 9/23/2012:
Annalog: No
DH: No but visited daughter and granddaughters 

For one day I weighed less than DH by 0.2 pounds using current scale numbers. First time since I met him over 48 years ago.  Then I gained what I had lost this week and DH went to dig holes and move dirt at our daughter's house. I will know tomorrow morning if I still weigh less than DH.


----------



## Tripp

Congrats SSantore! And Anna, you got there and whatever the next weigh in says, that is a win. 

For me, week ending 9/23:Yes


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 09/28/2012 NO

...it must be ALL that muscle mass kicking in......don't I wish !!....sigh


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 9/28/12  NO  (Sigh, Me too, NapCat.)


----------



## Tripp

My week ending 9/29: Yes

I have been struggling lately with keeping up with my tracking. I have just been lucky losing in spite of that. If I keep going this way, I will not always be so lucky. So, I have committed to not eating a thing until I make sure it is recorded first. I will let you know how I do next week.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Tripp!

Week ending 9/29/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: No

For the past three days I weighed less than DH by up to 2 pounds using current scale numbers. DH's weight trend line is still less than mine but I am getting closer.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am glad all you weight watchers are doing great. I am having fun with tomato, egg white, and bread slice dipped in olive oil for lunch. Great healthy stuff to maintain weight.


----------



## JETaylor

September - nope.


----------



## geoffthomas

Have been fighting with staying stable.
Have now lost another pound.
229.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 10/05/2012 YES


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 10/5/12  not quite--maybe half a pound?


----------



## Tripp

Great Geoff, NapCat and Ssantore. Any loss is a great loss.

My week: Yes


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Tripp, Geoff, NapCat and Ssantore!

Week ending 10/6/2012:
Annalog: No
DH: Yes

Back to weighing more than DH by a pound and a half using current scale numbers.


----------



## CandyTX

I have spent some time reading through this thread and I won't be participating on a regular basis, but I wanted to send a great big

*YOU CAN DO IT!*

To everyone here. You guys are doing awesome. Those of you that are friends with me on Facebook already know this as I'm pretty public about it, but I hesitate to tell my story because people are so judgmental about it at times and nothing is easy, no matter how you lose the weight or what your full story is, but I've lost 190 pounds in the past 16 months. If I can lose weight, anyone can. I have another 10 to my goal, but will likely revise that goal by 5-10 pounds at a time until I get to where I'm comfortable. I officially weigh less than I have lost. I've lost more than half of my starting body weight.

My full story is that I have been obese since kindergarden. Not overweight. Obese. I'm 37. 16 months ago, we changed our lives completely around here, how we eat, the foods we eat, how much I exercise, how much I put into living life to the fullest. I also had a vertical sleeve gastrectomy (which is, yes, a type of weight loss surgery). It has been the absolute hardest 16 months of my life, I work HARD, not only in the gym and with food, but also with my mental health as well. No one reaches 375 pounds without having some emotional baggage. For some of us, that is the biggest challenge.

At any rate, I just wanted to share. This IS doable, I took steps that I had to live my life how I wanted and needed to after all my other attempts had failed. It's NEVER easy, no matter how you do, what program you use. I look up to each and every single of you on this journey.

I hope it's okay to share a photo, but this was taken a few weeks ago vs my highest weight in May of 2011.










This also means that the first time since I was six years old, I'm simply overweight and have lost the "obese" label. 

I saw some talk of apps. I prefer and use MyFitnessPal.com for food logging and RunKeeper.com for exercise.


----------



## SSantore

Wow! Candy.  You GO, girl!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

CandyTX said:


> I look up to each and every single one of you on this journey.


Thank You Candy and Thank You for sharing your story. Well done !! I hope you visit the PAW Club regularly as you are certainly an inspiration !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 10/12/2012 NO

...but those pancakes were really good......purrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Annalog

Thank you for posting, Candy. You are definitely an inspiration!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 10/12/2012 NO
> 
> ...but those pancakes were really good......purrrrrrrrrr


NapCat, for me it is French toast! DH wanted French toast for dinner last night. I made it with 12 grain bread and eggs from my chickens. I only had two slices but enjoyed every bite!


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 10/12/12 YES!  (It was touch and go there for a couple of days, but I made it.  Actually a tiny bit over a pound.  With the 1/2 pound last week, the scale is still going down, ever so slowly.)


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Ssantore!

Week ending 10/13/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: Yes

Back to weighing more than DH by 0.2 pounds using current scale numbers. We are both losing again.


----------



## Tripp

Congratulations everyone. Sounds like it was a pretty good week overall.

My week ending: Yes


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I have managed to drop another 3 pounds.
It has been at least 2 weeks so I guess I qualify for 1/wk.
Yay.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Geoff!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Looks like a good week for all...congratulations and "High Five"


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 10/19/12  YES!  I am closing in on the losing 30 pounds mark.  Only a couple more pounds.  Sometimes I get discouraged if I think about how much more I need to lose, but then I cheer myself up by telling myself that I can do it.  If I've gotten this far, I'm certainly not quitting now!

Congrats to everyone's success!


----------



## KM Logan

Okay I'm joining, I need to loose the rest of my baby weight so I can get a discount on health insurance.  $25 a month, or $300 a year is excellent motivation


----------



## SSantore

Hi, KM, Welcome!


----------



## KM Logan

Actually I just found out the insurance is $50 a month less! My weight is actually fine it's the inches off my waist I need to lose.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SSantore said:


> "...Sometimes I get discouraged if I think about how much more I need to lose..."


That is why set a goal of only one pound at a time......Piece of Cake (pun intended)


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 10/20/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: Yes

We are both still losing.


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 10/27/12  YES!    Hope everyone is having a successful week!


----------



## Steph H

Congrats to all that have been doing well. I'm afraid I haven't been.   My own fault, I need to cut back on the chocolate!! *sigh*  Today is another day....


----------



## Tatiana

Week ending 10/26/2012, yes - I lost two lbs.  Total lost is 32 lbs. with 21 to go.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Tatiana!

Week ending 10/28/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: Yes

We are both still losing.  For the last three days our weight loss trend lines have been the same and I weigh a bit less on the scale. We are racing neck and neck and I expect a photo finish. I plan to win by a tummy in my Weigh Less than DH goal.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Congratulations to All !!

I am afraid 'da 'ol Cat here is in deep trouble as once again the "THANKMAS-EGGNOG SEASON" is upon us......sigh


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok so I posted a few weeks ago that I had made it to 229.
Then I reported losing 3 more pounds.
I now weight in at 222.
Some of that is due to my hospital stay.  But I was trying hard before the bypass surgery on the 22nd.
And the stay caused me gain "water".  But everything is getting better now.
And I will NOT gain it back.


Just sayin......


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My weight is fine now except a couple pound water fluctuation. But challenge is to maintain permanently. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sienna_98

Good work everyone!  Last week was my first gain in 3 months, so I'm hoping for better news tonight.


----------



## Annalog

So very glad you are doing better after surgery, Geoff!

Week ending 11/03/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: No

I now weigh less than DH by both the scale (4+ pounds) and the trend line (1+ pounds) so I now consider reaching my Weigh Less than DH goal officially met.   

I hope that DH took the Halloween candy away today as he promised. (He can lose weight eating candy and holiday meals!)

Sending energy for success in reaching our health goals -- we can do it!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 11/02/2012 NO


----------



## Tripp

My week ending 11/3/12: No 

Oh well, next week...


----------



## MalloryMoutinho

Ooooh, I want to join!

I started back on Nov 1...so I guess this will help me be accountable.

Congrats to everyone who is doing so well!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Ooooh, I want to join!


...and now you have !! Welcome and good luck !!


----------



## SSantore

None this past week. DH's birthday was 10/31 and I've been working that off since then. I plan on losing a couple more pounds before Thanksgiving, but after that, who knows?


> I am afraid 'da 'ol Cat here is in deep trouble as once again the "THANKMAS-EGGNOG SEASON" is upon us......sigh


 Me too, NapCat!

I know I won't be able to lose any weight in December, (unless it is the first week or two), so my goal for the month of December and the first week or so of January is just to hold firm and not gain any. Then I plan to start losing again in the middle of January.


----------



## Sienna_98

Week ending 11/08/12: YES! Finally hit my 10% mark.


----------



## geoffthomas

Now under 220 so YES.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho

geoffthomas said:


> Now under 220 so YES.


awesome job!


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 11/10/12  No, but the scale has moved a hair down, maybe 1/2 a pound.  At the least, staying stable.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho

week ending 11/10, yes, 3.2lbs


----------



## Tripp

Looks like everyone is doing well. 

My week ending 11/10/12: YES

I lost what I gained last week and then some.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to Geoff, Ssantore, Sienna, Mallory, and Tripp!

Week ending 11/11/2012:
Annalog: No
DH: Unknown

This week I gained and then lost the same pound (probably due to Halloween candy and a family birthday party). Since the pound did not stick, it was worth it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh in for the week ending 11/10/2012 NO










...just no resistance to the goodies this time of the year.......sigh sigh, jingle sigh.....


----------



## Tripp

My weigh in for the week.... NO.

With Thanksgiving coming I will need to be focused.


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 11/17/12  NO--Sigh.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 11/18/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: No

I keep thinking that my new job, working in the sporting goods department of a "big box" retail store, is like joining a gym but getting paid to be active.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok this week - 215.
so Yes.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Geoff!


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 11/25/2012:
Annalog: No
DH: Unknown

I stayed about the same but I am thankful that I did not gain from all that I ate this week. 
Working on Thanksgiving and Black Friday burned a lot of those calories!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, so I lost a couple more - 213.
Hey Anna, maintaining weight during the "eating" Holidays is hard.
My "event" has forced me onto a low-sodium, low-fat, high-fiber, calorie-counting diet. So it has been almost impossible to not lose some.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations on the weight loss, Geoff! Glad you made it through your "event" so well.

I definitely indulged on Thanksgiving but my weekly calorie total was OK for a half pound loss.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

This is a better progress report than a weigh in:

Had a real hard time keeping my pants up during the TSA check at the airport !! giggle !!
(Fools have you remove your belt, then put your hands over your head...)


----------



## Sienna_98

Everyone's doing so well!  What an inspiration to help get through the holidays.  

Week ending 11/21/12 - Yes!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to NapCat and Sienna!


----------



## Tripp

NapCat, you made me laugh. But even though it is funny, it is still a great progress report.
Congrats Sienna...

My weigh in on Saturday was a NO, but I did stay the same. With Thanksgiving, I consider that a positive.

I am starting an exercise program this week, so fingers crossed...


----------



## SSantore

Congrats to all who were successful this week.  

Me--not so much. I gained a couple of pounds.  I ate pie twice a day for three days!!!!     I am working on it again and expect by the end of this week to be back to my losing weight.


----------



## CandyTX

Can I just whine for a moment? I've been stuck at 177 for like 2 weeks. GRRR... not a huge deal and it's totally normal for my pattern of weight loss (I stall, lose a bunch, gain a few, lose those, stall, lose a bunch, etc) BUT that means that I'm TWO little pounds from having lost a total of 200 pounds! I started at 375. 

*laughing* I hate being stuck at a major goal (actually 175 *IS* my goal weight, but I'll revise that once I get there because I'm still not quite happy yet, I think I want to lose another 20 or so at least, I'm 5'6"). But yeah... come on scale... MOVE. Someone do a scale boogie dance for me or something? Sheesh. 

If I didn't have an expensive scale, I'd run over it with my mom minivan and REALLY show it what heavy is.

Note: I follow this thread and you are ALL so inspiring! My loss is REALLY slow right now (of course) so it's been wonderful encouragement for me to see you guys losing and it keeps me going some days when I want to throw in the towel and grab the cupcakes.


----------



## Steph H

Candy, that is AWESOME how much you've lost! Way to go. You'll get those next two pounds (and more!) off before you know it. Here, the happy dance guy might work for a scale boogie dance:










As for me, well. I not only stopped losing but managed to gain back several of the pounds I'd lost since June. It's my own fault, I started back with the bad eating habits...it's soooo easy to do that! I'd like to say I'll do better, and I'll try, but of course the holiday season is not the best time to start. I don't go to many parties, though, so I'm safe from a lot of the "bad" food.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am not big on fitness or dieting "toys", but....
I am impressed with the app called myfitnesspal which is avail free for the Kindle Fire.
It is a calorie recorder.  You can enter your intake as well as your exercise efforts into it.
It has an online database of over 500,000 food items and knows about the Archer Mediteranean Lemon Chicken and Orzo frozen entree, for instance.   And it sucks in all the nutritional info for you so that you can look at the total sodium for the day.  But its purpose is to keep track of calories.  It will ask you about your day ( office workers are listed as sedentary) and your height and weight and age and will assign a "net" calorie amount for the day.  You then report what you eat and your exercise and it will keep a running track of each day.  It has a bunch of features, go look on Amazon for a complete description.  But I now have to keep track of fat, calories, sodium, sugar and cholesterol - which it helps me with nicely.

Just sayin....


----------



## CandyTX

Steph thanks... that dancing guy better get the scale moving, already!

Geoff - I have used that from the beginning. It's AWESOME, available EVERYWHERE too so on my computer, my Fire, my Android, etc etc - never an excuse not to log stuff. I'm CandyTX on there (my diary is scary, remember I'm a weight loss patient (sleeve gastrectomy) so I eat next to nothing, but feel free to add me


----------



## Annalog

Candy, your weight loss pattern seems similar to mine. Lose at 1.5+/week for a few weeks, gain a bit, plateau, repeat.

Every time I heard the Lion King theme today, I thought about doing a scale boogie dance. Since I work in a big box store  not far from where the demo TVs are playing Lion King on a continuous loop, that was several times today. Hope that helps!


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 12/1/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: Yes

I am now 5 pounds less than DH according to the scale and according to our trend lines. (His weight is essentially stable within a 5 pound range.) Unless DH makes some significant changes (such as not drinking soda), I will continue to meet my Weigh Less Than DH goal. On to the next goal! 

Edited to correct the trend line difference as I made a simple arithmetic error.


----------



## TexasGirl

Well, your prodigal TexasGirl has returned.

I stopped my weight loss as we tried to get pregnant for seven months. We failed.  

I've booked my appointments for getting tubes tied and some other procedures, so babies are not in our future anymore, back to the adoption plan.

And BACK to the weight loss plan. I'm using Fitness Pal on my phone and doing the 1200 calories a day + what you burn exercising.

First week on = two pounds lost, as you'd expect on a new plan. It's the long term that matters.

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## geoffthomas

Candy - I am thrilled that you are in control.  Keep it up.
Steph - a little backsliding happens to us all, but you will move forward.
Anna - always a delight to hear your successes.
Texasgirl - glad to see you back.  Sorry about what didn't happen, but I am sure that there is a child out there for you to love and provide a home for.  And let's latch on to the initial weight loss and hold on to it, moving forward.
I have hit a leveling-out again.  Stuck at the 110-113 range.  Must focus.


----------



## SSantore

Well, I've lost my Thanksgiving pies!  Now to get a few more pounds lost before the Christmas cookies and stocking candy starts calling to me.  My goal this year is NOT to gain weight at Christmas time, like I usually do.


----------



## Annalog

Steph H said:


> ... As for me, well. I not only stopped losing but managed to gain back several of the pounds I'd lost since June. It's my own fault, I started back with the bad eating habits...it's soooo easy to do that! I'd like to say I'll do better, and I'll try, but of course the holiday season is not the best time to start. I don't go to many parties, though, so I'm safe from a lot of the "bad" food.


Steph, I agree with Geoff. I know I have had that happen LOTS of times. While the holiday season might not be the best time to lose weight, it is still a great time to get back to making healthy food and exercise choices. I still eat the special foods that really tempt me, such as apple pie and butterscotch brownies during Thanksgiving, but I take 1/4 servings and savor every bite. I also find it easier to exercise when it is cooler outside since it takes me longer to get overheated. 



TexasGirl said:


> Well, your prodigal TexasGirl has returned. ... Hugs to everyone!


{{{{{Hugs TexasGirl}}}}} Welcome back and all the best wishes for you and your family.



geoffthomas said:


> ... I have hit a leveling-out again. Stuck at the 110-113 range. Must focus.


If I was in the 110-113 range, I would need to gain a little.  Seriously, I also hit leveling out stages that are then followed by spells of weight loss. I have not figured out if the level periods are where I was stable for a while when I was gaining, if they are every 5 pounds, or if it is time related. One reason why I use the Hacker's Diet trend tracking tool is the level periods where my weight bounces around within a range of a few pounds. It shows that most of my level periods are still below the trend line and I seem to start losing on the scale again just before the trend line gets to I have appeared to level out. That knowledge helps me stay focused when the scale would make it appear that I am not making progress. I now know that I really am making progress but that it has just not yet appeared on the scale.



SSantore said:


> Well, I've lost my Thanksgiving pies! Now to get a few more pounds lost before the Christmas cookies and stocking candy starts calling to me. My goal this year is NOT to gain weight at Christmas time, like I usually do.


Great work, SSantore! Great plan to get ahead before the Christmas treats and to have a goal to stay stable.

Edited to correct my typos and grammar. (Yes, I am compulsive! )


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Anna I feel so stupid. It is 210-213 not 110-113 that I am stuck in. If I weighed around 100 I would be.....well, not healthy.
And like you I am not denying myself the neat stuff.  Just having very small helpings.  We had homemade pumpkin cheesecake for Thanksgiving.  I had a thin sliver.  And my wife used some low-fat sour cream and low-fat cream cheese (mixed with full dose ones) in making it.  But I have been getting this far by exercising portion control.


----------



## SSantore

Portion control works for me--usually.


----------



## Tripp

You all are so inspiring.  Gain or lose, your dedication keeps me going.  I didn't lose a full pound this week, just 2/10's of a pound.  It was kind of discouraging considering I started using the treadmill on the fat burning setting, but I will persist.  3 lbs to my next mini-goal.


----------



## Sienna_98

Week ending 11/29 = yes!

There are some foods to which I can apply portion control (cake) and others (potato chips) where I'm better off completely avoiding them.


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Anna I feel so stupid. It is 210-213 not 110-113 that I am stuck in. If I weighed around 100 I would be.....well, not healthy.
> And like you I am not denying myself the neat stuff. Just having very small helpings. We had homemade pumpkin cheesecake for Thanksgiving. I had a thin sliver. And my wife used some low-fat sour cream and low-fat cream cheese (mixed with full dose ones) in making it. But I have been getting this far by exercising portion control.


Geoff, don't feel stupid. It was *because* you are focused.

Back when I was above 200 I frequently made the same mistake, usually when speaking but at least once when typing. I think that it was because I was so focused on the changes in the last two digits that my mind was on autopilot for the hundreds.


----------



## Annalog

Tripp said:
 

> You all are so inspiring. Gain or lose, your dedication keeps me going. I didn't lose a full pound this week, just 2/10's of a pound. It was kind of discouraging considering I started using the treadmill on the fat burning setting, but I will persist. 3 lbs to my next mini-goal.


Tripp, persist and you will reach your goal. Please don't be discouraged. This time of year is not an easy time for losing weight. Therefore even a small loss is a big success.

Congratulations on making your workouts tougher!
Becoming fitter is much more important than the number changes on the scale in my opinion. Building stamina, strength, and muscle is key. Changing the setting on your treadmill is a great step in that direction.


----------



## Annalog

Sienna_98 said:


> Week ending 11/29 = yes!
> 
> There are some foods to which I can apply portion control (cake) and others (potato chips) where I'm better off completely avoiding them.


Congratulations, Sienna!

I agree that there are some foods to avoid entirely. I have always been able to eat one or two potato chips and stop unless there is onion dip available. With onion dip around I am lost on the first bite. If the onion dip made with cream cheese instead of sour cream then send the rescue team!


----------



## Sienna_98

Annalog,  kettle corn is my nemesis.  If I start, I can't stop until it's all gone.  The combination of salt/sweet demolishes all willpower.     These days when I'm craving salt, I buy pickles.


----------



## Tripp

Annalog, thanks so much for the encouragement.  I do not plan to give up.  I have actually been doing very well up to now, so a little stall is to be expected.  I have come so far but have so far to go...and I WILL do it.  

I will probably be on a little hiatus this weekend.  I am going home to MN to visit my family.  It could be good cause we will go to the Mall of America and that thing is huge, so lots of walking.  But it could be bad, we will be doing a bunch of eating out since my mom is in an assisted living apartment and doesn't really cook any longer.  She gets prepared dinners.  But she did call me and ask what kind of food I wanted her to buy to keep me on track. (She is such a sweetie, but then, I am biased   )  So, we will see how it goes.  And good or bad, I will check in here.


----------



## JETaylor

Last week I got back on the "get in shape" wagon and dropped 3.5 pounds and maintained it through the weekend.  

I'm sure a majority of it was water weight gain from too much turkey and other salty things over Thanksgiving, but now I'm being very conscious of what I'm eating.  

The bad part is when I stepped on the scale last Monday, I weighed five pounds more than when I started Jenny Craig a few years ago.  (bangs head against the wall)

Just need to keep repeating make smart choices...and exercise regularly - my goal is losing a minimum of 2lbs per week for the next twelve twelve weeks.  

I must say - it is really scary to see that in writing...


----------



## Annalog

Tripp, I think family visit are exceptions like vacations where weigh-ins are optional. (Or is it more optional? )  Have a wonderful time with your mom and family.


----------



## Annalog

JETaylor, welcome! "Smart choices ... exercise regularly" is a wonderful mantra.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I don't post on this thread that often so please forgive me if this is off topic but I thought it was worth sharing. I was channel surfing yesterday and ended up on Dr. Oz. I normally don't watch his show but found his topic very interesting. I'm a big whole wheat fan and when I heard whole wheat (organic, sprouted, etc) is NOT good and causes belly fat and diabetes I was very surprised. The Dr. that was on claims that NO one should eat wheat and that it is the #1 reason people are overweight. He's not talking about people who are celiac or gluten intolerant but everyone. Take out the wheat and you can lose 15 lbs a month.

Makes ya think&#8230; 

Here's the video&#8230;it's a short segment&#8230;

http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/are-you-addicted-wheat-pt-1


----------



## Sienna_98

Week ending December 6th = YES! Whew! I was nervous at weigh in because I was a lot less active than previous weeks.

Got to paint the shed this weekend. At least I won't be sitting down.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Aris Whittier said:


> "...whole wheat (organic, sprouted, etc) is NOT good and causes belly fat and diabetes..."
> 
> Makes ya think&#8230;


Fascinating ....Thanks for Sharing


----------



## SSantore

Week ending 12/8/12, YES! Finally!



> whole wheat (organic, sprouted, etc) is NOT good and causes belly fat and diabetes


 I've always heard that sugar is the cause of belly fat. I know that since I cut way back on my sugar intake, my belly has shrunk dramatically.


----------



## geoffthomas

Just holding my own this week.
Will try a little harder.


----------



## CandyTX

Finally, after a nearly 3 week "pause" the scale moved a few days ago and I'm down 1.5 more pounds to 175.5. Just one half little pound and I reach my 200 pounds loss point.

Today, I did something I could NOT have done 2 years ago. I'll just share the picture because it's worth a thousand words:









This is a comparison from a couple of weeks ago to.










You guys CAN do this, if I can, anyone can. It's harder now for me, for real. I'm still not a normal BMI and am thinking of trying to lose another 20 pounds. The rubber is hitting the road for sure.


----------



## SSantore

Congrats, Candy, you must feel so much better, both physically and mentally.  (I know I do and I've only lost 32 pounds.)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

All of us at the Lighthouse Ranch are cheering for your incredible accomplishment !!










What an inspiration !!!


----------



## JETaylor

Week ending 12/8 - no.   

However, I didn't gain.  

And Candy - what an awesome accomplishment. Congrats!


----------



## Annalog

Candy, you are an inspiration!

Congratulations, everyone! Whether staying stable or losing fat, we are all working on being healthier!

Week ending 12/9/2012:
Annalog: No
DH: Unknown

I stayed stable, so while I did not lose by the scale, my trend line is about half a pound lower.


----------



## TexasGirl

ACK! Up two pounds! ACK! 2 weeks of fighting and this is what happens!

Head hits desk.


----------



## Tripp

Lost a little over a pound.  Yea!  I am especially glad since I was in Mpls last weekend visiting my family.  Then the rest of the week was me eating whatever and not watching my intake.

My goal for the rest of the year is to maintain, eat as healthy as I can and focus on continuing the weight loss process in 2013.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes finally got back to losing a pound.


----------



## SSantore

> My goal for the rest of the year is to maintain, eat as healthy as I can and focus on continuing the weight loss process in 2013.
> 
> Grin


Yeah, me too!

This week is cookie making week. Must have cookies for Christmas!


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 12/9/2012:
Annalog: No
DH: Unknown

I lost and then gained it back, so stable for week.


----------



## Bjorn Street

Did U make it?  I need some motivation!  If others can do it, SO CAN I!!!!!!


----------



## CandyTX

As of today I'm down 202.6 pounds from my starting weight. Here's 200 pound celebration photo from last week:
(I always lose a few pounds at a time and then nothing for a week or two... annoying, but at least I know the pattern now!)
If I can do it, ANYONE can... go for it!


December 2012 Comparison - 200 lost by CandyTX, on Flickr


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 12/21/2012:
Annalog: No
DH: Unknown

A slight gain for week. My weight has been bouncing above and below my trend line but that is not "the end of the world!"  

My current goal is to stay stable until we leave for a week in Orlando on the 29th (Annalog, DH, DD, and the two granddaughters - 11 and 15).  We have 5 day hopper tickets to Disney World with the current plan to spend New Year's Eve at Magic Kingdom.  

I will work on losing again after we are back.


----------



## JETaylor

Week ending 12/21/12 - 
YES.   

I'm a pound away from my December goal!


----------



## SSantore

I actually did lose another pound this week, but I don't expect to keep it off after next week.  Just so I don't gain back more than the extra two I've lost!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, JETaylor and SSantore!


----------



## JETaylor

CandyTX said:


> As of today I'm down 202.6 pounds from my starting weight. Here's 200 pound celebration photo from last week:
> (I always lose a few pounds at a time and then nothing for a week or two... annoying, but at least I know the pattern now!)
> If I can do it, ANYONE can... go for it!


Candy - that is so awe inspiring. Congratulations - you look fantastic!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I think I am stuck with my set-point at 155 pounds. I brought it down from 159. I will try to cross this barrier after the holiday season...lol


----------



## Tripp

First off, Candy, WOW.  You are an inspiration.

And congrats JETaylor and SSantore.  DrDLN, your plan is good, hold on till the holidays are over.

For me, I lost 1.6 lbs this week.  I am thrilled, but I didn't follow plan and I ate treats, so I know that I have to be more disciplined after the holidays.  I am almost half way to my goal, so I have to get in gear then.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 12/29/2012:
Annalog: Yes
DH: Unknown

We (Annalog, DH, DD, and the two granddaughters - 11 and 15) are leaving tomorrow for Disney World with the current plan to spend New Year's Eve at Magic Kingdom.  I plan on continuing my food and exercise log while on vacation but am NOT focusing on staying within my Calorie budget, just my monetary budget.  I will work on losing again after we are back.  Of course, it is possible that all our walking at DW will offset the Calories consumed.


----------



## SSantore

> are leaving tomorrow for Disney World with the current plan to spend New Year's Eve at Magic Kingdom


Have fun!


----------



## Annalog

SSantore said:


> Have fun!


Thanks, we will!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Week ending 12/29/2012:
> Annalog: Yes
> DH: Unknown
> 
> We (Annalog, DH, DD, and the two granddaughters - 11 and 15) are leaving tomorrow for Disney World with the current plan to spend New Year's Eve at Magic Kingdom.  I plan on continuing my food and exercise log while on vacation but am NOT focusing on staying within my Calorie budget, just my monetary budget.  I will work on losing again after we are back.  Of course, it is possible that all our walking at DW will offset the Calories consumed.


Remember, the PAW Club Charter prohibits weigh-in or guilt while on vacation. Have a wonderful adventure !!


----------



## Tripp

Just weighed myself.  I gained a lot this week.  But not unexpected since I was eating like this was my last Christmas.  I go to my Weight Watchers meeting in a little bit and now I have to refocus.  All in perspective, I am still down from my original weight so I just will begin again.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, NapCat! I will follow the PAW C/ub Charter. I will not weigh myself until I am back home.   I certainly do not feel guilty about eating a bite of DH's turtle brownie at the Houston airport.   (He eats too many sweets but he is sweet!)


----------



## Tripp

I lost what I gained last week, yay!  Plus I lost an additional pound.  I am back on track.


----------



## geoffthomas

I didn't lose anything.
But then I didn't gain anything.
Managed to stay even through the holidays.
But I was working-out 3 times a week.....so my portion control was not controlled enough.


----------



## SSantore

Well, I've lost seven pounds in the last few days--the two I gained back and five more--but I don't recommend my method!  I've had a wicked sore throat and can barely swallow, so haven't been eating much at all.  When I get back to normal eating, will probably gain at least part of it back.


----------



## Sienna_98

Week ending 1/2/13 = YES

Candy, that's an amazing accomplishment!!!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations SSantore, Tripp,  Sienna, and Geoff. SSantore, get well soon!

Week ending 1/7/2013:
Annalog: Yes
DH: No

While I ate everything I wanted on vacation, I also caught a cold and lost my appetite. The result: I now weigh over 11 pounds less than DH. One final piece of vacation fudge left to eat. No guilt!


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 1/12/2013:
Annalog: Yes
DH: Unknown 

It turns out that we caught the flu while on vacation, not colds. We are both nearly well again so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Tripp

Annalog said:


> Week ending 1/12/2013:
> Annalog: Yes
> DH: Unknown
> 
> It turns out that we caught the flu while on vacation, not colds. We are both nearly well again so it wasn't too bad.


Glad to hear you are feeling better. From what I have been hearing, the flu this year is nasty.

My week: NO  But fresh start... Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Tripp!

DH finally stepped on the scale. YES!


----------



## Sienna_98

Creeping ever closer to my half-way mark... 

Week ending 1/9 = YES!


----------



## Sienna_98

I hope everyone is feeling better.  I've been popping extra Vitamin C & D in hopes of staving off the germs!


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, I lost a couple pounds and am now 206.....working my way down to 190.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 1/19/2013:
Annalog: No by the scale but Yes by the trend line 
DH: Yes

We are both over the flu.


----------



## Tripp

Good to hear that Anna is over the flu and Geoff lost.

My week ending: Yes


----------



## Sienna_98

Keeping up the positive momentum!

Week ending 01/16/2013: YES

Hit the halfway mark right on the nose.


----------



## CandyTX

Just an update - I hope it's okay if I check in from time to time. Trust me, it's getting HARD these days and I'm fighting for every ounce I lose.

So, while I stall every couple of weeks, I'm averaging right at one pound per week of loss. I also reached a HUGE milestone. I am leaving for a retreat in a week and a half and I really wanted to be under 165 for it. And I did it! I'm under 164, in fact! So that's 211 pounds loss since my vertical sleeve surgery 20 months ago. I'm shocked I'm still losing at a good clip, my doctor told me I'd likely slow down to a pound per month at this point because I started out so large. Ha! I think that just made me try harder. My primary doctor has said she'd be happy if I didn't lose another pound, but the reality is that I won't. That's like getting to the end of a really great book and stopping reading it once at 95% or something! Nope. I wanna go all the way!


VSG - 20 months, 211 pounds by CandyTX, on Flickr

I also got a "Non Scale Victory" this week - I was able to purchase my VERY first MEDIUM t-shirt off-the-rack! The t-shirt in my before photo is a 6X! (heh, I couldn't resist this one - DORK!)


VSG - 20 months, 211 pounds by CandyTX, on Flickr

So, I'm doing well. Right now, I hope to continue to lose down to 150 and then see how I feel. I'll likely look into a plastic surgery consult at that time as well. I'm scared to death of more surgery. I'd never had any before my weight loss surgery and then 10 months later I had that nasty neck fusion. I'm not really looking forward to it, but something will need to be done.

Just 9 more pounds until I'm no longer overweight and obtain a "normal" BMI. I wear a size 12/14 pants and medium top. I started in 6X top and 34 pants. My wedding dress 20 years ago was a 22! My life is so amazing, the weight loss is awesome, but the mental health work I have done has made an amazing difference.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

CandyTX said:


> "...I hope it's okay if I check in from time to time..."


Oh Candy, please stop by more than just time to time. Your success story is such an inspiration.
Congratulations and Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Annalog

CandyTX said:


> ... I hope it's okay if I check in from time to time. ...


Candy, I agree with NapCat; it is definitely okay and you are an inspiration!

Wow! Only 9 pounds from a "normal" BMI. Congratulations!!!

I am still a couple pounds away from my BMI changing from the obese range to "only" overweight.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 1/27/2013:
Annalog: No
DH: Unknown

I have been losing at a rate of 1/2 pound a week during the past couple weeks. Since I have been sick with flu followed by a cold with a bad cough, I have been focusing on getting well instead. Now my cold seems to be gone and I hope the cough will be gone soon.


----------



## Sienna_98

Congratulations to everyone for continuing to lose.

Candy, you are an inspiration and I look forward to your posts.  Keep us in the loop.


----------



## SSantore

I'm finally over my bad cold.  At least I only have a slight cloudyness in my left ear and my monster sore throat has been gone for several days.  The Texas germs I picked up were BIG ones.  

Well, I had lost a couple of pounds just before Christmas, so I had a bit of room to play with.  I gained them back with all the Christmas cookies I ate.  Then when I was so sick, I hardly ate anything for a few days and dropped seven pounds.  I knew that wouldn't last when I started eating again.  Sure enough I gained back five of the seven, but then I've have dropped two of those, so my weight is now three pounds less than before Christmas.  

Total of 35 pounds lost.  My year is coming up in April and I can see that I won't have lost the 50 pounds that I was aiming for, but as long as I keep losing, I'll be satisfied.  Hopefully by the end of summer I'll be able to lose the other 15 pounds.

Hope you get well soon, Anna.

Candy, you look great!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to everyone!

Week ending 2/3/2013:
Annalog: Yes!
DH: Unknown

One more pound to lose to a BMI less than 30.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 2/9/2013:
Annalog: No
DH: Unknown

Still one more pound to lose to a BMI less than 30.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 2/16/2013:
Annalog: NO 
DH: Unknown

Now almost four pounds to lose to a BMI less than 30. The past couple months has been tougher for me due to flu, a cold, and not much energy. This past week I had my annual physical. My doctor was very happy with my weight loss but not so happy with some of the blood test results. It appears that I may be developing thyroid problems. I had some additional blood tests and have a follow up appointment next week. The good news is that nearly everything else looks good so far and that hypothyroidism, if that is what the additional tests indicate, is usually easily treatable, especially as it appears to have been caught fairly early. It might also just be a temporary blip in results and nothing to worry about. I should know Thursday.


----------



## CandyTX

SO close, Anna! That puts you at "overweight" instead of obese too. 

A week ago, I spent a week in Orlando, it was SO MUCH fun. It was a business retreat, but I escaped for a day to go roller coaster hopping at the parks with one of my best friends. I had never ridden them before and I LOVED IT and I fit EVERYWHERE! I came back with a six pound gain, but I've gotten 4 off the past week. Lots of salt and carbs. So, 2 more to get back to where I was and then 9 more to get to a "regular" BMI. Feels so weird because I started with a 60.5 BMI and am now 26.4

These last 2 pounds have been TOUGH. It's been a daily, hourly fight. I'll win... because I damn well insist on it.


----------



## Annalog

CandyTX said:


> ...
> A week ago, I spent a week in Orlando, it was SO MUCH fun. ...


Wonderful!!!


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 2/26/2013:
Annalog: Yes but only because I lost 2 of the 4 pounds gained recently.
DH: Yes

Now just two pounds to lose to a BMI less than 30.  EKG at my doctor's office on Thursday was the best for me in several years.  Not so great was that the test results showed that I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis, a condition where the body creates antibodies to attack its own thyroid. Treatment is thyroid replacement meds. I am also cutting gluten out of my diet as some studies show that the gluten protein apparently looks like thyroid to the body and causes an increase in thyroid antibodies. 

Hopefully knowing this will help me get back to losing a pound a week.


----------



## Sienna_98

I'm overdue for a weigh in, so no report yet.  

Annalog, I hope that the meds work well for you, both to treat the condition and make your weight loss easier!  Well done on the EKG.


----------



## CandyTX

So, I am 1 pound under my lowest, so I got my pound this week.

13.5 more to go to goal...
212.5 total loss


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Oh Dear !! Confessions of a BADDDDDD CATTTTT....

As some of you know, I have just spent three months on the road working for FEMA in New Jersey (SANDY). I have strictly adhered to the PAW CLUB Charter of no weigh-ins/no guilt while traveling. DUH !!

FEMA has a tradition known as the "FEMA-FIFTEEN"....meaning most of us gain 15 pounds during a deployment.....well, I exceeded expectations...sigh










So here I am nearly starting over again....


----------



## Annalog

Sienna, thank you.  It has only been a week on the meds (half dose for the first two or three weeks) but I seem to have more energy and I am losing weight again. 

Candy,  congratulations! You are an inspiration!

NapCat, you are NOT a bad cat! Hopefully some of the gain was muscle. The following is a long version of "I bet it will come off faster than it went on!"

Are you tracking your body fat percentage? A couple years ago I bought  device for about $10 that measures body fat using the electrical conductivity between my two hands. It might not be as accurate as the scales that do the same thing but it is certainly a lot less expensive and a lot more portable. (It is a little bigger than a deck of cards.) I check mine every couple weeks, when I remember, and my numbers have been improving at about the same rate as my weight. I mainly use it to check that I am losing fat and not muscle.

Even if none of it was muscle, hopefully it will come back off faster than it went on. It seems to for me, especially when some of the added weight is water and "solids". Changes in salt intake can mean about 5 pounds difference in my weight. Since you were probably eating out a lot more than usual, I would not be surprised if a good percentage of the "FEMA-FIFTEEN" is water.

Glad you are back home and working in your garden!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> NapCat, you are NOT a bad cat!
> 
> Glad you are back home and working in your garden!


Thanks for the encouragement Anna. (...and that is what the Paw Club is all about, really). I agree, it will come off again. While I was working, I was always on the go, but mostly in an office, in a car or in a meeting. Home has 30 acres that I wander around (with lots of untidy gardens that need tending) and I will be back at the Park Service doing my Ranger duties soon. I also have joined at Health Center that caters to Seniors. I am looking forward to weekly visits for some easy geriatric exercises....they also have a Tai Chi class for Seniors which I have wanted to take for a long time, not only for the stretching exercise, but for the spiritual aspects also. I figure if I do that regime BEFORE grocery shopping, maybe I will buy healthy foods instead of the sweets.

Meanwhile, though....as I was gone for the holidays.....it will be "THANKSMAS" at the Lighthouse Ranch this weekend. Open House with lots of food and presents !!










.....GIGGLE...SILLY CAT


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Glad to see everyone having fun in this group. Hope you enjoy the one below.

"Food has replaced sex in my life. Now I can't even get into my own pants"...lol


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> ...
> Meanwhile, though....as I was gone for the holidays.....it will be "THANKSMAS" at the Lighthouse Ranch this weekend. Open House with lots of food and presents !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....GIGGLE...SILLY CAT


Happy Thanksmas Day!

SMART CAT!!! You know what is important in life!


----------



## Tripp

So, it has been awhile since I have checked in.  I have been flirting with the same 2 lbs. for the last 6 weeks, so I am officially at a plateau.  I weighed in today and had a 1 lb gain.  

I know why, so I am back to working the program like it is week 1.  My goal is to get 1 to 1 1/2 lbs off this week.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Annalog

Luck, Tripp!


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 3/3/2013:
Annalog:No
DH: Unknown

Short week to get back on a weekend schedule.


----------



## SSantore

Well, for the past two weeks I have lost and gained the same two pounds at least three times.  Discouraging.  BUT, I will overcome!  I dropped into some bad habits during the weeks I was sick and am now working on eliminating them.  It looks like it's working.  I'll let you know by Friday.


----------



## CandyTX

So, I spent the weekend at the Riverwalk in San Antonio and at Six Flags (riding ALL the rides!). I drank a LOT of margaritas (they make 'em big down there!) and ate a bunch of crap so I was prepared for a gain this week.

Surprise surprise! I lost a pound! Woot Woot! I guess all that walking counteracted my 20th anniversary celebration trip. I'll take it! So, 214 lost total. 11 more to go.


Six Flags 20th Anniversary Trip 2 by CandyTX, on Flickr


Six Flags 20th Anniversary Trip by CandyTX, on Flickr


----------



## Tripp

Candy,  congratulations on the weight loss and especially your anniversary.  20 years is outstanding!

I am doing well this week so far.  I am really in the zone.  I will know if I succeed on Saturday.

(Thanks for the "luck" Anna).


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Candy!!!

Wishing you more "luck", Tripp!!! 

I seem to be in one of those times when my weight goes up and down within a couple pound range. I have also been craving food at odd times and suspect that my body is trying to adjust to the new thyroid meds and change in timing of my blood pressure medication. While I might not be losing weight, I am very happy that my body is stable at a weight more than 30 pounds less than my weight this time last year.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

No progress on week one at home.....sigh


----------



## FranceBarnaby

I worked out one summer to an extreme. I lost a few lbs but mostly maintained. Problem was that when I stopped running and walking 5 miles, I was still eating like I was running 5 miles a day. I gained 10 lbs. I think moderate changes, mostly do diet, is the way to go.


----------



## Tripp

Nap Cat, sorry to hear about your struggles...but the cat picture makes me laugh.  

So, my week, success!!!  The "Luck" helped.  Thanks Anna.  I am down 2 pounds.  I am going to follow the same plan again for this week.  I am about 3 or 4 pounds away from losing 20% of my body weight and that is my next goal.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I have managed to drop ~4 pounds since returning home....

More importantly, My Park Service Uniform fits......whew !!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> I have managed to drop ~4 pounds since returning home....
> 
> More importantly, My Park Service Uniform fits......whew !!


Congratulations, NapCat!!

Past two weeks ending 3/17/2013:
Annalog:No
DH: Unknown

I went above my trend line but am on a downward trend again. 5 pounds to a BMI < 30. I am still happy that my new stable weight is 30+ pounds below the lowest part of my old stable range.  Also I am noticing an improvement in my energy levels after about a week on the full dosage of my thyroid meds. I was able to dig several wheelbarrow loads of dirt from the foundation of my greenhouse-to-be and dump the dirt at a location more than halfway across the acre where DH was laying pavers. I did not get tired at all!


----------



## CandyTX

WooHoo! Way to go, you!

Since my last update, I dropped 2 more pounds, so that's 2 pounds in 2 weeks. In reality, I've been stuck at 159 for the past week and a half, after dropping 2 pounds quickly. That seems to be my pattern and I'm okay with it.

216 lost, 9 to go.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Candy! 

For me this is going to be another NO week. I am glad that I did not gain a few pounds with the way I have been eating.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah it is a NO for me too.
I am not complaining because I have lost a lot of the weight that I wanted to.
But I do have another 10 or so that I would like to lose.
And I am just being stable.....like I said no complaints there.
But I am so impressed with Candy's success.


----------



## Tripp

Over the last two weeks, it is a yes for me...about 1 1/2 pounds total.  Today I got to a 40 pound total loss.  I have about 35 to 40 more to lose.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Tripp! 

For the week ending 3/31/2013:
Anna: YES! 
DH: Unknown

I have been eating gluten free again since Tuesday lunchtime. (It would have been since Monday morning but DH forgot and brought me a breakfast burrito.  ) My test results for celiac came back on Monday as Negative so I do not have celiac.  However I am still cutting wheat and gluten out of my diet as it seems to affect me in other ways, mostly related to inflammation. It may be a coincidence but my weight stopped going up and started dropping after I cut out gluten again. Only a pound and a half until I pass my early February low.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in ending 4/5/2013  YES

Senior Dimensions pays for a gym membership and there is a very nice, well equipped, senior oriented one in my nearest town.
I have always been fascinated with Tai Chi and took the beginner class for Seniors..










...fun, but we all look like a bunch of withered weeds blowing in the wind ! Ha ! The plan is to spend a couple of hours there before my weekly grocery shopping trip. Hopefully I will then buy healthy foods in lieu of the tasty sugar laden goodies.......sigh


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, NapCat! 

I hope I can also say YES by the end of the weekend. So close but not yet there.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 4/7/2013:
Anna: Yes!
DH: No

Just barely made it.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have been losing and gaining back the same pound for quite a while now.
So No for me.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh-in ending 4/11/2013 YES

Made it through my second visit at the gym and Tai Chi Class


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 4/13/13:
Anna: No
DH: Unknown

While I have been relatively stable, at least weight-wise, since early February, I did buy a couple cargo pants today one size (34x30) smaller than the size that I am currently wearing for work (36x30).

I have started training for a 1/2 marathon because my daughter asked if I would run in the Tinkerbell Half Marathon with her. Neither of us are runners and the time limit for the 13.1 mile race is 3:30 for a pace of 16 minutes per mile. We are following the Jeff Galloway run/walk/run training plan but starting early as the plan is for 20 weeks but the race is not until January. I was supposed to do a 3 mile run today but I will do it tomorrow instead because DH and I went out for breakfast to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary.  

I had already signed up for the Run with the Roosters 5 mile race held in mid July (pre dawn start to beat the heat); my goal this year is to get a medal for my age category and not come in last. (The first time I walked this race I won a medal for last place.  )


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Long time - no posts. At the beginning of the year, DH & I purchased the Fitbit Zip and have them syncing with the MyFitnessPal app. He, of course, has lost 10% of his weight (about 20 lbs). I have only lost about 6.  But it does appear that I have lost about an inch in my waist and hips.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Liz!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I guess it is time to report on the "bad" part of losing weight.
In the last 2 years I have lost 50 pounds - 5 inches in the waist and 1.5 in the neck.
So suits don't quite fit anymore.
Am now again a 46 Regular.
Last suits I bought were 50 Long - nothing can be done with them - will donate to charity.
Some were 48 Long - will require a fair amount of alterations - but can keep them.
Some others were 48 Regular and will require a little less alterations - can also keep them.
It has been so long from when I was last 46 Regular that I have worn out/given away all the old ones.

So while I have taken 4 suits in to be "fixed" and must give away 5 others, I have treated myself to two new ones.  I work in suits, so they are a necessity.  And one tries to look ok.


----------



## Sandpiper

I never posted here before.  Since this thread was started, May 31, 2011, I've lost 25 lbs.  It started June 18, 2011.  That day I brought home Burke, my then 9 week old Border Terrier.  Got him home after 75 mile drive . . . what do I do with him?  For the first few months I was so stressed over him, 25 lbs dropped off.  I missed plenty of lunches at first.  (Looking back, being so stressed was silly.  But it took the weight off.  )  When I retired early in 2002, I weighed 145 lbs.  Over the next nine years I put on 10 lbs.  Then Burke came.  I lost 25 lbs.  So I now weigh 15 lbs. less than I did for years when I was working.  I pretty much live in jeans.  I'm 5'11".  (Used to be 6'.  I'm getting old.  I'm shrinking.  )  Had a hard time finding the right size / fit of jeans.  Eddie B jeans for winter.  J Jill jeans for summer.  I AM keeping the weight off.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Saw my doctor this morning. She is quite pleased with even that wee bit that I have lost. It has already helped lower my blood pressure. I said it was the meds, she said it was both.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to Geoff, Sandpiper, and Liz!


----------



## Tripp

It is official, I am plateaued.  I have been losing, gaining, losing, gaining and the overall effect is a gradual gain. (I am gaining a bit more than losing).  I am going to try to get back to basics.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Annalog

For the weeks ending 4/28/13:
Anna: No
DH: Unknown

Still a few pounds heavier than the obese / overweight boundary for my height. At least my weight is relatively stable.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Well, I am on the road and living out of suitcase again....










Once again FEMA has sent me to the world of wonderful Deli Food, International Restaurants and Fine Bakeries (New Jersey Coast).

I am trying to do better this time, but......


----------



## Steph H

I've pretty much given up, and as a result gained several very much unwanted pounds. I really need to start again. *sigh*

Hey NapCat, I ran across you on my other home away from home, Cloudy Nights.  I'm an admin there. Cool photo you posted from your last NJ-area trip in the photo contest.    Be careful up there again!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Steph H said:


> Hey NapCat, I ran across you on my other home away from home, Cloudy Nights.  I'm an admin there. Cool photo you posted from your last NJ-area trip in the photo contest.  Be careful up there again!


Too Kool !!










Sure miss my crystal clear desert nights....


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 5/5/2013:
Annalog: No
DH: No

I started a beginning runner 1/2 marathon training program at the beginning of last month. I have gained a couple pounds but my % fat, which has been closely tracking my weight, has stayed stable. Hopefully this means I am building more muscle.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I keep working on that same pound - so no.


----------



## Sienna_98

Plateaued for a few weeks, but finally lost a pound in a week.

So for Week ending 5/02/2013 - YES

Finally crossed the 50lb threshold! Two-thirds of the way there.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Way to go, Sienna!


----------



## Annalog

Great work, Sienna!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

FEMA zapped 'da Cat back to New Jersey, but this time I am trying to avoid the fatal "FEMA-15". (The expected amount of weight gain during a deployment). Been eating well and doing a great deal of walking while working in the field. Hopefully I will do better on this trip.










Congrats to all on progress and especially to Geoff for beating that same pound to death !!!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, that photo of you at work is wonderful. Keep up the great work.

Thanks also for the reminder that those of us on plateaus ARE making progress. We are teaching our bodies to be stable at a lower weight.


----------



## Sienna_98

Thanks for all the good wishes.  It's definitely difficult when you are doing all the right things and the scale won't budge.  Need lots of patience and faith that it will eventually move in the right direction.  

Good luck NapCat.  Sounds like you have a good plan for defeating the FEMA-15!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I think it's about time for us to enjoy food that is good for us and not worry about the scale....Wish it was that easy..lol


----------



## Tripp

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I think it's about time for us to enjoy food that is good for us and not worry about the scale....Wish it was that easy..lol


I agree with you and that is my eventual goal.  But my reality is that I will always have to worry about the scale.  Having said that, eating healthier has become a big part of my journey.

After Memorial weekend, I will have been on this latest weight loss trip for a year and am about 40 pounds lighter with 40 pounds to go. As a serial dieter, I have lost weight before, but this time I am working on more than the perfect weight or the perfect dress size. For the first time in my life I am following a regular fitness routine and have surprised myself at how much I like it. I definitely can tell that it makes me feel better.

I will lose the second 40 pounds and will get to my healthy weight. I have done that before and proved to myself that I can do it. When I get there, the hard work will really start...keeping that healthy weight for the rest of my life. I have never figured out how to do that and I don't kid myself that it will be easy.

Thanks for letting me reflect on this. I am now invigorated to break this plateau I am in and glad to have all of you to share my journey with.


----------



## Annalog

Tripp, your reflections make sense to me, especially as a way to maintain your weight at increasingly healthy stages. 

I have also lost about half of what I need to lose to be at what I consider to be my ideal healthy weight. At the end of May it will be a year since I started losing weight. I am also focusing on eating healthy and becoming fit without worrying too much about what the scale says. However, I was not a serial dieter; instead I put on a few pounds every year for 30 years. I have also been surprised at how much I am enjoying the run/walk/run training program my daughter and I started 4 weeks ago.

Currently my favorite healthy food to enjoy: baby organic carrots dipped in hummus with roasted garlic and olive oil. Yummm!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh-in ending 5/26/2013  YES










I am delighted to report that after 5 weeks on the road, I actually lost a few pounds. Now if I can just keep the trend going.....


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, NapCat! Great work!


----------



## SSantore

Wow, I've missed so many posts.  For some reason, I stopped getting email notices of new comments.

Well, a year has passed and I did not lose my 50 pounds.  I did lose 35.  However, the past several months I've been gaining and losing the same 2-3 pounds over and over. That's bad.  Finally the other day I went clothes shopping and bought two new pairs of jeans, just slightly snug and two tops that are a nice fit.  They are two sizes smaller than I started with last year, so that is good.  I am determined to lose the other 15 pounds of my 50--would actually like to lose 20 more.  I'll never be stick-thin, (and probably never again be what I was in my twenties and thirties) so I won't set unrealistic goals.  At least now I am just over-weight and not obese. Hopefully all the gardening work I've been doing lately and will continue to do this summer will  help me jump start my new beginnings.  So that's my goal now, 15-20 pounds by the end of this year.


----------



## Annalog

Sounds like a good goal to me, SSantore.

For the past four months my weight has stayed in the 5 pound range just above the overweight / obese border for my height. I WILL  cross that boundary. 

Today is exactly one year since I was laid off from the job where I had worked for 25 years. I am over 30 pounds lighter and much fitter.


----------



## Tripp

First of all, congratulations NapCat.  

Anna and SSantore, I totally relate.  This weekend is one year since I started my weight loss journey.  I am 40 pounds lighter, but still have 40+ more to lose.  I went from obese to not as obese.  And I too have been flirting with the same 2 pounds up and down.  However, this week I got my mojo back and feel like I am back in the same zone as I was when I started.  And the scale showed it.  I am down 1.8 pounds.  

This is so totally a journey and I am finally beginning to clue into that.  So, never give up.  I am going to keep up with this post, continue to attend Weight Watchers meetings and take care of myself.  We will ALL be successful!

Just sayin'


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Liz for week ending 5 June - .5 lb lost


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Liz for week ending 13 June - yes! (1.4 lost)

A co-worker said her doctor had told her that her vitamin D was low and to start taking a supplement. One of the benefits is weight loss. I've been taking it for about a month. Don't know if it is the D, but I'll take it!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Congratulations Liz !

...and thanks for that interesting tip on Vitamin D.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 6/15/2013: No

I gained almost 5 pounds in 6 days; not good. I was hoping it was the batteries in my WiiFit but they show as full. Back to careful tracking to pinpoint where it came from.


----------



## SSantore

Oh, Anna,  I feel for you.  I haven't been able to jump start my renewed weight loss either and am on the "gainback" of the same 2-3 pounds that I have been working on for so long.  Stay in there.  We can do it!


----------



## Tripp

So, the week before last I amped up my exercise and finally started tracking my food again.  So, I assumed I would have a weight loss last Saturday.  Nope, instead I gained 3 pounds.   The WW weigh in lady (don't know what they are called) asked me if I was eating my extra allowed points.  I wasn't cause I don't do that normally.  She told me that when exercise is increased, the body may think it will starve if you don't eat enough.  She told me to eat more.  So this week I ate about a third of the extra weekly points allowed and kept the increased exercise the same.  I lost .8 of a pound.  Better than gaining I guess.  Maybe I am gaining muscle weight...yeah, I'll go with that.  

And I cannot seem to get past this same weight I am at either.  One step forward and one and a half back.


----------



## Sienna_98

If it helps I've been on WW for about 10 months.  I always see a gain when I increase my exercise.  The gain usually lasts a couple of weeks before my body adjusts and then I start losing again.  Just part of the process I guess.  Now that I know to expect it, it's not the shock it was the first time.


----------



## Tripp

Thanks Sienna.  It helps to hear that.  I plan to persist but it helps to know this is normal.


----------



## CandyTX

Gosh, it's been months since I checked in here. So much has happened. I was writing about my weight loss in my blog earlier today and it reminded me that I've been remiss in checking in here. So much has happened. I said that already, didn't I? Many of you know I had an emergency neck fusion surgery last year over Easter. A couple of months ago I started having back and leg pain and after exhausting other treatments, I will be having a double lumbar fusion on July 31st. I've got mixed feelings, but I've kind of retreated into my own little world. Anyway, that's my "excuse" as it is.

So, I was blogging today because it's the 2nd anniversary of my weight loss surgery. You can see all my rambling at http://beauchampfamily.com, but I wanted to come here and offer up some inspirational photos for those that want it. I cannot believe that I'm posting a photo of me in a swimsuit. Much less in one 2 years ago AND today. My body isn't perfect, but it's mine. Anyway... I hope this okay, but here ya go:

Swimsuit - dear god. I honestly never felt that large, but there ya go... the 2nd one was taken this morning.

2 year Comparison - Side View by CandyTX, on Flickr

This shirt is from a good friend of mine. It's Gucci. GUCCI. Me! She gifted it to me as a goal shirt 

2 year Comparison - Face by CandyTX, on Flickr

This is me a few days ago in my first "girl cut" shirt. Size large (I wear a size medium in the regular cut). I've ALWAYS wanted this shirt, but they don't carry it in 6X 

Heh, new t-shirt from #thinkgeek by CandyTX, on Flickr

This is a few months ago (and about seven pounds, not much difference really). The first time I'd worn a real dress in a long time. And that's my amazing hubby of 20 years, who took me out to an amazing meal and has always made me feel like the most beautiful woman in the world. I love this dress and I love the way it makes me feel.

Night out by CandyTX, on Flickr

It's definitely a journey, a marathon (not a sprint). I will always have to watch what I eat and be mindful of the scale. But, it's worth it.

Anyway, I hope this was okay to post. I always feel weird "showing off" but I know when I was in thick of it, it helped to see those that had made it. Love and miss you guys! xoxo


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

CONGRATS!!!!!!! You look beautiful! Before and after photos are so inspirational, especially when they are as successful as yours. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tripp

Great pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  Your weight loss journey is amazing and inspiring.  I especially liked your picture of you and your husband.  So sweet.


----------



## crebel

Congratulations, Candy.  You certainly should "show off" and the pictures are very inspirational.  How particularly wonderful that your fantastic husband knew you were as beautiful then as you are now, but I am sure he is extra happy to have a healthier, beautiful you.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Thanks for sharing your success story with us Candy !!


----------



## SSantore

Candy, you look great!  Oh, to be 152 again.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Candy!


Tripp said:


> Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. Your weight loss journey is amazing and inspiring. I especially liked your picture of you and your husband. So sweet.


I agree! The photo with your husband is also my favorite.


----------



## Tripp

Ack, I gained this week....a lot.  I am so discouraged cause I have been working out pretty hard core.  Maybe I am overdoing it or just can't get the exercise and eating ratio down.  So, today I am going to take a walk with my DH and the dogs and will exercise a little more moderately the rest of the week. That will tell me if I need to incorporate the exercise more gradually.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I hasn't noticed this thread before, but I've been trying to lose 1 lb per week for about a month and a half. I started at around 141 lbs and I'm down to 135. My goal is 105-110. So far, so good, but I'll try checking in here weekly.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

◄ Jess ► said:


> I hasn't noticed this thread before...I'll try checking in here weekly.


Welcome Jess

This is a lighthearted group sharing encouragement to lose a pound a week......sounds easy, but.....
We look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Tripp

I will second the welcome, Jess. And congrats on your progress. My week, YES!. I lost all of the weight I gained last week and I lost 2.6 more. Yay, me! Finally I am going in the right direction.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Just got back from my family reunion. I am not looking forward to the scale.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

My fitbit sends me a weekly update on Tuesdays, so I think that's when I'll update here. In the past week, I lost 1.8 pounds, yay! I walked an average of 4.42 miles each day, which was a bit more than usual, so I think that helped.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome and congratulations, Jess!

Congratulations, Tripp!


----------



## geoffthomas

Welcome Jess.
We also have a thread for fitbit, if that interests you.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 13 July 2013:
Annalog: Yes 
DH: Yes 

I have gained 9 pounds from the beginning of February (a month before I was diagnosed with low thyroid). I am hoping that I have finally stopped the upward trend and started a new downward trend. This has put DH closer on the scale but I still weigh a couple pounds less than he does. 

I am running in the 5 mile Run with the Roosters race tomorrow which starts just after 5 AM at first light. That may be when people think roosters crow but I know that they start a couple hours earlier and continue until sunset.    

I have always walked in the races before. The first time I was in this race I won a medal for coming in LAST. This time I hope to run at least a third of the time by alternating running and walking. My goal is a 16 minute/mile pace or better as that is the pace I will need to maintain in the Tinkerbell Half Marathon in January. My daughter and I signed up the first day enrollment was open and my youngest sister signed up the second day when it was 95% full. I am excited that the three of us will be there and running. DH, the granddaughters, and some of my sister's family will be cheering us on.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> "...I am running in the 5 mile Run with the Roosters race tomorrow..."


Congratulations !! Not only only on the lost pounds, but for the increased energy...

I bet you will run the feathers off those Roosters !!


----------



## CandyTX

So, I just wanted to stop in again. Today, I reached my weight loss goal. I've lost 225+ pounds... 2 years and 23 days after my surgery. Life is amazing. I did blog about it if anyone wants to see http://beauchampfamily.com

Thank you for being here and for all the support.

You CAN do it, folks! xoxoxo


----------



## Annalog

http://www.flickr.com/photos/everyoneruns/9286896153/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/everyoneruns/9287637920/

I ran (run/walk) in the Run with the Roosters race this morning and did NOT finish last! I was number 400 out of 417 listed on the results page. My time was 1:23:31 for the five miles for a pace of 16:42.2. I got carried away at the beginning and ran much too quickly. This hurt my time as I then had to walk a lot to get my breath back. I think I ran the first two miles in 36:25 for a pace of 18:13 so I must have gotten faster for the last two miles. (Mile 3 was my slowest as it was mostly uphill.) My sister finished about 12 minutes before I did.  As the second photo shows, we did start warm-up exercises before sunrise. The race started before we could see the sun but after we could see the road. 

This is definitely an improvement over July 2010 when I finished last (277) with a time of 1:44:12 (almost 4 minutes slower than the slowest person today) and a pace of 20:50.4. Even last year, only two people finished after I did (1:34:46 for a pace of 18:57.1).


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Candy!


----------



## Annalog

Anna: No but stable
DH: YES!

DH once again weighs less than I do (by 1.1 pounds). We had doctor's appointments yesterday for fairly trivial issues and had matching weight, blood pressure, and pulse rate measurements.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's latest weigh-ins: YES NO YES NO YES NO

I have a horrible water weight see-saw going.










Every day, I work outside in the heat for several hours, losing 3-4 pounds, BUT...then the "reward syndrome" kicks in....and I celebrate with waffles and a nap; gaining back a couple of pounds. Sigh


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, the "reward syndrome" may be part of my problem as well. After one of my run/walk training sessions, I am extra hungry and thirsty. I justify the extra frozen fruit and granola bar since I have been running. I need to go back to logging everything I eat. I tend to log breakfast and then skip entering the food for the rest of the day.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am with anna.  I think I need to go back to logging everything I eat.
Because I am stuck.  And I am now "running" 15 minutes at 4.5 mph then 10mins walking at 4mph, and the elliptical and the weights. Five days a week.  But my weight stays the same.  I must be eating too large of a portion when I eat.  So back to the drawing board.


----------



## Annalog

Update for the week ending 11 August 2013:
Anna: I weigh less than DH but still not down to my February weight.
DH: Yes. Less than half a pound more than Anna.


----------



## Tripp

I am with Anna and Geoff.  On my second day of logging my intake.  Hopefully I will stop the aggravating see-saw I am in right now.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

I haven't been very good at tracking my weight week by week, but I did make my mini-goal for my official weigh-in (tracked by my health insurance). It was close though! I had to get 130 or less and weighed in at 129.5. That's 13.5 pounds lost in 11 weeks, and 20ish more pounds to go.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have got the running up to 26 minutes at 4.5 mph.  And the rest of the stuff.
But the weight still stays the same.  I am trying real hard to eat less.  But every now and then I have a meal that blows it.


just sayin......


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

woot! Lost the 3 pounds I gained back plus 1.1!! I haven't been able to fix exercising back in yet though. The 2 new kittens give me no peace. I suppose they keep me active enough for now.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh-in 9/3/2013: YES










It is Monsoon season in the desert which brings humidity we are not used to.....I have been doing heavy outdoor work and actually dropped 12 pounds in a week. Of course it is all water weight and will not stay off. None the less, it is neat to see the lowest number my scale has shown in years !! giggle


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, NapCat! Here's hoping some of it isn't water weight!

It has been too hot and humid on my days off to work (or run) outside. However it is starting to be a bit cooler in the mornings and evenings.

For recent weeks ending today: No
I have been struggling to stop gaining weight. This has been a problem for me since early this year. My weight is still bouncing around in a range of about 12 pounds. The good news is that I think my thyroid medication level is now correct, I have energy, I am eating properly most of the time, and I still weigh less than DH (even if only by a pound or so).


----------



## Tripp

Well last week I had 1.8 pound gain (I was back in MN visiting family and ate way too much   )  But this week I lost 2.8 pounds.    

I am officially over half way to my goal weight.  I want to lose approximately 35 more pounds...I will know the final goal when I get closer.  

My plN for this week is to try and watch what I eat after work. I am struggling with snacking right now.  Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Tripp

My weigh in results for this week: YES!

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Tripp!!!

Update for the week ending 22 September 2013:
Anna: Yes (if only counting recent values). I still need to lose 10 more to get back to my February low but I weigh 5 pounds less than DH. 
DH: No

I am back to training again for "running" in run/walk races after a 5 week break (unintended).  I will be in a 5.2 mile race in Catalina State Park next Sunday (lots of hills and stairs) and a half marathon 10 November. I need to increase my pace to 17:10 min/mile in order to complete the half marathon by the time limit of 3:45. Today my pace was 18:05 for a 4.14 mile run.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's weigh-in ending 10/7/2013 YES


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, NapCat!

For the week ending 12 Oct 2013:
Anna: No
DH: Yes


----------



## Tripp

Congrats NapCat!

Anna, condolences.  I am the same this week, a small gain.  Next week will be better.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 19 Oct 2013:
Anna: No but not gaining either 
DH: Unknown


----------



## Tripp

For me for the week ending 10/19: no gain, no loss...


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, I finally got my weight down to 200 and am keeping it there.
The last 10 pound increment was really hard.  
I am a 6 footer so that is not a bad weight - actually do have large bones.
So I have now lost 50 pounds, over 5 inches in the waist and over 1.5 inches in the neck.  
I now "run" at 4.6 mph for over 30 minutes/5 days a week. Plus other exercise.
I am going to target 190, just for the heck of it.  And to make it easier to hold the line where I am already.  This has been hard and I know that maintaining will still be hard in the future. But worth it.
Thanks for all the encouragement.  I will keep posting here because I know that I will gain a few, loose a few.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Geoff! Great work and great plan.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

What a fantastic update, Geoff !! Well Done ! I have been flirting with that magic 200# mark for longer than I care to admit.

Keep up the good work !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

LAST CALL FOR 2013 WEIGH-INS

.......before the "Eating Season" is fully upon us.










I am pleased to say that in 2013 I have lost ~20 pounds which puts me in striking distance of getting under 200 in the upcoming year.










Everyone enjoy your holiday treats....and we will start with a new resolve in 2014.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

In 2013 I have lost ~10 lbs. 

Since having emergency surgery to remove my gall bladder in early Nov, I have only gotten on a scale once willingly. The other time was for my doctor appt. She told me to not worry right now about my weight, but pleased to see that I had lost 10 since a year ago. So after "Eating Season" I will go back to steadfastly monitoring everything.


----------



## Annalog

In 2013 I have gained about 5 pounds but I can now run and walk faster than I could in the past 15 years.


----------



## Tripp

I just looked at my Weight Watchers chart and saw that I lost 12 pounds in 2013.  It was a tough year for me as this 12 pounds came off slower and harder than the prior 28 from the year before.  Having said that, I am happy about it and hopefully I can get the next 30 off in 2014....  Maybe.......

Enjoy the "Eating Season" and good luck to everyone in 2014.


By the way, I just saw Geoff's post from November. CONGRATS!!!!  That is huge!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Annalog said:


> In 2013 I have gained about 5 pounds but I can now run and walk faster than I could in the past 15 years.


Anna, I admire your running that you've done. Muscle is much denser than fat, so it sounds like you were progressing in the right direction by replacing fat with muscle. especially if your waistline or other critical measurements are going down.


----------



## Annalog

The Hooded Claw said:


> Anna, I admire your running that you've done. Muscle is much denser than fat, so it sounds like you were progressing in the right direction by replacing fat with muscle. especially if your waistline or other critical measurements are going down.


Thanks! All my critical measurements are staying about the same and I am wearing the same size clothes. So I am not worried about the weight gain but I need to get the scale moving down. However that is not going to be my focus until AFTER the half marathon in January.


----------



## TexasGirl

Been soooo long since I was in the thread!

Got married. Tried to get pregnant. Failed to get pregnant. Got fixed, so no babies.

Two surgeries in a row were kinda murder on my waistline, but started a medically supervised plan and got all that off, and more. Weigh less than before the wedding now.

About 15 pounds to the goal. I could lose more, get back to where I was in my 30s, but meh. We'll see.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Well, here we are a couple of weeks into 2014 and should have finished all our holiday leftovers by now, so it is time to get back to the PAW Club.










Just a reminder that this is intended to be a lighthearted group of folks making small lifestyle changes to aid in losing weight. When we started, a pound a week seemed pretty reasonable.....for me it has been closer to a 1/2 a week...which over the years has made a significant difference in how I look and feel.



Here is the original post from May 2011:

The Lose-a-Pound-a-Week Club

I have promised my doctor (and myself) that I would lose 50 pounds over the next year&#8230;&#8230;one pound a week should be very doable.

Please join me in this "Lighthearted" venture...my approach is to take "baby steps" to change my habits. No specific diet or extreme regime&#8230; just move to healthier eating and exercise, by making a lifestyle change each week.

***************

A Pound a Week should be (pun) a piece of cake !!...remember, if you are currently eating a dozen cheesecakes a week, if you ONLY eat 6, you are going to lose a pound ! Ha !

Good Luck to All

'da Cat


----------



## NogDog

First day for me at a nearby health club, for which my generous employers (#weAreHiring) are paying the membership fees. Did 2 miles on the treadmill, showered, got back to work, grabbed a grilled chicken wrap (tomato wrap, lettuce, pepper jack cheese, bit of chipotle dressing) from the cafeteria, and made it to my 2:00 meeting only 2 minutes late.

(I started a walking campaign under the orders of my doctor this past August, and am now close to having lost 40 pounds. At this point, I expect the weight loss to slow down, but if I can do a #/week, by this time next year I should be in pretty darned good shape.  )


----------



## Annalog

Hooray, NapCat! Congratulations, NogDog!

I ended 2013 a couple pounds heavier than I started the year. On the other hand, I am still over 40 pounds lighter than at the beginning of 2012. While I did not continue to lose, my weight was stable.  I also started training in 2013 for running in a half marathon. I completed a walking one in November but did not get my running up to more than a little of each mile. I had to stop running in December after getting bronchitis and pneumonia. However, I was finally able to start running again last week and the Tinkerbell Half Marathon is two days away (Sunday morning). I am currently in California and as ready as I can be. My goal is to stay ahead of the bus that sweeps up the people who are too slow but, even if I get swept up, I will still be far ahead of what I would have been able to do in past years. 

I am back to eating properly and getting exercise so am looking forward to losing weight again this year.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's first weigh-in for 2014

I have been working a great deal; walking 3-5 miles and climbing ~400 steps/day
.....but also taking a medication that has weight _GAIN_ as a side effect....sigh










no gain/no loss


----------



## NogDog

I'm down about 5 pounds for January, so I guess that's right around a pound a week. However, if I average it out with December, it's about 0.5 pounds/week.

I'll take it.


----------



## Annalog

As of 31 January 2014:
Anna: Yes! I once again weigh less than DH. Even better, I weigh what I did last July. 
DH: Yes.

I am now training for a faster 10K time so that I can send an official race time to RunDisney before June 1 so that I qualify for an earlier corral for the half marathon in August. I am excited to be entered in the Disneyland Dumbo Double Dare (10K on Saturday followed by a half marathon the next day). ;-)

Extra incentive to lose weight: I suspect I will run faster carrying less extra weight.


----------



## NogDog

Saw my doctor today. BP was a nice 120/70, and he actually reduced one of my 2 BP meds and told me what a good little boy I've been.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, NogDog!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I am happy to report that I have lost 6 lbs over 3 weeks on Nutrisystem. Maybe after eating this for awhile, my brain will recognize what a serving size should be. I know that that is one of my major hurdles.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat's latest weigh in: Not Good

New Medication has side effect of weight gain.....its working......sigh


----------



## SSantore

Been awhile since I've been here. Was too discouraged.

In 2012 I lost 35 pounds, not my goal of 50, but a great start. In 2013 I gained back five pounds, mostly because I got back into a very bad habit--eating while reading. Since I read a lot, I ate a lot more than I needed or actually wanted. Then during the Christmas season (which goes to January 6th for us), I gained another five pounds back.

I am very happy to say that as of this morning I have *lost the five Christmas pounds. *   Now I'm going to work on losing those other five pounds, a little at a time and then get back to the original goal. How did I lose the five pounds? I lost two as soon as I stopped the Christmas goodies, but the other three stayed until I gave up eating while reading for Lent. Hopefully 40 days will be enough to break the habit of reaching for reading material every time I sit down for breakfast and lunch. (We eat our evening meal together.) I plan to keep the habit broken this time.

Good luck to everyone.

Oh, Napcat, so sorry, medication can sometimes cause more than it cures.


----------



## Tripp

It has been awhile for me to post here as well.  It has been a struggle for me and I have mostly maintained the same weight, up and down to get to the same weight.    However, I have finally lost more than the see saw I have been on and am about 2.5 lbs away from a 50 lb loss.  I am going to work hard to get there as it is my next goal and am making a commitment to everyone here in hopes that it will help me.  I will still have 25 lbs to go after that but a walk of a thousand miles and all that.... 

As for everyone else, I am glad for those who have had successes   and commiserate with those who are still struggling.    

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Annalog

It has also been a while for me. I have been bouncing around within a range and have a net gain of a few pounds since the first of the year. I am again on a downward trend.


----------



## NogDog

Annalog said:


> It has also been a while for me. I have been bouncing around within a range and have a net gain of a few pounds since the first of the year. I am again on a downward trend.


I've barely been holding steady for that last 2 months, but I'm looking forward to getting more exercise and spending less time near the temptation of the refrigerator as the weather warms up.


----------



## Annalog

Gained a couple since I last posted. I stopped running for a while due to family issues. Then I was transferred at work to a position that is mainly stationary. I have finally gotten used to the early hours. I started training day before yesterday for the Dumbo Double Dare (10K followed the next day by a half marathon) which is just less than 19 weeks away. Yesterday my pace was ~18 min/mile for my 30 min run/walk. Today it was ~16 min/mile. I credit my new napping skill with providing both the energy and motivation.


----------



## JETaylor

The stomach bug over the last few days dropped three pounds.  Not the most pleasant of ways, but hopefully I can keep it off when I get back on my feet.


----------



## Cuechick

I'm new to this thread but certainly not to the subject... I have been doing a liquid diet on and off since January losing almost 25 lbs. I then went a wall and gained back about 8, so I recommitted myself last Monday and am happy to say, I have lost 6.6 pounds this week! The plan is to drink 3 protein smoothies a day (I can also sub a protein bar for a smoothie), 2-3 healthy snacks under 200 calories and 2 low carb peanut butter cookies (these are also to help supplement the lack of fat in the smoothies)... you do this for 10 days. You can then swap out a healthy meal for one of the smoothies if you want after that...
It is actually very easy and physically satisfying... the hard part is the mental part. You do get results and I'm pretty satisfied most of the time.

I use a soy based protein powder I get at Trader Joe's, there is also a brand called Almased that I've used (and based my plan loosely on theirs) but it is expensive and I ordered it from Amazon and found the freshness of it very inconsistent...

My smoothie recipe:

6 oz aprox almond milk (vanilla or chocolate sweetened)
6 oz aprox diet ginger ale (this may sound weird but its really good!)
a mix of frozen fruit usually mango,strawberries and pineapple)
2 scoops protien powder
2 tbs clear tasteless fiber powder (get it Target)
1 tbls coconut sugar

blend in blender of some sort and drink right away, the best when very cold

sometimes I also add chia seeds and/or a little sprinkle of cinnamon or tajin (a blend of spice great on fruit)

Any who, I still have a ways to go but am just focused on the next 10lbs... which would get me down to a weight I have not hit for a few years!

Cheers!

Here is a link to the recipe for the low carb peanut butter cookies, they are very easy and really good, even if you're not on a diet!
http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2013/11/14/easiest-cookies-ever.html


----------



## JETaylor

Cuechick said:


> My smoothie recipe:
> 
> 6 oz aprox almond milk (vanilla or chocolate sweetened)
> 6 oz aprox diet ginger ale (this may sound weird but its really good!)
> a mix of frozen fruit usually mango,strawberries and pineapple)
> 2 scoops protien powder
> 2 tbs clear tasteless fiber powder (get it Target)
> 1 tbls coconut sugar
> 
> blend in blender of some sort and drink right away, the best when very cold
> 
> sometimes I also add chia seeds and/or a little sprinkle of cinnamon or tajin (a blend of spice great on fruit)


Is there a suitable sub to the coconut sugar? It sounds good until that point and I'm allergic to coconut.


----------



## Annalog

JETaylor said:


> Is there a suitable sub to the coconut sugar? It sounds good until that point and I'm allergic to coconut.


My mom often uses coconut sugar as a substitute for regular sugar or honey so I suspect that regular sugar (or honey or maple syrup depending on what you prefer) could be substituted for coconut sugar.

If I make it I would substitute regular Vernors ginger ale for the diet as I avoid artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Cuechick

You can leave the coconut sugar out, it is really plenty sweet enough with the diet soda or maybe a tsp brown sugar... coconut sugar is most like brown and I just like the taste, despite the fact that I HATE coconut!

and JETaylor you could also just use a sparkling water or tonic water, my sister does an infused type, she also is not a diet soda person. Regular soda would add a lot of calories and might make it too sweet. 

I should also add, it makes a great base for any smoothie, including the green style. I've make those minus the almond milk, a little more diet soda (or those others suggested) and adding kale and cucumber and a little less fruit... ! You can really make it to your taste, you just need some kind of liquid to make it blend properly... !


----------



## SSantore

Here's my breakfast smoothie recipe:

    One peeled banana, break it up and drop it into the blender
    1 cup of unflavored yogurt, your brand of choice (I make my own.)
    1/2 to 3/4 cup of frozen blueberries  (or any other fruit you like--I have lots of frozen blueberries from my own bushes)
    1 individual small pack organic stevia  (It comes in boxes with many packs in the box.)

Blend about 30 seconds.  Drink and enjoy.


----------



## Annalog

Week ending May 4th: No but ran 3+ miles at a pace of 16:04.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Wow lots of interesting smoothie recipes !!! And Congratulations to all who are making progress.

A few month ago, my doctor changed some of my medications and they have the side effect of _weight gain_ ! Sigh.....I immediately regained ten pounds.....but I am happy to say that I have stopped the gaining trend.....now to get to work and start losing again.


----------



## DanaG

I'm on my treadmill desk doing 1.4 miles an hour as I type this.

So, the pounds had been creeping up for the past decade, until I was horrified to see that I'd hit 174.5. I write full time, so I was getting next to no exercise. I got a Lifespan treadmill desk, and I do an hour or two a day on it. I'm trying to do more, but when I'm actually writing or plotting books, it's a little harder to concentrate while walking, so I usually use the treadmill desk while I am watching movies on TV.

I also started having protein shakes as a substitute for two meals a day.  I use Tera's Whey, because it's organic, very high standards, no heavy metals found in their product, taken from free range cows with no creepy growth hormones, etc. I use unsweetened Almond milk, throw in some fruits and vegetables, and have three shakes a day, and one organic frozen dinner, and a couple of pieces of fruit. 

So far, I have lost five and a half pounds in the last two weeks.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Welcome Dana;

And congratulations on a great start to a healthier lifestyle. The concept of this thread; "pound a week" is that by making simple, basic lifestyle changes (not diets), one should be able to drop a pound a week. Love your treadmill desk ! Perfect for an author.

Good Luck and Keep us posted !!


----------



## DanaG

Yes, my hope is that I can maintain a weight loss of about 1.5 pounds a week...for eight months. Sigh. Most of my life I weighed in the 120s.  The more sedentary I've become, the more the pounds crept up. I'm also looking to get a bicycle soon and find some good bike trails near me, but having a treadmill desk is wonderful, because whenever I'm on the internet, watching TV, etc., I'm now strolling instead of lounging.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My diet and exercise schedule is so fixed that I can't bring down even 5 pounds. I finally realized that it's the set point.  Kapalbhati breathing exercises that involve stomach are certainly helpful..


----------



## NogDog

I had dropped close to 5 pounds for the month of May, then gained most of it back this past holiday weekend (party Saturday night, birthday party Sunday, and Memorial Day cookout Monday). Will try to walk at least 3 miles a day for the rest of this week to get a good start on burning it off again.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, Dana!

NogDog, hopefully those pounds will disappear as fast as they appeared.

It has been 26 days since I weighed myself on the Wii. I was a bit worried as I have been eating badly and not getting as much exercise. No change at all, either up or down, since last time.  I am very happy to see that. I was so sure that I would have gained several pounds as my newer work pants are a little tight when I put them on. Back to eating properly and exercising. It is tougher now that my job is more stationary and the weather is hot.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am finally back on the weight losing train.
Only a pound.....but that is the goal per week, right?
Am also posting in the fitbit thread because that is how I keep track of my activity.


----------



## Annalog

Lost a pound or so the last few weeks. Also had a stressed IT band due to overuse (stupidly skipped rest days trying to catch up on missed training). Hope to start walks again tomorrow. Also started a two shake/one meal/two snacks system that my daughter likes (whey protein based, not soy). I will see how well I do with the 30 day supply that I purchased. I certainly am happy with the first two days and a morning shake has certainly simplified breakfast. 

Since I am having my regular meal at lunch, this doesn't feel like a big change. My lunches were already in the 400 - 600 calorie range which is what this system suggests for the regular meal. It was the other meals and snacks that were tempting me.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I strained my left leg by over-stretching. So no more walk and I am trying to maintain the current weight...


----------



## Annalog

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I strained my left leg by over-stretching. So no more walk and I am trying to maintain the current weight...


Hope your leg it better soon. (What is it with left legs?)

I went on my first walk today after hurting my left IT band. I did not wear the knee brace that I have been wearing for most of the past week. (I hurt my knee after the IT band problem.) No problems on the walk (1.5 miles) but I kept it slow and level.


----------



## Annalog

Lost more than a pound this week but I suspect that some of it was water weight due to the swelling in my left leg and knee being nearly gone. However, I am also at least a pound a week down from my weight before I hurt my leg. In addition, I weigh less than DH again. I am determined to keep it that way. 

Next goal: Getting to the correct side of the overweight/obese boundary. It is just a few pounds away.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I am on another long FEMA deployment (Minneaplois, MN). Most of us gain weight on deployments (good restaurants and bad fast foods). There is a slogan known as the FEMA FIFTEEN meaning to expect to gain 15 pounds while away from home. There is another myth saying the last two digits of the Disaster number is the amount you will gain.......this is DR 41*82*.....gasp !!

Truth is I have been stable for a long time and hope the change of routine will getting me losing again.

Congrats to all of you !!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat, hope the change in routine is working the way you hope.

My change to the shake system is definitely working. Part of the reason I am using this system is to stop my cravings for sugar and caffeine. Caffeine craving is gone and sugar craving is not as bad. At least I can ignore the Milk Duds I need to walk past every day.  Still losing weight and staying on plan.


----------



## Annalog

YES!

Crosses the overweight/obese boundary going in the correct direction!


----------



## NogDog

I think I'm in the pound-a-month club right now, but at least it's still in the right direction.


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> I think I'm in the pound-a-month club right now, but at least it's still in the right direction.


Pound-a-month in the right direction is good! My understanding is that weight lost that way stays lost.

Checking my records, I was in the 1/2 pound-a-month club for much of the last year but in the wrong direction. I am finally at my lowest weight in years and feeling great. Good nutrition, sensible foods for lunch and snacks, not starving myself, and yummy protein shakes for breakfast and dinner is my current plan. (Breakfast and dinner are the two most dangerous meals for me.) Normal/overweight boundary, here I come!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> Pound-a-month in the right direction is good! My understanding is that weight lost that way stays lost.
> 
> Checking my records, I was in the 1/2 pound-a-month club for much of the last year



The reality of those of us who have been changing lifestyle and eating patterns seems to be about 1/2 pound a week...over the long term this should be permanent loss. I am traveling for work and my standard traveling clothes are all uncomfortably loose. yippy

Congrats Doggy !!


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> ... I am traveling for work and my standard traveling clothes are all uncomfortably loose. yippy ...


Congratulations, NapCat!


----------



## NogDog

Okay, so we all look forward to tightening the belt by another notch. Today I finally go around to shortening the wrist band on my watch to fit the reduced size of my wrist.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NogDog said:


> Okay, so we all look forward to tightening the belt by another notch. Today I finally go around to shortening the wrist band on my watch to fit the reduced size of my wrist.


Yet another fantastic success story from The Pound A Week Club !! Congratulation, Doggy...


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> Okay, so we all look forward to tightening the belt by another notch. Today I finally go around to shortening the wrist band on my watch to fit the reduced size of my wrist.


Congratulations!


----------



## Annalog

I am convinced that the pounds I lost during August and crossing that one weight boundary increased my walking speed enough to get me across the two finish lines so that I was able to get my Dumbo Double Dare medal. Also, I have started tracking my blood pressure so that I can check with my doctor to see if it is time to reduce my BP meds.


----------



## Annalog

As of 9/10/14 - Yes for me and No for DH.  and 

I lost the 2 pounds of water weight that I gained during the Dumbo Double Dare and another 2 pounds for the past couple weeks. What I find amazing is that I now weigh 10 pounds less than DH and he has lost 15 pounds in the last year or so. I keep feeling better and with more energy.

I was so happy with the results from the Isagenix 30-day cleansing & fat burning system that I started a second 30 days yesterday. In addition to how good I have been feeling on this plan, I liked how easy it was to switch to race and vacation mode on our trip to Disneyland and then back again to weight loss mode after returning home. I kept having shakes or meal replacement bars for breakfast, regular lunches and dinners with family, and eating those treats I really wanted (Dole Whip outside the Tiki Room  ) without feeling deprived. I am also very glad that Disney makes eating gluten free fairly easy. (Extremely happy that going gluten free has seemed to stop the progression of rheumatoid arthritis in my hands.)


----------



## Andra

DH and I are back on track as well.  We are trying to eat more sensibly and getting in good exercise each day.  We haven't been doing total rest days each week, but we do make sure that at least one day is more of a leisurely stroll 
My clothes are getting a little looser.  I have a long way to go, but it's another (hopefully last) start.


----------



## madelyneld

This is my first time seeing this thread... I'm thrilled for you guys, making healthy changes!  I've been doing the same since January, and I'm about halfway to my goal now.  One of things I've taken away from the whole experience is that if I feel unsatisfied after a meal, I can throw more vegetables on the plate so I don't feel deprived.  Of course that only works for me  because I like vegetables. 

Congratulations on all the progress you've made, everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Welcome Madelyneld ! (...what an interesting and lovely name...)

...and thanks for sharing your story. I hope we will see you here (and the Good Morning Thread) often.

Congratulations on your progress !!


----------



## Annalog

Welcome and Congratulations, Madelyneld! Congratulations, Andra!


----------



## madelyneld

NapCat said:


> Welcome Madelyneld ! (...what an interesting and lovely name...)
> 
> ...and thanks for sharing your story. I hope we will see you here (and the Good Morning Thread) often.
> 
> Congratulations on your progress !!


Thank you very much!  I'm not so sure how I did this week, I've been weak in the face of temptation!

I'll definitely return to the Good Morning thread. I just have to have a clear head when I get up at 5:00 a.m. to write before work. I think that schedule explains why my first drafts are so rough...


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 9/18/14: Yes for me and unknown for DH.

In the past week, my blood pressure readings have been as low as 106/59. I stopped by my doctor's office to let them know. As of today, according to my primary care physician, I get to cut each of my three blood pressure medications in half and continue tracking my home BP readings. If the top number goes above 140, then he told me which one to go back to a whole tablet. I have been taking multiple BP meds for several years but now the end of that is in sight. 

Also, earlier this week, I went to the Red Cross to donate blood. Because of the number of times I have done this, my name was moved to the 14 gallon board this week. My original goal was to make it to the 10 gallon board. I was a couple gallons away from that goal when I first learned that I had high blood pressure. It was over a year before my blood pressure was stabilized and I could donate again. I wondered if I would ever make that original goal. I lost another year due to a two week business trip to a country where malaria was present (I took the appropriate precautions). Another year or so was lost to iron anemia (either due to undiagnosed hypothyroidism or gluten intolerance). Regular blood donations have been one way for me to focus on staying relatively healthy. Now I am going to do my best to make it to the 20 gallon board. If all goes well, that should be in just over five years.


----------



## madelyneld

Annalog said:


> undiagnosed hypothyroidism or gluten intolerance). Regular blood donations have been one way for me to focus on staying relatively healthy. Now I am going to do my best to make it to the 20 gallon board. If all goes well, that should be in just over five years.


Congratulations Annalog, it's wonderful that you've done so much for your health. 

Last week week I lost 1.4 pounds. In an optimistic move, I also cleaned out my wardrobe of all the clothes that had become too large for me.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, MadelynEld!

I need to go through my wardrobe. My old suits need to go to Goodwill or someplace similar. I am now able to wear clothes that have been too small for years. Ultimate goal is to once again be able to fit into my wedding dress. (41 years ago and probably 40 - 45 pounds away). Right now, clothes that are too big are either relegated to gardening clothes or go to the craft room for rework. I have a friend who made a hapi coat from oversize jeans. I have already turned part of an old pair of jeans into a few chicken aprons/saddles similar to the ones from http://www.hensaver.com/training.html.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

After a large fast weight loss last year on a low carb diet (76 pounds from June through January), ive been eating normally since March and not gaining anything. I was 211 this morning, been between 210 and 215 since January. I'm exercising and losing fat, though. I was buying 40 inch waist pants at the end of low carb, but bought two new pair last week with 38 inch waist. Quite a change from 48 inchers 18 months ago! I still haven't replaced my suit, next weekend I'm visiting my mother and will take two old suits for her to give to a charity. I would like to lose 10-20 more pounds, the charts say I need to lose 20 pounds to stop being overweight, but I am happy to at least hold steady!


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations on staying steady and losing fat, The Hooded Claw! Building muscle to replace fat is great!


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 9/24/14: No for me and Yes for DH.

While I have not lost any weight, I also have not gained any. (And I still weigh less than DH.) My blood pressure is staying fine on the reduced medication level. I am going to wait another week before focussing on losing weight as I am going to be working on starting to run again. I believe that my knee is recovered and ready to run. I have a four mile race on Sunday that I will mostly walk and a half marathon Veteran's Day weekend where I am hoping for a personal record.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 10/3/14: Yes for me and Unknown for DH.

In the four mile race last Sunday, I set a personal record for a race pace: 15:59. I was amazed that I was faster, if just barely, than a 16 minute mile. I attribute most of that to the cool weather, a fairly flat course, and to new shoes. I know that running in a race the first time shoes are worn is strongly discouraged but it was only 4 miles and I had not thought I would be that fast. The shoes, Hoka One One Conquest, are a maximal cushioning design and make me want to run. I started with 20 second run intervals followed by one minute walk intervals for the first mile and then dropped the run intervals to 10 seconds followed by one or two minutes of walking. My feet felt great afterward, my knee was only a little sore, and I felt great. The next day, of course, my muscles were sore. 

Have fun working on fitness and weight loss.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> "...I set a personal record for a race..."


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


>


 Thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Go Anna, go!


----------



## Annalog

The Hooded Claw said:


> Go Anna, go!


Thanks!

One of the advantages of my having started so slowly in my walking/running endeavors is that I have so much room for improvement. Instead of always being one of the final finishers, now I can finish 81/94.  The first five finished before I reached the one mile marker and more than half finished before I reached the halfway point. I am very happy and excited when I set another personal record and there is so much room for improvement.  15:30, 15:00, 14:30, 14:00, .... I know it is possible as my first mile was around 14:30. I am hoping to run/walk a marathon in 2016. I may even be at my goal weight by then.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I have been on the road quite a bit lately and have adhered strictly to the *No Weigh-in Rule * of the PAW Club...However, I had to replace the pants I wore here as I could not keep them up even with a tightly clinched belt ( how do those kids stand the "Saggy Pants" craze ??) I bought three new pairs two sizes smaller and they are loose also...not sure what is going on....but I like it


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> I have been on the road quite a bit lately and have adhered strictly to the *No Weigh-in Rule * of the PAW Club...However, I had to replace the pants I wore here as I could not keep them up even with a tightly clinched belt ( how do those kids stand the "Saggy Pants" craze ??) I bought three new pairs two sizes smaller and they are loose also...not sure what is going on....but I like it


Congratulations, NapCat!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NapCat said:


> I have been on the road quite a bit lately and have adhered strictly to the *No Weigh-in Rule * of the PAW Club...However, I had to replace the pants I wore here as I could not keep them up even with a tightly clinched belt


Question....Why does NapCat wear red suspenders?

Answer....


Spoiler



To keep his pants up!



Good show!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

An old friend visiting from out of town today, and we always meet at the Golden Corral. For the benefit of the non-US readers, this is a restaurant that has an all-you-can-eat buffet that specializes in huge amounts of pretty good food. I will pay for this at weigh-in but I'm glad I did it anyway! You got to have some fun sometimes.


----------



## Annalog

The Hooded Claw said:


> ... You got to have some fun sometimes.


True!


----------



## Annalog

Week ending 13 October, 2014: No for me and Yes for DH

I did not gain any either. I am happy as this was the first week back out on the floor at work. I am walking 5 to 7 miles at work and have been eating more than usual. This week I will try to go back to not eating an extra lunch and snack. Two lunches is one too many!  I still weigh 10 pounds less than DH!


----------



## Annalog

Bump for today: l am wearing hand-me-up jeans (size 12) that are now too big for my daughter and I am now small enough to wear. This is a double bump as it means that we are both losing unneeded weight. (My old jeans will now only stay up if I wear a belt.  )

Wait, is this the bump for today thread?


----------



## NogDog

Had a regularly scheduled 4-month checkup with my doctor on Tuesday. He seemed quite pleased with the fact that I'd lost 6 pounds since the last checkup (bringing me to over 50 pounds lost since I started a bit over a year ago). So I guess I'm now in the pound-and-a-half-a-month club.


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


> Had a regularly scheduled 4-month checkup with my doctor on Tuesday. He seemed quite pleased with the fact that I'd lost 6 pounds since the last checkup (bringing me to over 50 pounds lost since I started a bit over a year ago). So I guess I'm now in the pound-and-a-half-a-month club.


Hurray, NogDog! Love it when the doctor's office scale shows a loss.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 18 October 2014: Yes for both DH and me!

I have averaged a pound a week for the last month according to my records on The Hacker's Diet Online. (Weight tracking tool at https://www.fourmilab.ch/cgi-bin/HackDiet/. I made my data there public so that anyone who has a free account to use the tools can see my progress under the automatically assigned pseudonym: Beta Crimea.) I started at a BMI of 35.7 back in early 2011 and now have a BMI of 28.3. This works out, for me, as a loss of 1/5 pound a week. While my rate has not been consistent, at least it is going in the right direction most of the time. I am definitely happy to be at my lowest weight in many years.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 3 November: No for me, unknown for DH.

While I haven't lost any more pounds since last time, I haven't gained any either. I hope to stay stable over the holidays and start losing again after New Year. I am continuing on the Isagenix system but am not always able to stick to the weight loss version but I am following the maintenance version most days. 

My next half marathon is this Sunday. On race day and the day after I eat when I am hungry.  Since this is an Everyone Runs race in Tucson, race morning will be a banana before the race, raisins, another banana, and Sports Beans during the race, scrambled eggs, salsa, beans, and another banana after the race (free breakfast provided at Everyone Runs races), a second breakfast on the way home, and fairly normal eating the rest of the day but with extra snacks that day and the next. I will take a meal replacement bar in case I get extra hungry before, during, or after the race.


----------



## Tripp

I have been absent here for quite awhile.  My heart hasn't been in following program and have gained about 8 to 9 pounds back.  But today I weighed in and lost a little over 2 pounds.  As I walked out of my meeting, I turned to the gal that weighs me in and I told her that I was going to lose one pound this week.  Now that I have made that commitment, I hope to live up to it.  I want to lose 30 more pounds and need to get serious... PAW should get me there.

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Annalog

Tripp, glad to see your post. This is a tough time of the year to lose weight. All the best to you.

For me, I am happy to report that I weigh the same as I did a few weeks ago. I suspect that I was a aouple pounds heavier the day after Thanksgiving but was away from home and did not weigh myself.

All the best to all of us.


----------



## geoffthomas

Anna I am sure with your dedication to running/walking every day you will reach any goal you set for yourself.  I am rooting for you.


----------



## Annalog

geoffthomas said:


> Anna I am sure with your dedication to running/walking every day you will reach any goal you set for yourself. I am rooting for you.


Thanks, Geoff! I haven't run since the Veteran's Day weekend half marathon, but I have been walking a lot at work. I need to start training again for my next races. (One at Knott's Berry Farm with a Snoopy medal and boysenberry pie at the finish, some in Tucson, and the Pixie Dust Challenge at Disneyland.) I think my knee may be ready after a month of rest.

My ultimate weight goal is now less than 45 pounds away.  I don't expect to reach that goal for a couple years but I plan on fairly steady progress.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 21 December 2014: No

I gained a couple pounds this week due to stress eating that I am trying to keep under control. The goodies in the break room are not helping. I am not going to worry about that unless it is still a problem after the end of the year. By that time the customers at the big box store should return to normal.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> "...The goodies in the break room are not helping. I am not going to worry about that..."


I am pretty sure the by-laws of the PAW CLUB state no weigh-ins during the holidays.....Enjoy the goodies......giggle


----------



## Annalog

NapCat said:


> I am pretty sure the by-laws of the PAW CLUB state no weigh-ins during the holidays.....Enjoy the goodies......giggle


I am enjoying the goodies and not worrying about temporary weight gains. However, I am still weighing myself daily so that I can record the values on The Hacker's Diet Online. (Yes, I am still a geek.  ) The resulting trend says that I am eating an excess of 300 calories a day for the past two weeks (400 excess calories a day over the past week). That seems about right and not too excessive for the short term.  I know that I will be able to go back to normal eating and exercising after the holidays.


----------



## Melody Simmons

I've invested in some of the Gabriel Method stuff - anyone tried that? Removes psychological and subconscious blockages to losing weight...Here's some free stuff from the site if anyone wants to try some:

http://www.thegabrielmethod.com/free-stuff

Check the video on the front page - the man's story is fascinating...

http://www.thegabrielmethod.com/

He lost HUGE amounts of weight...I'm hoping it will work for me too - though I only have a few pounds to shed...


----------



## Annalog

Hi Melody, welcome to the PAW Club and thanks for posting those links. While I will probably not be buying any of his items, it reminded me of years ago when I was able to eliminate excruciating end-of-project back pain in a couple hours by reading half a book and then telling my unconscious that "I got the message and it could stop making my back hurt." The book was *Healing Back Pain* by Dr. John Sarno. I had reserved it from my local public library. I came home from work on the day a major project had ended and told my husband that I was going straight to bed because my back hurt so bad. DH said that the book I reserved had come in and that he had picked it up. I took it to bed with me and read for two hours. At that point I reached the point where Dr. Sarno described how to tell the unconscious that its message was understood. I tried it and my back pain essentially disappeared. I finished reading the book over that weekend and have used the technique on other stress related back and arm pain.



While I do not agree with the implication in the book that chiropractors were not needed for any back or arm pain, I do agree that the mind-body connection is powerful and that the unconscious can sometimes try to help in counterproductive ways (back pain, weight gain, panic attacks, etc.). Thanks for the reminder as I have just had a talk with my unconscious about some recent knee and leg pain that I suspect has a unconscious component. (It may be related to holiday season stress working in a big box store.) 

I will be checking to see if our public library has access to a copy of *The Gabriel Method* or *Visualization for Weight Loss*. If so, then I will check them out and read them. I do know that some of my weight gain was due to stress eating, poor food choices, and a sedentary job as I lost 35 pounds without "dieting" in the first seven months after I got laid off from the job I had had for over 25 years. While it hasn't been great for my finances, it has been great for my health. I have since lost additional weight and expect to continue losing until I reach my goal (about 45 pounds away).

Edited to change subconscious to unconscious.


----------



## Melody Simmons

Annalog said:


>


Thank you for the book mention - I will check it out too! And yes, in my experience diet actually does not make a huge difference at all - it is only exercise that can really make a major difference in health and weight. I have gained weight since I moved and no longer walk to a nearby small shopping complex every afternoon. Just that daily walk had made a difference! Where I stay now it is not so safe or convenient to go out for a walk. So I invested in a treadmill...


----------



## Annalog

In my experience, diet (what and how I eat) makes a big difference but I don't diet in the sense of restrictive or fad diets. I gained some weight while training for my first half marathon as I was eating more than necessary. (I was also getting used to my thyroid meds and going gluten free due to gluten intolerance. It has turned out that gluten intolerance was a primary cause of my joint pain and beginning rheumatoid arthritis.) I find that both diet and exercise are important for my health and fitness.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 30 December 2014: No but I will be at the lowest New Year's Eve weight in over a decade.


----------



## NogDog

Yes, my weight loss over the past year and a few months (almost 60 pounds now) has probably been about 20% due to eating more sensibly and healthily, and 80% due to getting more exercise (mostly walking, a bit of light weight training, and wallyball once a week). I was hoping to break that 60-pounds-lost barrier by the end of the year, but as of this morning I was still 2 pounds shy -- and I'm not going to fast for a day just to make it.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, NogDog!

We are all different. I would probably estimate 60% eating correctly and 40% exercise for me. While I get a lot more exercise now than I did before I was laid off from a desk job, my weight losses and gains seem to correlate with diet changes, especially after the first 30 pounds. The instance where that was clearest for me was when I lost over 10 pounds when I hurt my leg and could not run. That 10 pounds was entirely due to deliberate diet changes to lose fat while maintaining muscle. However, my fitness levels and amount of muscle are definitely due to exercise.


----------



## Annalog

Fot the two weeks ending 14 January 2015: No, however I did not gain either. 

I am now shifting from my "maintain through the holidays" plan to my "only half crazy but training for Dopey" plan.     My daughter and I have decided to go for Dopey early January 2016, four consecutive days of races beginning with a 5K, then a 10K, a half marathon, and ending with a full marathon. My youngest granddaughter will also be running the half marathon. We are still going for the Pixie Dust Challenge (10K followed by a half marathon) at Disneyland this Mother's Day weekend and I will be running another local half marathon in November. I have an appointment with my doctor next week to verify that my knee problems are not due to something serious. (I am convinced that it is due to weak glutes and abs as working on those is helping a lot.) Yesterday we used our timeshare points to book a place just outside Disney World. While I would love to reach my eventual weight goal by losing 34 pounds, 15 to 20 would be great. That is less than half a pound a week.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

After having a slightly declining weight since January, I gained six pounds over the holidays! They are resisting coming off.


----------



## ArchangelEST

Oh nice, this place has everything, including a weight loss effort community. 

Personal trainer and fitness nerd reporting in. If you guys need help or information with anything fitness related, I'm all eyes.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I actually ended up gaining nine pounds, though I have shed two of them through purity of heart and clean living. seven more to peel off.... *sigh*


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 7 February 2015: No. I gained about four pounds in January and then lost two. I know why and am working to refocus.

My doctor had X-Rays taken of my left knee and right hand. I have osteoarthritis in my hands but my knee is fine except for some fluid above the knee. I am going easy on the running for a while and working on core exercises.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I went to the doctor yesterday for a standard checkup/bloodwork etc......and of course the dreaded scale was there....

*Down* a few pounds after six months on the road....which is really quite a feat.....

...now that I am home, I will have to watch out for my own (good) cooking......sigh


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, NapCat!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NapCat said:


> I went to the doctor yesterday for a standard checkup/bloodwork etc......and of course the dreaded scale was there....
> 
> *Down* a few pounds after six months on the road....which is really quite a feat.....
> 
> ...now that I am home, I will have to watch out for my own (good) cooking......sigh


Way to go!


----------



## DanaG

Hooray to everyone who is working towards their goals!

I was walking on my treadmill desk wearing sandals. Apparently not a great idea. I developed a fracture in one of the sesamoid bones in my left foot and haven't been able to treadmill for about a month. The doctor suggested proper shoes from a running store, and inserts with arch support, so I got those and will be able to treadmill again soon.  

Hanging in there at 158. I was around 175 at my highest point. My goal is 120.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in: down another couple of pounds...yeah !










All that up and down on ladders when painting the house, paid off !


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations, NapCat!

Weigh-in: no loss or gain since last time.

After seeing a specialist, I have been going to physical therapy for my knee. It is better than it has been in years. I started running again but had to take a break for a couple weeks due to an upper respiratory viral infection. My doctor gave me the OK yesterday to run again. I will be significantly out of shape for the 10K and half marathon Mother's Day weekend (inaugural Pixie Dust Challenge) but I expect to finish. Then I start training for going Dopey in 2016 (48.6 miles in four days).


----------



## NogDog

What I've been doing once a week to help maintain and try to start losing some more:


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Too Kool, Doggy !!


----------



## NogDog

NapCat said:


> Too Kool, Doggy !!


Cute.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kung fu kitty!


----------



## NogDog

As of this morning, I had lost the 5 pounds or so I had put on from Novemember through February, so time to keep pressing on.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Go nog, go!

Unfortunately, I gained a couple of pounds during two weeks traveling to work meetings and visiting relatives. Too much rich food! I've lost one and a half of them since returning, though.


----------



## SSantore

Congrats to all who are losing.  I haven't lost any in months, but I'm holding steady.  I haven't posted in ages because for some reason, the site wouldn't recognize me and let me log in.  Finally, I'm "real" again.


----------



## Annalog

Training for Dopey is going well and I am getting a little faster. However I have gained a couple pounds and am once again on the wrong side of the overweight/obese boundary. I know what is the cause (sweets) and will be working on it. 

I had my annual physical exam yesterday; my primary care physician and I are both very happy with the results. My TSH is perfect at 1.6, my EKG was the best in decades, my cholesterol numbers continue to improve, and all the blood chemistry is in normal ranges. My weight is still too high but is relatively stable 60 pounds lower than my highest weight; the last 35-40 pounds will come off eventually. The two biggest surprises to me is that my cholesterol ratio is finally good and that the "reversed T wave" on my EKG is no longer reversed. Both are certainly due to my more active life. Getting laid off a few years ago was definitely good for my health. Taking up run/walking has also helped.


----------



## mlewis78

Towards the end of May I weighed 193.  I gave up most sweets and chips and am back to about 180 now.  I'd gained the weight between Thanksgiving and February.  I weigh about the same as I did a year ago, but my total cholesterol dropped from 208 to 165.  Everything else is normal, except for my bone density (osteoporosis in forearm/osteopenia hip and spine -- 2014 reading).  Since my last visit to GYN in June and internist early in July, I'm drinking more (skim) milk for calcium.  Been having some problems with calcium citrate tablets, so I haven't taken them in over a week.  The milk helps satisfy my appetite longer.

I want to lose at least 20 more pounds.  I got down to 160 three years ago during an unemployed spell.


----------



## alawston

Forgive a metric loser sneaking into this pound loss thing. Over the last 8 years or so, my weight's fluctuated between 85kg, and 67kg (which I'm told was about right for my height, I'm a fairly short and lightly built fellow). I'm sort of at the upper end of that range right now, and I'm getting married next month, so I'm hoping to shave a few pounds off to look a little less portly in the photos.

I've been walking to work ever since I started my job three miles away from my home last March. But, to be honest, there is also a bus, and so I've ended up taking the lazy option several times a week.

As of 15 July, I started using the pedometer app on my phone to log my progress (the walk to work and back takes 11,000 steps, so 1,000 over the recommended daily target even before you count walking to the water cooler and wandering around all day), and have been walking every day, and drinking nothing but water at the office. As well as trying to get to sleep the right side of midnight.

I know they're probably little changes, but I've lost about 3lbs/1.5kg over the last two and a bit weeks.

I thought I should post this now, as my fiancée is coming to my office for lunch today, and we're totally hitting the Italian restaurant over the road with their "Main course and a glass of wine for £10" offer


----------



## NapCat (retired)

alawston said:


> Forgive a metric loser sneaking into this pound loss thing.


Welcome ! I think a metric loser adds class to the forum ! Glad you are here.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

mlewis78 said:


> Welcome and congratulations on your progress


----------



## Scout

Just weighed in and lost 3 pounds. Totally unexpected, but that is the kind of surprise that I like. I am just trying drink more water, get 10,000 steps a day, eat smaller portions, and I just added weight lifting and 2 dance classes this week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Well Done Scout !!

You are an inspiration to us all...


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Scout!

I have been relatively stable but I am sure that I gained a pound today. I am visiting my daughter and granddaughters. We had lunch at Mod Pizza where I ate half of a gluten free pizza. This place has the best gluten free crust that I have ever eaten. I will take the other half for lunch at work tomorrow.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 16 August 2015: Yes!

The weekend I visited my daughter and granddaughters resulted in a restart of my commitment and the weight loss version of the Isagenix system. My BMI is 29.77 so I am once again below the overweight/obese boundary.  I am less than 8 pounds above my lowest weight in recent years. My goal is to lose at least a half a pound a week between now and the Dopey Challenge in January. That would let me run my first marathon at my lowest weight in decades and give me a chance of being fast enough to stay ahead of the sweepers for the slowpoke bus.  My training run next weekend is 9 miles and I am on schedule for the training plan that I am following.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Go, Scout, go!

I'm staying quite active, hit ten thousand steps at least five days a week, and doing weightlifting, but I traveled for work last week and gained three pounds. Too much restaurant food!


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 31 January 2016: No

I didn't quite make my goal of losing weight before the Dopey Challenge and my first marathon. I did lose weight but put it back on due to the longer runs and the holiday season. However, I did make my more important goal of finishing all four races in the Dopey Challenge (5K, 10K, half, and full marathon for 48.6 miles in 4 days). From mile 19 until I passed the last sweep location at mile 24, I was playing keep-away/tag with the balloon ladies; falling more than a few yards behind the balloon ladies means danger of being pulled from the race by the sweepers. I finished my first marathon with a time of 7:37:49 and a total time for all four races of 14:13:39.  I came back from Florida with viral bronchitis, according to my doctor, but it didn't seem worse than a bad cold with a bad cough. I t was worth the wonderful time that my daughter and I had on vacation! I gained back what I lost during the marathon and am ready to start losing again.


----------



## Annalog

For the weeks ending 20 March 2016: No

I am still staying a couple pounds over the overweight/obese boundary but I still weigh a pound or two less than DH.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Yeah Anna....you are doing great.

It is good to see this thread rise to the top again.

I have been on the road with my job for nearly a year, so have not weighed in, but when I was in the hospital in October I was down nearly 12 pounds...I suspect most of that is back though. It is tough sticking to a regime when traveling.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, NapCat! I kept gaining slowly through February and much of March. Now that spring is here, I plan to be outstde and moving more.


----------



## Annalog

For the extended period of time since my last check in: No, but I didn't gain much either. 

Finally back in Arizona. Not home for a few more weeks but yesterday marked the end of crazy eating, too much enforced sitting time around ICU, and other stuff associated with my granddaughter's accident. She is recuperating well and I am hoping to see her walking again in a couple months. In the meantime, I have started run/walking again. I am not surprised that I am nearly starting over again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I need to get started with this again!

Betsy


----------



## Tripp

I have been thinking about this thread for a few weeks now.  I am back at trying to get my last 35 to 40 pounds off.  I got 40 off which is great and I have kept it off which is better.  But I want to get the rest off.  I am glad to see that there is still some activity here and that there are successes to celebrate and encouragement given.


----------



## Annalog

Happy to see you here, Betsy and Tripp! We can do this!

I have kept off the first 40 pounds that I lost for about three years now.  The next 10 pounds or so have come off and back on again a few times but I am sure that a few of those have converted to muscle.  I am very happy that my body now seems to recognize a new "normal" weight. However, I still have 50 pounds to lose to be at what I consider to be my ideal weight. I am getting back to fairly normal eating but have not yet been able to get back to my normal activity levels. That will happen after I can get back home and back to work. My  body seems to be missing those work days with 4 to 8 miles of walking each day. My hypothyroidism and osteoarthritis are just minor inconveniences. I feel so much healthier than I did just 5 years ago.


----------



## geoffthomas

After my triple bypass in 2012, I got in real good shape and lost a lot of weight (probably recorded in this thread somewhere).
I even went to Jos A. Banks and had most of my suits taken in because I was committed to staying that size/weight (or better).
Well.......
So then I was running 5K distance several times a week.  40 minutes at 4.5mph.
But Nov/Dec of 2014 I did something to cause a tear in my left rotator cuff.  That pain changed things and I finally had the surgery in July 2015 but had to stop even trying to run - slow walk only.  Well of course I didn't stop eating to go along with it did I?

So I put some weight back on......can't wear those suits now.
I am finally able to "run" again.  But like has already been said: "I am starting over from scratch".  And at 72 I am a couple years older than when I had to stop.  But I will get there.

That was a long way of saying that I am now starting to lose the weight again.
Glad to be here with such a supportive group. Also in the fitbit thread and the fitbit group on their website.


----------



## Annalog

Geoff, glad to hear that you are starting to lose weight again.

I also feel as if I am starting over. I went for a run last week for the first time in months and barely made it a mile and a half and that was with 15 second run intervals and walk intervals of 30 and 75 seconds depending on whether I needed to skip a run interval. I was slowly gaining weight while in El Paso. After my granddaughter was transferred to the neurological physical therapy center in Phoenix, I started gaining even faster. I am now more than 10 pounds on the wrong side of the overweight/obese boundary. The better news, however, is that my granddaughter was released to come home yesterday. 

I am going to be focusing on eating properly, restarting all of my core exercises to protect my knees and hips, and being able to run 5K and longer distances again. If I am ever as fast as a 40 min 5K, I will jump for joy.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

'da Cat is back !!

After being on the road for over 2 years (the last year in Texas), I am finally home. In keeping with the by-laws of the "Pound-a-Week Club" I did not attempt weekly weigh-ins. I am delighted to say that I am down several pounds from the last check.

I have a small ranch in Nevada which is going to need a lot of attention after being unattended for so long....hopefully working in the heat of the desert summer, along with home cooking (hard to eat right when traveling) will continue this trend.

It is great to see so many regulars still making progress.

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wait, there are by-laws?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wait, there are by-laws?


THE by-law is to never do weigh-ins while traveling...

First Post:

The Lose-a-Pound-a-Week Club

I have promised my doctor (and myself) that I would lose 50 pounds over the next year...one pound a week should be very doable.

Please join me in this Lighthearted venture...my approach is to take "baby steps" to change my habits. No specific diet or extreme regime just move to healthier eating and exercise, by making a lifestyle change each week.

***************

A Pound a Week should be (pun) a piece of cake !!...remember, if you are currently eating a dozen cheesecakes a week, if you ONLY eat 6, you are going to lose a pound ! Ha !

P.S. I did lose (and keep off) that 50 pounds (60 so far)...but it took two years. Maybe we should rename this the Half-Pound a Week Club !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> THE by-law is to never do weigh-ins while traveling...
> 
> First Post:
> 
> The Lose-a-Pound-a-Week Club
> 
> I have promised my doctor (and myself) that I would lose 50 pounds over the next year...one pound a week should be very doable.
> 
> Please join me in this Lighthearted venture...my approach is to take "baby steps" to change my habits. No specific diet or extreme regime just move to healthier eating and exercise, by making a lifestyle change each week.
> 
> ***************
> 
> A Pound a Week should be (pun) a piece of cake !!...remember, if you are currently eating a dozen cheesecakes a week, if you ONLY eat 6, you are going to lose a pound ! Ha !
> 
> P.S. I did lose (and keep off) that 50 pounds (60 so far)...but it took two years. Maybe we should rename this the Half-Pound a Week Club !


*reads between the lines but don't see a by-law*

Works for me!

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *reads between the lines but don't see a by-law*


*The History of THE By-Law:*

Anna attempted to continue her weigh-in while on vacation in September 2011
She was admonished for this by the PAW Club moderator:

9-18-2011
Vacation weigh-ins do not count !!
Enjoy your trip !

This was officially mandated shortly thereafter:

10-9-2011
Paw Club Rule : No weigh ins allowed while traveling !!

'da Cat has reinforced this often over the years:

10-16-2011
The "No Weigh-in while traveling" Rule is still in effect !! yippy !

4-20-2012
Love the PAW Club mandate that says "No weigh-ins permitted while traveling" purrrrrrrrrr........

6-5-2016
In keeping with the by-laws of the "Pound-a-Week Club" I did not attempt weekly weigh-ins.

The other important mandate is:

There is no such thing as "failure" or "guilt" in the PAW Club !! March forward proudly !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, thank you, NapCat!


----------



## Annalog

Yes, my behavior was the source of THE By-Law. THE By-Law is also compatible, for most people, with the "no stress" guideline.

Don't tell NapCat, but


Spoiler



since I normally weigh myself daily, I do weigh myself when traveling if a scale is easily available. I find it less stressful. If no scale is available, I don't worry about it.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 8 June: Yes and No. I weigh less than DH again and I couldn't say that last week. 

Yes according to the scale and No according to the exponential weighted average chart that I maintain. Since I wasn't able to weigh myself while in El Paso, forgot at my daughter's house, and can't when I stay at my mom's house, the chart line is still catching up to my weight gain while traveling. The chart should catch up by next week.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> '...For the week ending 8 June: Yes and No...'


Go with a YES !!...and


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, NapCat! I will go with YES!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm going to seriously get back in this.  Weighing in now for my official new start.


----------



## Annalog

Hooray,  Betsy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 6/12/2016: NO











....but it sure is good to have my home-cooking again !!


----------



## Tripp

Yay Betsy.  Congratulations Anna.  And NapCat, sometimes it is not what you lose that week, but sometimes it is what you learn in the journey.  Home cooking is always going to get you there in the long run, so at least you are looking on the bright side.

Me: No.  But I have been on an eating binge and free for all over the last 3 weeks and have not weighed in since 4 weeks ago.  Today I am up .8 lb.  Less than a pound gain is a win for me.  I plan to do better for next week.  I have 3 lbs to get to then next 10 lb grouping (if you know what I mean).
Then I will be 30 lbs from my healthy weight and more than half way there from when I started way back when.  AND I WILL GET THERE!  Giving up is not an option.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 19 June: NO

Still trying to get my eating and exercise balanced.

Doing well, everyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 6/12/2016: YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 6/26/2016: YES


----------



## Annalog

Well done, NapCat!

For the week ending 26 June 2016: NO


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 3 July: No and possibly Yes for DH since he now weighs less than me again.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 7/3/2016: YES


----------



## Annalog

Great, NapCat!


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 11 July 2016: NO


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 7/10/2016: YES










Weather has been too hot to eat much, but purrfect for napcatcatnapin' !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 7/17/2016: YES










I have lost quite a bit since returning to Nevada.....but it is likely just sweating out Texas humidity !!


----------



## moonwalker

I like this idea. I'm in. Week one starts now for me


----------



## NapCat (retired)

moonwalker said:


> I like this idea. I'm in. Week one starts now for me












Welcome Moonwalker and Good Luck


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 7/24/2016: YES










...this is starting to be worrisome...


----------



## SerenityEditing

I saw a couple of "rules" discussed on the previous page, but can someone give a potential new member of the Club a quick-and-dirty summary? I'm guessing the yesses and nos mean people did and did not lose weight for the week?

I'd like to lose about 200 lbs by early December of this year. No problem, right?! LOL (c;
(Joking about the actual number, but not by a whole lot...  )

Does anyone else have a paradoxical or sabotage response when people say, "Oh you've lost weight!" or is that just me? My mother's been obsessed with her weight for all my life - I remember her telling me, when I was about 8 or 9, that I should learn to enjoy the sensation of hunger as it would help me stay skinny when I got older - and my first husband was abusive with a focus on my weight (I was underweight at the time). So when it comes to weight loss, for the most part, I'm just OVER IT.

But... I _am_ obese and I know that my fibromyalgia would benefit from regular exercise and better eating habits, and I'd like to improve my dating prospects, lol, but the stubborn streak in me just _resents_ it so much!

Then yesterday my neighbor, who's always trying to hit on me when he's between girlfriends, sent me a series of text messages saying, "You've lost weight! You look great! Good for you!" I have NOT lost weight - if anything I've gained; I think he just has a sort of placeholder in his brain that says "neighbor = fat" and then got surprised when it turned out I wasn't quite THAT fat - but instead of taking that remark as encouragement and inspiration, I went almost immediately to the grocery store and bought a big bag of potato chips.  I don't know how to retrain my brain away from the sabotage, or if that's a normal thing, or what.

Anyway tl;dr, if I can overcome my obnoxious brain, I may be in...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Welcome SerenityEditing (love the name).

The "Pound A Week" Club (PAW) is a lighthearted group with a goal of losing a pound a week, not by dieting, but by making small lifestyle changes. (If one eats six cheesecakes a week, instead of 7...a pound is bound to be lost ! Giggle !)

Seriously, no rules.....if you choose you may do a weekly weigh-in but only report "Yes" or "No"....meaning you gained or lost a pound.

Glad you are with us and Good Luck !!


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 25 July 2016: No but I didn't gain either. 

Welcome Moonwalker and SerenityEditing.

If there is another rule, then it is no guilt or stress. That led to the "No weighing while travelling" by law that I break all the time.

We each find the path that works for us and sometimes there are detours. About a year ago I had finally gotten below overweight/obese boundary and weighed less than my husband. I did it by focusing on fitness and healthy eating. In January I started eating a bit more than what I needed and then an event in April limited both my exercise and healthy eating options. I am now obese again by 15 pounds and weigh a couple pounds more than my husband. I am not stressing about either but am focusing again on my exercise and eating. I refuse to "diet" but do try to make healthier choices, such as mangos instead of ice cream. I still feel 20 years younger now than when I weighed 50 pounds more than I do now.


----------



## Linjeakel

I thought it was about time I joined in here, hoping that having to report my successes (and failures!) might help me to move closer to my long term goals.

For a couple years, up until last Christmas I was doing very well - I lost over 50 pounds - then in January I had to go into hospital for an operation. Over the two months of my convalescence I managed to maintain my weight but didn't lose any. But I got very depressed when I had to go back to work and binged so badly for the next four months or so that I put more than half of it back on.  

I've just lately managed to get myself back under control and I've lost about 6 pounds since. I don't count calories or points or anything like that - for me I find that counter-productive for some reason - I do it through portion control and (hopefully!) sensible eating. If I overeat one day I try to make up for it another day instead of getting upset about it. I know it works from my previous success, so I'm going to try and do the same again. I try to keep my goals vague. It's not helpful to say I want to be this specific weight by this specific date becasue if you don't make it it can be demoralising - your worst enemy.

I tend to weigh myself on Saturday mornings (that way I can treat myself a little over the weekend and still have all week to make up for it  ) so I'll be back to report at the weekends.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

We are glad you are here Linjeakel and Good Luck


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 7/31/2016: NO


----------



## Linjeakel

I almost forgot, but am pleased to say for the week ended 30th July - YES


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 1 August 2016: No


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 8/7/2016: YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 8/14/2016: NO


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 8/21/2016: NO


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 9/4/2016: YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 9/18/2016: NO


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 10/2/2016: YES


----------



## Annalog

For the 2 months since my last weigh in: NO

Once again this year, I have spent nearly 2 months away from home and hanging around a hospital eating too much and not getting enough exercise. My mom is home from the hospital and recovering well. No one else in my family is allowed to break any bones! If I was superstitious, I would think that the 8th day of months beginning with the letter A is unlucky.

I expect to lose weight during October and will refuse to be tempted by the Halloween candy. I weigh more than my husband by at least 5 pounds and I haven't weighed this much since September 2012. The good news is that, compared to September 2012, I have lots more muscle than I did then, I am now on meds for my hypothyroidism, I am much healthier than I was then, and I have a non-sedentary job. I restarted my running training last week and will be running in the Avengers Half Marathon at Disneyland in early November. (I will be running as Thor, my daughter will be the Incredible Hulk, my youngest granddaughter will be Hawkeye, and my daughter's friend from grade school will be Captain America. My oldest granddaughter will be our cheering squad. ) I need to successfully complete that race to get my Coast to Coast medal, finishing what I started in January at Walt Disney World. My training run yesterday highlighted that my body remembers how to run but my knee with the osteoarthritis needs me to remember to do all of the PT exercises that I have been skipping. Being back at work again will help a lot as I normally walk 4 to 8 miles a day at work and am standing when I am not walking, up on ladders, or moving stuff. 

I am looking forward to my next weigh in.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

We should be more aware of fat we carry such as Visceral  fat than weight in pounds... I am trying to write a book on this aspect of Weight Problem...


----------



## Annalog

I definitely pay more attention to the shape and condition of my body than the scale number. However,  the scale number is an easy reference. I know that some of my excess weight is currently in the form of water weight due to inflammation.  Unfortunately, since my body shape is apple, I know that too much of my weight is visceral fat. It is one reason why I  focus on cardio fitness as well as focusing on healthy food.


----------



## Linjeakel

I have been extraordinarily lax over the last few weeks, so no weight loss. I'm retiring shortly and I have great plans to do a lot of walking and get more exercise generally, since I won't have to sit at a desk all day. I just hope all that fresh air and exercise doesn't give me an appetite .....


----------



## Annalog

Linjeakel said:


> ... I just hope all that fresh air and exercise doesn't give me an appetite .....


If it does, try to eat something that you love that is good for you but doesn't contribute to fat gain. My current favorites are apples, raw carrots, or steamed broccoli. (Yes, I am strange!  )


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Annalog said:


> If it does, try to eat something that you love that is good for you but doesn't contribute to fat gain. My current favorites are apples, raw carrots, or steamed broccoli. (Yes, I am strange!  )


You have great eating habits Annalog. Not strange to me because I try to do the same. I microwave frozen vegetables for lunch. Drinking glass of water before a meal helps to lose weight without feeling hungry...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 10/16/2016: NO


----------



## Annalog

Weigh in for the not quite 3 weeks since my last weigh in: Yes, Yes, and Yes!

Getting back to my regular work routine (well regular for inventory and holidays  ) and nearly regular eating routine is helping a lot. Now, if my knee and work schedule would let me get back to my regular running routine, that would be perfect. (I did not think that I would reminisce about training for Dopey, or even just a marathon, but I have missed running more than I expected.)


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> ...Yes, Yes, and Yes!...











Congratulations Anna !!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks!


----------



## Linjeakel

Annalog said:


> If it does, try to eat something that you love that is good for you but doesn't contribute to fat gain. My current favorites are apples, raw carrots, or steamed broccoli. (Yes, I am strange!  )


I love apples and eat at least one every day - I also love raw carrots, but broccoli (and indeed most veggies) I can take or leave. I need to stock up on the healthy snacks so when I do get the nibbles I've got something to hand that won't raise the calorie count too much. *off to rummage in the fridge*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 10/23/2016: NO


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 11/6/2016: NO

_....been stuck on the same number for months....drat !_


----------



## Linjeakel

Week ended 6th Nov - Yes! Only a pound, but at this point grateful for small mercies ...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Linjeakel said:


> Week ended 6th Nov - Yes! Only a pound, but at this point grateful for small mercies ...



Congrats !! Remember, only one pound is needed for a "YES"


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 11/13/2016: YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

As we enter the official "Eating Season", all weigh-ins are suspended until January 2017.

Enjoy your Family Feasts !!


----------



## Annalog

OK, here I am being a rebel again!

For the week ending 21 December 2016 (Happy Solstice!): YES! 

I am marking this the beginning of a new year. I know that I am a stress eater and 2016 has been a stressful year for my family. In this year I have gained back half of the weight that I have lost since May 2012 due to eating too much of the wrong foods while not exercising. I am determined to be as fit on the next winter solstice as I was on the previous one in 2015.

May everyone have a wonderful year!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, despite my good intentions, I stopped exercising and ate too much of both the right foods and the wrong foods...so the day after Thanksgiving, I joined Weightwatchers. And have lost


Spoiler



13 lbs


 since then. Sorry, I know we're doing yes and no, but I just wanted to start off with my progress but I spoilered it so you don't have to see it...

Anna, sounds like you and I have been on the same cycle.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

I've been on the gain it, lose it, gain it, lose it merry-go-round for some weeks now. I've pretty much given up till the holiday season is over.  

I think the problem has been largely because I took early retirement back in October so I spend more time in the house and I'm still struggling to make and settle into a new routine - meal times seem to be all over the place. Hopefully, come the new year, I can start afresh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, the holidays are over!  Everyone ready?  One, two, three, go!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 2 January 2017: No.

I am definitely ready to start losing weight again. I have been relatively stable for the past three months after gaining a little over 20 pounds during 2016. I have committed to the AZrunsDisney Facebook group to run/walk 50 miles over the course of January. That, and losing some weight, should help my knee get better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> For the week ending 2 January 2017: No.
> 
> I am definitely ready to start losing weight again. I have been relatively stable for the past three months after gaining a little over 20 pounds during 2016. I have committed to the AZrunsDisney Facebook group to run/walk 50 miles over the course of January. That, and losing some weight, should help my knee get better.


Ooh, that's a good challenge, Anna. Hmmmm.... That would be at least two miles a day for 25 of the 31 days in January (and I've already missed two!). Seems like a good challenge, though! Thinking...

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

We are tracking using Charity Miles app for extra incentive.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, the holidays are over! Everyone ready? One, two, three, go!
> 
> Betsy


Oh so hard when I am on the road....Cookies & Milk at bedtime are my downfall.....sigh


----------



## Andra

Jumping on this again as well.  For last week - yes!

I started really trying again in August after we got the puppy.  I can make myself get up and go outside for her even when I really don't feel like it, so that has helped a lot.  I've also cut way back on sugary stuff.  I still have a good ways to go, but I made a pretty good dent in it.  I'm lower than I've been in several years.  I can go shopping in my closet so there is some positive reinforcement there as well.


----------



## C. J. Sears

As someone who lost about ninety pounds a few years ago, I applaud everyone in this thread for trying their best to get more fit. Losing weight isn't easy and people who haven't had to do that really don't understand how difficult it is to start. It's as much a psychological endeavor as a physical one. 

I'm thankful that my father cared about me enough to get me going in my diet and exercise program back in 2012. I'd probably still be obese without it.

Keep up the good work and I wish everyone the best of luck in shedding those unwanted pounds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Last week: yes.  This week, I need to get my exercise up and my eating down.  New Year's Day was YUGE.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have my Aria scale by Fitbit, and I love it, but this is a really good deal on this popular scale!


Withings Body Cardio - Heart Health and Body Composition Wi-Fi Scale, Black
$87

Betsy


----------



## dgrant

One last festival this weekend, which won't help... but hey, I have gotten two weeks of weightlifting in so far! So there's that. If I keep that up, maybe I can report success here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dgrant said:


> One last festival this weekend, which won't help... but hey, I have gotten two weeks of weightlifting in so far! So there's that. If I keep that up, maybe I can report success here!


Go, DG! Celebrate success. Great that you've been doing the weightlifting.

I'm trying to walk a lot and also doing some mild strength workouts.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

(My WW weigh ins are on Friday.)

Yes!


----------



## Linjeakel

Week ended Saturday 7th: YES 

Most years it takes me ages to get back to sensible eating after New Year. This time I was determined to hit the ground running and it paid off. Now all I have to do is keep it up .....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woo hoo, Linda!  Go!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woo hoo, Linda! Go!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Andra

I typically get on the scale either Sunday or Monday.
For today: Yes!


----------



## Linjeakel

Andra said:


> I typically get on the scale either Sunday or Monday.
> For today: Yes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> I typically get on the scale either Sunday or Monday.
> For today: Yes!


Yay!


----------



## Annalog

Hooray for everyone!

For the week(s) ending 1/11/17: Nearly yes. 

I am on a downward trend. I lost almost a pound in the last week. I am back to where I was before the holiday eating season; the tracking system that I use, The Hacker's Diet Online, says that over the past 3 months I have averaged a loss of 0.01 pounds per week.  Finally, I weigh less than DH again (by 2 pounds)!

Be happy, healthy, and have fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Anna!

Keeping my fingers crossed for this week...

(EDIT:  According to my Fitbit app, which tracks my weight through the Aria scale, I haven't weighed this little since June 2014.  So that's good! More to go!)

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Yay, Betsy!


----------



## Andra

For this week - yes!


----------



## Linjeakel

Week ended Saturday 14th: YES


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay for yesses!  I forgot to post my Friday weigh-in: yes!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Week ended Saturday 21st: Yes!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

WOW !! Everyone is doing so well !! Congratulations !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  Yes!  (And I have now lost 10% of body weight since I began in November--which is supposed to have significant health benefits.)

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! Yes! (And I have now lost 10% of body weight since I began in November--which is supposed to have significant health benefits.)
> 
> Betsy


 

Well done, Betsy! 

I'm a YES again for this week too!


----------



## Andra

Meh - for this week - No.

I've been drinking the occasional soda again and I think they are starting to catch up with me.  Back to plain water.
And how the heck do you stay away from Girl Scout cookies?  The new ones called S'mores are wicked.


----------



## Linjeakel

Andra said:


> Meh - for this week - No.
> 
> I've been drinking the occasional soda again and I think they are starting to catch up with me. Back to plain water.
> And how the heck do you stay away from Girl Scout cookies? The new ones called S'mores are wicked.


If you don't want to stick to water, can you get some low cal sugar free soda? As for the cookies - that's a whole 'nother problem. You work that one out, let me know!


----------



## dgrant

So I'm two weeks behind in updates, because I hit the kitchen floor at speed. Lost two pounds! ... Gained them back while eating comfort food with my left hand, because the right one's in a sling. But hey, I know I can lose it again! And I'd better, before I show my face on this thread!


----------



## Linjeakel

W/E Saturday 4th February - *YES!*

Here in the UK we're officially a metric country - we're supposed to measure weight in kilos and kilograms now, but those of us brought up in the old stones, pounds and ounces system still resist! (And thankfully most digital scales allow you to do both).

So, since New Year I've now lost a stone (14 pounds).  (Note to self: it is not appropriate to celebrate by eating a pint (sorry 500ml) of Ben & Jerry's karamel sutra ice cream.  )


----------



## dgrant

Congratulations! That's awesome, in any weight system!


----------



## Linjeakel

dgrant said:


> Congratulations! That's awesome, in any weight system!


Thanks! It's a good start for sure, but I've a long way to go and it's really helpful to be able to drop in here and 'talk' to people who really understand just how hard it is sometimes - and just as importantly, people who won't think badly of me if I occasionally slip off the wagon, so to speak.


----------



## Andra

Linjeakel said:


> If you don't want to stick to water, can you get some low cal sugar free soda? As for the cookies - that's a whole 'nother problem. You work that one out, let me know!


I don't really mind the water. I've been squeezing lemon or lime juice in it when I get bored.
The cookies - I put the s'mores in the freezer and am trying to eat only one of them a few times a week instead of every day. 8 grams of sugar per cookie is pretty high when I am trying to keep my sugar to 25 grams per day. I'm better off with a Dove dark chocolate if I really want/need the chocolate.
Boycotting the scale for a week to see if my changes have any effect.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to all who have lost weight! Encouragement to the rest of us!

For the weeks ending 6 February 2017: No and DH now weighs 5 pounds (or 2 kg) less than me. Best that I can say is that I weigh a pound less than 3 months ago. 

I did not meet my running goal for January. I will try again this month. Now to lose the weight that I gained in 2016.


----------



## Linjeakel

Annalog said:


> Congratulations to all who have lost weight! Encouragement to the rest of us!
> 
> For the weeks ending 6 February 2017: No and DH now weighs 5 pounds (or 2 kg) less than me. Best that I can say is that I weigh a pound less than 3 months ago.
> 
> I did not meet my running goal for January. I will try again this month. Now to lose the weight that I gained in 2016.


You might feel like you're not making much progress, but what's just as significant is that you don't weigh _more_ than you did three months ago. Whatever our speed, we all have to lose it one pound at a time.

Let your DH's 5 pound advantage be your inspiration and get those running shoes on!  I admire anyone who can run even a little bit - walking is about all I can really do - I need to lose a fair bit more weight before I start sprinting!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Linjeakel! At my current weight, when I go for a "run" I will be walking with maybe five 15 second slow run intervals spread out over the course of an hour as my left knee is very unhappy with the extra weight.  A year and 20 pounds ago, a run for me was 15 seconds walking intervals alternating with 30 second run intervals for the first hour and then the walk intervals would get longer until I completed the distance. Only very rarely can I approach anything that feels remotely like a sprint for about 30 seconds to almost a minute. However, the few times that has happened since I started "running" in 2013 have felt amazing and stick in my memory. One goal of mine is to get to reliable 30 second run and 30 second walk intervals alternating over the course of the entire distance. It will take losing about 40 pounds before the osteoarthritis gets worse. I am in a slow race against time but I am having fun along the way.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Whatever fills stomach, like water, or exercises that reduce stomach has helped me reduce and to maintain weight... Yes, the low weight has the most significant health benefits as Betsy pointed out....


----------



## Linjeakel

W/E Saturday 11th February - YES!


----------



## Andra

Got on scale Saturday after My Fitness Pal nagged me - Yes!  I went down.


----------



## dgrant

On the one hand, the scale is 0.4 pounds up. On the other hand, after eating takeout for almost two weeks because my arm's in a sling and cooking isn't working well? Score! 

And I'm now out of the sling, shortly to do physical therapy, and two hands makes chopping up a salad much easier. Here's to healthier days ahead!


----------



## Linjeakel

W/E Saturday 18th February - YES!


----------



## Linjeakel

W/E Saturday 25th February - YES!


----------



## dgrant

Linjeakel - congrats! Two in a row is awesome!

I have stayed exactly level. Yay for not gaining!


----------



## Linjeakel

dgrant said:


> Linjeakel - congrats! Two in a row is awesome!


Thanks. I've lost 8 weeks in a row now - 20 pounds in all. I'm determined that THIS. IS. IT. 



dgrant said:


> I have stayed exactly level. Yay for not gaining!


This is one of the few ventures where a loss is a gain and a gain is a loss! Congrats on not losing ... er ... gaining?!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am working on dropping some weight. I am at a decent weight but would like to drop another 5-10 pounds. I started the year at 180 and I am at 170 now. I am using my Fitbit to track my activity, I aim for 12,000 steps a day and have been averaging 14,000 a day. I am using My Fitness Pal to track what I eat and making myself be honest when I eat my Girl Scout cookies or potato chips. It helps me to limit or stop myself from eating more if I enter it because I question whether it is worth the extra 15-30 minutes on the treadmill. 

I hope to be at 165 by the end of April, I actually aim for 1/2 a pound a week although I have been averaging 1 pound a week.


----------



## Annalog

For the weeks ending 5 March 2017: No. However, since I am a stress eater, I am happy with being stable through the past few weeks.


----------



## Linjeakel

Week ended Saturday 4th March - YES


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I have been using an App called Sworkit. It has a series of exercises that you can do in a circuit that use your own body weight. You complete each exercise for 30 seconds, have 5 seconds (you can adjust that if you want to) and then move on to the next one. You complete the number of reps you are comfortable with for each exercise. There is a 30 second break every two minutes (again, something you can adjust) You can build your own list of exercises for it to cycle through so if you don't want to do planks or jumping exercises, you can leave them off your list. 

I mention this because it is something you can use any where, does not require special equipment, and is highly customizable. It is a nice app for people looking to add something new and different to their work outs.


----------



## dgrant

Week ending 03/11 - Yes!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Holding steady right now


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I have been working in Minnesota for the past 4 months and naturally had to put on my winter-coat.....scale says I gained 8-10 pounds....










sure feels like more....sigh


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good job to all for continuing to work at it, whether a "yes" or not--being accountable is half the battle!

I was gone for six weeks, and while we were in San Diego, hubby came down with a dreadful flu, so I was kind of distracted from posting here.  But I have a "yes" for my time in San Diego, partly because the elevator went out for three weeks while we were there in our fourth floor condo and i got a lot of stair steps in hauling groceries and laundry--better than going to a gym!  I recommend it.  . I attended WeightWatchers meetings while in San Diego

The last week, however, we were staying in LA's Chinatown and I gained...so a "no" for the last week, according to my weigh-in once we got home!  So the work begins.

Thanks for the tip about Sworkit, MPC!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I made it below 170. I dropped two pounds to 168. Three to eight more pounds to go!


----------



## Linjeakel

Almost forgot to post - w/e Saturday 18th March - YES.


----------



## Andra

For the last week - No.  But I think things are moving around.  My jeans that have been pretty loose were WAY too loose to wear without a belt this weekend.  I'm currently wearing the next size down and they are a little loose.


----------



## Linjeakel

Andra said:


> For the last week - No. But I think things are moving around. My jeans that have been pretty loose were WAY too loose to wear without a belt this weekend. I'm currently wearing the next size down and they are a little loose.


I think this, sometimes even more so than seeing the numbers on your scales go down, is what makes you feel as though you're making real progress. Can be expensive though - unless you've saved all the clothes you wore on your way up!


----------



## dgrant

Not this week. On the other hand, the physical therapist has started transitioning me to exercises in the gym I can do myself, and I've been cleared for limited swimming. So, improvement even if it's not on the scale!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, dgrant and Andra!  We call those "non-scale victories (NSV) on weightwatchers!

And a "yes" for me!


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e Saturday 25th March - YES.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I like Non-Scale Victories, that is awesome.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

weigh in 3/26/2017 YES


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woo-hoo, good week for people.

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

weigh in 4/2/2017  YES


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo Napcat!  

Weigh-in last week, no, weigh-in this week, yes!  

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

weigh in 4/9/2017 NO


----------



## dgrant

nope, but I've now graduated from the school of pain... I mean, physical therapy! And the weight's held steady!

*slightly tottering victory dance*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, dg!


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e Saturday 15th April - YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

weigh in 4/16/2017 NO


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Weigh in 4/14/17 Yes


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Weigh-in 4/14--yes!


----------



## Annalog

As of 17 April 2017: NO but I am stable. (At least weight wise!  )


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Annalog said:


> "....but I am stable. (At least weight wise!  )


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e Saturday 22nd April - YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

weigh in 4/23/2017 NO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

4/21--weigh in, yes!  And eye doctor appt went well.

Though I binged a bit on Friday and the scale today shows it, so I'm walking, walking, walking....

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

4/24 Body Fat check Yes, dropped %1.5 body fat in a six week period.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo.  My body fat is down about 3% since I started weightwatchers, which makes me happy.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I am trying to focus on more then one stat. For the first time in ages I am in the healthy range in BMI, Body Fat and weight. So I be happy.

3% is great. Keep at it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm in it this time for the long haul.  I have a long way to go.  I'm almost half way to my weight goal--the other numbers will come down as well.  I don't expect the second half to go as quickly as the first half, but nevertheless I'll persist.  And I want to get off the drugs I'm on.

Having a group to share with helps!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

(hugs)

I think that is a great approach. I am charting my food because being honest about what I eat helps me make better food choices. I still eat candy and potato chips and ice cream, I just eat it less frequently and measure out one serving instead of eating as much as I want. I am not losing as quickly as I could but I am developing better habits and not torturing myself by depriving myself of things that I enjoy. 

The slow but steady approach works great because it gives you time to change your habits in a meaningful way. That will help when they day comes that you are done "dieting"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I track, too (most of the time).  Keeps me honest--I have to own it if I track it.

I know a lot of people who are changing what they eat quite a lot, going for cauliflower rice and things...  I'm doing what you are doing--eating the same food as ever, just less of it.  Truthfully, our overall diet was pretty good.  I just tended to eat too-large portions and snack too much.  So cutting out the snacking and controlling portions has been great.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I started using Hello Fresh in January because I wanted to diversify my diet. The side benefit is that there is a lot of veggies and the portion size is perfect. They are not calorie light, any where from 500 - 900, but they taste good and are healthier then what I had been making. That does mean occasionally eating cauliflower rice but that is not something I would do on my own.


----------



## Linjeakel

MamaProfCrash said:


> I think that is a great approach. I am charting my food because being honest about what I eat helps me make better food choices. I still eat candy and potato chips and ice cream, I just eat it less frequently and measure out one serving instead of eating as much as I want. I am not losing as quickly as I could but I am developing better habits and not torturing myself by depriving myself of things that I enjoy.
> 
> The slow but steady approach works great because it gives you time to change your habits in a meaningful way. That will help when they day comes that you are done "dieting"


This is exactly what I've been doing. By writing down in advance most of what I'm going to eat each day it's possible to see (and control) more clearly how much of everything I eat and so to control my portions, without depriving myself of all the things I love.

By eating smaller portions, you automatically cut down on the amount of fat, sugar and salt and all the other bad things so you not only lose weight, you eat more healthily too, while only changing _what_ you eat in small ways. It's a lifestyle change more than a diet, which means you have a better chance of staying with it in the long term. If you get your mind set into the idea of 'I'm on a diet' and then when you've lost weight 'ok, I can stop dieting now' you just end up back where you started - the typical yo-yo dieting that so many of us have experienced in the past.

I think the key to it is patience - accepting that when you have a long way to go (as I do), you might only lose a pound or so each week. And accepting that some weeks you may not lose at all, and that it doesn't mean you're a failure or that you have an excuse to stop bothering.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

"I think the key to it is patience - accepting that when you have a long way to go (as I do), you might only lose a pound or so each week. And accepting that some weeks you may not lose at all, and that it doesn't mean you're a failure or that you have an excuse to stop bothering."

One of the trainers at my Y suggests you should only check your weight once a month. It takes a while to really lose weight and too many people lose heart because they are checking their weight too frequently and they get discouraged. I can see his point, which is why I am checking body fat percentage as well as pounds, although I check my weight far more frequently then once a month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know the conventional wisdom is to weigh one's self not more than once a week.  I weigh myself every day which works for me.  It keeps me accountable.  I know that my weight will fluctuate from day to day. I have an Aria scale which records my weight.  I look at the records in my Fitbit app and look at the week's average compared to the prior week's average.  I can also see where my weight goes up based on what I ate the day or two before (sodium takes an immediate hit, but a big day of eating will show up in a couple days) and that's a reminder to me that maybe that wasn't worth it in the long run. I find when I weigh less often, I can go off the rails more easily and have more work to do to get back on track.

It works for me but it's clearly not for everyone.  You have to know yourself.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I've been avoiding the scale since Easter since I hit the candy pretty hard after staying away from a lot of sugar for a while.  I got back on yesterday and was down 4.5 pounds.  So I'm excited about that.

I did the paid version of MyFitnessPal this year so I can track what I eat and get rid of the ads.  I've mostly been watching the sugar.  I cut out most sodas starting last August and have been working to get the sweet-snacking down.  Some days/weeks I do pretty good.  And then I have weeks like this one where I have had a coke several mornings because I am short on sleep.  I've discovered that it's easier for me to make smarter choices when I've had enough sleep.  It really is all connected.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Drink water before a meal that let you eat less without starving. Do kapalbhati breathing... These along with healthy food and little exercise such as walk are the most effective long term solution..  Good luck!
PS: The side affect: you will feel more energetic....lol


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e Saturday 29th April - YES


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And a yes for me! Woohoo!


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And a yes for me! Woohoo!


Yay, Betsy!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

weigh in 4/30/2017 NO


----------



## dgrant

Finally, I can check in with a yes! Happy dance! 

May you all have an awesome week!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

dgrant said:


> Finally, I can check in with a yes! Happy dance!
> 
> May you all have an awesome week!


Woohoo! Congratulations.

Weightwatchers weigh-in later this morning, and I think it's going to be good... I've really focussed this week.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! Congratulations.
> 
> Weightwatchers weigh-in later this morning, and I think it's going to be good... I've really focussed this week.
> 
> Betsy


How did the weigh-in go, Betsy?

For me it's another YES for w/e Saturday 13th May - though I confess it's been a bit of a struggle this last week or two. I've come perilously close to saying 'oh, sod it!' and eating a pint of Ben & Jerry's on more than one occasion!

I think the only reason I haven't, is that I don't keep any in the house nowadays. If it was right there in front of me .....


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hit my goal this week! 

So now it is time to set a new goal. I am not dieting, I am eating better and concentrating on being more active so I should be able to drop another five pounds. And if I don't, I don't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> How did the weigh-in go, Betsy?


That week's, great. A big ol' yes. A no by just a bit the last one. . But I'm back on track, lots of walking!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

MamaProfCrash said:


> Hit my goal this week!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> That week's, great. A big ol' yes. A no by just a bit the last one. . But I'm back on track, lots of walking!


Well done, everyone. Having to report to you guys every week is helping to keep me on track. I don't want to be posting too many of these -->  !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> Well done, everyone. Having to report to you guys every week is helping to keep me on track. I don't want to be posting too many of these -->  !


Yeah, helps me too!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e Saturday 20th May - YES. Well, just about.*

*Because 0.8 of a pound counts, right? Right?


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Linjeakel said:


> W/e Saturday 20th May - YES. Well, just about.*
> 
> *Because 0.8 of a pound counts, right? Right?


Yup, it counts. Great work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> W/e Saturday 20th May - YES. Well, just about.*
> 
> *Because 0.8 of a pound counts, right? Right?


Yes, and a yes for me, too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MamaProfCrash said:


> Hit my goal this week!
> 
> So now it is time to set a new goal. I am not dieting, I am eating better and concentrating on being more active so I should be able to drop another five pounds. And if I don't, I don't.


Maybe you can report on your activity goals here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes for the week!


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes for the week!


Me too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

"Maybe you can report on your activity goals here!  "

Sorry for the delay...

I aim for a minimum of 10,000 steps a day but my goal is 12,000 steps a day. I am happiest when I get in 90,000 steps a week. I try and take several small walks at work, about 15 minutes, in order to hit my step goal and clear my mind. I see my walk breaks as the same as taking a smoke break. I'll go to the gym 4-5 times a week and spend 30 minutes on the elliptical machine. 

When I do that, I aim for an average of 110 steps a minute but I built up to that over the last 6 months. I try and focus more on getting my heart rate up in the 140-150 range during my elliptical work outs.

I need to be better about working weights into my routine, that is something I plan on starting in June.


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e Saturday 3rd June - YES


----------



## MamaProfCrash

How are people doing? 

I managed to not do any weight training in June, hopefully I'll start in July.


----------



## Linjeakel

I keep forgetting to post.  

I'm in the middle of my birthday week, so I'm not expecting anything like a good result this coming weekend. There's been some significant cheating which may have involved, but is not restricted to, ice cream, alcohol and birthday cake.    

Well, you're only 60 once!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Enjoy your birthday and take a few extra steps!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Few stretches in the morning coordinated with breathing, evening walk and avoiding junk food has served me well and should work for most of us.....  Enjoy!


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e Saturday 1st July. Well, as expected, my 60th birthday celebrations have taken their toll and I put on a couple of pounds this week.  

I'm not downhearted - it's back to calorie counting now and next week will be a good week. Watch this space!


----------



## dgrant

To heck with the scale, this week I managed, for the first time in my adult life, to do a deadlift with a barbell. And a bench press with a barbell. There were also leg squats involved. Two days later, I was introduced to the overhead press (And a whole lot of "Straighten your wrist! Elbows in!" I think I'm going to hear that a lot until I get better at form. But hey, first time ever!)

On Friday, I even got my husband to come to the gym, too, and learn this overhead press thing. 

Theoretically, if I keep going, I'll be able to swap some squishy mass for muscle. And maybe even lose a pound or two!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

That is all sorts of awesome. Go for it!


----------



## Linjeakel

Two weeks since the birthday celebrations. I've lost the pounds I put on and another one on top. *sighs with relief*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Healthy life style is better goal and is the only permanent weight control solution.


----------



## dgrant

Linjeakel said:


> Two weeks since the birthday celebrations. I've lost the pounds I put on and another one on top. *sighs with relief*


Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## Linjeakel

dgrant said:


> Congratulations, that's awesome!


Thank you! 

I've also lost again this week, w/e Sat 22nd July. I'm relieved that I haven't allowed the small lapse to deflect me, something that I've been guilty of in the past. It's too easy to slip back into bad habits.


----------



## Tripp

I have just been reading everyone's posts and you all rock.  Weight loss and great attitude.  I need to read your posts more often.

It has been awhile since I have posted as I have not been into it.  I am doing WW and had initially lost 40+ pounds.  I gained nearly 20 of that back and got justifiably mad at myself.  Though I continued to go to meetings so all was not lost for me.  My same old habits weren't working for me as I was in denial.  Two weeks ago I started getting deliveries of meals from WW Fresh.  Woo hoo, down 7.5 lbs.  It was a good solution for me.  I hope to get back to where I was soon and then to goal after that.

My instructor says, it is not what you weigh, it is what you learn...OK, that is great but I am tired of only learning...LOL


----------



## Linjeakel

Tripp said:


> I have just been reading everyone's posts and you all rock. Weight loss and great attitude. I need to read your posts more often.
> 
> It has been awhile since I have posted as I have not been into it. I am doing WW and had initially lost 40+ pounds. I gained nearly 20 of that back and got justifiably mad at myself. Though I continued to go to meetings so all was not lost for me. My same old habits weren't working for me as I was in denial. Two weeks ago I started getting deliveries of meals from WW Fresh. Woo hoo, down 7.5 lbs. It was a good solution for me. I hope to get back to where I was soon and then to goal after that.
> 
> My instructor says, it is not what you weigh, it is what you learn...OK, that is great but I am tired of only learning...LOL


The most important thing is that you haven't given up - we're all different and it takes time to find the solution that works for you. Good luck!


----------



## dgrant

Woohoo! This week, the scale didn't move - literally, not metaphorically. Neither a fraction of a pound gained or lost. However! I progressed sufficiently on the bench press that the coach moved me from the 20-lb training bar to the 45-pound regular bar for regular people! 

And I learned how to squat. The kind with the barbell on my back. My shoulders, long accustomed to slouching in front of the keyboard, had lots of unpleasant things to say about that! 

All this progress means I had to have converted some squishy fat to muscle mass, so I'm thrilled! (Although, I've also been instructed to eat a lot more protein than normal. It's actually challenging to eat as much protein as the coach wants me to! Who'da ever thought I'd have problems eating more?) 

Linkjeakel - Yay! Congratulations on your progress!

Tripp - Congrats on making progress again! Here's to you doing awesomely!


----------



## Andra

weigh-in 7/24 - yes 

dgrant - Excellent job at the gym!  I've been working with a trainer for about a month now and my body is definitely letting me know that it's not used to that kind of work.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Congratulations to All !!

'da NapCat is on the road and......well...










...bad cat...bad cat...bad cat.....sigh


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Linjeakel said:


> The most important thing is that you haven't given up - we're all different and it takes time to find the solution that works for you. Good luck!





Tripp said:


> I have just been reading everyone's posts and you all rock. Weight loss and great attitude. I need to read your posts more often.
> 
> It has been awhile since I have posted as I have not been into it. I am doing WW and had initially lost 40+ pounds. I gained nearly 20 of that back and got justifiably mad at myself. Though I continued to go to meetings so all was not lost for me. My same old habits weren't working for me as I was in denial. Two weeks ago I started getting deliveries of meals from WW Fresh. Woo hoo, down 7.5 lbs. It was a good solution for me. I hope to get back to where I was soon and then to goal after that.
> 
> My instructor says, it is not what you weigh, it is what you learn...OK, that is great but I am tired of only learning...LOL


I am glad that is working for you. I found that I lost weight around the time I started using Home Chef and Hello Fresh. I think it is because the planned meals are a more reasonable size and have more veggies then most people would make for themselves. So think about those meal delivery services for when you feel like you might want to stop with the WW Fresh, it might be a good solution for you.

Great work and great attitude!


----------



## Tripp

MamaProfCrash said:


> I am glad that is working for you. I found that I lost weight around the time I started using Home Chef and Hello Fresh. I think it is because the planned meals are a more reasonable size and have more veggies then most people would make for themselves. So think about those meal delivery services for when you feel like you might want to stop with the WW Fresh, it might be a good solution for you.
> 
> Great work and great attitude!


Thanks and both Home Chef and Hello Fresh will be good solutions when I am ready to start cooking again.

oh, and 7/29 weigh in - Yes! 9 pounds of the 20 gained now gone.


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e Sat 29th July - Yes


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tripp said:


> Thanks and both Home Chef and Hello Fresh will be good solutions when I am ready to start cooking again.
> 
> oh, and 7/29 weigh in - Yes! 9 pounds of the 20 gained now gone.


WOOHOOOOO! Awesome. Keep going!


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e Saturday 19th August - YES (but only just  )


----------



## Tripp

Linjeakel said:


> W/e Saturday 19th August - YES (but only just )


Congrats! Same here.


----------



## dgrant

Week ending 9/2 - up two pounds from last report, but I've lost two inches around my waist! I can't get down a pants size yet, but I can see it coming!

Also, now able to lift 65 pounds over my head, and squat with 85 pounds. And my husband, for all that the doctors said he'd never be able to lift more than 20 pounds again, is keeping up with me and beating me on weights (he has to use modified forms, but within the range of what he can manage, he's managing!) Also, he's down 5 pounds!


----------



## Linjeakel

dgrant said:


> Week ending 9/2 - up two pounds from last report, but I've lost two inches around my waist! I can't get down a pants size yet, but I can see it coming!
> 
> Also, now able to lift 65 pounds over my head, and squat with 85 pounds. And my husband, for all that the doctors said he'd never be able to lift more than 20 pounds again, is keeping up with me and beating me on weights (he has to use modified forms, but within the range of what he can manage, he's managing!) Also, he's down 5 pounds!


I'm in awe of your enthusiasm and dedication. Exercise is what's missing from my routine and I really need to correct that - calorie counting on it's own just isn't enough. *sigh*


----------



## Guest

I made only two changes and the weight fell of me. Here they are:

1. Switched to Pesceterian Diet - stopped eating meat - I still eat fish.

2. Cut down on bread.

I not only lost weight easily, it has stayed off, and I feel a lot better for it.

Good luck


----------



## Linjeakel

My weight is hovering at the moment, up one day and down the next. I seem to have lost my focus. Must. Do. Better.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

I am back from four months on the road for work.....the scale says I gained 8 pounds, but it sure feels like more. Hopefully, I will get to stay home and get on a schedule again.

Congrats to all of you who are doing so well !!


----------



## Tripp

NapCat, it is so hard to keep focused while traveling.  At least you are back home in a controlled environment.  

I just got back from a vacation in MN.  Not down a pound but I did lose an unearned half pound as I did a lot of recreational eating.  I am really focusing on program today as I am a pound away from my current milestone goal.  The next milestone after that is 10 pounds.  My total goal from where I am now is 41 pounds.  One pound at a time...


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm still hovering at the moment - I'm not really eating enough to be gaining, but can't seem to be strict enough to lose anything. Still, at least I'm not (yet) undoing all the good work from the earlier part of this year, which is the main thing I suppose.

I do love my food though. *sigh*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have maintained my weight without dieting but avoiding junk food. Diet almost always fails in the long run, IMO.

I found breathing exercises the most effective in losing and maintaining weight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week of 9/24/17 NO

I am off to see the doctor today.....I am sure the topic will come up.....sigh


----------



## Andra

weigh-in for this week - yes


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

The word diet never worked for me. Avoiding processed packed food  and eating fresh is what worked for me.....


----------



## Tripp

9/30 YES I made my line in the sand goal for September! Depending on what my final healthy weight will be, I am 35 to 40 pounds away. That means I am at approximately the half way point. Woo Hoo!

I have challenges this month and probably the rest of the next 12 months. I am going to a conference in a few weeks and there is breakfast, two snacks and a dinner style lunch served each day. I am working on my strategies now. Also, we are implementing SAP at the same time. All rumors have it that it takes months to a year to get settled from that. Again, I am working on strategies. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Linjeakel

Hmm... not doing so well over the last couple of weeks.    

My first real lapse for about nine months though so trying not to get too disheartened. I just need to get things back under control before I undo all my hard work. And it really is HARD work.  

Why isn't the healthy/low cal food the stuff that tastes best? It would make things sooooooo much easier. *sigh*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 10/1/17 NO

Having been traveling for work for 8 months, it is so good to be in my own kitchen, cooking the things I like.










Sigh


----------



## dgrant

week ending 10/1 - up 8 pounds from a month ago. I make pouty faces at my scale over this. But it's not all bad news - that gain is definitely muscle, and I'm getting less fluffy!

I know, because I am down a shirt size! In fact, I have broken into the drawer of "someday..." and although I can't fit into the smaller jeans, I can now wear the last shirts I'd put away regretfully as too small!

My husband is now lifting more weight than he ever thought possible, and is down two shirt sizes (I refuse to ask how much weight he's lost. Because I might get grumpy!) 

...I could provide numerical things like "I deadlifted 100 pounds", but we all know the real victory is fitting into my chibi characters of the Lord of the Rings shirt!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 10/8/17  NO










Bad Cat, Bad Cat...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 10/29/17 NO


----------



## LivingWell

Sometimes I take walk when hungry....


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I am re-starting. I had reached my ideal weight then after several years, it all crept back on. Now I'm 74 and worried about all of those bad things that can happen to people.

My house is littered with exercise equipment. I don't use it because it is so boring and numerous other reasons. I just got a semi-recumbent bike with a great big tray, two cup holders and a drawer. It is
big enough for a 17" computer monitor. It was under $200.00. My husband looks annoyed because I seem to have an addiction for unused exercise equipment. I haven't put it together yet, but I think I will use it. This may be the answer. I'm also on a very strict eating plan which I have followed ruthlessly since April and I have lost a goodly bit of weight.  I think the weight came on again because I was always cold. I'm cold yet again and have purchased some very thick sweaters, fake leather boots both long and military from Amazon. I'm even wearing leggins. Never tried those before. I love them, so comfortable.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 11/5/17 NO


----------



## dgrant

Weigh-in for week ending 11/4 - nope! 

People should not leave Halloween candy out near stress-eaters who are working a full moon. And I shouldn't eat it! It's my own fault!  

On the other hand, I'm now squatting 98 pounds! And deadlifting 105 pounds! And... ahem... I'm going to have to buy certain items of clothing in a new size, because I have lost enough fluff off my torso that my, ahem, band size has shrunk, while other assets in the area have, I swear, increased in size. If I was 20 again, I'd be turning cartwheels down the street in delight! As I'm not, my back brain is going "Well, at least the corsets are all adjustable and will still fit!"


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I wonder, if it is possible to just enjoy life without thinking about weight?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Sandy Harper* said:


> I wonder, if it is possible to just enjoy life without thinking about weight?


Not according to MY doctor !!!










I mentioned that I drink whole milk and you would have thought I was the worst degenerate in the country !!! giggle


----------



## Linjeakel

After a six week hiatus, I weighed myself at the weekend and, not surprisingly, I've put on a good few pounds.    

However, the sight of those figures on the scales has kickstarted me back to some serious calorie counting. I can't afford to let things slide any further and undo all my hard work this year, so at next weekend's weigh-in it will be vital to see some of those pounds starting to come off again.

*fingers crossed* *determined face*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 11/11/17 YES


----------



## dgrant

WOOHOO! YES! 

I've finally crossed that magic weightlifting threshold where I'm losing poundage of fat faster than I'm putting on muscle! The scale finally dropped instead of going up again!

It's one thing to be able to see in the mirror that I'm losing fluffiness, and be able to fit old clothes again. It's another to easily pick up stuff and easily put it away that really hurt to do before (or I just couldn't.) But now, finally, the scale is also finally going the right way! Even with the extra Halloween candy piled in the office!

...I don't know how to do a gif, so just mentally picture a wildly flailing happy muppet here!...


----------



## Dana L.

Same here! Funny how the numbers on a scale are the most inspiring sign of progress....


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e 11/11/17 YES! Finally got myself under control again.    

I'd usually be trying to be really good at this time of year to make up for the inevitable overeating during Christmas. But this year I'm spending three weeks over Christmas/New Year visiting with my brother in Spain - he's very big on walking and exercise, so this may be the first Christmas in forever when I don't gain squillions of pounds!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 11/19/17 YES

...but, the holiday "Eating Season" is upon us......sigh


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e 18th November - YES!!


----------



## Andra

DH and I joined a 60-day challenge at the gym.  Initial weigh-in was on 11/11 and we weigh in once a week.  For the first follow-up on 11/18 - YES!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## dgrant

Congratulations to all of you!

Tonight, I have a cunning plan - it involves a 1000-piece puzzle! So we won't have anywhere to put the dessert plates, and will have to stick to mostly wine and tea and coffee as we put our heads together and mutter "Do you have any with the turquoise bits? How about the doorframe?"


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Why are we focused on scale than changing the life style by eating healthy and little activity? That's the only thing worked for me. Life is good. Enjoy holiday season and food is part of it....lol


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 12/3/17: YES / NO
I keep gaining and losing the same three or four pounds. "Holiday pounds" ??


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Why are we focused on scale than changing the life style by eating healthy and little activity?



That is the premise of this thread. Here is an excerpt from post #1:

"...Please join me in this Lighthearted venture...my approach is to take baby steps to change my habits. No specific diet or extreme regime just move to healthier eating and exercise, by making a lifestyle change each week..."


----------



## Andra

Scale went down a little each of the past two weeks!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 12/9/17: NO


----------



## dgrant

Nope, not this week! 

And given I have two pieces of pineapple upside-down-fudge sitting on my desk here thanks to a coworker, it's not likely to be down next week, either!  

On the other hand, I did get to the gym twice last week, and I'm still getting stronger week by week. Which means when a toddler crashed into the bad leg at full speed (He was giggling and yelling "Pillow fight me now!!!"), I was only limping for a day or two, instead of a week!

..Sadly, pillow-fighting three year old boys does not count as a workout, even if I still felt exhausted and in need of a margarita and a nap afterward...

Hope y'all are having an awesome Christmas week!


----------



## Linjeakel

I've escaped the snow in the UK and am currently sitting in the sunshine on a Spanish beach. I won't have to face the scales of doom till I get back home in about 10 days.

At that point the damage caused by the Christmas (and New Year) excesses will be revealed. I don't think all the walking I've done is going to make much difference.


----------



## Annalog

For the week and year ending 31 December 2017: No and Yes 

I am 2 pounds down for the entire year. I am at least stable and working on running again. Hope each year for each of you is better than the previous year. Be happy and healthy.


----------



## Linjeakel

The bad news is that I'm back from my holiday to Spain. Yesterday, I had breakfast outside at a beach cafe overlooking the Med. Today I woke up in the UK to freezing temperatures, frost and fog.   

The good news is that despite a lot of excessive eating over the Christmas and New Year period, I actually haven't gained any weight!     I put this down to all the walking I've been doing - with the weather being so much nicer than home and lots of lovely places to visit, getting out and about wasn't a chore.

I think it's also the first time for many, many years that I've finished a year considerably lighter than I started it. Now all I have to do is repeat that again this year. And the next year. And the year after that .....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 1/7/18: NO

I have taken some time off from work to stay home and have fallen into bad snacking habits !

Bad Cat....
Bad Cat....


----------



## dgrant

For the week ending 3/4 - yes! (It might have taken longer than a week for this to happen, but hey, between the last time I reported in and now, I'm down a pound!)

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Linjeakel

I've struggled to get back on the straight and narrow since Christmas, so much so that I actually put on 7 pounds. I'm just now getting back into a healthy eating routine and those 7 pounds have gone again. Now I just need to keep up the momentum and lose even more.

Why is it so bloody hard?


----------



## dgrant

Because life is pain, highness! Anyone who tells you differently is selling something!

...Sorry, too much Princess Bride in my misspent youth.


----------



## Linjeakel

dgrant said:


> Because life is pain, highness! Anyone who tells you differently is selling something!


LOL - I think you're right. *sigh*


----------



## dgrant

Linjeakel - thanks for hanging out and hanging in there!

Finally down another couple pounds. Not once a week, but the scale's headed the right direction. Life is good


----------



## Linjeakel

dgrant said:


> Linjeakel - thanks for hanging out and hanging in there!
> 
> Finally down another couple pounds. Not once a week, but the scale's headed the right direction. Life is good


Well done!

I haven't been very good lately. *sigh* I'm just about managing to stay around the same rather than put on a lot, but still, not good. I could say it's because I've had some health issues I've been dealing with, but really there's no excuse.

On the plus side, despite slipping not so gracefully off the wagon, my cholesterol and blood sugar levels are good, better than this time last year, so yay!


----------



## SallyElliot

I am reasonably happy with my weight and I believe it is healthy life style. Diets are disaster.....lol


----------



## NapCat (retired)

SallyElliot said:


> I am reasonably happy with my weight and I believe it is healthy life style. Diets are disaster.....lol



Welcome

Agreed !! Which is the premise of this thread.


----------



## LivingWell

NapCat said:


> Welcome
> 
> Agreed !! Which is the premise of this thread.


I agree too. I try hard to make Healthy eating and exercise fun and not punishment.


----------



## geoffthomas

I believe in if you take in more calories than you burn then you are likely to add weight.
I also believe that some strenuous exercise three times a week is necessary to general good health.
I have been trying to do 10,000 steps M-F.
If you are in good health and happy with who you are, then you probably don't need to lose any weight.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 8/31/18: YES

I have walked this world for over 72 years having wonderful adventures and careers, however I recently declared Victory and Retired !!

Hopefully being able to stay home, it will be easier to stay on a routine of sensible eating and exercise.










I am off to a good start having lost several pounds this month.


----------



## dgrant

Congratulations on retirement! Enjoy the heck out of it!  And congrats on losing another pound!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

NapCat (retired) said:


> Weigh in for week ending 8/31/18: YES
> 
> Hopefully being able to stay home, it will be easier to stay on a routine of sensible eating and exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to a good start having lost several pounds this month.


Enjoy your retirement and agree with your statement of sensible eating and exercise. But we have to find ways to like what we eat and what we do for exercise.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 9/9/18: YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 9/16/18: YES


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 9/23/18: NO


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 9/30/18: NO


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 10/21/18: YES


----------



## Linjeakel

At the moment I seem to be in the PUT ON a pound-a-week club.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I really believe the food is not a curse but to nourish our bodies. All we need is to eat right kind of food that nourishes our bodies and not that harms our body... *"The food we eat can be either the safe & most powerful medicine or the slowest poison"*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 11/4/18:NO


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 12/9/18:NO

....blah. I have been gaining since going on a "retirement schedule" (ie. none). Picked up the bad habit of staying up half the night and of course, snacking....


----------



## Guest

I lost 25 pounds four years ago and have kept it off... and lost another 15 just the last few months. Read about "Intermittent Fasting 101". Once you quit using food as a drug and a habit after 7pm, your stomach will shrink and you will eat less and less and still feel full. I never have food cravings, now. See a doctor and get CBC blood test and cholesterol tests. I am retired and my focus is delaying the aging process and writing. Read "How calorie restriction influences longevity". The hardest part was walking past a Reeces Cup at the 7-11. Read about the Paleo, Pritikin, and Mediterranean diets. You lose weight in the kitchen and build muscles at the gym. It is easier to* not* eat two Reeces / 210 calories than to try to burn off 210 calories by exercising. Good Luck. It is a head game. People assume that I am 15 years younger, and I believe that intermittent fasting saved my life. If you also reduce your caloric intake by 20% ( check calorie counter, online) and exercise enough to lightly pant, you will lose weight (you exhale the fat). It will take two weeks to see any difference. It is a lifestyle change. Ask your doctor !


----------



## EmberKent

This is an interesting "challenge". I have a very poor relationship with food (read: eating disorder) and I'm used to my weight being a rollercoaster ride. A pound a week is so specific and so slow that I'd find it difficult to stick with it.

As it stands right now I'm also trying to lose weight after "letting myself go" for three years and I'm losing between 7 to 15 pounds a month. Even that feels too slow to me.

Still, your approach does seem the healthiest and easiest to sort of stick with in regards to caloric restriction. You only need to run a slight deficit every day to meet your goal and, even if you don't reach it, it's not a big deal because it's "only" a pound. 

Seven years, though. Have you been trying to do this consistently over this time? What's the "status report" so to speak thus far?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Some of us including me love food and curvy body... Enjoy the holiday season....


----------



## dgrant

Finally have good news to post here! Down four pounds, it just took... *looks at last time I posted* ...about a pound-a-month instead of week?


----------



## Linjeakel

Finally have myself back under control after a long lapse. I had a slipped disc and couldn't do anything but lie around eating - that's my excuse anyway!

I've lost about 25 pounds since the middle of January and although my back isn't completely right yet I'm back to walking a few miles every week. Once again I'm determined to keep going but experience tells me it's never that easy.


----------



## dgrant

Here's to easing back into it, and further progress! Yay for you - 25 pounds is amazing!


----------



## Linjeakel

dgrant said:


> Here's to easing back into it, and further progress! Yay for you - 25 pounds is amazing!


Thank you! Although no doubt I'll be back here before long, confessing my sins. Sigh. One day at a time.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Great to see so many getting back to our program. I retired 8 months ago and am adjusting to a new schedule. Staying stable so far.

Congrats to all.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Enjoy your retirement NapCat

I am well settled in my eating and activity schedule to stay in normal weight and strongly believe anyone of us can do the same without being over concerned about weight...


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Enjoy your retirement NapCat


_*Thank You*_....after working for nearly 60 years, it is sort of like running into a brick wall !!!

I am keeping busy with my ranch and interests....also volunteering at a Wildlife Refuge and Death Valley National Park. I am on a more regular eating schedule of better foods and sleeping more......I feel good and slowly losing some weight.


----------



## Linjeakel

The weight loss has slowed down to a crawl and it's very frustrating - I feel like I'm making a lot of effort for very little return.

That said, I did manage to shift 2 pounds last week, so yay!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

One or two pounds can easily be due to water loss. My weight can fluctuate as much as 5 pounds just due to water. Cold nights less weight, warm nights more weight is not uncommon....


----------



## Annalog

For this past week: Yes and I currently weigh less than DH.

In the time since I last posted here, my weight has been going up slowly but has been relatively stable. I am nowhere close to my highest weight. I am still participating in races but have let the training slide due to family needs. I am restarting training for a race in July that is being dedicated to my mom.


----------



## dgrant

Down two pounds since the last time I posted! Which would be more impressive it it weren't on the pound-a-month schedule instead of pound-a-week, but I'll take what I can get!

I bought a shirt in February that was a size too small, because the business was awesome, and I wanted to support them. IT's now just a little too tight across the chest, and fits across the belly! Which means it's perfectly fine for housework in the backyard. Someday soon, it'll be fine in the front yard, too!


----------



## Annalog

Weigh in for the weeek ending 9/20/19: YES. Also YES for the weeks ending 9/13/19 and 9/6/19

I still weigh less than DH! 

After some stressful times in the recent past and the associated stress eating, things have calmed down a bit. I started tracking again in the free version of the Lose It app. I am not "dieting" and I don't worry about going over the calorie budget recommended by the app. (I am averaging about 200 calories a day over recommendations but I am also not entering exercise or activities.) I had my annual physical yesterday and I am 5 pounds down from this time last year. Not bad for a stressful year!

We are leaving today on a family vacation at Disneyland/California Adventure. I will eat whatever I want but plan on still tracking what I eat. We will see what I weigh when I get back home.


----------



## Annalog

We are back from vacation. I will weigh myself tomorrow morning. We went to Oogie Boogie Bash at Disney California Adventure. Since part of the event is trick-or-treating at Disney, I returned home with a bag of candy and a chocolate covered caramel apple decorated as the Evil Queen. (3/4ths of said apple was my dinner tonight as DH ate 1/4.) This is not going to be helpful in losing weight but I only ate 4 of the small packets today. I kept tracking my food; the travel days were actually worse than the Disney days.

I had not posted here much the past few years due to stressful events in life.


Spoiler



Back in 2016, my oldest granddaughter was in an accident that resulted in broken bones and spinal cord injuries. My mom fell and broke her hip. While spending time at the hospitals that year, I gained over 20 pounds. Early in 2017 DH's father passed away and just before Christmas that year his mother also died. In 2018, my mother's cancer metastasized into the bones of her spine. She had been living with my sister since she broke her hip. By the end of the year, she started home hospice as her doctors could no longer prescribe strong enough pain medications. She passed away from a stroke in May of this year. At about the same time, DH was also having stressful issues on his side of the family.


 DH and I have been doing what we can but have had to let a lot of things slide just to deal with life. I am amazed, that as a stress eater, my weight has stayed approximately in a 10 pound range after the initial 20 pound gain.

About 3 weeks ago things calmed down a bit. I started tracking my food intake again. Yesterday I started rereading this thread, initially to find the location of the weight tracking tool that I had been using (Hacker's Diet Online), but then for inspiration. I entered the nearly two years of weight data from my WiiFit into the online tool.

I am excited to be getting back on track and am looking forward to weighing in later this morning.


----------



## Annalog

Weigh in for the week ending 25 September 2019: NO 

I only gained 0.2 pounds on vacation and DH gained 1 more pound than I did so I still weigh less than DH. I ate all the treats that I wanted and had a great time!

I now think that the weight gain over the past few years was just so that I could fit the Mim description of "obese". 

https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,992.msg3843679.html#msg3843679


----------



## Annalog

A few days ago, I posted the following on my Facebook page:
The past few years have had some stressful times for me and my family. I am a stress eater if I am not especially careful. A few weeks ago I started tracking what I am eating again. I entered the last couple years of weight data from my WiiFit into the Hacker's Diet online tool that I used previously. While I regained about half of the weight that I lost in 2012-2015, the past two years settled into a lower stable weight than the years when I worked at a desk. My next goal is to once again go below the obese/overweight boundary and then not go above it again. I am currently meeting my goal of weighing less than Raymond but I expect him to keep that challenging. &#128521;










I have now gone on record with my friends about my weight goal.


----------



## SallyPerkin

My weight is not going down anymore with my routine walk and eating. I don't plan to diet as long as it doesn't go up. I need to follow my breathing routine more closely. Good luck to all.


----------



## Annalog

Weigh in for the week ending 2 October 2019: YES (by both scale and trend line  )

No special "weight loss diet", just portion control, tracking everything I eat, and mostly good choices. I still have candy from Oogie Boogie Bash but am eating it a few pieces a day, when I truly want it. Knowing tiny fun size pieces are at home seems to be stopping me from eating full size bars at work. Often, I forget by the time I get home.


----------



## Annalog

Weigh in for the week ending 8 October 2019: YES (by both scale and trend line  ) Still meeting my goal of weighing less than DH.  

I know that I am a day early but I am going to be away from my scale for the next few days as I will be working nights and staying at my mom's house.

I have now been entering everything that I eat into the Lose It! app for 35 days in a row. Over that time I have averaged 235 calories a day over the budget suggested by the app for a goal of losing a half pound a week. However I have not been entering my exercise and, since I am using the free version, I cannot set that my lifestyle is not sedentary. Over that time I have lost about a half pound a week so I will continue my current plan of not worrying about going over the calorie budget. 

Small changes over time and no guilt! PAW goals!


----------



## Annalog

EmberKent said:


> ...
> Still, your approach does seem the healthiest and easiest to sort of stick with in regards to caloric restriction. You only need to run a slight deficit every day to meet your goal and, even if you don't reach it, it's not a big deal because it's "only" a pound.
> 
> Seven years, though. Have you been trying to do this consistently over this time? What's the "status report" so to speak thus far?


I have not been doing this consistently but in 8 years that I have been in this group I am now 25 pounds lighter than when I started. When I am consistent with the group I tend to average a bit over half a pound a week. That works fine for me.


----------



## Annalog

Weigh in for the week ending 15 October 2019: NO by the scale but YES by the trend line. My weight is now about 2 pounds below the trend line and I hope to stay below the trend line as long as possible. I am still meeting my goal of weighing less than DH but he is catching up (down?) to me.


----------



## Annalog

Weigh in for the week ending 24 October 2019: NO by the scale but YES by the trend line. I am still meeting my goal of weighing less than DH but just barely.


----------



## Annalog

Weigh in for the week ending 1 November 2019: NO by the scale but YES by the trend line. I am not currently meeting my goal of weighing less than DH.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 11/02/19: NO

I have been losing/gaining the same three pounds for a year...frustrating

Well done Anna. I like your measuring system.


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, NapCat. The trend chart lets me focus on trends and associate changes with life events or changes. That way I can still weigh myself nearly every day and not focus on the scale number but catching detrimental eating or exercise changes before they get out of control. The weight challenge is fun and is good for both of us. (I now weigh less than DH by 0.2 pounds! Now he will probably exercise a bit more and I will have an easier time saying no to candy. Ice cream, however it will still be hard to say no to.) All three make it easier for me to focus on posting at least one YES.


----------



## Linjeakel

The last couple of months have been good. I've been eating sensibly and getting plenty of exercise (walking). I've been losing about a pound to a pound and a half almost every week. Trying not to get too excited about it, just hoping the trend will continue.


----------



## Annalog

I am happy and excited for you, Linjeakel.


----------



## Linjeakel

Annalog said:


> I am happy and excited for you, Linjeakel.


Thank you!

I'm trying not to make too much of it as I know how easily these things can change, how quickly impetus just seems to drain away. But I'm feeling positive mentally, at least as far as this is concerned, and I think that's helping a lot. I'm trying for a similar trend as you - small changes over time, a change in lifestyle as opposed to being "on a diet" and at the moment it seems to be working.

Are you still managing to weigh less than you husband? Does it help to have a fellow traveller who you want to keep up with?


----------



## Annalog

Linjeakel, today I weigh over a pound (even over half a kilo) more than my husband. This morning he weighed 1.1 pounds less  than yesterday morning while I weighed about half a pound more than yesterday morning. I always weigh myself first thing in the morning after visiting the bathroom. Even then, on a daily basis, weight is variable, which is why I pay more attention to the trend line. (I am still about a pound under my trend line.) I also refuse to "diet" and focus more on being fit enough to do all I want to do and enjoy eating healthy foods.

Most of our married life, my husband has weighed less than me.  He was naturally thin until middle age. I found that the best way to encourage him to lose weight was to weigh less than him.  It does help me a bit to want to weigh less than him but it helps me even more to want to encourage him to lose weight. He sees it as a challenge. I see it as a lifetime goal.


----------



## Annalog

Weigh in for the week ending 11 November 2019: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, and YES for the goal of weighing less than DH!

I have been a bit more active but also ate my GF butterscotch brownies the past couple days and was definitely NOT under my recommended calorie budget. (I am rarely under my calorie budget according to Lose It!) I mainly enter what I eat so that I am eating consciously.


----------



## Linjeakel

Annalog said:


> Weigh in for the week ending 11 November 2019: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, and YES for the goal of weighing less than DH!


Well done!

My biggest problem at the moment is getting enough exercise - now that the winter weather is upon us, trying to get out walking without getting soaked to the skin is proving difficult. Never having done much walking in previous years I just don't have the wet weather gear for doing it in comfort. I don't want to spend money on a waterproof coat which (I hope!) won't fit me after this winter. But not walking enough really does have a significant effect on my weight loss levels. I guess I'm just going to have to get wet!


----------



## Annalog

This morning I stepped on the scale and it showed that I weigh1.1 pounds (half a kilo!) more than yesterday morning. That just goes to show how deceiving a single weight measurement can be. I know that I cannot possibly have put on a pound of fat on in 24 hours, even if I did eat a couple brownies and a caramel sunday. I know that most of that weight is water weight as I did a hilly 5K race on Sunday and my thigh muscles are still aching!

Linjeakel, have you considered a rain poncho with a hood or are those not available where you are? One advantage is they don't really have a size other than for height (adult or child). I got mine in the camping section of a local store. They are often fairly inexpensive as they are intended for occasional use. I maybe use mine once or twice a year but then I live in a desert and usually enjoy getting wet when it rains.


----------



## Linjeakel

Annalog said:


> Linjeakel, have you considered a rain poncho with a hood or are those not available where you are? One advantage is they don't really have a size other than for height (adult or child). I got mine in the camping section of a local store. They are often fairly inexpensive as they are intended for occasional use. I maybe use mine once or twice a year but then I live in a desert and usually enjoy getting wet when it rains.


Hmmm... that's actually not a bad idea... I must look into it. 

I live in the UK so for about two thirds of the year, rain is the default setting. And it will probably be cold from now till at least May. Wet AND cold is not a good combination.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 22 November 2019, NO by the scale, YES by the trend line, and YES for the challenge with DH.

This will be my last PAW report as an employee of another company. My next PAW report will be as a very busy retired person. I will be working on getting tired as often as possible. I will be re-tired over and over again.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 29 November 2019: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for for weighing less than DH!

I am very happy that the day after eating everything that I wanted on Thanksgiving, I essentially weigh what I weighed last week. Yes, I know that yesterday's calories will take a few days to show on the scale and there are still desserts left to eat today and tomorrow but I enjoyed myself, I am happy that I didn't go overboard, and I did ok in the 5K Turkey Trot race yesterday.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 6 December 2019: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for for weighing less than DH.

I am still very happy that the week after eating everything that I wanted on Thanksgiving and left overs the folliwing days that I essentially weigh about what I weighed a couple weeks ago. I am back to eating normally. Now to lose a pound or two before the next big eating holiday in a couple weeks.


----------



## AmyD

I have learned that cutting portion is difficult because you feel hungry. Changing to the foods that make you feel full works for me.Fruits and Veges not only fill the stomach but are healthy and low in calories. I try to weigh everyday at the same time in the morning.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 14 December 2019: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, YES for for weighing less than DH.

I am very happy that I have met all three goals! I am back to weighing what I did two days before Thanksgiving.   I have been getting less exercise since I retired due to not walking at work and spending most of my time at home sitting at the sewing machine sewing Christmas aprons for family and a couple friends. However, I have been so focused while sewing that I have not been hungry. This week has had a few two meal days. 

I have lost weight eating several meals a day and I have list weight eating one or two meals a day. It seems to be mostly calories in vs calories out for me.


----------



## Linjeakel

14/12/19 Yes. 

I'd seemed to have stalled for a while last month, but the last couple of weeks have been better, despite my not really doing anything different. I'm determined not to over eat over the Christmas period - I'll be happy not to put weight on but my real goal is to continue losing.


----------



## Annalog

Linjeakel, my goal over November and December is just to stay relatively stable.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I always focus on keeping up the physical activity and what I eat. Too much focus on weight is not for me. Wish you all the very best and healthy holiday season.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 21 December 2019: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, YES for for weighing less than DH.

I am again very happy that I have met all three goals! I am back to weighing what I did two weeks before Thanksgiving.  I have gotten a bit more exercise since I have been helping my sister after her knee replacement surgery. I am still spending time sitting at the sewing machine sewing Christmas aprons for family. I have been focusing on eating normally, getting exercise, and enjoying holiday treats in moderation. I will eat during the holiday as I want as I don't focus on my weight but on fitness, health, and enjoyment of life. Tracking my weight is just one way to see the effect of life changes. How I feel and act is more important.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 28 December 2019: NO by the scale, NO (but under) by the trend line, NO for for weighing less than DH (we currently weigh the same ).

I am again very happy! I ate all that I wanted and didn't gain much. That is incredible considering that my daughter made prime rib for Christmas Day dinner, Santa gave me a 10 oz can of Almond Roca (now more than half gone), and we stopped at Dairy Queen during our driving errands around Arizona.  I expect my weight to go up for a few days before it starts down again. 

Year end review: I am down in weight for the year (due to focusing on my health in the last 5 months). This is incredible considering that this year has been very stressful, especially the first few months.

I hope everyone has a wonderful new year.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Congratulations Anna...you have had a good (weight) year. I am betting you will do very well in 2020.

2019 was fairly steady for me, staying within a 5 pound cycle ending a little lower for the year. Considering I am not as active in retirement as I was when traveling for work, I am happy with that.

I was raised that "all good little boys get cookies and milk at bedtime".....and I have been _SUCH_ a good little boy.....sigh


----------



## Linjeakel

Well, I managed not to gain this week, though I didn't lose either. I'll take that. 

It's been a good year for me weight-wise. Total overall loss 48 pounds - almost made the 'pound-a-week' club! I'm determined to do even better next year.


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations Linjeakel! I would call that definitely making the PAW Club goal!

Congratulations NapCat! Steady with a downward trend is also making the PAW Club goal!

Thank you again, NapCat, for starting the PAW Club!

I have managed just over a tenth of a pound a week over 2019. That is also making the PAW Club goal. The Hacker's Diet Web page has a trend goal chart. I have pasted the first two columns below. I am ending the year with all of the values in the loss category. I am glad to have found a tool that lets me see trends without tons of work on my part.

Trend Analysis
Intervals ending 2019-12-29
Last…	        Loss.          Deficit
                pounds/week  calories/day	
Week.      −0.17	−86
Fortnight  −0.38	−188
Month.      −0.02	−8
Quarter.    −0.37	−185
Six months	−0.41	−205
Year	                −0.13	−66

UPDATE 31 December 2019: My weight trend line is at the lowest weight that it has been all year and my scale weight is less than ¾ of a pound more than my lowest scale weight (4 days before Christmas and 11 November). I am looking forward to the new year for many reasons. I am grateful that my my health is good and that I am on a consistent trend.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 6 January 2020: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, NO for for weighing less than DH (we currently weigh the same ).

Week before last, DH had a cold and lost weight. This past week, i had the cold and lost weight. Not the best way to lose weight but I am feeling much better now. I am planning on taking advantage of the recent appetite loss to make healthier choices.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 13 January 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 20 January 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, unknown for for weighing less than DH. Happy to be stable.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for *year *ending 1/16/20: YES

Down 5 pounds for the year per the doctor's office. 
For a year of major lifestyle change (retirement), I am happy with that !


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 25 January 2020: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH. 

Sunny weather, working in the garden, sensible eating, and over the cold or flu from a few weeks ago makes a big difference!


----------



## Linjeakel

W/E 25th January - yes. 

I don't like to set goals as I think it can put you under too much pressure, but I'm hopeful of doing at least as well this year as I did last year. It's been a slow start but I'm just taking it day to day and doing the best I can to be good.


----------



## Annalog

Linjeakel, I am glad for you. Day to day and doing what we can without pressure or stress is the way of the PAW Club. I hope this year is wonderful for you.


----------



## Linjeakel

Annalog said:


> Linjeakel, I am glad for you. Day to day and doing what we can without pressure or stress is the way of the PAW Club. I hope this year is wonderful for you.


Thanks. Let's hope it's a good year for all of us here.


----------



## Annalog

Linjeakel said:


> Thanks. Let's hope it's a good year for all of us here.


Absolutely!


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 3 February 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH. 

YES for being happy with my life!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 2/3/20: YES


----------



## Linjeakel

W/e 7th Feb - Yes


----------



## Annalog

Congratulations to all of us!

For the week ending 10 February 2020: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH. I am almost back to where I was at the end of January.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 2/17/20: YES


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 17 February 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalise Clark

Great job everyone. Just found this thread. I have a goal from Jan-July of this year. Would love to join in.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Welcome Annalise !!

The approach here is not to do stressful diet/exercise programs, but rather to make small lifestyle changes. Thanks for joining us and Have Fun.


----------



## Annalog

Welcome Annalise!

I am glad you are joining us on our journey to better health through small lifestyle changes.

I was away from home and a scale this past weekend as I was attending Matsuri (Japanese Festival) in Phoenix. I had fun teaching origami in the Arizona Origami Society booth, walking around the festival, eating at the festival (yummy mochi and onigiri), as well as eating and folding with origami friends. Did I mention eating? I weighed myself yesterday and the scale showed that I am a couple pounds heavier than when I left but my heart and spirit is several pounds lighter from enjoying time with friends, old and new. While I frequently break the informal rule about not posting while traveling or on vacation, I will wait until next week to return to normal posting.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 2 March 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Linjeakel

Still pretty much treading water at the moment - neither losing nor gaining more than a pound or so either way.

It could be worse, but it's frustrating. I can do better, but seem to have lost my inspiration for the moment. *sigh*

P.S. I'd say my new avatar was a self portrait - but it's been a long while since I could kick my leg that high!


----------



## Annalog

Linjeakel, for me those periods of time with little change in either direction seem to be where my body seems to be consolidating and setting a new normal high point before starting a new downward trend. That way I see those regular plateaus as more positive than negative. I am currently on one of those as well. 

P.S. i have never been able to kick or hold my leg that high. I was able to sit in full Lotus however. I can't do that any longer either.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 16 March 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.

Take care of yourself and others in this stressful time by doing what you can to stay healthy and flatten the infection curve. I am not currently worrying about flattening my personal curves but am working to stay fit.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh in for week ending 3/15/20: YES


----------



## Annalog

This morning I weighed 1.1 pounds less than yesterday morning.  I donated a pint of blood to the Red Cross. The old saying "a pint is a pound the world around" might apply. I'll see if that weight loss is still in effect on Monday.


----------



## Linjeakel

W/E Mar 21st - Yes.


----------



## Annalog

Linjeakel said:


> W/E Mar 21st - Yes.


Wonderful!

As expected, I once again weigh exactly what I did before donating blood.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The Good: Weigh in for week ending 3/21/20: YES

The Bad: "Social Distancing" has me separated from my Milk & Cookies.....sigh


----------



## mlewis78

I slowly lost 5-6 pounds between Jan. 15 - March 1. This week I put it all back on, being home mostly.  I am taking walks but it's not enough. Health club (swimming) closed one week ago.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Annalog

Mlewis, I have done the same but still weigh less than this time last year. I look at that as progress. Also, the more we all shelter at home, the sooner this will be over.

For the week ending 23 March 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH. Weighing less than DH will be easy as long the stores are well stocked with Cadbury Mini Eggs. After the Easter supply is over it will be more difficult. 

Take care of yourself and others in this stressful time by doing what you can to stay healthy and flatten the infection curve. I am not currently worrying about flattening my personal curves but am working to stay fit.


----------



## mlewis78

Thank you. I took a substantial walk in Riverside Park Thursday. I think I kept a good distance but there are a lot of runners and bikers. I'll use the indoor bike today. 

Everyone stay well, please.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 3/30/20: YES


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 30 March 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.

My weight hasn't changed by even a tenth of a pound the last four times I stepped on the scale this week. Considering that I have spent most of the week sitting at a sewing machine, I am counting that as very positive.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 4/5/20: NO

....grocery store restocked thier bakery...drat


----------



## Linjeakel

The twin hazards of the lockdown - comfort eating and lack of exercise - do not a happy partnership make. *sigh*


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 6 April 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.

The comfort eating hazards have affected DH the most even though he has been much more physically active than I have. I attribute this to the fact than I cannot eat salty, oily, or sticky snacks while sewing masks to donate to the local hospitals and others in essential jobs. So my primary comfort foods are apple slices, carrots, and GF tortillas with cream cheese. OK, that last one is a bit hazardous but I am trying to stretch out both the cream cheese and the tortillas due to intermittent shortages of cream cheese and GF tortillas. I cannot get my favorite GF tortillas as those were purchased at a farmers market that is now closed. I have yet to find a recipe for them that works for me. At least one brand at a local store is ok and doesn't give me intestinal issues if I don't eat more than one a day.  

Also, I never got around to baking my birthday GF butterscotch brownies. Not enough time to make it high enough on the essential activities list! Probably a good thing as that would probably add 6 pounds.  

Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## mlewis78

I am afraid to get on the scale. I am already noticing that I've lost some muscle tone and strength while not swimming and walking less, even though I do get out to walk some days. Those days completely at home are hard on the body but good for not catching the virus.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 4/19/20: YES


----------



## Linjeakel

I am continuing to overeat and under-exercise so this week is a very definite NO.   

And I was doing so well before the lockdown.


----------



## Annalog

For the weeks ending 22 April 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.

If PAW stood for gaining instead of losing, I would be on course the past couple weeks! 

I figure that if we are staying well, that is good enough for now!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 5/3/20: YES


----------



## Annalog

May the Fourth be with you!

Congratulations, NapCat!

For the week ending 4 May 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.

I am spending too much time sitting at the sewing machine and consuming calories. However we are both still well as far as we can tell.

Stay healthy!


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 12 April 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH (but not by much).

I have gained bach all the weight that I lost this year and now weigh what I did in early December. However, my weight is still staying within a 9 pound window over the last six months. Considering that the past 12 months covered an 18 pound range and this past six months is the lower half of that, I am happy. My eating is balanced and I know that I am not getting enough exercise to cover the extra desserts. However, eating ice cream in the evening with DH is definitely worth it. So is being able to donate masks to the Navajo and Tohono O'odham Nations. So, sewing and sharing more time with DH is staying on my schedule. But I will try to get more exercise as well.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 5/24/20: NO


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 25 May 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH. (If it was a pound in the last day then the answer would be YES. However, remembering to take my diuretic after forgetting it one day doesn't count! )


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 5/30/20: YES


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 1 June 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH. Posting a couple days late but with info for Monday.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 8 June 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH. Posting a couple days late but with info for Monday.

I have gained, due to isolation for COVID, +19 pounds. My youngest sister has changed her weight, due to isolation for COVID, -19 pounds. I have made significant diet and exercise changes to aim for at least -19 to offset my +19.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 6/14/20: YES


----------



## Annalog

Hooray for NapCat!!!

I will try to remember to post tomorrow. I expect a combo of yes and no.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 15 June 2020: YES by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH (if only by 0.2 pounds counts )


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 22 June 2020: No by the scale, NO by the trend line, unknown but probably NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 6/28/20: YES


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 29 June 2020: No by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Weigh-in for week ending 7/5/20: NO


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 6 July 2020: YES by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 20 July 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 27 July 2020: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH. (Yesterday weighing less than DH would have been YES. )


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 4 August 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 12 August 2020: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 18 August 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 31 August 2020: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 7 September 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

I have lost 9 pounds since March because I was stuck out of country for 4 months due to corona virus...


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 15 September 2020: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 21 September 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, YES for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 20 October 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 2 November 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 9 November 2020: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 17 November 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH. I essentially weigh the same which, this time of the year, is great for me.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 24 November 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 30 November 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 7 December 2020: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 28 December 2020: NO by the scale, YES by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.

The same has been true for the past couple Mondays as well.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 28 January 2021: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.

The same has been true for the all the Mondays this month.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 29 March 2021: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.

The same has been true for the all the Mondays so far this year. I have a race Saturday. Maybe next Monday will be different. 😉


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 12 April 2021: NO by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.

The same has been true for the all the Mondays so far this year. The race the week before did not change the number on the scale. However, I feel great and more energetic! I am happy with stable and energetic. 😀🏃🚶🐢


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The only thing that works for me is not to think much about the weight but focus on what I put in my mouth and the physical activities. Wish you all the very best of health.


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 9 September 2021: YES by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.

My weight has been fairly stable this year but with a slight upward trend. Now that we are getting closer to moving and the outside temperatures are starting to drop below 100°F, I am able to get in some more outside activities. 😀 Also, I have a trail race in a few weeks. 😁 DH and I are both healthy and happy. Life is good!


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 20 September 2021: YES by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.

I am going to try to remember to check in every Monday. 😉


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 23 November 2021: YES by the scale, NO by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH.

So much for remembering to check in every Monday. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 22 January 2022: YES by the scale, YES by the trend line, NO for weighing less than DH. However, DH and I weigh exactly the same!


----------



## Annalog

For the week ending 27 December 2022: YES by the scale and NO for weighing less than DH.

This year has had some ups and downs. We sold our house, I caught COVID-19 (mild case due to vaccinations and boosters), DH spent some weeks in the hospital with a severe kidney infection and a 9mm kidney stone, and other stuff. DH lost weight and I gained it. This last month has been getting back to normal. I don't know how I lost weight over Christmas week as I was certainly not trying to and ate all the yummy stuff. Probably due to getting back to normal exercise routine and portion control. 😉


----------

